# October's Team Bumpkin's



## baby.love

Hiya girls and welcome to our shiny new home :happydance::happydance:

Congrats to all who are due in October..... To be added to the list just pop a post with your due date and i will add you :baby:

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/bumps.jpg

:pink: :blue:DUE DATES :blue: :pink:

*1st*

FluffB
Kikismom
Rubylei
Sam76

*2nd*

Carly 
Floetrymama



*3rd*

BenedettaMama 
Jayne191284
Jenwolmoo
Pootle33


*4th*

Babes182
BB27
CarlandMolly 
Nikki_j
Wannabemummy

*5th*

First Alien
Biscuitbaby
Stick2000
Wishing4baby

*6th*

Emma1979
Jlosomerset


*7th*

Falc
Hopedance
Loulabell84
Mommyw/Baby2


*8th*

Joyous1
Katylaura
Kbee


*9th*

Becky789
Belleandbump


*10th*

Lexy604



*11th*

Awayagain
BabyBubbles
Bingers
Dd&bean10/09 
FingersX'd





*12th*

Bailey4eva
Claire23 
Dizzy1
Hiccupholly
Lucilou


*13th*

Ellydu



*14th*

Baby.Love
BubbleOnBoard
Chellelou21
Cinnamongirl 
H702 
Hayleyb86
Keerthy
Londongirl19
Mumto1
NuttyJester

*15th*

Fayej89
Msangie11
Neon

*16th*

Jo_79


*17th*

Britt1986 
First.baby
Genevieve1978
Mer01


*18th*

Anababe


*19th*

Eswift
PrettyBonk

*20th*

Ashrxxx

*21st*

Angels330
Littlekitten8
Mckinneymommy 
Millymolly
Obeez
Per16
Rachie
SarahK 
Tweetiepie_1

*22nd*

Aimee-Lou
Bubbness
Colsy
Dom85 
KKSARAH
Nanaki
Pinklilackiss
Pink_Princess
Sarahjl
Supergal_109 
xJillx

*23rd*

AlisonJ81
Belle30
Elysian1c0 
Goddess35b
Lilbabybump 
Lindak
Angfento 
RaInBoWs
Trinitydm

*24th*

Bonfloss
Honeysunshine
Jogo 
Kiyota
Sobersadie
Wombat

*25th*

K88
Kitten X
Koobie1982
Maffie
R&JBabybean 
Tnklove1220


*26th*

Amberley
Bumpn3gals
MrsO29
Elainegee 

*27th*

Babystar
Excited Becky
KJunkie
Lucy Lu
LuvThemBabies 
SHELL1983 


*28th*

Poko28 
Williow77


*29th*

Abigail_71
CatStorey
Lalitas Charm
Lou1979
Natalie Flynn
Nickij 


*30th*

Helz81
Jenna_rios
Laura H
MommyMichele
Notquite 
Panda97
Pocketbird30

*31st*

Evie1972
Karentia 
Katwoman28
Snowy 
x-amy-x




Anyone who wants to use the Bumpkins signature pic, then pop this link in your signature box but take out the *'s 
**https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/bumps-1.jpg**
so come on Ladies lets get chatting :hugs:​


----------



## littlekitten8

hey im due October 19th.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya hun and welcome :hugs:


----------



## rubylei

Hiya i'm due 1st of October


----------



## HoneySunshine

found us!!

due October 24th x


----------



## littlekitten8

baby.love where do u get the team bumpkins piccy thing from?


----------



## HoneySunshine

*https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/bumps-1.jpg

take out the * s xx


----------



## baby.love

well thats a start girls :)


----------



## littlekitten8

yay thanks baby.love x


----------



## krockwell

I'm due Oct 18! :)


----------



## baby.love

All added and upto date! xx


----------



## Anababe

Wow a new home.. how exciting! :happydance: hehe

Ok now ive got to remember what was said in the other one.. lol

Honey im soo glad the digi confirmed it, isnt it amazing seeing it in words, ive done 4 now :rofl: No more as it gets expensive! 

My dad has been out today and got me 2 more CB tests bless him, i keep telling him i dont need to test anymore but he says he likes to be reassured.. HE does.. haha hes so excited to have another grandchild :cloud9:

To be honest i dont want to test anymore now, im slowly stopping the obbsessiveness and starting to believe its real so think i may send them to one of my TTC girlies.. (if i dont give in and test before :rofl: )

baby.love - well done on the smoking.. day 3! :thumpup: Thats great, i told you it gets easier. Im on week 4 now and today is the first time in a few days ive even thought about one, and thats only cuz my mate left his at mine and they were lying around.. i was good though i just put them away for him :mrgreen:

Nothing else to report from me really, still no symptoms.. the odd twinge now and again, and im a little more tired during the day.. boobs a little more tender than normal but nothing major really!

Hope everyone is ok!

:hug:

Oh and im due 21st October :headspin:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Anababe said:


> Wow a new home.. how exciting! :happydance: hehe
> 
> Ok now ive got to remember what was said in the other one.. lol
> 
> Honey im soo glad the digi confirmed it, isnt it amazing seeing it in words, ive done 4 now :rofl: No more as it gets expensive!
> 
> My dad has been out today and got me 2 more CB tests bless him, i keep telling him i dont need to test anymore but he says he likes to be reassured.. HE does.. haha hes so excited to have another grandchild :cloud9:
> 
> To be honest i dont want to test anymore now, im slowly stopping the obbsessiveness and starting to believe its real so think i may send them to one of my TTC girlies.. (if i dont give in and test before :rofl: )
> 
> *baby.love - well done on the smoking.. day 3! :thumpup: Thats great, i told you it gets easier. Im on week 4 now and today is the first time in a few days ive even thought about one, and thats only cuz my mate left his at mine and they were lying around.. i was good though i just put them away for him
> *
> Nothing else to report from me really, still no symptoms.. the odd twinge now and again, and im a little more tired during the day.. boobs a little more tender than normal but nothing major really!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Oh and im due 21st October :headspin:
> 
> xxx

All added to the list hun :hugs: as for the smoking it comes in waves i think and aslong as i ride it i will be ok! well done you though on not lighting one up, i dont know if i would have the willpower!

I am still shattered as ever today and feeling slightly sick at the moment! and my boobs are ENORMOUS! :rofl: atleast they dont hurt i guess


----------



## sam76

hey!!! at last, im due the 4th oct xxxxx


----------



## sarahjl

Hi all!
I'm due on the 22nd. xx


----------



## baby.love

Updated hun x


----------



## hopedance

i'm due on the 7th. :)


----------



## baby.love

All added hopedance xx


----------



## Anababe

> All added to the list hun :hugs: as for the smoking it comes in waves i think and aslong as i ride it i will be ok! well done you though on not lighting one up, i dont know if i would have the willpower!
> 
> I am still shattered as ever today and feeling slightly sick at the moment! and my boobs are ENORMOUS! :rofl: atleast they dont hurt i guess

I wouldnt have had the willpower 2 weeks ago lol I love it now.. smoking is such an expensive habit, ive saved loads already! :D

I feel a little sick at the moment as well but i think i may be a bit hungry, i only had a small tea. Might have a sandwich in a minute.

Boobs.. hmm in my last pregnancy they had almost doubled in size by now.. at the moment they are as small as ever.. i blame my son for that :rofl: Ill quite enjoy having them back throughout this pregnancy :roll::lol:

oo i am quite hungry now actually.. off to make food..

xx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Anababe, its good to know it gets easier :hugs: Enjoy your food hun :munch:


----------



## mer01

im due the 21st hun xxx


----------



## ashrxxx

Hey hey hey girls, i am due our miracle on the 20th October:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

MUCH love to you ALL xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

All done mer01 :hugs: how you feeling this evening hun?


----------



## baby.love

updated :)


----------



## mer01

erm in a word WINDY :rofl::rofl::rofl: i had an epic nap this afternoon slept for 4 hours i only went to lie down :rofl::rofl::rofl:

how are you baby.love? 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

haha thats mental mer01 lol...although i could sleep for days at the moment! Feeling ok today thanks just achy, sicky, tired etc etc lol!


----------



## Nanaki

I am due on 22nd October!! About 4 weeks pregnant now :happydance:


----------



## littlekitten8

My boobs have gone up to a 34E already. But then I was already a 34DD before i got pregnant. Is anyone else having trouble drinking enough? Just makes me feel sick to have more than half a glass of liquid in my stomach. I'm struggling to drink more than a litre a day which I'm sure is not good! Now you've made me hungry Anababe! Got back ache atm which is slightly annoying lol.


----------



## baby.love

littlekitten i am suffering with backache too hun! its evil isnt it?! but shows everything is stretching well for our bubbas x


----------



## Cracker

Hi ladies :happydance:
I was in the September thread, but had an emergency scan last week and have been given a new due date of 1st October!! So is it okay if I join here :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

yeah it is evil. ive even borrowed a gym ball from my cousins little boy who has special needs to sit on.


----------



## baby.love

welcome over Cracker :hugs: i'll pop you on the list now xx


----------



## baby.love

littlekitten :hugs: i hope it passes hun


----------



## Anababe

Sorry Littlekitten but i think its your little bubba telling you your hungry dont blame me :rofl: baby gets blamed for everything in this house.. if i eat too much chocolate.. its not my fault its what jellytot wants :rofl: haha

Im the opposite with drinking.. i am soo thirsty all the time. I never used to drink enough it was always a problem with me, but now everytime i go in the kitchen im drinking a glass of squash! Im not complaining, i suppose its not a bad thing!

xx


----------



## Nanaki

I just ate my food cuz I am very hungry I never before! :D


----------



## littlekitten8

hi welcome cracker. glad everything is ok now. hope everything stays fine x


----------



## littlekitten8

Oooo I have solved the drinking problem. Had a huge mug of warm milk and its gone down much easier. Think it might just be cold things in my tummy that titch doesnt like lol. I'm making my 4th meal of the day lol


----------



## Kota

awww, congratulations to all of you Team Bumpkin ladies. Will be watching your journeys!


----------



## baby.love

Oh Kota babes thank you for the message .. I hope to see you back over in 1st Tri soon :hugs:


----------



## zoehamp

Im due 7th oct 2009


----------



## Cracker

littlekitten8 said:


> hi welcome cracker. glad everything is ok now. hope everything stays fine x

Ahhh thanks! Yep no more bleeding, scared me to death - happened very suddenly and stopped, apparently a bleed on the gestation sac...and 'one of those things'!! 
So been taking it very easy.....bless my DH has been doing everything!

Luckily though not really suffering from MS, just feel a bit vommy - but am sooooo tired.

Nice to hear from you Kota :hugs:


----------



## obeez

Can you put me down for the 24th October, I am not 100% sure about this but will let you guys now. It's nice to be part of a team lol


----------



## baby.love

:hi: Obeez and welcome..i'll add you to the list now hun :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Hi:hi:

:happydance:I'm due 19th October!!:happydance:

Here's hoping for all of us that it will be plain Sailing until October...:boat:


----------



## baby.love

all added eswift :)


----------



## littlekitten8

oh cool eswift same as me


----------



## krockwell

Ugh!!

Just booked my 1st appointment with a Dr in the city...

I can't get in until I'm 12 weeks!! 
April 1st... 
so gutted... I won't get to see my little bubba till I can almost tell if it's a :blue: or :pink:
:hissy:


----------



## baby.love

Oh krockwell that is rubbish hunni :hugs: but i am sure time will fly by :)


----------



## littlekitten8

I have the same problem. The midwives here don't do your booking til 12 weeks! And I'm supposedly a high risk pregnancy!


----------



## baby.love

My info pack from my Dr's said i will be seen between 8 & 10 weeks for my 1st appointment! where are you from Littlekitten? it seems different areas/countrys deal with things very differently!


----------



## Mumto1

Hi all....Can u put me down for 10th Oct - same as Obeez, I am not sure of date til I have my first scan....

I am having first scan 2nd March....but I work at u/s, so might get a sneak peek before then!!!

Hope everyone is doing well :cloud9:

Anababe, I am the same....eating and sleeping and thats about all the symptoms I have atm. My boobs are still as small as ever, and I too am looking forward to them growing!! :blush:

Talk soon!


----------



## baby.love

Mumto1 i'll pop you on hun...

Girls i am slightly concerned, my tummy is huge for 5 weeks preg and seems to much for it just to be bloat! yet i had a period in Jan so dont see it possible that i am any further along! please say i am not the only one showing already lol


----------



## Anababe

No baby.love, i actually look quite far on and im only 4 weeks! I have a round little tummy, im probably as big now, if not bigger than i was at 12 weeks with my son and im only little (5', size 6/8 ) so its not weight ive put on as its all on my belly. I think its cuz its my second, my friend was showing so early with her second pregnancy, she had a proper little bump around 7/8 weeks! So no hun your not alone!

Mumto1 - Glad im not the only one with very few symptoms! lol 

xx


----------



## baby.love

Phew what a relief lol...its proper round my tummy is and nice and firm :) it is slightly larger at night which i think must be the bloat side...i guess being my 3rd i am going to show quicker, which is odd as with my 1st(dd) i was showing really quick and my 2nd (ds) i didnt show till 4-5 months! 

Thanks though Anababe i feel better knowing its not just me :hugs:


----------



## eswift

:thumpup:


baby.love said:


> Girls i am slightly concerned, my tummy is huge for 5 weeks preg and seems to much for it just to be bloat! yet i had a period in Jan so dont see it possible that i am any further along! please say i am not the only one showing already lol

Hehehe enjoy it :rofl: It's one of the few time having a fat belly is acceptable.:rofl: Last time instead of having to buy size 16/18 I could buy a size 14. And still feel comfy..:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

lol eswift i am loving my belly, just amazed how quick i am showing! roll on the maternity clothes :lol:


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, According to my dates i'm due 18th October. All yet to be checked x


----------



## eswift

:happydance:Shopping!!!!:happydance: Oooo I Can't wait!!!


----------



## baby.love

welcome aflight84 :hugs: i'll add you to the list now :)


----------



## baby.love

wow girls look at our new thread already 6 pages in after only a few hours! i am very proud :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

i am from Oxford. my gp said 8 weeks but I phoned the surgery again to check whether I had to book my appointment or whether the midwife would contact me. And the cow behind the desk said the midwife would contact me at 12 weeks. And even when I said the gp had said 8 weeks she got snotty with me and said no its 12 weeks.


----------



## baby.love

what a mardy old bitch! maybe go down in person and try to speak to someone nice hun :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeah I have a blood test on Tuesday cos my last bloods in August showed my blood glucose was high so they want to rule out diabetes. So I was going to speak to the nurse when I get my bloods done. My mum works in a gp surgery and they also do the booking appts between 8 and 10 weeks and give out the paperwork when you book your appointment. I think maybe the one I spoke to was a bit stupid lol


----------



## baby.love

haha that or an old spinster! silly mare how dare she annoy a pregnant woman .. good luck with the nurse hun x


----------



## littlekitten8

Pmsl. Yeah she should know better. I will just bite her head off next time and blame it on hormones lol. I swear I am actually going loopy. Getting seriously emotional over the most ridiculous things.


----------



## surreysharon

Hi ladies

Also in the October Club - due 5 October.
6 weeks 4 days 

x


----------



## baby.love

my emotions are going into overdrive, but rather than being weepy i am becoming such a bitch! but only to my OH :lol: bless him he will hate me in 8 months time..

And yes hun bite her head off and then go oops sorry i am a bit hormonal today :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

surreysharon said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Also in the October Club - due 5 October.
> 6 weeks 4 days
> 
> x

Welcome over hun, i'll add you to the list on the 1st page :)

Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hehe sounds like an excellent idea to me. Got a letter through today that the GP has sent to the consultant obstetrician for urgent appointment. So hopefully will get an appointment at the hospital soon.


----------



## msangie11

Hey ladies can I join the team.
Due date 15th October. 5weeks 1day


----------



## baby.love

thats good about the letter then hun, i imagine that will get things moving :)


----------



## londongirl19

first time posting threads! new and due on the 6th oct - yay!


----------



## baby.love

msangie11 said:


> Hey ladies can I join the team.
> Due date 15th October. 5weeks 1day

Hiya hun, we are due date buddies :happydance::happydance:
I'll pop you on the main list now :) Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## littlekitten8

Right I'm off to bed girlies. Absolutely shattered. Hope everyone has a good night x


----------



## baby.love

londongirl19 said:


> first time posting threads! new and due on the 6th oct - yay!

:happydance: welcome to BnB hun xx i'll add you now :)


----------



## ryder

Awww goodluck ladies! I cant believe I was here last year... waiting for my october baby :)


----------



## baby.love

Nighty night littlekitten :hugs:

Thanks Ryder, i love your avator..your daughter is beautifull x


----------



## baby.love

I'm off too ladies as i am shattered... have a great evening/day/night depending where you are in the world :hugs:
*
Any new members PM me and i will add you to the list in the morning...*

Good night all xxxxxx


----------



## ryder

baby.love said:


> Nighty night littlekitten :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Ryder, i love your avator..your daughter is beautifull x


Thanks... I remember you from before... were you ttc for awhile?


----------



## msangie11

baby.love said:


> msangie11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies can I join the team.
> Due date 15th October. 5weeks 1day
> 
> Hiya hun, we are due date buddies :happydance::happydance:
> I'll pop you on the main list now :) Congrats on your :bfp:Click to expand...

YAY let's hope we deliver on time. My first DD came on her due date but second DD was a week late. My due date is four days after my birthday. Us Librans are lovely so our babies are lucky:hugs:

Has anyone got morning sickness yet? I'm sitting here watching TV and am having horrible waves of nausea. Wasn't sick with the girls but have been feeling rough on and off today. I'm petrified of throwing up.


----------



## krockwell

aflight84 said:


> Hey Girls, According to my dates i'm due 18th October. All yet to be checked x

YAY HUN!!! 
We're BUMP BUDDIES!! WOOHOOO!!! :)


----------



## Kiyota

I'm due on the 15th of October. There we go, had to check the date again. hehe. I first thought it was the 9th but I miscalculated.


----------



## belleandbump

Wow, i cannot believe how much you girls can talk.... I will never be able to keep up (unless i quit my job) was writing on a thred in the buddies... wondered why it went quiet till applegirl wrote there was one here!!! It has then taken me days to catch up.

I am Claire. Due my 2nd on 9th Oct.


----------



## baby.love

All added Girls :)


----------



## baby.love

ryder said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Nighty night littlekitten :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Ryder, i love your avator..your daughter is beautifull x
> 
> 
> Thanks... I remember you from before... were you ttc for awhile?Click to expand...

Oh yes a long time, this time round it was 11 cycles...but we had been trying before but had to stop as i had to have an operation :(

All good now though :cloud9:


----------



## sam76

im sorry but how do i get the pic on Oct Bumpkin, not sure what u mean , when you say take the s off, i have tried everything!!! any help would be grateful anyone xxxx


----------



## baby.love

hun take off these ***** and leave all the writing :) it will work then xx


----------



## sam76

Thanks i will try that xxx


----------



## sam76

thanks baby love, it worked xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: glad i could help


----------



## HoneySunshine

ouch, sore boobs! :happydance: :happydance:

why am i still worrying :witch: will show? did another test this morning :dohh: still strong :bfp: and had cb digi too...

still cant believe it!!


----------



## baby.love

Honeysunshine i was the same hun,, i havent tested for a while now though! Once my line was as bright as the control line i stopped... x


----------



## shmoo75

I know what you mean Honey and BabyLove. Because I do not know exactly when I concived due to my stupid irreg cycles I keep testing!! According to my LMP which is 02/01 I am 6wks&1day today but, I just did a CB Digi and it said pregnant 2-3 and IC test line is darker not as dark as control line but getting darker. Can you put me down for 23rd October? This will hopefully be sugject to change but, it goes on if I am 4wks+1day so, that should be the latest my EDD is.

I am so scared of having another m/c I will have a night where I don't sleep that well and then a few nights where I sleep ok only waking to go to the loo and, going straight back to sleep. It helps that I haven't told everyone only DH and Manager at work(for obvious reasons) also, DH told his boss last night on the phone as, his boss has been on holiday for a wk again, just incase he needs to know DH might need to leave quickly hopefully not will just be for early scan and such. 

Now I have caught up on reading this new thread I will do some housework before checking in again and, then going food shopping.


----------



## baby.love

Well girls i feel really quesy this morning! and even after a good sleep i am still shattered..
The weird thing with this pregnancy is i am more paranoid than i was with my other 2, i never once thought that something may go wrong with them. But this time i am so scared!Even though i dont have any reason to be! Is this normal do you think? 

Right thats my "moment" over :rofl: 

HAPPY VALENTINES GIRLS AND BEANS XX


----------



## Anababe

*Happy Valentines Day!*​
:mrgreen::mrgreen:​
Honey - I was the same, its only now AF is 5 days late im finally thinking actually i dont think shes coming.. still tested last night though :lol:

Shmoo - :hugs: I can understand why you must be scared. You have to try stay relaxed for your little bean and enjoy the pregnancy! (easier saidthan done i know!) Im sure it'll be much better when we all reach 12 weeks :D

I am soo tired this morning, my little boy wasnt very well last night and was up crying for hours! Think he finally went sleep around half 3am then was up at 7am :sleep: im a sleepy mummy today! lol

Been feeling quite nauseous through the night and this morning, not really wanting any breakfast but i should try really.

My boobs are more tender today and im sure they've grown... wonder if thats wishful thinking! :rofl::rofl:

xxx


----------



## sam76

Morning BabyLove, yes its normal that ur feeling like that, i have had 2 m/c last year and im thinking the same, but we have to be strong! also i must admit that i do feel diffrent so fingers crossed for us both xxxxxx


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies,
baby.love yes its normal hun i'm still bitting my nails, love the new profile pic btw.
anababe hope your lo is ok
Well i tested again this morning (yes i know i'm an addict) :blush: the test line is really dark so i'm happy and wont be testing anymore. (honest) :rofl:

happy valentines day everyone, did anyone get anything nice???
:hug:

xxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Bleeding today, severe cramps and my :bfp: is now a :bfn:

Chemical!! :cry:


----------



## mer01

:cry::cry::cry: awww hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## msangie11

KittyVentura said:


> Bleeding today, severe cramps and my :bfp: is now a :bfn:
> 
> Chemical!! :cry:

So sorry hun :hug:


----------



## obeez

Oh kitty I am so sorry hun. Take care of yourself x :hug:


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks ladies. I'll be ok!

It woukldn't have happened unless there was something not right anyway... and I had a feeling it would go this way!

Trying to see this in as positive a light I can... after dieting a lot since last Sept I'm still marginally overweight so means I have another few weeks at least of getting into even better shape before carrying a baby!


----------



## KittyVentura

Good luck to all of you, I hope you have the happiest and healthiest 9 months possible xxxx


----------



## baby.love

KittyVentura said:


> Bleeding today, severe cramps and my :bfp: is now a :bfn:
> 
> Chemical!! :cry:

I'm so sorry babes :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Yuckety yuck i have just been to the loo and i have loads of ewcm! i thought this would of slowed down by now..sorry for the tmi :blush: its just bugging me as i keep thinking i have pee'd myself :lol:


----------



## sarahjl

Nanaki said:


> I am due on 22nd October!! About 4 weeks pregnant now :happydance:

Same day as me! :hug: 
xx


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> Yuckety yuck i have just been to the loo and i have loads of ewcm! i thought this would of slowed down by now..sorry for the tmi :blush: its just bugging me as i keep thinking i have pee'd myself :lol:

me too it's so annoying. I got up a 9.30 and i'm ready for a nap all ready :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## obeez

I have had no EWCM since ov time, not a jot!


----------



## dizzy1

Morning Bumpkins!
Hope everyone is feeling well today!
Love our new thread and list! Thanks Babylove!
Please can you add me on 12th Oct.
Kitty so sorry to hear what happened, good luck for the future hun.
:hug:


----------



## baby.love

All added Dizzy1 :hugs:

I'm good today thank you, feeling tired and like i've wet myself every 5 mins ... but other than that all good :lol: How are you today?


----------



## dizzy1

baby.love said:


> All added Dizzy1 :hugs:
> 
> I'm good today thank you, feeling tired and like i've wet myself every 5 mins ... but other than that all good :lol: How are you today?

thanks for that!

I'm ok but that being said I am still in bed and have everything I need around me. Didn't sleep well late night, everytime I turn over my boobs which have doubled in size are agony. OH is being really sweet though and brought me breakfast in bed along with my Valentines' pressie.

Hope everyone have a great day!


----------



## shmoo75

Kitty - so sorry for your loss hun :hugs::hugs: to you and your partner

I've been having some EWCM and creamy CM none of it smells so, thats a relief!! My boobs feel heavier(I am a 34G or 34H naturally) really don't need these puppies getting any bigger but, I have a funny feeling it will be a competion between them and my belly as which is the biggest!!!:rofl::rofl: No doublt my DH will love it:rofl::rofl: I've gone off my weetabix which I always used to eat for brekkie with sliced banana. Luckily I can still eat marmite on toast which I have had this morning instead. Not feeling sick, boobs ach on and off, feels like I am wetting myself all the time good ole discharge got to love it. 

Me & DH got our Valentine's pressie 1wk early a lovely :bfp: Hope you all have a lovely day and get spoilt rotten as, we all deserve it


----------



## Mumto1

Kitty, So sorry for your loss hon...good luck for the future, hope you here again soon :hugs:

Babylove...you make me laugh :rofl::rofl::rofl: !! Thats so true about feeling like youve wet yourself!! Same here!

Anababe...no good that you didnt get much sleep...hope your son sleeps well tonight for u! :sleep:

I had a sleep again this arvo while my DD was sleeping. It was bliss! 
Still no sign of any type of other symptom, although peeing like a machine! :blush:

No Valentines pressie for me...we dont really celebrate...after 11 years its kinda worn off...but, we spent a lovely day together. 
Hope you all got spoilt! 

Off to bed for me for at least 8 hrs (I hope) :sleep:


----------



## jayne191284

Found you all!!

Well I'm 6 weeks today and that sounds so much better than the 3 weeks 5 days I was when I found out.

We're stopping in and cooking a meal tonight. Were having garlic mushrooms, roast chicken dinner with all the trimmings(OH loves this) and tiramisu. MMM MMMM

Hope you are all well

x


----------



## jayne191284

Oh and im Due on 10th October

x


----------



## baby.love

Mumto1 said:


> Kitty, So sorry for your loss hon...good luck for the future, hope you here again soon :hugs:
> 
> *Babylove...you make me laugh  !! Thats so true about feeling like youve wet yourself!! Same here!*
> 
> Anababe...no good that you didnt get much sleep...hope your son sleeps well tonight for u! :sleep:
> 
> I had a sleep again this arvo while my DD was sleeping. It was bliss!
> Still no sign of any type of other symptom, although peeing like a machine! :blush:
> 
> No Valentines pressie for me...we dont really celebrate...after 11 years its kinda worn off...but, we spent a lovely day together.
> Hope you all got spoilt!
> 
> Off to bed for me for at least 8 hrs (I hope) :sleep:

Haha i aim to please! I know what you mean about valentines though, we dont celebrate it anymore! Have a good sleep :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

jayne191284 said:


> Oh and im Due on 10th October
> 
> x

All added :hugs:


----------



## msangie11

jayne191284 said:


> Found you all!!
> 
> Well I'm 6 weeks today and that sounds so much better than the 3 weeks 5 days I was when I found out.
> 
> We're stopping in and cooking a meal tonight. Were having garlic mushrooms, roast chicken dinner with all the trimmings(OH loves this) and tiramisu. MMM MMMM
> 
> Hope you are all well
> 
> x

Mmmmmm garlic mushrooms, that has been one of my huge cravings since getting my BFP. I'm usually such a sweet tooth but all I want is savoury food either covered in garlic or hot pepper!!


----------



## loulabell84

im due oct 7th xx


----------



## Anababe

Kitty - So sorry hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## awayagain

Hi everyone,

Baby.love Im due october 17 (i think?? :) )

Hope everyone is feeling well today.

Kitty, im so sorry for you loss huni. :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

im due 16th oct


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Hope you are all feeling ok today. Baby.love I so know what you mean about the feeling like your peeing yourself! It's disgusting lol. My poor boobies have outgrown their bra and it was already a 34E *groans* so need to go shopping. Was a 34DD before I got preggers. Took a picture this morning of my belly and I already look pregnant lol. I'm trying to drink more which seems to be working but then cos I'm drinking more I'm in the loo every 5 blooody minutes. Hope everyone got nice things for valentines. We don't do valentines and Laurie is working anyway. 

And I know what you mean about being convinced :witch: is on the way! I'm checking everytime I go to the loo which is totally stupid cos the positive line was as dark as the control line at 4 weeks 1 day!!


----------



## Kiyota

Morning ladies! I don't know about you guys, but I'm exhausted today and I can't stop peeing! -grumbles- you just get comfortable and BAM you gotta run to the little girl's room. Hope everyone is doing good today! 

Kitty...sorry for your loss hun. We're here if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Grr yes I know what you mean Kiyota! Think I must be peeing about every 20 mins this morning lol.


----------



## baby.love

all updated my lovelies :hugs:

I just had a little snooze on the sofa and am now starving! having chinese tonight so not gonna pick or i wont eat it :)

How are we all?


----------



## Belle30

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing really well and having a lovely Valentine's day!

BabyLove - I'm due 23rd October - can you add me to the list please? I really need people to chat to as keeping this a secret is so hard!

Thanks!


----------



## baby.love

Welcome to the team Belle30 i have added you to the list :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## FingersX'd

Hi, please can you add me to the list - According to FF, I am due on 11th,

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya FingerX'd how are you hun? ... all updated on the 1st page :hugs:


----------



## firstprincess

Woo Hoo! Hello girls! I'm due 22nd October!! I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## wannabemummy

:happydance:im due october 4th!!!! hehe heres to an ecxiting and healthy 9 ish months ladies!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Hi girls

Im so tired today :( i fell asleep while caeden was having his nap but my dad woke me up then Caeden woke up so i got about half hour and now i feel even worse.. i asked my dad if he could have him for couple hours (he lives in the house opposite me lol) and he said no he's got a sore throat :growlmad: :growlmad: hehe men are such whingers sometimes hes as bad as my son honestly! :roll: 

So here i am now sat downstairs watching cartoons just about holding my eyes open and ill have to start tea soon.

I wish my digestive tract would make its mind up how it feels.. one min im constipated next im the completely opposite (sorry tmi but dignity and pregnancy dont mix well haha) and i know how you feel with the lovely amounts of CM that is around!

Getting the odd twinge in my lower right side, but im sure it just little jellytot reminding me shes around! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is ok?

xxx


----------



## baby.love

All added ladies :)

Welcome over... How are you both?


----------



## baby.love

:hi: Anababe, i find that with napping, if i dont get the right amount of time i feel awfull :( And dignity! whats that :lol: I seem to have lost mine.

I get twinges to one side quite alot! i think maybe Speckle is getting a bit more snug in there.. I am starting to carry like i did with my DD so thinking that Speckle may be a girl! But time will tell i suppose. My face has started to round off and my hips are spreading nicely :rofl: 

Do any of you think you have a hunch as to what sex your bubba might be?


----------



## mer01

i think mine is a girl too, i'm like a spotty teenager this time :rofl::rofl::rofl:
but we wont find out until bubs is born, we decided before i got pregnant that we dont want to know cos it spoils the suprise.
will everyone be finding out at their later scan???? i would be interested to know. 
i'll be off for a nap soon cos im falling :sleep: at my computer :rofl::rofl:
:hug:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya mer01 :hugs: With my other 2 i left them as a suprise so this time i am going to find out, seeing as its my last bubba :cry: I cant wait for my scans and might book a private one too..but i am a tight arse and think its alot of money when you get then free on the NHS! 

My OH thinks its a girl too and he was right with our son :) I would love another girl, but either way i cant lose as i will have a gorgeous little bub completing my family :cloud9:
Arrrgghhh i am waffling again! Sorry :blush:


----------



## Anababe

I honestly think ill have another boy, but im still calling bump she lol i dunno why! Im not really bothered either way, would be nice to have a girl next but it wouldnt matter to me, boys are lovely and cheeky hehe

apart from the little bump ive developed at the front ive actually lost weight. Ive been trying to keep my weight above 8st these last few months but its just dropped under 8 again this week :roll: think its cuz ive been ill but me losing weight isnt good for baby so need keep my eye on that!



xx


----------



## firstprincess

I'm feeling fine, the odd twinge and period like pain. I also think I'm peeing more... but no tsure cos i'm trying to drink more. How is everyone else?
xx


----------



## jayne191284

We will be finding out as we hate suprises. We have names picked but no idea as to what sex it is yet

xx


----------



## Anababe

I found out the sex at 20week scan with my son but i think i want to keep it a surpreise this time! Ill try anyway lol xx


----------



## baby.love

Hi Pinklil & Jayne ... 

Pinklil i am ok thanks, looking forward to my chinese as food is all i think about lately! As for pee'ing i am on the loo loads! i drink a coffee(decaff) and 10 mins later wish i hadnt bothered..

Jayne.. You'll be finding out at your 20 week scan like me then :) exciting isnt it :yipee:


----------



## wannabemummy

hey ladies!!! anababe i totally know what u mean i have such bad constipation at the mo its terrible :blush: and im so bloated u wudnt believe oh was like wow ur getting a lil bump already i was like no dear thats just bloat :rofl: bless.!! so part from the constipation , bloat and not been able to stay awake past 7pm im tip top!!!:rofl:

what about everyone else? xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm getting twinges to my right side too. And aching in my back. I've lost 1lb which makes me 10st 5lb. And Anababe I'm so constipated it's driving me crazy lol. And my belly is making such odd noises lol. And I've got terrible gas. I've given up apologising for burping now cos I'm doing it so often lol.


----------



## littlekitten8

Also I'm convinced I'm having a girl. But Laurie thinks I'm having a boy cos my butt has gotten huge! And I'm really spotty. So now he thinks I'm having one of each cos of the test being so dark lol


----------



## Anababe

ooh that would be exciting one of each!! Id love twins :mrgreen:


----------



## baby.love

Littlekitten my OH keeps saying "maybe its twins" and just tell him if it is he can become a full time dad and i'll go back to work :rofl: his face is a picture everytime!


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol he would love to stay at home and for me to go back to work so that threat wouldn't work lol. My mum's cousins are twins, my dad is a twin, and there are twins on Laurie's side of the family. And my height puts me at higher likelyhood of gettin twins. So sod's law says it will be twins lol. Wouldn't surprise me. I'm spreading at an alarming rate lol


----------



## jayne191284

I cant wait for my 20 week scan to find out. But want to get to my 12 week one first.

Ive been getting a few twinges in my right side where my appendix scar is but i feel ok other than that

x


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh forgot to tell you I got my letter through today for my 12 week scan on 6th April. So exciting but seems so far away!


----------



## surreysharon

Got my 12 week scan on 25 March.


----------



## chellelou21

Hi, can you add me please? I'm due 14th October, Ta. x


----------



## baby.love

I want my date :hissy: haha but then again i only filled out the Dr's forms last week and am yet to make an appointment to see the midwife! 

All added Chellelou21 :)


----------



## firstprincess

:cloud9:I was just wondering whether any of you are planning a private early assessment ultrasound? I'm tempted. Any one else? Does anyone have any experience?


----------



## baby.love

Hey Pinklil, i wont bother with an early private scan...I am seeing the midwife in 2-3 weeks and then the 12 week scan wont be far behind that, 
The only private scan i might have is a sexing scan if they cant see at my 20 week NHS scan..so lets hope speckle is laying right so i dont have to fork out £70


----------



## littlekitten8

I hadn't even thought about it pinklilackiss but now I am tempted too lol. We are supposed to be seeing a consultant so I'm hoping they will scan me then but if not I will be alot more tempted.


----------



## aimee-lou

PLease can I join in? 

Got my BFP this morning for a October 25th EDD I think.......still a bit shocked lol.


----------



## firstprincess

congrats aimee-lou!! xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Congrats aimee-lou. I'm still in shock and I got my :BFP: on Monday!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya aimee-lou and congrats on your :bfp: I'll add you to the list now :)


----------



## pootle33

Hi everyone

Congrats to all the new October mummies!

Some of you are lucky to know when you're 12 week scan is already! I am 7 weeks tomorrow but my gp said that I might not get a letter until 7-10 days before the scan date :shrug:

Have been feeling particularly sicky most of the day and very tired. At one point was frightened to move in case i was sick. I'm starting to dread eating even though I still love food!

I think i need to get a maternity bra too, my boobs are very sore and getting very big !!!

Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks girls xx


----------



## mer01

congrats and welcome new members :happydance:

the dog ate my bacon sandwich, and i was really looking forward to it :hissy::hissy: he jumped up onto the side nicked it and ran off wait until i catch him :hissy::hissy::hissy:

just out of interest, how long from the time you tell your doctor until you get to see the midwife cos i'm getting impatient now :rofl::rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## pootle33

i was wondering the same mer, i saw gp on monday when just past 6 week mark and she said she does a referral to the midwife who will be in touch with me. someone who lives nearby said it would normally be around the 8 week mark?


----------



## littlekitten8

I saw my dr on Tuesday and I aparantly don't see the midwife til 12 weeks! So almost 8 weeks between.


----------



## baby.love

My care is midwife led so i only see the Dr if i want to! I have to ring my surgery this week sometime to make an appointment to see my midwife :) I'll see her between 8-10 weeks for my booking appointment x


----------



## KikisMom

Hi everyone!! I am 7w 2d today with EDD of Oct.1 so I am just sneaking into your thread =D

It has taken me up until now to truly believe I am pregnant, crazy hey. We tried for so long that it just didn't seem real. So far I have been feeling pretty good... nausea has just started this week but haven't gotten sick yet *knock on wood*. Other then that all I have for symptoms are being exhausted and my breasts are getting much bigger woo hoo.

We will hopefully be finding out the sex of the baby though we tried 2 times with DD and she would not show. I am hoping for a little boy this time just to have one of each. Sadly I don't get a 12 week scan so I will have to wait until 18-20 weeks to see my little bean :cry:

Anyone else having their second or more? I have recently been thinking too much and have already gotten myself worked up about labor!! I guess that is what preggos do best is worry hey!!


----------



## baby.love

Pootle33 whats your due date hun? i'll add you to the list on the 1st page if you let me know :)


----------



## baby.love

Welcome over Kikismom, i have added you to the main list..

I am expecting no 3 and am more scared this time that the last 2! Loving your avator pic i am assuming thats your daughter?!


----------



## mer01

Well i they said i'd be having an early scan with me being high risk, but how can they scan me if they dont get in touch :hissy::hissy:
I'm in a really bad mood today everything is getting on my nerves poor DH :rofl:
I have two assignments to do for next monday and i have my final exams in the summer (which im totally not prepared for) i knew studying medicine would be all sweat blood and tears but :hissy::hissy::hissy:
ah well when i get to practice it will all be worth it :happydance::happydance:
:hug:

xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Not only do I pee for england but, my number 2's are all over the place!!! First of all I was going 2 or 3 times a day, then nothing at all yesterday and, made up for it today!!!(sorry if TMI) And my DH says it's all in my mind!!!! Who wantso get together and beat him with a big stick?:rofl::rofl:

I will be going to my GP on monday. If the Dr I see goes by my LMP he/she will say I am 6wks+3 but, I think I will be on Monday 4wks+3 as, the CB digi I did this morning says pregnant 2-3. I will hopefully get an early scan in a couple of wks due to my previous m/c. Me & DH are trying not to talk too much about my pregnancy just incase it doesn't work out. I feel different this time and, I have a couple of different symptoms so, I suppose it is all good. Wont stop worrying until I have my 12wk scan and I know all is ok and, then we can tell the world and its Mother!!! When is everyone else announcing?


----------



## KikisMom

Thanks Baby love, yes that is my daughter =D It's funny I was cocky in the early weeks like oh I can for sure handle this but now memories are coming back lol. 4 days of labor for DD kicked me in the butt though. Oh well this time WILL be better lol.

Mer01- Sorry your having one of those days!! What are you going to school for... nurse, doctor? Excellent field to choose your bean will be very lucky!!


----------



## littlekitten8

We have told our parents and my housemates. But we aren't telling anyone else til after our 12 week scan. My OH thinks its all in my mind too so I think we should all get together and beat them both with a big stick lol


----------



## baby.love

shmoo75 said:


> Not only do I pee for england but, my number 2's are all over the place!!! First of all I was going 2 or 3 times a day, then nothing at all yesterday and, made up for it today!!!(sorry if TMI) And my DH says it's all in my mind!!!! *Who wantso get together and beat him with a big stick?*:rofl::rofl:

:grr: :grr: I'm ready when you are :D


----------



## baby.love

:trouble: :grr: :trouble: :grr: :trouble: :grr: :trouble: :grr:


----------



## mer01

KikisMom said:


> Thanks Baby love, yes that is my daughter =D It's funny I was cocky in the early weeks like oh I can for sure handle this but now memories are coming back lol. 4 days of labor for DD kicked me in the butt though. Oh well this time WILL be better lol.
> 
> Mer01- Sorry your having one of those days!! What are you going to school for... nurse, doctor? Excellent field to choose your bean will be very lucky!!

eventually i want to be a neuro surgeon but it will be a looooooonnnnnnggggg time before i get there. I'm excited though, its the hardest thing i've ever done in my life but it will all be worth it 
:hug:

xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Holy crap that came out of nowhere! Sat quite happily watching tv on the sofa and got hit by the hugest wave of nausea and barely managed to keep myself from throwing up. I was so hoping I wouldnt get MS cos I have a phobia of throwing up :dohh:


----------



## shmoo75

oh yes all in a line girls with our sticks and on the count of 3. 1 2 3 :grr: :grr: :grr: (DH is going paintballing tomorrow. He will be hurting so bad :rofl::rofl::rofl: serves him right:rofl::rofl:)

Mer - Good on you and with kids not easy but, well worth it and, it will show your children that you can be what you want to be no matter what

Must go and pee again:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## eswift

Wow!! It's all change in here today, you've all been busy watching symptoms and checking your body changes...:loo::flasher: I've noticed that my works trousers are too tight! Not only that I started work earlier today and still ended up feeling sickly in the same spot.. :sick: (But I was a whole hour earlier! It's not fair!!!:hissy:) 

I had reserves, Hola Hoops and a hot coffee. :coffee::munch: Felt better after food, also had mints in my pocket too sucked on them when the sicky sweeps came..:blush:

Other than that I've had no probs apart from sleep...:sleep: Sleeping well, it would be nice to actually have a good nights sleep it's been about 4 weeks since I've slept well (apart from 1 night):rofl:


----------



## ellydu

hey i'm due approx 13th Oct


----------



## Marg_27

Hey ladies, sorry for burstin in, but I just wanted to congratulate yu all and wish you all happy healthy pregnancies xx :hug: xx


----------



## pootle33

Hi baby love

I'm due on October 3rd!!


----------



## RaInBoWs

Hi, great thread, only 4 weeks but i think im due on 23rd Oct can you add me please, thanks


----------



## Anababe

Evening girls (or morning.. afternoon, wherever you are hehe)

Sorry not been around much today, i have been up and down with my moods, my poor friends dont know how to take me from one minute to the next. Im in a good mood and all of a sudden the slightest thing can turn me into a right moody cow haha :rofl: I blame hormones!! :muaha:

Shmoo - Your poor DH.. all these hormone crazy pregnant ladies after him :rofl::rofl: Serves him right though.. he'll know better next time! :D

Mer - Thats great hun, all the hard work will be worth it in the end!

I only had tea 4 hours ago and im starving again! This is so not like me, im normally a one maybe two meal a day kinda person LOL and i never eat breakfast but this morning i actually made spaghetti on toast :wacko: I feel greedy cuz im not used to eating so much. If Jellyot wants food tho then she shall have it! :rofl:


----------



## jayne191284

I having a few :witch:y type cramps. They had all gone away in a few days ago. Is it normal for them to come back. I feel like :witch: is on her way :(

Its different at my docs. You dont see a doctor. Just hand a wee sample in and when you get a :bfp: from them they book you in with the midwife straight away.

Im seeing her on wednesday when ill be 6 weeks 4 days

x


----------



## littlekitten8

Anababe dont worry I'm the same. Majorly hormonal and eating for England. 

Jayne - i've got similar kind of thing. Crampy pain in my back like before i get AF but not quite so bad. Had stopped yesterday but is back again today. Not sure if its to do with being constipated though cos when I have a flare up of my IBS I get similar pain. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Anababe

The cramps are all normal in early pregnancy hun, dont worry about it. Its just your body getting ready to carry your little bubs for the next 8 months :D

xxx


----------



## belleandbump

I think we might find out what colour we are having this time. we did not with DS, although sonogrophers kept slipping up so we had a pretty good idea. if it was a girl there would be so much to sort out...

I think we should be able to find out at 12 weeks, 'cause we are having a 4d diognostic scan in London. need to be in a good position though!!! DS stuck his leg in the air when we had it with him and a little something dropped down. the sonogropher, after going oops (he knew we did not want to know) tried to back track and say that boys and girls both have something at this stage.


----------



## littlekitten8

I would love to find out but OH doesnt want to find out so looks like we wont be lol. I've just eaten a huge curry and now feel quite sick lol.


----------



## RaInBoWs

Anyone feeling really emotional? for the last week nearly everyday im either close to crying or im am crying - (not for long). The other day i was driving and just burst into tears for no reason. Can i blame the hormones?


----------



## baby.love

All updated on the front page :)

well girls i am so tired and have had a belly ache on and off all afternoon, its not cramps but like when you have had too many sweets :lol: Plus i keep getting the odd niggle too! it must be stretching well in there :D
Had a yummy chinese and now chilling out ... how is everyone else?


----------



## Anababe

RaInBoWs said:


> Anyone feeling really emotional? for the last week nearly everyday im either close to crying or im am crying - (not for long). The other day i was driving and just burst into tears for no reason. Can i blame the hormones?

Yeah hun ive been like this all week. Although i stopped my antidepressants immediately as soon as i got my BFP, without reducing them slowly :dohh: so that could be why with me.. i dont think hormones help though. Its quite normal im sure! :hugs:


----------



## RaInBoWs

thanks baby.love


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeesh I think titch must be stretching big time to give me all these cramps lol. Im still not convinced there is just one in there. Anababe and rainbows - I am getting that problem too. Was making lunch earlier and just randomly got choked up. Only lasted a few seconds though.


----------



## RaInBoWs

Anababe said:


> RaInBoWs said:
> 
> 
> Anyone feeling really emotional? for the last week nearly everyday im either close to crying or im am crying - (not for long). The other day i was driving and just burst into tears for no reason. Can i blame the hormones?
> 
> Yeah hun ive been like this all week. Although i stopped my antidepressants immediately as soon as i got my BFP, without reducing them slowly :dohh: so that could be why with me.. i dont think hormones help though. Its quite normal im sure! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, i'd rather cry in front of OH then scream at him lol can save all the screaming for 8 months time, will have a good reason for it then :rofl:


----------



## Bingers

HI. I due on 11 October - my calculation anywya but yet to be confirmed - and very very excited. Hope you all well tonight


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Bingers and welcome :) i have added you to the list ...

Girls i am shattered and now off to bed, having lots of mild pains/aches/niggles around my c-section scar and in my pelvis tonight...so off i go with a good book and a glass of juice...

Night everyone :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Night night baby love. Hope you feel better soon. I've had alot of crampy pain in my tummy tonight but it feels like trapped wind so hoping thats all it is.


----------



## Mumto1

baby.love said:


> :trouble: :grr: :trouble: :grr: :trouble: :grr: :trouble: :grr:

You have a wicked sense of humor!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it!


----------



## Mumto1

Hiya all....welcome to all the new members of this wonderful group and congrats on :bfp: !!

I have started calling my bump Junior...we call our daughter "Benju" (Ben junior) cause she looks just like him, so I thought it appropriate to just have the Junior!

I have been feeling quesy today for the first time...:sick: not nice! Still tired ALL the time...and getting a few niggly pains...

We not finding out the sex...didnt last time either. Doesnt worry me either way, but a son would be nice.

You guys seem to be so different with scans and treatment etc. over there. We dont have such thing as a Private scan. And we can have them straight away. My GP has given me a referral for one around 7 weeks to see heart beat and check all is ok. 
Then after that I go to my Obstetrician for the remainder of the pregnancy. 
I too will have a 12 and a 20 week scan. 
I dont see midwives at all....
But I work at the hospital so I know them all anyway. And I work in U/S department so I can check on Junior anytime!! With my DD I think I saw her nearly once a week!!!

Well, going to eat :pizza: and clean up :dishes: before a nice :sleep: !!

Hope you are all well :hug:


----------



## Genevieve1978

Hello everyone!

I'm due on October 17th :laugh2:

Cheers :happydance:

Geneviève


----------



## Mumto1

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Frippledip

Hello ladies! I just got my BFP this morning, AF is/was not due until Monday, but I'm pretty sure I'm feeling it already!

Is it OK if I crash this team? This is my first pregnancy and I am really scared!

I think my due date will be October 26, give or take a day....


----------



## Wishing4baby

Hi everyone! Im due october 5th, I think. I have my first ultrasound on the 2/24. Im so excited. Congrats to everyone else. Has anyone been having bad heartburn? Its been everyday for me so far for like the past week. I started with the nausea two days ago too. No actual sickness though...*knock on wood!* LOL :rofl:

Anyone taking progesterone supplements like me??:hug:


----------



## Mumto1

:happydance: Congrats Frippledip and Wishingforbaby....welcome! Wishing you both happy healthy pregnancies...

No sorry, no heart burn for me! Never had it with my first either! Try not to be scared...its all good (well thats a lie!) but its very exciting and lots to look forward to! :hugs: Theres lots of friendly people in this group with good advice if you unsure of anything!

I had a sleep this arv and feel worse when I got up! Trying to :iron: and have absolutely no energy!!! :dohh: Damn...the ironing might have to wait!! Dont know how my next 3 days at work will go!!! Im loving this afternoon nap! 

Still felt nausea all day....but no vomit yet :laugh2:

Hope everyone well...


----------



## baby.love

Welcome girls :) i have added all 3 of you to the list...

Frippledip i felt like AF was gonna turn up for a few days, but mild cramping etc is normal :)


Well ladies i am now suffering nightmares! i dont know if this is a symptom of pregnancy or cause i stopped smoking! Still got a heavy feeling belly today and some shooting pains in my Foo Foo! ouchy, surely i aint stretching down there already :rofl: 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Welcome and congrats to all our new members :wohoo:

Im tired today, my little man was up in night again, i think he's teething bless him!

My tummy is just getting bigger, i seriously look pregnant and i should stil have a flat stomach at just nearly 5 weeks im sure!! Ive even took picture so i can compare with my 12wk bump in my last pregnancy and there seriously isnt much difference! :roll: Looks like Jellytot going to be showing herself much earlier this time!

Not complaining though i loved my bump before and cant wait to have it back :happydance:

How is everyone today?

xxx


----------



## sam76

Morning All!!

Cant believe how many of us are on here!! ha ha, hows everyone feeling??? im 7 weeks today, over half way there!!! praying to make it


----------



## stick2000

Hi all!

I though I was due around 25th September but had an early scan yesterday which has put me back to 5 October - so looks like I am joining you ladies!!

Am not going to tell my MW in case they decide to put my 12 week scan back - means that I'll have it at 10 weeks rather than 12, but have been told that they can still do the dating, etc at 10 weeks.


----------



## Anababe

Hi Stick welcome to Team Bumpkins xx


----------



## sarahjl

Hi everyone!
I'm feeling a bit nervous really but doing my best to be relaxed about it all! This is the first time I've fallen pregnant since my ectopic in June 2007 so the doc is booking me in for an early scan. I'm feeling a bit sick this morning and tired but that could be because Izzy my three year old woke us up at 2am singing nursery rhymes! Has anyone told many people yet? We want to tell people but then I also want to wait for my scan just to make sure everything is ok first. I do feel that I might explode holding all this in, especially has close family and friends know how hard it has been over the last couple of years. Its a good thing I've found this site so I can talk about it! Am I being silly not telling people? any advice would be great! sorry for waffling on - had better go now before I start giving you my life history! hehehe! Sarah xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww I think its normal not to want to tell people hun, especially when you've had losses/complications in the past. Im impatient and told everyone immediately but thats just my inability to keep a secret :rofl:

Good Luck hun xx


----------



## Frippledip

Hey Sarah...the only people I have told so far are the same people I would tell if god forbid something did go wrong, due to needing support.

Thanks for the warm welcome...I look forward to getting to know all the Bumpkins. BTW, thanks for the vote of confidence Baby Love. Honestly I'm not scared of losing my bean, but I am terrified of the nausea. There is a reason for it but I will elaborate in another thread.

Thank you again for the warm welcome, can't wait to get snug and settled into the pregnancy boards....


----------



## firstprincess

Congrats and :hug: to all that have joined since yesterday! I'm feeling ok... I'm definately more hungry than usual... I had a jacket potato and salad for dinner last night, followed by a cheese and tomato sandwich and a yoghurt!! Then today for breakfast I have had a cup of decaf tea, a bowl of cornflakes and 2 slices of toast... now i feel overfull!! Still funny crampy feelings, my back is a little achey and my boobs are getting bigger and soooo veiny! 
How is everyone else?
:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Im the same with eating, im so hungry all the time. Ive not had breakfast yet but im feeling pretty starving at the min! Im just too lazy to move :rofl:

My boobs have def grown now and they are feeling a little.. urm tingly? i dunno how to explain it lol

I got quite alot of crampy like twinges in my first pregnancy but not much this time round, ive had the odd day where ive felt little twinges/pulling but no where near as much as last time!

xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :) i tried to go back to bed but feel sick as a dog! plus my OH has the xbox on so frigging loud my ear drums are close to bursting :grr: 

Anababe i added you on FB last night :) Well i hope it was you anyway :lol: I saw you in the BnB group thread...


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies, and congrats and welcome to the newbies :happydance::happydance:

i know what you all mean about the hunger, mine has kicked in now and i'll eat anything :rofl::rofl::rofl:
the worst thing for me though is the moodiness, im really snappy atm. I dont remember it with my 1st but its kind of like when i went on the pill injection (boy was i a monster :rofl::rofl:) i know i'm doing it but i cant stop myself. (thats my exuse and im sticking to it) i'm so worked up and pissed off all the time :hissy::hissy::hissy:.

hope you are all well 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## mer01

oh and ive moved up a box :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Morning mer :hugs: the hunger for me has vanished and has been replaced by a severe sicky feeling! although my mood swings are going great guns :lol: Proper moody mare i am at the moment.


----------



## baby.love

mer01 said:


> oh and ive moved up a box :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> Not only do I pee for england but, my number 2's are all over the place!!! First of all I was going 2 or 3 times a day, then nothing at all yesterday and, made up for it today!!!(sorry if TMI) And my DH says it's all in my mind!!!! Who wantso get together and beat him with a big stick?:rofl::rofl:
> 
> I will be going to my GP on monday. If the Dr I see goes by my LMP he/she will say I am 6wks+3 but, I think I will be on Monday 4wks+3 as, the CB digi I did this morning says pregnant 2-3. I will hopefully get an early scan in a couple of wks due to my previous m/c. Me & DH are trying not to talk too much about my pregnancy just incase it doesn't work out. I feel different this time and, I have a couple of different symptoms so, I suppose it is all good. Wont stop worrying until I have my 12wk scan and I know all is ok and, then we can tell the world and its Mother!!! When is everyone else announcing?

Hun my CBdigi said 1-2 and my periods were as regular as clock work as you know...so I expect you arent on the same day as me but a week or so ahead? :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Morning Girls :wave:

Last night I had some acid reflex(when I turned over 2 fast I felt it going all the way up from stomach, burning all the way up my throat!!) not nice! I was cared to burb in case I :sick: in bed:rofl::rofl: went away after a while and I managed to get some sleep. DH has gone paintballing after, turning my nice clean and tidy kitchen in a war zone :grr: :grr: cleaned up and had some brekkie(toast as I've gone right off ceral) Also very hungry today just munched my way through half a pack of Maryland choc chip cookies!!! Saving the other half for a bit later:rofl::rofl: Must try and do some :iron: soon. I have had a couple of twinges nothing really bad. They say if you have bleeding and pain or, just bleeding to get checked out. But that wont happen to any of us as I have PMA(Positive Mental Attitude) going on so, its all going to be good.

Hope you are all having a lovely day where ever in the world you are.


----------



## shmoo75

Honeysunshine - I am hoping I am 5wks+2 as, when I have a weeks AL starting 02/03 I will be into my 7th wk which, is when I m/c last time. Get that nasty week out the way whilst not at work and, I will be fine. How are you, beany and your broken arm today?


----------



## obeez

Morning fellow team members. I don't really have anything to report but just thought I would check in and say :wave: Been playing about with my tickers this morning trying to avoid any housework (and there's loads of it!) :hangwashing: :dishes:

Been pretty symptomless for the past 2 days apart from tender bb's. They have grown into actual bb's now, before I just had a poor attempt at bb's! I was not blessed in this dpt! Anyway I am waffling. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## msangie11

Hi ladies I had a small burst of energy this morning and have already cleaned the kitchen and done my ironing. I'm having a sit down and watching baby tales on tv but will go and get on with my Sunday roast soon.

I'm feeling ok today, no nausea so far although I didn't have much of an appetite for breakfast this morning. How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## dizzy1

Morning Bumpkins!

Hope you are all OK!

Have a nice day!

:hug:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Hope everyone is ok today. I had nausea last night but feel ok this morning. Back is still aching which is getting a bit annoying now. I know its just Titch making room but its frustrating me lol. I've had terrible reflux for weeks now scmoo! It's gross isn't it?!


----------



## jayne191284

Hi all, We had a lovely v.day yesterday and we(i) cooked a tasty 3 course meal.

All my symptoms have gone apart from sensitive nipples. I really hope this is normal as i have been panicking a bit

xx


----------



## Anababe

Yeah i got your friends request on FB baby.love :D

Hope everyone having a nice day. Im having a lazy day. Just sitting around watching Corrie at the moment. Waiting for my cat to come home, he has gone missing :sad1: Gonna go look for him again soon poor little man, hes not used to being outside.. dunno how hes sneaked out! :roll:

xx

xxx


----------



## mer01

awww no hope he comes home soon 

xxxx


----------



## rubylei

i had virtually no symptoms with my daughter but seem to have every one going with this one! Although every day is different.

One thing i have been struggling with is craving food i have never liked i havent eaten red meat since i was a little girl now i want steak and burgers constantly i'm not sure what thats about. And bananas have always made me feel sick even touching them and i'm craving them now, baby must like them! Yet i can't eat most of my favourite foods is anyone else doing this...


----------



## baby.love

God girls so this is morning sickness then!! apart from i have been feeling like it since 4.30am and its still here! My little sister just rang and said she is a week late for her AF! but she is adament she aint preggars and just being silly about it all.... I so dont need the stress today as i am to tired lol...

Anababe i hope your kitty comes home safe :hugs:


----------



## mer01

havnt had anymore sickness really thank god :rofl::rofl::rofl:
just had an epic rant in ttc though im really suffering with the hormones at the mo :rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww baby love you poor thing. So long as I eat I seem to be ok with the nausea. Its when I get hungry that I get sick. Just went out for a sunday roast which was gorgeous. Both my sisters are pregnant too so I get to be the latest one lol. Would it be a good thing if she was baby love?


----------



## baby.love

:hi: littlekitten .. i am feeling better now , but assuming it will be back in the morning..As for my sister, well she is 21 and a young 21 as she thinks its all a bit of a laugh i think. I tried to explain things to her and she just shuts off and ignores me! she will learn the hard way i guess...just like i did at 18.
Feeling lovely and fresh at the moment as just had a huge bubble bath :cloud9: 

The roast sounds good hun, just wish i could get excited by food, all it does now is make me feel rough even when i am hungry :sick:


----------



## littlekitten8

Babylove my sister was 16 when she got pregnant the first time and she was the same. Now shes pregnant with her 2nd at 19! Shes a brill mum but I don't think she really took it seriously to start with. I'm only 24 but I suppose I've always been mature for my age when I want to be lol. I can't win at the min cos if I don't eat I feel sick but now I've eaten a big lunch I feel sleepy and sick lol.


----------



## shmoo75

I have not long finished some :iron:, had lunch then, emptied the pantry shelves as, we are having a new alarm fitted tomorrow and, that is where the control box thingy is! I am knackered!!!! DH is still out paintballing so, I think I will finish my cuppa tea and, have a little :sleep: in my nice warm front room.


----------



## baby.love

Littlekitten its not so much when a baby comes along as i think she will be fab, its the pregnancy side of things if she is, she isnt taking folic acid even though she says they are TTC, she is still partying and drinking alot and just being unhealthy.. Even though she is a week late she doesnt seem to realise that there may be a tiny person growing inside of her and is just carrying on refusing to do a test, it just makes me so sad and angry as there are people out there TTC/LTTC who deserve it so much more! Sorry rant over..I am so hormonal today and she hasnt helped lol!

Shmoo a nap sounds wonderfull, i hope you enjoy it :hugs: my son wont let me nap :( he is being a pain in the butt today as he has been ill since friday and a proper grizzle machine.


----------



## littlekitten8

Baby love yeah I can see why that would be irritating. Maybe she just doesnt realise the repercussions of her actions. Thing is if shes anything like my sister you cant tell her cos then she will be more determined to do her own thing! 

My best mate is down today so we can chat about baby stuff which is really nice cos she is one of the few people who actually know.


----------



## baby.love

Aww that will be nice Littlekitten :hugs: as for my sister i am letting her get on with it. i will support her whatever the outcome but i am not stressing myself out over it...

Ok now i need opinions please ladies,..

I know we have ages to sort the names out but i like to be organised and have everything sorted... I have not always been 100% on Analise and think we will be picking another girls name and would love an opinion on the names i like :)

Imogen
Ava
Roxanne
Isabelle

I only really like those, and my fave is Ava but i dont know if its too common..or if that should even matter?! What do you all think, My surname is Love :) Thank you xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

We love Imogen, Isobelle and Evie. But Ava is a lovely name. You shouldnt worry about if the name is common so long as you like it.


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Littlekitten, i am looking it up at the moment and like it spelt Ayva kinda puts a different spin on it :cloud9: i love it but am still convincing OH!


----------



## Anababe

Aww you shouldnt worry how common it is if you like it! I love Imogen, that was on my original list but i ended up deciding on a different name if its a girl.. Roxanne is lovely aswel. Not quite so sure for boys names yet!

It will be Brooke for a girl though :D Middle name yet to be thought of hehe

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Its so hard picking a name that our baby has to live with forever, boys is 100% as we both love the name Toby...But girls is so hard, i want something pretty but something that will grow with her..Still looking at others so who knows it may be something totally different lol

Thanks girls and keep the opinions coming :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww Anababe Brooke is lovely. We like James Arthur for a boy and Evie Elizabeth for a girl.


----------



## baby.love

I agree Anababe Brooke is a lovely name :)


I forgot to put Amelia in my list :dohh: I have liked it for ages too lol.. I just asked my 3 year old son and he said to call it fire engine!:rofl: such a helpfull boy isnt he!


----------



## applegirl

:rofl: I love the name fire engine!! 

Awww you ladies have chosen some beautiful names! My OH and I have been chatting about a few names - but too nervous to think about it much before Friday when we get our next scan!!


----------



## baby.love

well girls Amelia is a hit with OH so seeing as we both like it i think that may be the one! either that or fire engine :lol:
So now just the middle name, but i am thinking of keeping Mai/Mae as the middle name :)


----------



## Anababe

Amelia Mae is lovely! :) I do rather like fire engine though, i wonder if i could add that to my list.. would your son mind?? :rofl:

Middle names are so hard to choose, it seems nothing really goes with Brooke lol I will keep thinking!

My friend/ex/furture parter rofl: complicated situation going on there!! haha) wants baby to be called Logan if its a boy but im sure thats a girls name is it not? i have no idea.. its cute though i guess.. I love Jacob and Joshua aswel, and good old fashioned names like George and Thomas hehe No one else seems to agree with that one :rofl:

xx


----------



## msangie11

My eldest DD Ebony wanted to call her baby sister Hansel if she was a boy or Gretel if she was a girl. LOL
Needless to say we went with mummy's choice which was Safiya (pronounced like the gem). Not sure what girls name I would go with this time around. If we have a boy DH wants him to have the same initials as his dad which is JMS. I really like Jayden but he really likes Jamal, not sure how I'm going to swing him to my way of thinking.


----------



## baby.love

Well girls its all sorted, my OH and i LOVE Amelia Mae as you can see by my signature :wohoo: Even my MIL likes it and she usually hates anything i choose!

Anababe fire engine is all yours hun :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Msangie Jayden is lovely...Infact all your names are :hugs:


----------



## msangie11

baby.love said:


> Msangie Jayden is lovely...Infact all your names are :hugs:

Awww thanks they really do suit my girls. Just need to convince hubby that Jayden is the best choice. I can imagine calling my little Jay Jay now.


----------



## Anababe

baby.love said:


> Well girls its all sorted, my OH and i LOVE Amelia Mae as you can see by my signature :wohoo: Even my MIL likes it and she usually hates anything i choose!
> 
> *Anababe fire engine is all yours hun* :rofl:

:wohoo::wohoo:

:rofl:

Yeah Amelia Mae is lovely! :D xx


----------



## baby.love

Aww Msangie he might come round to it, keep saying it and then it should grow on him!
if bubba is a boy then he will be Toby John so TJ for short :cloud9: so cute i think..Just like Jay Jay x


----------



## littlekitten8

Anababe my cousins little boy is called Logan. Baby love Amelia Mae is gorgeous! I always rather fancied Amelia Rose.


----------



## RaInBoWs

Evening all, hope everyone is OK. 
Had a talk with OH earlier we decided to keep it our little secret until i have had a scan, im so excited dont think i can wait til then i wonder if they can fit me in next week lol

:hug: to all


----------



## baby.love

Rainbows i have told everyone! i would of burst if i didnt lol! Good luck keeping it a secret its so hard not to tell people, i even wanna tell the postman :lol:


----------



## aimee-lou

Rather oddly hubby and I have decided that telling total strangers is ok...the girl in ASDA asked us if we had had a nice Valnetine's day and we looked at each other and giggled....which scared her! :rofl: so we had to tell her. 

Then in the travel agents we went to book a naughty weekend in March (we were going anyway but now it's extra special) we told the travel agent! 

Family it looks like we're going to be telling our parents on Mother's day via a 'Happy Mothers Day Granny' card! Hubby's idea...he's really good at stuff like that so I'm leaving it up to him to do all the telling etc. After all, it's his baby just as much as mine and he's feeling very left out as he's not getting any symptoms...he's welcome to these cramps I can tell you!!!! :rofl:


Baby.love...I've always loves the name Amelia!


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol I am telling my nan after our booking appointment and then we are telling everyone else after our scan.


----------



## baby.love

Aimee-lou love the telling strangers bit thats so sweet, I think i told so early as this is my 3rd bubba! 

My symptoms are all kicking back in today. I am pee'ing for great britain today and feeling sick on and off all day..But now i am starving... My bloating has gone to a whole new level and i look about 4 months pregnant, but i havent managed to go for a no2 for a few days so think that may be the problem sorry for TMI! :blush: any tips would be appreciated lol.. God how pregnancy rips you of your dignity :rofl: But what a worthy cause :D


----------



## RaInBoWs

Its going to be hard not telling my mum and dad because we are really close and it will be their first grandchild so i just want to share it with them.

Hopefully we wont have to wait too long for a scan might go private if it means seeing bubs quicker just so i can tell people


----------



## littlekitten8

Baby love I hadnt managed to do a number 2 for about 3 days and I had a curry last night which worked wonders lol. Have managed to go a couple times today and feeling so much better!


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Littlekitten, i think i may have a chilli or a curry tomorrow and the keep my fingers crossed that it works...Its been hell not being able to go as i am usually a regular kinda girl :lol:


----------



## baby.love

On a nicer note Dancing on ice is on soon :wohoo: I love that show.. Gonna eat my tea and settle down with a cuppa and my 2 dogs to chill out :) my son is on half term this week so will have a good week full of lots of cuddles :) What have you all got planned tonight?


----------



## littlekitten8

Not got alot planned tonight. My friend is heading back now cos she has to get from Oxford to Stafford. So will probably just curl up on the sofa with a dvd. And maybe some milk to try to sort out this reflux!


----------



## shmoo75

Well me & DH have decided not to think about names until I have had my 12wk scan and we know that all is ok. All your names sound lovely especially Fire Engine:rofl::rofl: My DH had a little chuckle over that one:rofl::rofl:

I have a bigger problem though..........my reflux is returning as I need something to eat but, I don't know what the bloomin' hell I fancy :hissy::hissy: Will have to think of something as, i don't want another night like last night!


----------



## mer01

i love all the names ladies :happydance:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## msangie11

I've had my afternoon nap and now I'm ready for Dancing on Ice too. 

Has anyone else's appetite reduced. I cooked a lovely sunday dinner and piled my plate high because I was starving but couldn't finish it which is really not like me at all!!!


----------



## eswift

I've been popping Rennies as if they're the new cure for heartburn, and eating digestives to cure the sweepy sickness thing. And eating.. Well the start of the week I snacked, couldn't eat a full meal when I tried and now I can eat mine, OH and the dogs if he'd let me:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I had a fantastic night's sleep, slept from 9ish until 6am this morning non of the waking for a pee, not getting settled or that 'ping' I'm awake! :happydance: Woke at 6ish but took me until 8.30ish to wake up properly and have breakie and feel sommat close to normal.. :rofl: Thank goodness I'm on leave this week...

I found that cucumber has a lovely sweet taste, tomatoes are sweet too and coffee taste Urgh! Why is it I have to put it in my mouth each time to go 'Urgh!' before I remember?? Orange Juice is good too.. Guess I'm on a healthy eating plan... Anyone else found anything like that? And talk about forgetting things I'm hopeless at the moment, totally forgot to take a whole bag of shopping out of the car, was convinced I put the stuff away?? What that all about???

Oh, and my belly is suddenly solid and hmmm larger than normal... :blush: Had to change into PJ's by 4.30 couldn't do with the tightness of my jeans, which are too big anyway...:blush: OH just laughed...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Msangie - I've found that I can't eat such big meals but I'm eating lots of meals a day cos within about an hour of eating I'm hungry again!


----------



## Anababe

littlekitten8 said:


> *Anababe my cousins little boy is called Logan*. Baby love Amelia Mae is gorgeous! I always rather fancied Amelia Rose.

Aww really, i dunno why i thought it was a girls name :dohh: Its quite growing on me actually.. that might end up being the one :)

Im terrible with eating lately, so hungry all the time!! 

eswift - I love cucumbers at the moment!! i had a sandwich today and i picked all the cucumbers off first and ate them before the rest of it hehe

xx


----------



## eswift

I so had to buy it today lol


----------



## jo_79

Hi girls, i Been finding i cant eat much at all, really struggling to eat infact, not through sickness i just dont feel like food, thats so unlike me.

We have got carys for a girl - no middle name yet and samuel rhys for a boy, oh is welsh so we had to get some element of welsh in the names lol

Im sat watching dancing on ice - love it!!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh I'm disgusted with myself. I've eaten so much today! Started off the day really well with just yogurt and then I've had roast at 1pm. A chicken and mushroom pie at about 4.30pm. And now iI've just demolished a chicken burger and chips!!!!


----------



## jayne191284

Ive just had a lovely warm shower and now feel all fresh and clean. 

Looking forward to my MW app. on Wednesday.

Wish it wasnt monday tomorrow though. My weekend has just GONE!!

xx


----------



## jayne191284

Im not really eating alot either. I was on weight watchers when we conceived and i was always hungry. Now im never hungry and just dont fancy anything

xx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Hey all, I'm Becca, I'm 20 and expecting my first baby in October.. I have my 2nd scan on Tuesday and I will find out my exact due date then... I'm very excited.

Unfortunately my bloke walked out on me last week so looks like I will be doing this on my own, I'm very scared so your support would be great. I haven't a clue what to expect atm :( xx


----------



## applegirl

hi Becca. Excited for you and you bean and your scan hon. Congratulations :hugs: 

Sorry to hear that your bloke is not around :( really glad you are on here though!! :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

hi becca welcome. sorry to hear about your bloke. this is my first baby too and all the girls on here are lovely.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

It's nice to hear how excited everyone is :) I've been feeling so scared and my midwife was sooo horrible to me that I've been feeling really down atm.

It's lovelly to finally be able to talk to people who are going thro the same. I feel like this is going to be the longest pregnancy ever... I'm soo excited and impatient haha!! x


----------



## littlekitten8

God me too becca lol. I cant wait for my scan and to see the midwife! Everything here is so much later than everyone else which sucks. My names Gemma btw xx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

My midwife was having a go at me sayin im single, have no job and no bloke to support me and I'm going to bring an unloved baby into the world.. I walked out in tears :( 

My baby will be very much loved !!

Just wish my bloke was still here to experience it all with me but I still have hope that one day he will come to his senses... I'm feeling very emotional atm which is horrible.. I even cry at Jeremy Kyle :|

How old are you Gemma?? x


----------



## littlekitten8

OMG thats terrible!!! You should report her. Thats so not within our professional guidelines. Im a nurse and they have to follow the same code of conduct. She sounds evil. I'm 24.


----------



## krockwell

oh god ladies. :hugs: :hugs: You're making me sad... 
I can't believe that your Midwife would be so horrible and cruel to say something like that to you! 

Not professional, OR Fair!! So horrible. 

I've got to wait till I'm almost 12 weeks to see anyone.ugh lol


----------



## baby.love

Hi Becca hun :hugs: welcome to Team Bumpkins... I am sorry you have had a bad start to your pregnancy :hugs: 

We are all here if you wanna have a rant or ask questions... This is my 3rd bubba and i still ask questions :blush: you would of thought i'd know what i am doing by now huh!
Your midwife needs reporting hun, you CAN request to have a different midwife at anytime so dont feel you have to see her again..


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Well I've told my doctor that I dont want her again.. he said he'll change my midwife for me. I have a lot of pregnant friends atm but all due in August.. so it'l be nice to chat to people who are due around the same time as me :)

So was your pregnancy planned??

Mine sorta was but I fell pregnant straight away which I didnt expect and I think it freaked my bloke out.. I currently work part time as a nanny which is great coz it's preparing me for the real deal atm haha!! x


----------



## baby.love

Good evening Krockwell hun how are you today?


----------



## baby.love

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Well I've told my doctor that I dont want her again.. he said he'll change my midwife for me. I have a lot of pregnant friends atm but all due in August.. so it'l be nice to chat to people who are due around the same time as me :)
> 
> *So was your pregnancy planned??*
> 
> Mine sorta was but I fell pregnant straight away which I didnt expect and I think it freaked my bloke out.. I currently work part time as a nanny which is great coz it's preparing me for the real deal atm haha!! x

This baby was very much planned and it has taken us 11 long hard months to get pregnant, We didnt think it would happen for us again as my OH had cancer 4 years ago and only has 1 testicle... Its made things harder but so so worth it.

By the way i ramble all the time, so apologies in advance :rofl:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Thanks girls :)

Krockwell... I only saw my midwife early coz I was meant to be 11weeks pregnant but experienced some bleedin at 5weeks.. I didnt think nothing off it and when i got stomach cramps I went for a scan and they said i was under 5weeks... so I had a misscarriage and didn't realise and fell pregnant straight after :| Madness or what.. But my next scan on tues will tell me my due date!!

I think thats why my bloke freaked coz we sorta got pregnant twice.. I really really really hope he comes back.. I don't want a baby without him :'(


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeah we were trying this time for 7 months. My grandad died 3 weeks ago and we conceived that night. So this is an extra special pregnancy. I work in Neonatal Intensive Care so I work with the tiny premature babies which is wicked practice.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Ooooh thats lovelly... bet your grandad will be looking down on you both with a huge smile :)

My nephew was born 3 months early what you people do is amazing.. how he survived is beyond me.. the nurses were great and sooo reasuring :) x


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeah thats what we think. I've had 3 miscarriages and this pregnancy feels so different. Hoping that he will watch over Titch so he/she is delivered to us safely. becca its a shame u live so far away. wuda been nice to have someone close to my own age near so we can compare bumps and niggles etc.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Where do you live? Yea its a shame... I dont have anyone round here that I can compare with :( I've had 3 misscarriages too and this one feels great.. something really good about it! 

I just can't wait until 12weeks so that its a real formed baby on the scan then everything will be sooo much better, right now it's just my bubble :) x


----------



## littlekitten8

I live in Oxford. Dont know anyone around here who is a similar gestation to me. My friend is 14 weeks pregnant but she lives almost an hour away so dont get to see her much.


----------



## baby.love

Oh girls here comes that lovely sicky feeling again!

Littlekitten my little sister tested and it was negative, but she is testing again tomoz morning, if she is pregnant there will be 3 days between our due dates :shock: But she had a mc back in december so we are thinking maybe her cycles are out of whack! Sorry about your grandad hun, but what an amazing guardian angel to have...I've got my dad as mine :hugs:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

My friends are all 20weeks... so its anoying! I should find out what I'm having around the time of my 21st birthday In june... which is going to be amazing!!

My best friend is buying me a 4d scan pack for my 21st so thats going to be amazing!! 

We'll have to update our photos as and when we get our scans a bumps :) would love to see how everyone is getting along... x


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww baby love thats lovely. I think her cycles probably are out of whack cos mine were like that after my mc's. Im hating my sisters being pregnant atm cos I didnt get as much of a response out of my parents as I was hoping for! Hoping once their babies are born I might get a little more attention lol.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

OMG I'd hate for my sisters to be pregnant!! My sister out of spite is trying for another baby now.. she's determined that her baby has to be the baby of the family and now hes not going to be she has to out do me!  

But at the end of the day.. a pregnancy is what you make of it and my baby will always be the best in my eyes  x


----------



## baby.love

Littlekitten my mum was underwhelmed this time as this is her 8th grandchild! But once its born i know she will be all excited :) 
Thanks for the info about cycles etc, i will let my sister know its more than likely that..as tbh if she was preg surely it would show up day or night now as she would be 5 weeks?!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

My pregnancy showed up at 3weeks and that was straight after a m/c x


----------



## littlekitten8

Baby love - i would think it would show up by now if she was pregnant.

Becca - my older sis is preggers with her 3rd and my younger sis is a year younger than you and preggers with her 2nd. So mine will be my parents 6th grandchild. And Lauries parents 4th grandchild.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Wow.. thats nuts!! This is my mums 2nd.. my sister is 25 and has a 4year old and thats it... altho my other sister is 24 and engaged to a bloke who has a 6year old... so I guess he kinda counts aswel now..

But this is my first and my mum was very upset as first but is now accepting it.. shes happy and says i'd make a great mum.. but only time will tell what she really thinks lol.

I no longer talk to my 25year old sister... she told me to get an abortion and gave me some huge lecture about being too young altho she was my age when she was pregnant with her son... shes just jealous and its anoying..

This baby will be Michaels mum's 7th grandchild!! But his family have quite bluntly told me they want nothing to do with me or the baby :(


----------



## baby.love

omg Becca that happened with me and my daughters dads family! they said have an abortion! *******S thats all i can say...She is now a beautifull little girl who will be 10 on the 13th of march and i couldnt be prouder. The funny thing is his family now regret everything they said and adore her.


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww becca that sucks. I'm so glad my parents are supportive. As is my younger sister. My older sister is being an absolute bitch atm and stopping my parents seeing her sons cos they wouldnt lend her money! So she doesnt even know I'm pregnant. Fine by me.


----------



## littlekitten8

OMG some people seriously need teaching lessons about life. A baby is a precious gift not something to be thrown away! 

Sorry girlies rant over lol


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Wow.. traumas!! Michael will make a great dad if he puts his mind to it and I really hope he will as I wasnt too kean on having kids until I met him.. he made me realise how amazing having a family is.. His family have upset me but i'm hopin they will come round and if they dont then I guess it's there loss.

I don't quite know how i'm going to afford a baby tho :|

Are you both going to find out what your having?? x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I totally agree tho.. babies are miracles.. there are soo many people who cant have children and it's wrong to kill an inocent baby just cos your circumstances have changed! x


----------



## baby.love

I agree girls totally :hugs:

Becca i will be finding out this time as with my daughter and son i kept it a suprise, so this time i wanna know :) I think i am having another girl though, but knowing me i am wrong :lol:


----------



## littlekitten8

Becca nobody can ever afford to have a baby lol. My baby sis has given Mia a wicked childhood so far and she only works 16 hours a week so lives off benefits. Me and Laurie dont have alot of money either after we pay our bills but life is what you make it. Me and my brothers and sisters didnt have alot of material things when we were growing up but we are all alot happier than some of the kids I know who were spoilt rotten. All a child really needs is love and a roof over their head.


----------



## littlekitten8

I so want to find out but Laurie wants to keep it a suprise so looks like I will have to wait lol. I am pretty sure we are having a girl though.


----------



## baby.love

Right my lovely ladies and bubbas i am off to bed as i am shattered :sleep: Chat to you all tomorrow :wave:


----------



## littlekitten8

Nighty night baby love. Sleep well.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I only went for a wee and I missed soo much lol... Night Baby love!

I dont have a clue what i'm having or have an incline really.. but everytime I look in the baby books I instantly look at the girls bit :| whether thats a sign I dont know... Gemma have you picked your names? xx


----------



## littlekitten8

We like James Arthur (James was my grandads name) for a boy. And Evie Elizabeth for a girl. But not sure how my nan is gonna cope with us calling him James so our alterative is Joshua James. And my baby sis who is due in April is calling the baby Evie if its another girl so if she uses Evie we live Imogen or Isobelle.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Wow they are such lovelly name... James is gorgeous, i'm sure your nan will be proud for you to use that name :)

I want Mali (marley) for a girl and Max Paul for a boy..the middle name for the girl is Psephanie which I dont have a clue how to spell lol... My ex's name is Michael Paul Jarvis and I wanted my kids to have his initials.. as I have a tattoo that says "love" on one wrist and I wanted "MPJ" on the other wrist.. that was it covers my kids  

Plus Paul is my dads name :) 

I've thought far too much into this I think!! My mum doesn't want my baby to have Michael surname tho unless were back together and serious... so my child might have Stillman as a surname which completely ruins my tattoo idea!! grrr x


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol our babys surname will be Barlow. I love Mali. Its unusual. Laurie has a little boy with his previous partner and the little boy has both their surnames so is Barlow-Fisher. So maybe you could do that lol.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Yea I guess so. I do prefer the surname Jarvis but then I dont think Michael should have rights to this child atm as hes completely ignoring my calls and texts :(

I got Mali off I am Legend... It's a great name.. This is going to sound silly but Marley is the name of a jam company and Jarvis is shortened to Jar So as it make Jam Jar .. we decided to have a strawberry theme.. Ive found the cutest vest with a strawberry on and strawberry hats and bibs.. lol.. You can tell this is my first eh!!

I dont have a theme or anything for a boy tho :| But i'm sure Ill think up one!

Having a baby is soooo exciting I can't believe its really happenin sometimes.. I hope on my next scan I'm able to see a heartbeat.. my friend saw hers at 5 weeks.. and I think im about 5-6 weeks.. Whooop!! x


----------



## littlekitten8

I know what you mean. I cant believe it half the time. I cant wait for my first scan. Will make it so much more real to be able to see Titch. The strawberry theme is adorable.


----------



## littlekitten8

Ryt I'm off to bed. Becca PM me if you like and I will send you my phone number if you like x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Have u found a pram you like? I like the icandy which is like the bugaboo but alot cheaper.. well I say alot.. it's still £400 :o but thats with the carrycot bit aswel.. so from birth til 4 really :) x


----------



## Anababe

Wow :shock: you ladies can talk!! My god :rofl:

Hi Becca, Welcome to Team Bumpkins and congratulations hun :hugs:

I got pregnant when i was 21 (planned) and my partner left when i was 7wks pregnant, i guess the reality of it all was too much. We never got back together and my little boy is now 16months old. It has been hard at times but its no where near as bad as you think! You will do fine :hugs:

Im now pregnant with my second and im still single (I concieved both pregnancies through Donor Insemination), i have no doubts about how i will cope, i admit its a little scary to think about me having a newborn and a toddler to look after on my own but being a mum is so amazing and i know i will manage just fine. Having a family young is what ive always wanted :)

Dont worry babe, enjoy the pregnancy and look forward to having and looking after your little bubba, it really is the best thing you could ever do with your life! 

:hug::hug:

Its lovely here, you will get loads of advice and help and if you need to rant we're always here to listen!

:friends:

Simone xxx


----------



## Anababe

Ive been having some cramps tonight and lower backache! and im soo tired.

Im going to go to bed now, Caeden is up again now, he's still not well bless him. Gonna let him in with me tonight, he sleeps better in mummys bed when hes a poorly man hehe

Hope your all ok! :hug:

night night xxx


----------



## baby.love

Morning Ladies :wave:


----------



## Mumto1

baby.love said:


> Aww that will be nice Littlekitten :hugs: as for my sister i am letting her get on with it. i will support her whatever the outcome but i am not stressing myself out over it...
> 
> Ok now i need opinions please ladies,..
> 
> I know we have ages to sort the names out but i like to be organised and have everything sorted... I have not always been 100% on Analise and think we will be picking another girls name and would love an opinion on the names i like :)
> 
> Imogen
> Ava
> Roxanne
> Isabelle
> 
> I only really like those, and my fave is Ava but i dont know if its too common..or if that should even matter?! What do you all think, My surname is Love :) Thank you xxxx


I like all those names, except maybe Roxanne?? But Ava is really pretty. Imogen would be my next choice...Its hard hey. :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks hun, we liked Ava but Amelia is the name we have chosen as we both love it. 

How are you today hun? x


----------



## aimee-lou

baby.love said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:

Morning! Glad someone else is up at this time. I've been sat on my own in the office for nearly 2 hours!!


----------



## baby.love

Oh god you poor thing Aimee! I am usually up around 6-7 but takes me ages to wake up now that i am limited to one normal coffee a day :( Decaff just isnt the same.
How you feeling today?


----------



## aimee-lou

Not good...have a thread about it. 

Still over the moon and can't quite believe it. But the pain is certainly helping it to sink in! :rofl:

I have a week of earlies and a week of lates as I mirror hubbies shifts so we can sharea car. My car died in December so have been doing this about 6 weeks now and it's working ok. He's getting a motorbike in a month so that's when it finishes...although his car is a sporty number that I know from about 6 months I'll be too big to drive, so it's back to car sharing then! :rofl:

Thankfully I never liked coffee....although cutting back to my 1 mug of tea a day is going to hurt! lol


----------



## baby.love

Oh well all worth it for our babies :D The one thing i am finding easier than expected is giving up smoking! I am day 4/5 now and going great guns...

So whats everyone got planned today? It half term so lots of running about picking up toys for me... plus a trip to the park if i dont feel to sick today


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> Honeysunshine - I am hoping I am 5wks+2 as, when I have a weeks AL starting 02/03 I will be into my 7th wk which, is when I m/c last time. Get that nasty week out the way whilst not at work and, I will be fine. How are you, beany and your broken arm today?

[email protected]@bs are majorly sore, and Im so tired, but feel nausious around 4am every morning - oh and need loo in the night now, which is new! 

anyway, check this out for a bit of fun 

https://pregnancyandbaby.com/pregnancy/baby/Madame-Zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience-1.php

she predicted I have a boy with auburn hair and hazel eyes :rofl: DH may have something to say as we are both blonde with blue eyes!! 
it'll be in the middle of the night and a 30 hr labour!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Haha my results are so funny!


*Madame Zaritska, using her mystical powers, has the following prediction:

The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the evening. After a labor lasting approximately 20 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 13 pounds, 14 ounces, and will be 16-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and a lot of blonde hair. *


:shock:


----------



## HoneySunshine

wow, you baby is massive! :rofl: ouch!

mine was only 6lbs x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Well we've settled on Jack William for a boy, but either Evie Rose or Grace Summer for a girl (but seen as autumn baby, probably Evie Rose)


----------



## baby.love

Honeysunshine it wouldnt suprise me though as my 1st was 9lb 6oz! but i am having a c-section so defo no 20 hour labour..lol

And they are lovely names hun x


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. How is everyone today? My prediction is hilarious.

Madame Zaritska, using her mystical powers, has the following prediction:

The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 24 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 9 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 16 inches long. This child will have medium brown eyes and a lot of blonde hair. 


There is no way I'm delivering a 9lb10oz baby with the size of my womb lol.


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: well we shall see!


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeesh I hope its not that big! I know I've got a big pelvis but ouch!!!


----------



## baby.love

littlekitten8 said:


> Morning girls. How is everyone today? My prediction is hilarious.
> 
> Madame Zaritska, using her mystical powers, has the following prediction:
> 
> The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 24 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 9 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 16 inches long. This child will have medium brown eyes and a lot of blonde hair.
> 
> 
> There is no way I'm delivering a 9lb10oz baby with the size of my womb lol.

:rofl: Bless ya, only time will tell though hun! Mine is deffo a c-section so size dont matter in this one case :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Baby love why you got to have a c section? just being nosy now lol


----------



## baby.love

Littlekitten i have had 2 c-sections so they wont let me go natural :( My DD nearly died when i was in labour with her and so i had an emergency section...Then with my son i was so scared it would happen again so i opted for one! wish i hadnt now but he is here and safe so i done the right thing :)

I'm well chuffed girls my book arrived today "the pregnancy bible" i cant wait to have a good read :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

Morning Girls, 
Just got my blood results and HCG level was 209 so that's confirmed i'm defo pregnant. Just need to find out if they're retesting to check progress. Fingers crossed x


----------



## JenWolMoo

Hi Babylove, I'm due October 3rd... please can you add me :hugs:

x


----------



## baby.love

All added :)


----------



## first.baby

hi all and congrats on all your :bfp: I got my :bfp: a week ago :cloud9:. Have been nosing on the site but have only now got round to registering and commenting. I have been to the doctors and had pregnancy confirmed - I am due around 17th October - so can I crash your Team Bumpkins?

Haven't had bad symptoms so far - a wee bit queasy and tired. [email protected]@bs are heavy and a little sore but OK so far. This is my first so unsure what to expect! All advice greatly appreciated! Driving DH mad with my apprehension although I feel I am justified - a friend had a molar pregnancy resulting in chemo treatment then another friend had a m/c and a relative has recently had a miscarriage too. On this account we have decided to keep 'bump' a secret till our 12 week scan, the only people that know are DH's brother and SIL. Sorry I am rambling now! Just thought I'd pop on and say 'hi'.


----------



## baby.love

Hi first.baby you are more than welcome :)

I'll add you to the list now x


----------



## Anababe

Morning :wave:

Just a quick one this morning, hope everyone is ok, im off to the aquarium and museum today with Caeden :D Been to the docs this morning and he has got a viral skin infection, so i have to have some bloods done tomorrow as it can cause problems in pregnancy if i havent had my rubella injection or something. Im not sure to be honest, i just know i have to be stabbed and have blood stolen from me tomorrow! :sad1: :rofl: I hate needles :roll:

Hope you all have a lovely day today! :hug:

Chat later xxx


----------



## first.baby

Thanks baby.love - it's good to have somewhere to come and chat esp when no-one knows yet. I am supposed to be being domesticated today - cleaning, washing and cooking but yet again the net takes over! Although I do have more energy today than I've had over the last few days so should really make the most of it! x


----------



## eswift

The day you deliver, outside will be stormy. Your baby will arrive in the early evening. After a labor lasting approximately 14 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 15 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have dark gray eyes and some black hair.

My last labour was 36mins, and my son was 7lb 11oz and still have quite blonde hair and very bllue eyes. LMAO:rofl::rofl::rofl: What a load of moo poo!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I just had to look..

Worth a laugh if now't else..:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## applegirl

Loving Madame Zaritska....
The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 14 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 11 pounds, 8 ounces, and will be 21 inches long. This child will have light green eyes and a lot of blonde hair.

we are all predicted to have massive babies haha. anything over 10 lbs is pretty rare, and almost all of us are!! lol. 

OK - have a question for you ladies. How many of you are experiencing nausea? I have had a little on and off - but not too much. I am constipated, have big sore bbs and am waking up in the night to wee. AND super tired. Have never slept so much since I was a baby myself! But the nausea- not so much. Of course- would love to have it! (she says foolishly) would just make me feel more confident!!


----------



## eswift

applegirl said:


> OK - have a question for you ladies. How many of you are experiencing nausea? I have had a little on and off - but not too much. I am constipated, have big sore bbs and am waking up in the night to wee. AND super tired. Have never slept so much since I was a baby myself! But the nausea- not so much. Of course- would love to have it! (she says foolishly) would just make me feel more confident!!


If it helps I've got the sweeping sickness thing going on, peeing for all I'm worth and still have a rather large tummy and very heavy bbs.:blush:

I seem to be coping with the sweeping sickness thing by munching on a couple of biscuits. :munch: Avoiding my normal gallons of coffee, I'm reduced to 4 mugs so far, gotta ween slowly or I'll end up with suck a pounding head.:headspin: Replacing the other what would have been coffee's with pure orange juice. Which has hellp ease the constipation. Duel purpose, I like it!:happydance:

I need to get some idea's of what to wear (even my large trousers) are too tight.. But dont want to start on the maternity clothes yet.. Any ideas??

Anyone else having same probs? Wore OH trousers for work by mistake, they were far too big; hurt my legs with chaffing:cry:


----------



## baby.love

Good afternoon ladies :)

Applegirl i have a bit of nausea but it comes in waves, not actually been sick though...Yesterday i went back to bed as it was so bad..But today its managable! Out of my 3 pregnancies this is the 1st one i have had this with..
My belly is definatly a baby bump already :shock: and my boobs are like bowling balls , so looks like i am gonna be massive like i was with my 1st!


----------



## littlekitten8

eswift - i have bought some cheap jogging bottoms cos i have grown out of my trousers already. they are really comfy if i wear them low down. i will put a pic of bump up if you guys wanna see how scarily big i am already!


----------



## aimee-lou

I thought my 'bloat' was an oddity...already considering mothballing my best jeans as they were cutting into me yesterday!


----------



## littlekitten8

Look at how scary this is. Hopefully will make you all feel better bout not getting into your jeans lol.
 



Attached Files:







5w side.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Nanaki

Good afternoon ladies... I havent been sick yet! Only hurt in my tummy, which is surprised, i was sorta of expecting some sickness to start but nothing. And I already ate han sandwiches, Banana and Orange. Just had come out of beautiful hot bath! :)


----------



## aimee-lou

OOOh I should start taking pictures really.....hubby said I've 'got bigger already' which surely cannot be possible!!!!! :dohh: I think I'm just gassy personally! :rofl:


----------



## mer01

afternoon bumpkins!!!
yup i got the sickness too, was on the bus this morning and now i feel sea sick :rofl::rofl:
also my bloaty belly has made oh think we are having twins :shock:
well my constipation has gone now its the other way around :rofl::rofl:
feeling generally sick and fed up :cry:

hope you are all ok?
going to busy myself with some cleaning now :dishes::laundry::iron:

:hug:

mer 
xxx


----------



## applegirl

wow!! littlekitten - that is some bump!! :yipee:


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

Hi Ladies! Can I join? 

I am due Oct. 7th.

I was reading about all the different MS experiences. I didn't get MS with my first baby, but this one I feel quite nauseous often, but haven't actually been sick yet.

On the other hand my bewbs are SUPER tender and soar. I also have that "starving" feeling CONSTANTLY. I can't seem to eat enough. I don't seem as bloated anymore though, so thats good.


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol thanks applegirl It's mental isnt it!

Mommyw/Baby2 - Im constantly starving too! Driving OH to distraction with the hunger lol.


----------



## mer01

ladies just been to loo and im bleeding bright red blood, so im waiting for dh to get home then its of to a&e for me :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: mer, i'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

oh mer!! hope all is ok. remember that lots of women bleed and everything is fine. Big big :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

will be thinking of you mer. sending lots of extra sticky baby dust.


----------



## msangie11

Hi mer01 I hope everything is ok. Are you in any pain? Put your feet up and rest until DH gets home.xxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi Ladies
Can I join you all on Team Bumpkins?
No. 3 is due on 11th October, been following you all for the past week but feeling quite nervous about this pregnancy for some reason so have put off joining you all until now!
Wishing us all lots of luck x


----------



## firstprincess

Oh Mer, I hope all goes ok for you, keep in touch.
I hope everyone else is ok today, pls take a look at my other thread clear blue test confusing me! I'm ok, a bit crampy, bloated etc but no MS yet.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Jlosomerset, i have added you to the list :)


----------



## jlosomerset

Thanks baby.love. Ur on no.3 too, r u feeling any different this time around? I'm mega paranoid, keep dashing to the loo, but just c.m (sorry)! Feel like I'm wishing the nxt 6 weeks away to get to the magical 12 week mark!!


----------



## littlekitten8

How are everyone telling people about bubbs?


----------



## first alien

hi, i'm due 5th of october


----------



## aflight84

lil kitten - i told my close family and best mates and one girl at work so she can help out with heavy lifting i'm trying to keep it secret but struggling!


----------



## Anababe

Hi

Mer - Oh hun im so sorry, i hope everything is ok. will be thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Littlekitten - I have already told everyone lol im no good at secrets, i told my dad by running over to his house (across the road lol) jumping on his bed and shoving a digi in his face crying and shouting im pregnant! :rofl::rofl:
Told my mum over a txt message as she was in Dominican Republic when i got my postive, my close friends i told over the phone and eveyone else know from my facebook status announcing im pregnant haha Soo nothing special really and i dont believe in the whole waiting til 12 weeks, i would find it absolutely impossible! lol

Still no sickness or anything, my stomach is stil bloated making me look like i have a little bump, its quite cute hehe ill post a pic in the bumps bit later, im not overly tired anymore really and the twinges i get come and go but nothing too bad. Infact i dont 'feel' pregnant at all!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Blurgh girls i am beyond tired and feel so sicky all the time, I know its all good as means bubba should be ok... But seriously i can only be excited about feeling sick for so long :lol: 

First Alien i have added you to the list :) Welcome to Bumpkins x

Littlekitten, the day i found out so did the world :rofl: so rubbish at keeping secrets aint i !


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol I'm just being very wary about telling people cos of the previous miscarriages. Want to tell my nan face to face cos im not sure how she will react. Was thinking might post a scan pic on facebook lol to tell my friends! I already told my parents over the phone and my sister. And mum told my brothers.


----------



## jlosomerset

Only told my best friend at mo and she is due day after me! Have been going to Rosemary Conley thou and wud like to keep going for the exercise obviously not goin to lose any weight so wont b able to keep it secret there for long, the scales will give somethin away!!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I've told the world.. literally. It was my status on fb the second I found out haha... my bloke told my mum :| But everyone is happy for me.. Just fingers crossed nothing goes wrong..

Gemma your bump is huge already... I don't have one :( x


----------



## eswift

I've told my Dad, my OH and 2 friends and that's all as I don't want to have to tell everyone if I have mmc again. 

Mer - I hope all turns out well.. Fingers crossed..:hugs:

Littlekitten8 - What a fantastic bump, Wish I had a figure like your's before hand! LMAO I've no chance...:rofl::rofl:

Been and seen DR been told I can have a scan at 9 weeks which isn't as early as I'd like but it's better than waiting until 12 weeks again. Could pay to go private I guess, but how much would I benefit?

Now I've just got to get to see the midwife asap, so I can definately get my early scan. Anyone else pestering?


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I've had a scan at about 4 weeks and got my second scan 2moro and i should be 5-6 weeks.. I had stomach cramps which turned out to be a cyst so I get regular scans.. which in a way makes me lucky I guess :) x


----------



## eswift

BubbleOnBoard - Gosh, guess you'll get to see the progress all the way through. Hope all goes well...:hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm hoping the consultant will want to see me before 8 weeks and will scan me then. Fingers crossed. Eswift thanks for the compliment. My sister has an amazing fiigure. She is 32 weeks and from behind you cant even tell she is pregnant!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I so can't wait to get a bump.. think thats almost as exciting as having a baby atm lol!

I'm so excited to find out my due date 2moro, it's horrible now knowing! I've also got a job interview 2moro so fingers crossed I get the job, I could do with the extra money atm!! xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Becca wish I had a scan tomorrow! I so want to see our baby's heartbeat....and see if its just one or more!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Yea I am very excited :) I shall keep you updated on how it goes :) x


----------



## littlekitten8

God is anyone else having issues with temperature regulation?! I'm so bloody hot all the time. Its doing my head in. Im normally the one shivering lol. My mum is finally getting excited and has started knitting booties now.


----------



## aimee-lou

littlekitten I'm exact opposite. Been shivering all day despite multiple layers!! Going to have to break out the thermals again after I only put them away at the weekend!! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Hiya girls,
I dunno wether I should be joining the october mummys club as Ive been on 3 sites trying to get an EDD and all of them tell me different dates..it's either 30th Oct,or 2nd Nov!! Boooohooo don't think theres a november club yet is there?! :cry: I don't know where I belong!
Oh and AimeeLou-was it you that said u had 'i just don't know what to do with myself' song going over in ur head when you got your :bfp:?? Ive heard it in me head all flippin day :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Helz81 i'll pop you on the list for now and then when you know for sure let me know :) Cant have you clubless hun :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

:wave:

Littlekitten - I totally understand, im sat here feeling like im about to melt! All my heating has been turned off and i have as little amount of layers on as possible! lol

Mer - How you feeling now, did you go A&E hun? :hugs:

My little bump is coming along lovely its cute, although i know its nothing to do with baby yet all bloat but i still like to pretend!

Heres my pics too.. first one pre pregnancy and other ones now :D

Hope your all ok this evening.
 



Attached Files:







2nd Aug 08 - 118lb.jpg
File size: 85.9 KB
Views: 7









P13-02-09_22.22.jpg
File size: 90.3 KB
Views: 8









P14-02-09_22.05.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kitten x

baby.love said:


> Updated hun x

hiya xx 
im new and im due 25th oct that could changed when i see midwife but thats not for 6weeks :cry: xx


----------



## baby.love

All updated :) Time for me to goto bed so chat to you all tomorrow..

Mer01 have been thinking of you hun and hope and pray you are ok :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Night all. Im off to bed. Welcome to all the new girls. Mer hoping and praying you and baby are ok x


----------



## kitten x

baby.love said:


> All updated :) Time for me to goto bed so chat to you all tomorrow..
> 
> Mer01 have been thinking of you hun and hope and pray you are ok :hugs:

yay thanks alot xx hope i get one of the stickers xxx

thanks again :hug: xx


----------



## mer01

Evening ladies, just thought i would update you. I'm back from a&e, the bleeding stopped about 1/2 hour after i last posted on here. Doctors said theres not a lot they can do as its still early but to see the epau when they make me an appointment. Doc said as it wasnt a lot of blood i'm problably going to be ok, but am on bed rest for a while. My blood pressure was a bit low, but its usually low anyway. And to top it off i threw up when i got home so im hoping that was lump telling me hes ok. No more bleeding as yet so fingers crossed. I over did it a bit today with decorating my mil's house so feel a bit guilty. But i feel fine and everything in my body tells me i'm still pregnant.
Thankyou for all your prayers and concern, looks like i get to spend a lot more time on my laptop for next few days in bed :happydance:

I will catch up with you all in the morning as im shattered 
:hug:

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Glad everything seems ok hun! You take care and make sure you get plenty rest :hugs::hugs:

Im off to bed now.

Night night xxx


----------



## Mumto1

baby.love said:


> Oh girls here comes that lovely sicky feeling again!
> 
> Littlekitten my little sister tested and it was negative, but she is testing again tomoz morning, if she is pregnant there will be 3 days between our due dates :shock: But she had a mc back in december so we are thinking maybe her cycles are out of whack! Sorry about your grandad hun, but what an amazing guardian angel to have...I've got my dad as mine :hugs:

Hey babylove, I had m/c in early Dec too, and I got :bfn: after :bfn: until 11 days after my AF was due! So anythin could happen!!


----------



## Mumto1

baby.love said:


> Thanks hun, we liked Ava but Amelia is the name we have chosen as we both love it.
> 
> How are you today hun? x

Amelia is really pretty! Love it.

Sorry, didnt get back to you....dunno what I was doing! Im ok...home from work today with awful :sick: but not sure if it v & d bug...cause 2 people from my office off as well. A warm bath and a sleep will do me good! Mum has my DD so I have the house to myself! :thumpup:


----------



## Mumto1

mer01 said:


> ladies just been to loo and im bleeding bright red blood, so im waiting for dh to get home then its of to a&e for me :cry::cry::cry:

Oh crap! Not good...I thinking of u....hope all is ok [-o&lt;


----------



## Mumto1

Anababe said:


> :wave:
> 
> Littlekitten - I totally understand, im sat here feeling like im about to melt! All my heating has been turned off and i have as little amount of layers on as possible! lol
> 
> Mer - How you feeling now, did you go A&E hun? :hugs:
> 
> My little bump is coming along lovely its cute, although i know its nothing to do with baby yet all bloat but i still like to pretend!
> 
> Heres my pics too.. first one pre pregnancy and other ones now :D
> 
> Hope your all ok this evening.


Holy crap!! You do have a belly! Little Jellytot is gonna show itself to the world ASAP! How nice! I dont look anything like that for my 2nd!! But all in time....


----------



## Mumto1

How bored am I?? Im the onyl one on here it seems:rofl: Just catching up on the last few pages of stuff I have missed!!! 

Living on the other side of the world to most of you...its hard to catch you online! 

Well Im home alone from work, feeling a little better, but not great. Might have a warm bath and a nap :sleep:

Talk later.... :hugs:


----------



## NuttyJester

Hi, I'm due 14th Oct... (thanks baby.love)

I'm in the wide awake club at the moment, prob due to eating too many After Eights earlier in a vain attempt to rid myself of the sicky taste in my mouth!

Bbs massive, back aches, and huge tum... but that's all normal...

Symptoms: nausea, constipation, v. painful bbs, emotional, sleeping for England (apart from tonight!) a solid 18 hours in bed a couple of nights ago, and completely off any food that I've eaten in the last 3 weeks! Honestly, as soon as I've had anything to eat, I feel I won't ever be able to eat it again as long as I live! Struggling to come up with new dinner menus, but Weetabix is a must in the mornings with ice cold milk, and I'm sure I'll be able to finish off the After Eights.

Haven't told anyone as yet, apart from the receptionist when I went to register with a new Dr. Didn't see him as he's not in this week so will pop in on Tues next week as he'll apparently want to see me personally to do the booking stuff. Meeting up with my parents this weekend so will tell them, then OH's parents the day after, along with a friend or two and siblings... wish us luck! My parents told me to make sure I walked down the aisle before I had children... they don't understand I'm agnostic!

I've just spent a couple of hours reading through this thread, so had better have another go at getting to sleep now! Been nice getting to know you all so far... 

:hugs:


----------



## trinitydm

Hey ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join team Bumpkins. I got my :bfp: on valentines day and just haven't made the move over from TTC....a little nervous I guess. 
If you don't mind marking me down for due date of Oct 23 (for now as I'm sure once I see a Dr. that will all change) that would be lovely! 
Thanks a bunch! :hugs:


----------



## Mumto1

Well girls, its my turn for blood (only when I wipe) and heading up to A & E :cry::cry::cry: ....so nervous and scared....


----------



## applegirl

Mer and Mumto1 - you are both on my mind. Bleeding is such a scary thing but of course as you know it is very very often nothing. 

Big :hug: to you both - hope you get lots of rest and love and support all around you.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies!

Guess what....my pains have gone and I got through the night without the agony of pain in my tummy.....the knack apparently is because before being PG I used to hold my wee for hours (literally 8-10 hours!!!) but of course now I can't do that but the problem is that I don't know that I actually need a wee until it's too late. 

In an attempt to combat this I now have an alarm that goes off every 2 hours to wake me up to remind me to go to the loo. Went off at 2 and 4 (got up at 5 anyway!) and it worked a treat, and didn't wake hubby up! 

Woohoo! I no longer feel like I'm dying, and the 12 week bloat has gone....my work trousers fit me this morning unlike yesterday! 

Hope everyone is ok. Mer and Mumto1....I hope everything is ok. 

Aimee xx


----------



## shmoo75

Mer - Glad bleeding has stopped and I have my FX that you can get a scan soon as, that is the only thing that will really put your mind at rest:hugs::hugs:

Mumto1 - I have my FX for you to hun. With my 1st preg last year I had bleeding at 7wks+4days and it was a m/c so, I know how you and Mer feel when you saw the blood. Thinking of you both:hugs::hugs:

Well I went to my Dr's yesterday and, I have a antenatal appointment for nxt wed and, I am waiting for an appointment for an early dating scan due to me having a previous m/c and, not knowing exactly how for gone I actually am. The receptionist tried telling me they don't book 1st antenatal appt until you are 9-12wks, I told her Dr says and explained, she booked the appointment begrudgingly but she did it. I really don't like some Dr's receptionists they think they know everything and question your request eventhough you are following the Dr's instructions whom you have just seen!:hissy::hissy: Also, I hate it when they ask you over the phone why you want to see the Dr!!!!!:hissy: I don't tell them, I just say I want to see a Dr and I will discuss it with him/her and no one else:hissy::hissy::hissy: :hissy: sorry girls rant over. Shit just noticed the time. Must get dressed, strip the bed, put washing out and, uncover and feed the ferrets before I go to work. See you later:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Mumto1 thinking of you hun :hugs:

Mer01 glad all is ok and hope you have got your feet up like a good girl! 

Nutty & Trinity all added :)

:hi: to the rest of you Bumpkins ... Gonna have my coffee now so catch you all in a bit x


----------



## Mumto1

Just thought Id give you all an update....

My BHCG levels were all good...they are where they should be :D , so thats a good thing and bleeding has stopped. I have a scan tomorrow morning, so will know then if all is ok and my mind can be put at ease... [-o&lt;

Thanks to you all for all your support and kind words...

Mer, thinking of you hun....hopefully both our :baby: are ok! 

:hugs:


----------



## applegirl

great news Mumto1. I hope the scan goes great tomorrow and you will meet your bean! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Mumto1 thats great news hun.. xx


----------



## eswift

Gosh it has been busy since I was on her yesterday!:hugs:

I hope that all goes well for Mer & Mumto1, my thoughts are with you both.

Hi to the newbies too!:hi:

There are some fantastic bumps already... I've had to dig into my maternity wear, my tummy's so tender, I can't face putting my jeans on and don't do jogging bottoms. I'm rather chunky, and joggers just make me look even bigger... Not that anyone else probably cares, but I do... OH can't tell the difference... I've some rather safe plain black trousers from last year., all loose and baggy!!

OH scared himself yesterday, he snuggled up last night when he finally got into bed, gave my bb's a small squeeze as I shot outta bed. Ouch!!! OH was so 'I'm sorry, I didn't do it that hard, I didn't realise they were so sore, I'm so very sorry' Then he didn't want to touch me or even cuddle me after that. :cry:

I'm not napping on an afternoon but struggling to stay awake past 8.30.. Finding mornings harder, I'm having to dash to pee, wash, brush and eat before my body realises I'm awake or I can't eat breakie as ms is starting to hit harder then..:hissy: Mornings are busy enough without that too:dohh:


----------



## Mumto1

Thanks to you all...its great to have your support. :hugs:

I appreciate it.
Let you know how things go tomorrow xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Can I ask a silly question girls...

I'm about a week or so behind you girls and I'm just wondering if the cramps I've been having for a week will be going soon. I'm getting nausea on top now and it's making things very difficult to cope with.....I think work are getting suspicious! :rofl:


----------



## firstprincess

Ok, so I'm 4 weeks + 5 days today. So far my bbs are maybe a little tender, fuller and veiny and my tummy is a bit twingy (like period pains or withch coming) but that is it!! Because of my last chem pg i am really worried... who else is at the same stage?? do u have any symptoms??


----------



## baby.love

aimee-lou i had cramps up till about 4 and a half weeks. Now i just get tugging sensations and the odd sharp pain every now and then :)

My symptoms have only just picked up momentum Pinklil :) Up till now they have been on and off. they are more on now though lol


----------



## HoneySunshine

pinklilackiss said:


> Ok, so I'm 4 weeks + 5 days today. So far my bbs are maybe a little tender, fuller and veiny and my tummy is a bit twingy (like period pains or withch coming) but that is it!! Because of my last chem pg i am really worried... who else is at the same stage?? do u have any symptoms??

Dont worry hun, my symptoms are exactly the same as yours x


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Mer and mumto1 my thoughts are with you. Sending sticky dust. Have been having great fun with receptionists and midwifes this morning! Had to have bloods done early this morning so booked my midwife appointment. Then got given the midwife number and phoned her and she said its on the wrong day and is usually at around 10 or 11 weeks! And also the midwife I will be under is on annual leave and isnt back until next tuesday. So I explained my medical history to her and said maybe thats why I was supposed to be seen earlier. She agreed with me and has said to phone her when shes at the clinic at my gp surgery next week to get an appointment with her asap. 

So then I phoned the hospital to find out if they have made my appointment with the consultant as it was supposedly an urgent referral. The appointments place had no record of it so I had to pester her to give me the number for the consultants receptionist and she was very rude to me!! Finally got the number out of her and managed to get hold of the receptionist who was actually very helpful. She hasnt had the letter yet so she is phoning the surgery to get them to fax the letter to her so she can take a copy to the Silver Star Team (they are the high risk pregnancy team here). She has also given me their number so that I can call them if I don't hear from them in the next day or so. So thankfully it seems that things are finally underway. 

Anyway rant over lol. Hope everyone has a good day. I have to go into work today to get my off duty and to tell my boss that I'm pregnant so I can be risk assessed as I'm a nurse lol.


----------



## HoneySunshine

sorry its so stressful littlekitten :hug: its always a worry x

Im not being offered an early scan despite the fact ive had pid, and 2 mcs! Have to wait til 12 weeks to know everything is ok :cry:


----------



## jo_79

littlekitten8 said:


> Morning girls. Mer and mumto1 my thoughts are with you. Sending sticky dust. Have been having great fun with receptionists and midwifes this morning! Had to have bloods done early this morning so booked my midwife appointment. Then got given the midwife number and phoned her and she said its on the wrong day and is usually at around 10 or 11 weeks! And also the midwife I will be under is on annual leave and isnt back until next tuesday. So I explained my medical history to her and said maybe thats why I was supposed to be seen earlier. She agreed with me and has said to phone her when shes at the clinic at my gp surgery next week to get an appointment with her asap.
> 
> So then I phoned the hospital to find out if they have made my appointment with the consultant as it was supposedly an urgent referral. The appointments place had no record of it so I had to pester her to give me the number for the consultants receptionist and she was very rude to me!! Finally got the number out of her and managed to get hold of the receptionist who was actually very helpful. She hasnt had the letter yet so she is phoning the surgery to get them to fax the letter to her so she can take a copy to the Silver Star Team (they are the high risk pregnancy team here). She has also given me their number so that I can call them if I don't hear from them in the next day or so. So thankfully it seems that things are finally underway.
> 
> Anyway rant over lol. Hope everyone has a good day. I have to go into work today to get my off duty and to tell my boss that I'm pregnant so I can be risk assessed as I'm a nurse lol.

morning all

i just registered with mw today too and i hope i aint gonna have this hassle with appointments, im classed as high risk too due to an IUD and i cant be doing with chasing them to do their job!

Really hope you get your appointment soon through :)


----------



## helz81

Thanks Baby love for adding me to the gang!

:hug: to those who are needing them at the mo xxxx

Looks like Im the earliest pg in here? Not even 4weeks yet! Im feeling ok apart from sore boobs,itchy nipples and constipation. I don't even feel tired..is something wrong?! Surely I should be falling asleep by 9pm like alot of you..my body must be working so hard starting to grow my baby? I couldn't get to sleep last night,was tossin n turning for 3hours before I drifted off.


----------



## applegirl

helz - honey don't worry! You are too early to feel super tired yet. It would be absolutely fine if you had no sympotoms at all yet! They will kick in soon - maybe around week 4.5 - 5.5 :) Until then - enjoy your energy! :hugs: 

Oh - adn thanks for the :hug: I need them!


----------



## mer01

Morning bumpkins, wow a lot has gone on over night and this morning (i've just woken up). 
Mumto1 glad you are ok hun.
Welcome and congrats to all the new bumpkins :happydance:
No more blood this morning :happydance: but i'm pissed with the hospitals and doctors over here they live in the dark ages and havnt booked me for a scan or anything yet :hissy::hissy:.
I will see my GP in tomorrow morning. 
Hope all you lovelys are ok, i'm going for a nice hot cuppa then to chill out on sofa for a bit
:hug:

xxx


----------



## jo_79

Hi Helz81 i found out about 3wks 4days and i was having trouble getting to sleep too i have no worries now though, most afternoons i could happily put my head down on my desk for a nap lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Yay Helz! So glad you're in the gang!:happydance: I'm a relative newbie too although it already seems to be flying!!


----------



## applegirl

mer01 said:


> Morning bumpkins, wow a lot has gone on over night and this morning (i've just woken up).
> Mumto1 glad you are ok hun.
> Welcome and congrats to all the new bumpkins :happydance:
> No more blood this morning :happydance: but i'm pissed with the hospitals and doctors over here they live in the dark ages and havnt booked me for a scan or anything yet :hissy::hissy:.
> I will see my GP in tomorrow morning.
> Hope all you lovelys are ok, i'm going for a nice hot cuppa then to chill out on sofa for a bit
> :hug:
> 
> xxx

Honey - I hope they do scan you soon. But remember you are likely too early to see anything yet :hugs: Maybe at week 5.5 you can possibly see fetal pole - but before that just sacs. Even then some don't see bean til week 6 - and its nornal not to see heartbeat til week 7. So - I agree they should book your scan, but get them to book when you are confident that you will see something reassuring. :hugs:


----------



## mer01

I will go and kick up a fuss at 7 weeks i think. I'm supposed to be high risk and havnt heard anything from anyone yet its driving me mad!!!
But to be far we do have a problem with lots of underage pregnancies over here so they probably cant fit us oldies in yet :rofl::rofl::rofl:
I cant belieive how :sleep: i am, and i think i slept funny cos my neck is killing me! And last night was the 1st night i had to get up to pee :happydance::happydance:

welcome Helz81 hun :happydance::happydance:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Mumto1 - I am sooooooo glad all is ok for you and, that you will have a scan tomorrow. My fingers are crossed for you that all will be ok on the scan and you see a lovely HB.

Mer01 - So glad your bleeding has stopped. I agree that you should be booked in for a scan as, that will be the only thing that will reassure you.

Hi :wave: to all the new Bumpkins there are so many of us it's hard for me to remember everyone's names or, could that just be baby brain kicking in early? I am sitting here at work with feeling of acid reflux just there. iam sucking on a fox's glacier to keep it at bay and, it seems to be working. Hope everyone is ok and not too tired


----------



## colsy

Oh god how scary is this?! Errrm, due date (oh my god, that sounds weird ... but nice weird) is 22 Oct! xx


----------



## baby.love

Welcome over Colsy i'll add you to the list now hun :D


----------



## littlekitten8

jo_79 - You should pester them lol. Ive had to do it about 4 times so far lol. The problem is that so many people dont know their rights and so sit back and just wait and worry. Tis the advantage of being a nurse in Neonatal Intensive Care I guess lol. I know the system here :p


----------



## Floetrymama

happy to be here, cant wait to hear all your news


----------



## mer01

I just wanted to ask you ladies 
how many weeks were you when you got an appiontment with your midwives????


----------



## aimee-lou

I really cannot concentrate at work. I thought I was bad yesterday but I spent the staff meeting this morning either nodding off as I'm so tired or staring at my year planner and filling in the key dates in my head. 

I've got a big meeting this afternoon and I don't know how I'm going to be able to cope without just screaming out 'I'm Pregnant, leave me alone!' :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Mer i have yet to make my appointment, but i'll be seen within 2-4 weeks :)
Aimee good luck with your meeting!

I am off for a :sleep: girls as i am so tired again today...My son is happy enough to cuddle up with mummy and have a sleep too so all good :D

Hope you all have a good afternoon :hugs:


----------



## mer01

have a nice :sleep: baby.love.
well no such luck for me :rofl: my alsation just escaped and i had to chase him round he streets in my dressing gown :rofl::rofl::rofl:
he's not vicious or anything but he's a bit stupid (hes only a pup) bless him. I had to dive through a hole in the back garden through a neigbours garden past the local shop then back down our drive!!! when i got to back door he was sat down and gave me paw :rofl: lets just say he was very sorry :rofl::rofl: and got a good shouting at!!
so hes in the kitchen sulking, My DH popped down stairs and was like "whats up with you??? and why is the dog in here??" god men are oblivious to everything. Well now DH is in the garden blocking up the hole that the dog made for his escape and we will be tying him up in the future.


----------



## jo_79

littlekitten8 said:


> jo_79 - You should pester them lol. Ive had to do it about 4 times so far lol. The problem is that so many people dont know their rights and so sit back and just wait and worry. Tis the advantage of being a nurse in Neonatal Intensive Care I guess lol. I know the system here :p

i will do, the form i filled in at the dr said the mw will contact me within 3 days - we'll see shall we lol 
sorry its just after last time i have no faith in mw now, i completely blame the ones i had for what happened to me and i told them so. if i dont get anywhere we have found somewhere to go for a private scan for £50.


----------



## jo_79

i feel so sick today its unreal :( i didnt suffer with it much with chloe just a bit in the morning when i got up but with hollie it was all day and all night :(


----------



## keerthy

Hi ladies, 
Am back!!!! @ my mom's place :)
Panic attacks gone in the wind ........ Just that I have to stay away from hubbu dear for a while :(

On the other hand met my gynaecologist yday..... Booked scan coming monday @2pm will b 7 weeks by then :happydance: which costa me Rs.500 which is around 7 - 8 pounds.:) 

Going for blood tests tomorrow!!!!! 
Will get results by 2mrrow eve..... I am typing with my IPhone.so I will be late replying. 
So how's everyone doing??? Hope everyone doing fine.....


----------



## littlekitten8

jo_79 - what happened hunni? x


----------



## applegirl

applegirl said:


> mer01 said:
> 
> 
> Morning bumpkins, wow a lot has gone on over night and this morning (i've just woken up).
> Mumto1 glad you are ok hun.
> Welcome and congrats to all the new bumpkins :happydance:
> No more blood this morning :happydance: but i'm pissed with the hospitals and doctors over here they live in the dark ages and havnt booked me for a scan or anything yet :hissy::hissy:.
> I will see my GP in tomorrow morning.
> Hope all you lovelys are ok, i'm going for a nice hot cuppa then to chill out on sofa for a bit
> :hug:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Honey - I hope they do scan you soon. But remember you are likely too early to see anything yet :hugs: Maybe at week 5.5 you can possibly see fetal pole - but before that just sacs. Even then some don't see bean til week 6 - and its nornal not to see heartbeat til week 7. So - I agree they should book your scan, but get them to book when you are confident that you will see something reassuring. :hugs:Click to expand...

Mer - I was going to say that it is great that your HCGs are high and where they should be horray!! :happydance: Sometimes they also like to check their progress. They should double every 48 hours or so. If you go back and get another HCG done, about 48 hours after the first, it should give you more of an idea of how things are going. 

:hugs:


----------



## mer01

Welcome back keerthy hun you have been missed :happydance:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Emma1979

:cloud9:I due Oct 6th


----------



## mer01

just booked a private scan for when i am 7 weeks :happydance::happydance:
its a bit pricy but totally worth it, the NHS are useless. I prob wont get a scan with them till 12 weeks here. 
so sod it i'm going for this one and at least then i can relax, if i waited for NHS i would have no hair left :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## mer01

and on that note does anyone think that the 3d/4d scans are a bit creepy??? I wont be having one they scare me!!!!


----------



## colsy

mer01 said:


> and on that note does anyone think that the 3d/4d scans are a bit creepy??? I wont be having one they scare me!!!!

I am sooooo glad you said that. I thought I was the only girl on here that thought that, and I didn't ever like to say so. Thanks for making me feel a little less odd!

BTW, you say you've booked a private scan for seven weeks. Do you know by any chance what you should be able to see at that point? Can you usually see a heartbeat then? I'm thinking of seeing my GP and asking whether she can sort out an early scan (just for some peace of mind -- I am a bit scared because of my m/c last time).

Thanks xx


----------



## mer01

I'm assuming there should be a heartbeat by then but the place where im going said that if they cant find one i can go back at 8 weeks for free :happydance::happydance:

I am also glad im not the only one creeped out by them, i thought it was just me :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## colsy

By the way, Mer, you said that your NHS services were pretty bad ... do you use Rotherham General, or can you go to the Jessop wing at the Hallamshire? It might be a different thing altogether, but when I was admitted before, the Jessop EPAU really looked after me quite well. (Although I didn't like the sonographer's attitude.)


----------



## elainegee

Due October 26th!!!


----------



## KKSARAH

Hello Team Bumpkin's:hugs:

Am back after a little break, as I wasnt confident about my pregnancy after last time, but after a little trip to EPAU today I feel a little more confident now:happydance:

Please could you add me to your list:hugs:

Well I had a bit of spotting on sunday, and all the memories came flooding back:cry:

I went to see my doctor yesterday, who refered me to EPAU today

They had my bloods taken and had a scan this morning:-

The scan shows a gestational sac for around 4 weeks old so a little backwards than I thought, but there quite happy with what they saw and said its looks like a ongoing pregnancy.:cloud9::happydance:
Am alittle confused that am 4 weeks as clear blue say am 3+!!! 
Although am quite happy with 4 weeks that may change on my next scan.

There was a corpus thingy on the right side and the sack was in a good position.

Although after been for all the previous scans before and been shown the different stages they look for, I saw what looked like a yolk sac but she didnt say anything on her report!!!

They have booked me in for a 6 weeks scan on the 3rd March as a follow up.

They said due to the scan looking very likely that its an on going pregnancy they dont want to repeat bloods, as theres no need, it will just add more stress onto me, the only time they will contact me regarding bloods is if theres a problem with my white platelettes or something like this!!!

They couldnt get a vein as I was so nervous and had to get another nurse in to help, then when the needle went in no blood came out:hissy:

So they did the other arm and veins were also been stubben, but they did manage to get there in the end, then my pulse kept racing then slowing down

Anyway av now got my PMA back and feel a little more relaxed, I know av got a long way to go, but if the doctors are happy so am I:happydance:

I have a number to contact day or night if am worried or if I want to be seen, they said if I spot there not worried, there are only worried if I start with red blood and bad pains

:happydance:PMA PMA PMA:happydance:

:hug:


----------



## millymolly

Hi all!

Just recently found out I'm pregnant again..due 21st October


----------



## mer01

i use Rotherham General they are usually not too bad. No where near as bad as Barnsley who sent me home from a&e on separate occasions with- a blood clot on the lung (they said it was a chest infection) and an apendicitis (said i had an sti!!!!) idiots :roll:. To be honest i dont trust any hospitals around here, i had my 1st son in glan clwyd in wales was really posh and i had a wonderful experience there. Same cannot be said for over here :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies :) Thank god for that nap! How are we all doing?

Mer01 YES those scans are spooky! haha i wont be having one of those, just a normal scan for me please! Oh and how's the dog :rofl: Sounds like something my Boxer would do, once she got out and legged it towards the main road, So i shouted "Maddy walkies" she turned round and came running back to me all excited :dohh: Daft buggar she is 

Keerthy my fellow Ipswich bumpkin i've missed you :hugs:

Right i am gonna pop a few more names on our Bumpkins list :happydance:


----------



## mer01

baby.love glad you enjoyed your nap. Dog is still sulking :rofl: wasnt as bad this time usually i have to chase him with cookies and drop them in a line leading up to the house :rofl::rofl::rofl:

welcome to new members :happydance::happydance:
were getting busy in here now. 
Has anyone been on the NHS choices website you can have a pregnancy calendar on your desktop and it shows you the pic of what :baby: looks like that week and stuff its cool :happydance::happydance:

:hug:


----------



## eswift

:happydance:Good News MW booked for tomorrow!! :happydance:

It'll be an interesting experience if the last was anything to go by. :rofl: She also mentioned about sorting an early scan out so any look it might be before 9wks. :cloud9: I sound so selfish, I just wanna put my mind at ease and hopefully enjoy my pregnancy.. Fingers crossed.:muaha:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks mer i am having a nose in a minute at that :) Your dog definatly sounds as daft as mine :lol:

eswift thats fab news hun :)


----------



## mer01

its deffinatly worth looking at although you may have to sign up but only takes two ticks. The pics are all in colour and look like cgi's but VERY cute cant stop looking at mine :rofl: its called pregnancy desktop


----------



## littlekitten8

eswift - you are so lucky. Ive not even heard from my midwife yet! I should be getting in contact with her on tuesday. I am tempted to get a private scan like some of you girlies just so we can see bubs and the heartbeat!


----------



## MommyMichele

I am nervous but very happy to announce that I am due October 30th!


----------



## pootle33

:cry: afternoon everyone

i've still not heard from my mw. My friend who lives in Edinburgh said she didnt see the mw until 12 weeks at the same time as her scan! I cant understand why its so different all over the country.

I will get a 12wk and 20wk scan on the NHS but I think thats not the same everywhere else?!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi Pootle, thats the same as we get here in Wiltshire x


----------



## helz81

Oooooh MommyMichelle- same due date as me yayyyyy!!! Congratulations :happydance:

Ive been thinking about scans too..don't like the look of the 4d ones much but Im definatley going to have a 16week sexing scan as were going on holiday to Florida when Im 17weeks and we'd love to find out what flavour were having (if possible) before we go so we can shop shop shop over there. I remember getting sooooo broody over all the cute baby clothes out there last year when we went! I don't mind telling you,were hoping for a girl (we followed shettles method) so we'll see if its worked lol,but if baby turns out to be a boy,we will be just as happy-if that happens then it was just meant to be! Just wanted to make that clear..didn't want anyone thinking I'm gonna be dissapointed with a boy-I already have 1 and he's my world,..I'd be over the moon to have another one of him!!

Anyone else gonna find out the sex at a scan?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congratulations MommyMichele!!

Blimey 6th!! Cant be that bad then :hugs: xx


----------



## baby.love

MommyMichele all added :) Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## eswift

:wohoo:I've been lucky..:happydance: OH VW Camper project has finally gone!!:wohoo:

God works in mysterious ways... I've no back to my house, OH's job is hanging in the thread, I'm hoping it's a strong one! We also now have a :baby: on the way. :rofl::rofl::rofl: Everything comes all at once...

I bet if we hadn't started the house we'd not have any worries...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Pootle i get a 12 and 20 week scan, but might have a sexing scan asap, I am so desperate to know what we are having...I feel like i am carrying a girl but all the prediction sites say boy!! I am happy either way just too impatient to wait till 20 weeks lol


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm totally stunned. I know what to do but it's still in my head as to oh crap...now what! lol calling the clinic on Monday.

I'm snagging Helz as my buddy! Due the same day! OMFG!!


----------



## colsy

eswift said:


> :wohoo:I've been lucky..:happydance: OH VW Camper project has finally gone!!:wohoo:

Eh?! You're PLEASED the VW camper's gone? Are you mad? I can't wait to get ours out for the summer :happydance: Although, assuming all goes well, OH may have to sleep in the awning, as the camper van bed is really narrow :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

My DD loves camper vans bless her, she says thats what she wants when she is older :)


----------



## littlekitten8

OH would love a VW camper. He even wants to come to the wedding in one!


----------



## colsy

littlekitten8 said:


> OH would love a VW camper. He even wants to come to the wedding in one!

Oh yes, it's what we'd have as a wedding car, if we ever got married. Unless we had a Series 1 Landrover instead.


----------



## helz81

MommyMichele said:


> I'm totally stunned. I know what to do but it's still in my head as to oh crap...now what! lol calling the clinic on Monday.
> 
> I'm snagging Helz as my buddy! Due the same day! OMFG!!


Can I just ask you,and anyone else who is mummy to 3 or more children...is it true that 3rd labour is often _worse_ than 1st and 2nd?? Also..do labours _really _become quicker with each one?

Im really gonna enjoy this pregnancy I can feel it..didn't have anybody to chat to with my last 2!


----------



## eswift

colsy said:


> eswift said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:I've been lucky..:happydance: OH VW Camper project has finally gone!!:wohoo:
> 
> Eh?! You're PLEASED the VW camper's gone? Are you mad? I can't wait to get ours out for the summer :happydance: Although, assuming all goes well, OH may have to sleep in the awning, as the camper van bed is really narrow :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh Yes I'm happy!! OH has has the VW nearly 8 years and he's done nothing to it, well I may lie; he moved it when me brought the house :rofl::rofl::rofl: We've been here nearly 6 years :rofl::rofl::rofl: It can't be used, bunks broken as the were when he got it, leg on bed there never was. Although it use to run. Not so sure now...

Anyway, we've a caravan and he's got his Range Rover, and he's kept the 'old lady' (Old Mini Project no floor, enguine works in need of lots of TLC) and he's still got his car in garage (saints car, that oesn't work either) SO I've not been too bad he's still got 2 outta 3, that ain't bad????

I've not been a total meanie really - the builders need space to get down the side of the house and space to leave skip, bricks etc. As we're having to live in the caravan I think I've been fair...:blush: Honestly?!? Oh now I feel guilty?!?!:hissy::hissy:


----------



## baby.love

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm having a sexing scan in 10 weeks time! I spoke to my OH and he said get it asap! and thats the earliest babybond do it. will be having it done begining of May in the town where my mum lives so might take her with us :cloud9:


----------



## eswift

baby.love - that sounds so exciting...


----------



## Anababe

Hiya Bumpkins

You've been busy chatting today lol Ive been busy cleaning, shopping and thanks to littlekitten8 i been making pancakes, which ended up with me having to make some for my dad and his OH aswel then run it over to his house! hehe (He lives in the house opposite me so its very handy lol) They were yummy though! :D

Keerthy - nice to have you back hun!

Sarah - So glad you feel better after your break and scan :hugs:

Welcome to all the new people and congratulations :yipee:

Im so happy, just heard from docs receptionist, my test has finally come back positive, i have an appt with the doc in the morning to fill out all the forms and get referred to midwife :happydance: Im hoping with my chemical pregancy last year ill get an early scan, ive been bit worried last couple days which isnt like me, but im getting nervous as i have no symptoms really and to be honest i dont really feel pregnancy at all plus its coming up to when my last pregnancy ended so im on constant toilet watch :roll: I feel much better now though its been confirmed with the hospital :yipee:

I started crying when she told me and im still sat here in tears, im pretty emotional at the moment! which changes from one minute to the next, my friend said ive been awful with my moods the last couple weeks but ive not noticed, i appologised to her. I can blame the hormones though cant i :blush:

Im making a meal for my dad and his OH tonight so that should be nice :)

Hope you all ok!
:hug:

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Oh thats great news baby.love! Babybond are brilliant, i had my sexing scan with them, and they even threw in a free 3d scan with pic! Although i dont like those personally, i agree they are a little scary but i though it was lovely of her to do that for me. I went to the one in Chelmsford :)

xx


----------



## pootle33

I'm kind of hoping the 20wk scan will be able to tell us the sex. If not we'll think then whether we want one privately. I have a feeling I am having a boy. My brother even dreamed that our grandad told him I was pregnant with a boy before I had even told him.....how weird is that. Then MiL the day before we told her found one of my husband's baby hats which is blue and white....! Will be funny if it turns out to be a girl!


----------



## baby.love

Anababe i am hoping they can properly see at 16/17 weeks, it says they can so shouldnt be a prob....I am going to the one in Milton Keynes :) I filled in the bits online and just gotta wait for them to ring and book it all :happydance:

KKSARAH whats your due date hun? i need to put you on the list :hugs:


----------



## eswift

pootle33 said:


> I'm kind of hoping the 20wk scan will be able to tell us the sex. If not we'll think then whether we want one privately. I have a feeling I am having a boy. My brother even dreamed that our grandad told him I was pregnant with a boy before I had even told him.....how weird is that. Then MiL the day before we told her found one of my husband's baby hats which is blue and white....! Will be funny if it turns out to be a girl!

That's so freaky... It would be interesying to see..


----------



## Anababe

Yeah baby.love they should, i had mine at 18weeks i think and i could see it was a boy before they'd even told us :rofl:


----------



## pootle33

i know....he says he was going to phone me and ask and now he's annoyed he didnt!! I would have fallen off my seat. I am very close to my brother so its either he got a message from beyond the grave so to speak or we're telepathic and thats just how the message came thru to him. Funnily enough me and OH had only ever talked about boys name before we started trying because we would name a boy after my dad who died 5 years ago. So the whole girl thing has never come up yet.


----------



## obeez

pinklilackiss said:


> Ok, so I'm 4 weeks + 5 days today. So far my bbs are maybe a little tender, fuller and veiny and my tummy is a bit twingy (like period pains or withch coming) but that is it!! Because of my last chem pg i am really worried... who else is at the same stage?? do u have any symptoms??

I am in exactly the same boat as you. Keep thinking i want more symptoms to 'feel' pregnant, but at the same time I don't :dohh:


----------



## helz81

Babylove..gosh it doesn't sound very far away does it!! :happydance:
Mine will be in 12weeks time


----------



## baby.love

Helz it sounds like FOREVER lol...but sure time will fly by :) It will be the weekend of May 9th :) I'll pop a ticker on soon for it i think :headspin:
Anababe bless your son!


----------



## helz81

I don't know wether to get it done on the weekend of 23rd May when I'll be 16+1 if its the saturday ..or wait that little bit longer untill the 26th..day before we go on hols when I'll be 16+4...do you think just a few days would make that much of a difference? The earlier one would be alot easier as OH doesn't work weekends so could come with me better without having to take a day off work if we went to the later date.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Heyy alll.. had my 2nd scan today Im 5+6 and due October 14th :D

Baby had a heartbeat whooop :) xx


----------



## littlekitten8

helz81 - i dont think 3 days is going to make a huge amount of difference.

bubbleonboard - thats fab news. hope everything continues to go well


----------



## Anababe

Awww thats great Bubbleonboard :hugs: :yipee:

Im just off to make tea now while Caeden is quiet watching In The Night Garden.. 

Infact talking about that.. he was up other night and i was playing ITNG for him on youtube, and i dont know if any of you have seen the programme but at the end when they are all going bed it shows Iggle Piggle and does the whole "Iggle piggles not in bed.." thing, well we was sat watching it nicely and all of a sudden a gun sound goes off and Iggle Piggle got shot and fell over!!! Well i covered Caedens eyes soon as i could and i started crying! OMG i felt so stupid but it really upset me (yes hormones!! haha), luckily caeden is too young to understand but an older child would be really upset seeing that. People are so thoughtless when making videos on Youtube, they could have least warned me in the title of it :rofl::rofl: I was sat in tears at poor Iggle Piggle getting killed!! :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww Anababe I watch that with Harri and think I'd have cried if I'd seen that too!!! Thats so wrong. Poor iggle piggle.


----------



## aimee-lou

obeez said:


> pinklilackiss said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm 4 weeks + 5 days today. So far my bbs are maybe a little tender, fuller and veiny and my tummy is a bit twingy (like period pains or withch coming) but that is it!! Because of my last chem pg i am really worried... who else is at the same stage?? do u have any symptoms??
> 
> I am in exactly the same boat as you. Keep thinking i want more symptoms to 'feel' pregnant, but at the same time I don't :dohh:Click to expand...

Would you like some of mine? 

I have killer cramps! Sore boobs and nipples that could be used to crack nuts!!! :rofl:

Nausea on and off...bit worried as hubby is cooking dinner and I think there is garlis in it and while I normally love it it's not smelling too good. Oh well, i'll eat and see what happens! 

Other than that, I cannot wait to go to the docs on Friday to get this confirmed and start making appointments! :happydance:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

OMG I've so got all that to come haven't i? ahhhh!! I just cry at Jeremy Kyle instead haha x


----------



## NuttyJester

Hi ladies.. 

Just a quickie... please carry a paper bag round with you if you've ever hyperventilated before and have had anemia in the past...

I have, and I hyperventilated today for about 20 mins, and it was soooo scary for OH who didn't really know what was going on... I got to the stage where all my muscles were contorted, and OH thought I was going to morph into another creature!
Seriously though, rang NHS Direct when it was over and spoke to a wonderful nurse there who said to get OH to take me to A&E if it did it again. He nearly did, esp. when it got to the point where I could only move half of one lip to talk to him and my tongue was in spasm too! I'd had it that bad 18 years ago though, and knew I'd be ok if I could regulate my breathing, it'd just gone too far into later stages too quickly for me to cope well with it as I've got (been to Docs just now) physiological anemia... Apparently not a lot of med peeps like it being called that but basically it's where the quantity of blood increases (coz you're preggers!) but your red cell mass doesn't, so in effect your blood is more diluted in a way... that's why I'm sleeping 18 hours a day and completely breathless moving from one chair to the next! I was only in the shower, but washing my hair did it, with my arms above my head-ish for so long...

Not such a quickie afterall... but haven't seen this 'symptom' anywhere else so thought I'd better share!


----------



## jlosomerset

My god where has this tiredness come from?!?! I can not function a whole day without a snooze, am wondering how I will cope with a full day of working on Thursday & Friday?


----------



## Anababe

Aww Jester that must have been soo scary! Im glad your ok now :hugs:

Jlosomerset - Its awful isnt it hun, i dont have it like that yet but i remember it from my first pregnancy and i could hardly function through tiredness, it does pass though!

Ive just made a lovely meal for myself, dad and his OH. I havent managed to finish mine but i did make loads! lol Im all full and happy now :mrgreen: think ill get into my PJ's and have an hour to relax now then bed for me, im pretty tired tonight.

xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Anababe, lovely, wish someone would cook for me, everything I cook makes me feel rough :-(
Dont ever remember feeling this tired with my 2 boys, so perhaps we are team pink this time or its running around after those 2 thats making me so knackered!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls :) I have been brave and put 2 pics in the bump section :blush: would love your opinions xxx


----------



## jayne191284

I have my first midwife appointment in the morning and im really excited.

Im going to cheat a bit and tell her i dont know when im due in the hope i get sent for an earlier scan. I know its naughty but its killing me not knowing that everything is ok

xx


----------



## baby.love

lol Jayne i tried that with my son..hope it works for you x


----------



## firstprincess

Ha Ha! Cheers Aimee-Lou but I'm sure I will have enough of my own symptoms soon!! ha ha!
My nipples are definately more tender this eve!

Hope ur all ok, surviving all your symptoms! Just remember that saying... "if you want the rainbow, you have to put up with the rain".
:hug:


----------



## jayne191284

Did it work for you baby.love?

x


----------



## baby.love

No Jayne it didnt :( They just worked out rough dates x


----------



## jayne191284

Oh bum!!!

I was going to say i came off the pill in September and havent had a period

:(

x


----------



## baby.love

That might work Jayne, try it hun it cant hurt xx


----------



## jayne191284

I might do. I did come off the pill in september so thats not a lie but ive had regular periods every 30 days since.

Maybe i should just be honest.

What will be will be

x


----------



## baby.love

Right you lovely mummies and beanies i am off as i need some chocolate milk and some time chilling on the sofa :) Chat to you all soon xxx


----------



## jayne191284

Take care baby.love. I am off to wash a mountain of dishes. I cant wait until 'nesting' kicks in cuz my house looks like a pig sty.

I will be back on tomorrow evening and will update you all on my midwife appointment

xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww looking good baby.love! I have put a pic on there too now.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

How do I look at these pics? x


----------



## littlekitten8

Go to 1st trimester...and then bump pics.


----------



## fayej89

im due oct 15th


----------



## Mumto1

:hugs::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Hi Girls......Im so happy!!! Had my scan this morning and saw little junior, and a good strong heart beat! What a relief!!!
All looks good and I am allowed to have another scan in 2 weeks to make sure its still going wel!! :happydance:
So i am 6 weeks and my due date is 14th Oct (baby.love can you please ammend this!). My GP was right, I must have ovulated late and so am a week out from LMP dates. 
Thanks again for all the support...it feels good to still be here!!!

Welcome to all the newbies :hugs:

Mer, hope things are all good for you too hun...you need to have a scan!! 

Anababe, glad all is good for you too! 

As for sexing, not for me. I am happy to wait til the end and have a giant suprise... But am excited to know what all you girls are having!

Hope you all well, and talk soon xxx


----------



## Mumto1

P.s looked at everyone bumps...and they are great!!! Well done...good growing!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

I don't really have a bump yet - just bloated. I am excited and anxious for my scan next week. I'm counting down the days.


----------



## baby.love

Fayej welcome over , you are due same day as me :D
Mumto1 all is ammended on the front page... :wohoo: way to go your little beany 

I hit the 6 weeks mark tomorrow and am so happy, thats when i start to relax with my pregnancies..I dont know why though must be a subconcious thing?!!
I hope all is well in Bumpkin land today xxxx

Jayne good luck with the midwife :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi :wave: Girls,

I feel so left out :cry::cry: as I work full time and don't get alot of time to come on here whilst I'm at work. When I get home so tired I am in bed by8:30pm!!! Only chance I have is before I go to work and, weekends. Roll on the weekend!!!

I know its abit far off but, has anyone thought about what nappies you are going to use? Me & DH are thinking reuseable. How about the rest of you any thoughts?


----------



## baby.love

Hey Shmoo, i will be using good old Pampers again :) Dont feel left out though hun... bless ya :hugs: 

KKSARAH you are on the list sweetie :wohoo:


----------



## KKSARAH

Thanks baby.Love:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## baby.love

You are more than welcome KKSARAH :hugs: Its good to have ya back x


----------



## k88

Hi can I join please, I'm due October 25th.


----------



## baby.love

:hi: K88, of course you can join us :D I'll pop your name on the list :)


----------



## obeez

I work full time too so usually have pages of messages to trawl through once I have got home and taken dog out. But I quite like it!

Made my appointment with GP for next Weds, when I'll be nearly 6 weeks :happydance: They want to confirm the PG before booking my antenatal care.

I went to the cinema last night and I felt like the tiredness train hit me at full speed when I came out. Was zombified. Still feeling exhausted this morning. Still work is always non-stop so will keep me busy no doubt!

Bb's don't seem as sore, unless I am getting used to it! Still peein a lot, some nights I am up 3 times, last night none. 

Better get off to work, have a good day Bumpkins :hug:


----------



## baby.love

Hi & Bye obeez have a good day hun xx

Girls we have changed the girls name AGAIN! If it's a girl i will be naming her after my best friends from when i was young, she died when she was 15 from meningitis :cry: 
So if it's a girl she will be called Aimee and i am thinking Grace for a middle name, but thats still open for suggestion :lol: This name is for keeps now...so no more changes from now on :blush:


----------



## helz81

Morning, Aimee Grace is such a pretty name Babylove. 
Weve always said,right from ttc that if we had a girl she will be called Ruby. Middle name possibly Rose. The name means so much- My mum sadly died in October..just a few weeks after her and my dad celebrated their Ruby wedding anniversary.My dad had bought her a gorgeous ruby and diamond ring..he has given it to me. But even before all this we have said we love the name Ruby and would name a girl it..suppose it all started when the kaiser chiefs had that song out called Ruby...my son was 3 or 4years old and LOVED it..he sung along with it whenever it came on the radio..so started from there really.
For a boy I like Cayden,Lennox,Aston,Kyle


----------



## baby.love

Helz i love Ruby its so sweet, I think Cayden & Aston are lovely and not one's i have heard alot :)


----------



## firstprincess

We like Enya for a girl and Zachary for a boy. :happydance:

How is everyone? my bbs def hurt more, and I keep getting waves of nausea, but i feel so constipated!!
:hug:


----------



## baby.love

Aww Pinklil they are lovely names too :) These October babies will all have gorgeous names :smug: 

My boobs hurt more lately too and the constipation is awfull :blush: But all part and parcel of growing a little person :D


----------



## helz81

Its the consipation thats bugging me too...it started 3dpo!! Wouldn't mind but I seem to be letting off all the time but can't do anything about it :blush:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Helz atleast you are letting something out! Even that would be gratefull at the moment! 
What a gorgeous subject of convo we have got going onn a wednesday morning :lol:


----------



## firstprincess

The other thread says eat things like all bran or shredded wheat for breakfast, lots of fruit and veggies. I'm pretty sure you can take supplements like fybogel.


----------



## helz81

Yeah Ive read that Lactulose is safe to take in pregnancy. I'll get some when I go out but Im having another lazy day today with the kids..Im not even dressed yet! Babylove you inspired me to have some chocolate milk though from your post last night (ive just read back through) I don't think I get enough calcium really so after reading that I went and got a glass of milk and a nesquick chocolate straw.
Mumto1, thats great news about the little hearbeat!!! :happydance:

Those bumps are cute! Ive not got a bump as such yet but with it being no3 I doubt it will be long!


----------



## eswift

hehehe seems a fantastic topic. :rofl: You can take 'senakot' to help with relieving the prob.:blush: At the mo I seem t be drinking gallons of pure orange juice in place of my normal buckets of coffee (I'm down to 2 cups yesterday, not had 1 this morning) Which seems to have helped eased my prob somewhat.:happydance:

Still the sickness things lingering for longer, lord knows what I'm gonna be like getting up and sorted for work next week. Even with waking at 7 I'm still struggling to get moving by 9. Just gonna have to do it...:rofl:

Sore bb's and uncomfy on a night is still an issue, but I'm that shattered by 8pm I don't think I care where or how I sleep. :blush: Tried to doze yesterday but every man and his dog called, or popped in. :hissy: Didn't get any zzzzzz's at all. :sleep: Slept well when I got to bed... :sadangel:Think OH is feeling somewhat neglected at the mo as he sat on the bed with me last night trying to get me to play sodoku with him...:awww:


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> Hi :wave: Girls,
> 
> I feel so left out :cry::cry: as I work full time and don't get alot of time to come on here whilst I'm at work. When I get home so tired I am in bed by8:30pm!!! Only chance I have is before I go to work and, weekends. Roll on the weekend!!!
> 
> I know its abit far off but, has anyone thought about what nappies you are going to use? Me & DH are thinking reuseable. How about the rest of you any thoughts?

defo gonna try reusables - initial outlay is alot (about £275) as you need at least 25 but cheaper in long run and better for environment.

Just my opinion! We will see how we get on, our intentions are good now but who knows what will happen at time? x


----------



## colsy

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Heyy alll.. had my 2nd scan today Im 5+6 and due October 14th :D
> 
> Baby had a heartbeat whooop :) xx

Not sure whether I've missed the start to this tale, but how come you've had two scans before you're even 6wks? That's just brilliant that you've already seen the heartbeat. How lovely! :happydance: Best of luck for the rest of your pg. xx


----------



## belleandbump

baby.love said:


> Fayej welcome over , you are due same day as me :D
> Mumto1 all is ammended on the front page... :wohoo: way to go your little beany
> 
> I hit the 6 weeks mark tomorrow and am so happy, thats when i start to relax with my pregnancies..I dont know why though must be a subconcious thing?!!
> I hope all is well in Bumpkin land today xxxx
> 
> Jayne good luck with the midwife :hugs:

Maybe it has something to do with pre home pregnancy test days... you could not make an appointment with the Dr for a test till you were two weeks late (so 6 weeks). I think this is because a lot of m/c happen in the first coulple of weeks and they did not want to spend the pennies if ladies lost them.


----------



## colsy

HoneySunshine said:


> I know its abit far off but, has anyone thought about what nappies you are going to use? Me & DH are thinking reuseable. How about the rest of you any thoughts?

Wouldn't think of using anything else. I shall be gutted if for some reason I can't use reusables. So pleased to hear that others plan to as well.

xx


----------



## panda97

Hi all,
please can I tentatively join you gals? I'm due 30th Oct - same as Helz. Had a very early m/c last month at 4+2 weeks, I'm only 3+5 at the mo, hence tentativeness. Will update you after the weekend. Feeling gassy and bloated at times - just hope this one sticks!!

Laura and Lily (13 months) xxx


----------



## baby.love

Helz choc milk is my craving at the mo! think my body is telling me it needs more calcium.
Belleandbump yeah maybe thats it! I just think once i hit 6 weeks i am safe but that could be a false sense of security, i just havent settled into this pregnancy yet and am more paranoid this time round...I guess being younger with my last 2 i took it for granted and just assumed all will be ok..Plus i didnt have the internet and all those statistics and info infront of me!

Panda97 welcome to the gang hun xx you are on the list :D


----------



## aflight84

ok girls, my hcg levels are increasing nicely went from 209 on friday to 717 yesterday so that's good!


----------



## HoneySunshine

aflight84 said:


> ok girls, my hcg levels are increasing nicely went from 209 on friday to 717 yesterday so that's good!

:dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Thats more than good Anna its bloody brilliant ... you got a good strong beany there girl!


----------



## helz81

Panda-oh yayyy another 30th Oct due date..theres 3 of us now!!

I must say, I am more paraniod this time around..like you said Babylove,I didn't have all the statistics infront of me last times and I was young..just 16 1st time :blush: and then 22 so didn't think anything could/would go wrong.
We just have to take things 1 day at a time don't we.

I thought of another boys name I like ..Flynn.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im not sure about finding out the sex, family have said they dont want to know and Im crap at keeping secrets like that! I dont think I could not know if offered though! So I may tell people Im not finding out to avoid questions (ill crack under pressure) and find out anyway....hmmm...how accurate are they? my friend got told she was having a boy and it was a girl!


----------



## baby.love

Oooh Flynn is nice Helz! very cute for a boy, yet manly for when he gets older!


----------



## baby.love

Honeysunshine i think they are pretty accurate, i will be having 1 private sexing scan and then a 20 week scan so they can double check :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Me 2


----------



## HoneySunshine

good plan!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning bumpkins. Just been catching up with all ive missed since last night. Yes you can take fybogel. My gp prescribed it for me when I had my first appointment but drinking tonnes of fruit juice seems to have sorted it out for me lol. 

OMG I had the most vivid dreams last night. Was hoping they wouldnt kick in for a little while yet. Dreamt that I'd gone to A&E at 16 weeks to get a scan cos I'd not had one yet....and they said that I wasnt 16 weeks at all....that I was only about 4 weeks and that I must have lost the baby without any bleeding. And then they said it wasnt a baby after all but a kitten!!! How random is that?!?!?!


----------



## Anababe

helz81 said:


> Morning, Aimee Grace is such a pretty name Babylove.
> Weve always said,right from ttc that if we had a girl she will be called Ruby. Middle name possibly Rose. The name means so much- My mum sadly died in October..just a few weeks after her and my dad celebrated their Ruby wedding anniversary.My dad had bought her a gorgeous ruby and diamond ring..he has given it to me. But even before all this we have said we love the name Ruby and would name a girl it..suppose it all started when the kaiser chiefs had that song out called Ruby...my son was 3 or 4years old and LOVED it..he sung along with it whenever it came on the radio..so started from there really.
> For a boy I like Cayden,Lennox,Aston,Kyle

My little boy is called Caeden (spelt the welsh way) :D I love it! My friend recently had a baby and she stole the name hehe its wierd asking how her Cayden is, im not used to hearing it around lol I like Kyle aswel :)


Well I went to docs this morning, my antenatal stuff has been sent off to midwife, i have to ring on Tue to find out when my booking appt is :happydance::happydance:

Im so happy things are moving now. They took down the dates and everything of my early mc last yr so im hoping ill get an early scan!

Im the same Honey, i want to know the sex but everyone has told me they dont want to know, and theres no way i could keep it a secret for 20 weeks! So im going to have to just not find out myself. Going to be so hard to say no when they ask at my scan if i want to know the sex lol

Still not many symptoms for me, ive broke out with a couple of spots, constipated, bolated and i feel sick in the morning until i eat and then im fine. Had some lower backache today but its gone now. If its anything like my first pregnancy then it will all come within the next week! Especially the sickness which part of me wants but remembering how bad i was with it last time im also dreading it :roll:

Hope you all have a nice day :hug:

xxx


----------



## Falc

7th October for me


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Falc, now gonna add you to the list :D Welcome over and congrats x


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls!! 

How is everyone today? I'm ok...still have these damned cramps and problems during the night (3 times last night!) so I'm off to the dr's this afternoon! Hubby is coming to get me and I've made an urgent appointment (just waiting for dr's to call to confirm). 

I still think it's my bladder is bruised and maybe that's harbouring some kind of infection. If I go more than 2 hours without going to the loo I'm in agony!! 

Wish me luck girls! 

Aimee x


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> I still think it's my bladder is bruised and maybe that's harbouring some kind of infection. If I go more than 2 hours without going to the loo I'm in agony!!

Oh, cystitis can be so nasty. It really does hurt. Some girls hardly get any symptoms with it, but trust me when I say others get it and it bloody well hurts. Hope you sort it out ASAP so you can get on with enjoying your pg rather than worrying about your bladder :hissy:

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Thnaks Colsy! 

Yeah it's really putting a tarnish on the joy of being PG....I have a feeling that another course of anti-biotics will be the answer but I really don't want to be on them too long. Medications can't be good for LO! 

Hope you're ok and enjoying your p[regnancy....still feeling nauseous?


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> Hope you're ok and enjoying your p[regnancy....still feeling nauseous?

TBH, it hasn't really sunk in yet. I mean, I keep feeling all sorts of weird twinges, and I am knackered and quite nauseous some of the time, but it don't feel true yet. I told two friends by text msg yesterday and they almost seem more interested than me so far! I told them because they both knew about last year's m/c, and I promised to keep them posted. I think I'm actually just trying not to get too excited because I am, if truth be told, absolutely terrified that m/c will happen again. However, I have just booked to see my gp next week, so I think that may well make it all seem a bit more real. I'm going to ask if she can sort out an early scan to help allay some of my fears.

It feels a bit weird saying all of that, cos it sounds as though I'm not excited. I am, I really am, but I am just scared of admitting it really. I'm ever so hoping some of you other girls feel a little bit like this too. Anybody? xx


----------



## wannabemummy

hey ladies not been on for a few days but just wanted to let u know that i went for my viability scan this morn and found out that i dont have just 1 baby but 2!!!! yes im expecting twins :happydance::rofl: me and oh are in comlete shock but happy shock of course!!! so very happy as saw 2 helathy babas with 2 strong heart beats!! and im 7 + 1!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## helz81

OH WOWWEEEEE!!!! Many congratulations!! I'm so jealous!! Do you have them in the family?
Have you had bad nausea or anything cos theres 2 babies? xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm sure other people feel the same. 

I had a chemical a few years ago (was scared this was the same but it was so strong the next day!!) and I know that that can be bad enough...I dread to think abut an m/c. 

I'm sure that everything will be fine this time though....got to be as we're going to help each other through this! :happydance: Will be glad when these pains go though as it's making life very uncomfortable. 

I've not told anyone except my boss at the moment. I was late this morning as I just couldn't get out of bed due to the pain, and then I'm leaving early to go to the dr's so it's not a great day for the workplace....had to tell him this morning so I stay in my job! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

wannabemummy said:


> hey ladies not been on for a few days but just wanted to let u know that i went for my viability scan this morn and found out that i dont have just 1 baby but 2!!!! yes im expecting twins :happydance::rofl: me and oh are in comlete shock but happy shock of course!!! so very happy as saw 2 helathy babas with 2 strong heart beats!! and im 7 + 1!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh Wow! How Wonderful!! You must be over the moon that they are both fine too! 

Congratulations hun!! x


----------



## colsy

wannabemummy said:


> hey ladies not been on for a few days but just wanted to let u know that i went for my viability scan this morn and found out that i dont have just 1 baby but 2!!!! yes im expecting twins :happydance::rofl: me and oh are in comlete shock but happy shock of course!!! so very happy as saw 2 helathy babas with 2 strong heart beats!! and im 7 + 1!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG, how cool is that! Our first Bumpkin twins! :happydance: Ecstatic for the four of you!!! xx


----------



## wannabemummy

haha yeah im just shocked!!! its like wow!!!! my dad was a twin but his twin passed away!!! i was receieving clomid treatment so would have been gratefull for one but 2 is just wow!!!! and the midwife said that she thinks there guna be identical!!!!:rofl::happydance:


----------



## mer01

Afternoon bumpkins, 
wannabemummy- wow twins congrats, glad they are both healthy.
amiee-lou- so sorry your in pain hun, hopefully doc can fix it :hugs:
colsy- i know what you mean, after 3 m/c i am scared to let it sink in too. 
baby.love- love the new avitar!!! so cute.

well i just got back from the library in town and i'm shattered, i want to :sleep: but i cant cos DH is at mil's painting and lo is too hyper for me to close my eyes for a second!! :rofl::rofl:
So roll on 4'oclock when DH gets back and i can have a bloody nap :rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## eswift

aimee-lou said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm ok...still have these damned cramps and problems during the night (3 times last night!) so I'm off to the dr's this afternoon! Hubby is coming to get me and I've made an urgent appointment (just waiting for dr's to call to confirm).
> 
> I still think it's my bladder is bruised and maybe that's harbouring some kind of infection. If I go more than 2 hours without going to the loo I'm in agony!!
> 
> Wish me luck girls!
> 
> Aimee x


Good Luck Darling, lets us know what GP says. I hope everything goes well.. I'm taking OH to MW appointment today. She was a cow last year and I'm not sure that I can cope with her and the 'sarki' comments. In need of moral support at the mo due to the reassurance..


----------



## eswift

colsy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Hope you're ok and enjoying your p[regnancy....still feeling nauseous?
> 
> TBH, it hasn't really sunk in yet. I mean, I keep feeling all sorts of weird twinges, and I am knackered and quite nauseous some of the time, but it don't feel true yet. I told two friends by text msg yesterday and they almost seem more interested than me so far! I told them because they both knew about last year's m/c, and I promised to keep them posted. I think I'm actually just trying not to get too excited because I am, if truth be told, absolutely terrified that m/c will happen again. However, I have just booked to see my gp next week, so I think that may well make it all seem a bit more real. I'm going to ask if she can sort out an early scan to help allay some of my fears.
> 
> It feels a bit weird saying all of that, cos it sounds as though I'm not excited. I am, I really am, but I am just scared of admitting it really. I'm ever so hoping some of you other girls feel a little bit like this too. Anybody? xxClick to expand...


I'm feelin so like that too, Gosh; It's kindanice knowing I'm not alone. OH is being very good with me about the apprehension and neriousness. I so want to be excited and enjoy it all. But the past is not so very far away..:hug:


----------



## eswift

wannabemummy said:


> hey ladies not been on for a few days but just wanted to let u know that i went for my viability scan this morn and found out that i dont have just 1 baby but 2!!!! yes im expecting twins :happydance::rofl: me and oh are in comlete shock but happy shock of course!!! so very happy as saw 2 helathy babas with 2 strong heart beats!! and im 7 + 1!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow!! That's fantastic news!! Double the fun?!?!:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

:crib::crib: Wannabemummy congrats on your fab news xx


----------



## Anababe

Wannabemummy - Wow that great news!! Id love to have twins but i doubt its gonna happen as there is none in my family lol Glad they are both healthy little beanies :happydance::dance:

xxx


----------



## KKSARAH

Wannabemummy:yipee::yipee:

:hug:


----------



## katylaura

Hi, I'm due on the 8th of October x


----------



## littlekitten8

Wow congrats on the twins news. Glad they are both healthy. Bet you were shocked when you saw that on the screen eh?!


----------



## baby.love

Hi Katylaura :wave: welcome to the gang .. I have put you on the list x


----------



## wannabemummy

extremly shocked!!! we only expected to see one and would think ourselves lucky for that!!! the sonographer said ermm ive found 2 heartbeats we both just laughed:rofl::rofl: haha oh dear it just hasnt really sunk in Oh has taken the ultrasond to work to show off haha but will get pics up asap!!!


----------



## belleandbump

wow, double trouble, i would love that but think DH may have a fit!!! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## helz81

wow octobers gonna be a busy month! Someone new joins every day :happydance:


----------



## xjillx

Hi there- I'm new but would love to be added to the October Bumpkins- I'm due on 22nd October! Congrats to all! x


----------



## colsy

xjillx said:


> Hi there- I'm new but would love to be added to the October Bumpkins- I'm due on 22nd October! Congrats to all! x

Hi Jill, you're the same date as me at the mo. Nice to meet you xx


----------



## baby.love

My private scan is booked :yipee: 2nd May at 12 ... I am so excited...Gotta put a deposit down next week when we get paid but its all sorted and i so cant wait! 10 weeks and 2 days and we will know what bubba is :yipee:

xJillx i'll add you to the list :) welcome to the team xx


----------



## Anababe

Welcome newbies and congratulations :yipee:

Aww baby.love thats great!! 10 weeks isnt long atall, it will soon pass!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## mer01

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: way to go baby.love bet you cant wait now can you?

:hug:

xxx


----------



## helz81

Babylove :happydance::happydance:

Im soooo impatient!.. have a look at this,what do you think about this? 

https://www.tellmepinkorblue.com/Gender-Testing-Boy-Girl.php


----------



## littlekitten8

helz - it looks fairly kosher. Not sure I would want to do it though.


----------



## HoneySunshine

it looks ok helz - alot of money to tell you what you could know in a matter of 15 weeks though - or 37weeks for sure!


----------



## Anababe

It looks ok yeah not sure id want to pay that much to find out though, im impatient but im also skint :rofl: So 20 week scan it is for me!


----------



## helz81

It is alot isn't it! I put my dates in and it told me the earliest I could do the test would be 3rd April..well I'll be having a private sexing scan in May,so not much earlier is it! Theres NO WAY hubby would let me pay that much money to possibly find out just a few weeks earlier!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yeah you could buy a cot for bubs instead


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls just a quick update. Phoned the hospital again today and have definitely been referred to Silver Star (high risk team). Aparantly the consultant is looking at a masssive pile of letters at the moment so I should hear from them soon. She thinks my appointment should be on a Monday afternoon as thats when the early pregnancy clinic is held. And the booking clinic is held on a Thursday. So just waiting now to see when it is cos I will have to book it off work as will OH. I was going to go into work today to tell my boss about the pregnancy but OH has gone to work with the ruddy house keys so I'm now stuck at home which is driving me slightly crazy. The other girls will be at work til 8.30pm.


----------



## becky789

hi, I'm due oct 9th! x


----------



## hayleyb86

Starting to believe it all now so have joined this forum - second post so far! Im due 14th October!


----------



## JenWolMoo

wannabemummy said:


> hey ladies not been on for a few days but just wanted to let u know that i went for my viability scan this morn and found out that i dont have just 1 baby but 2!!!! yes im expecting twins :happydance::rofl: me and oh are in comlete shock but happy shock of course!!! so very happy as saw 2 helathy babas with 2 strong heart beats!! and im 7 + 1!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance:Congratulatiosn Wannabee :happydance:

I went for my first dating scan today too. Am 7 weeks and 5 days I only have one little bean in there but v emotional... saw the little heartbeat already and got my pics - have looked at them a million times already.

Am on :cloud9:


----------



## eswift

Been & seen MW, she's done all paperwork etc and has put me at high risk, asked for early scan & wants me to see consultant. So I guess it's gonna be all go... When it starts, hopefully once I've had my scan I'll be sorted..:cloud9:

It was quite a pleasant experience this time, she was a lot nicer and more at ease; guess I must have just got her on a bad day last time. All booked even for my 16 wk check too. She's hopeful that this should be a totally different experience from the last. Fingers crossed...

Although did try to lecture about healthy eating and exercise.. :rofl: How much exercise can 1 person do??? :rofl: I'm a postie and walk my entire route, which is somewhere between 8 & 12 miles; then went on about heavy bags? :bodyb:and heavy trolley? I can't win!! :shrug: I can't go into work being all weak and feeble without telling them, and don't want to tell them until after I've had 1st scan to see if everythings worked?:muaha:

Also went on about BMI, being just on the border of overweight; BMI doesn't take muscle in account and muscle weighs more than fat. I thought seeing the nurse for well womens clinic was bad enough but she didn't lecture about my shape, size or fitness this time. I guess I wouldn't mind if she was slim and slender but she was my size?:hissy:

Ok I've ranted, sorry.. Didn't mean too couldn't stop myself once I'd started..:blush:


----------



## baby.love

God girls my week is getting better and better...Just had a phonecall informing me that my new sofa's will be here this friday :wohoo: That was my present from OH for giving up smoking :D Which girls has been a week today since i gave up :smug:

Hi to the newbies i'll pop you on the list now x


----------



## applegirl

good on you for giving up hon!! So proud of you! :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Congratulations on giving up smoking baby.love, that's a big step.. 

I guess I'm giving coffee up:rofl: Wonder what my OH will buy me?


----------



## aimee-lou

Baby.love - Loving the change of name for your pink bump!! :happydance::rofl:

Back from the Dr's and i've got nothing wrong with me....I'm just Pregnant!!! Apparently it's normal to have this much pain but it will fade....and I've just got to live with it for the time being. Not getting any pain in the daytime now which is a bonus...just at nighttime and hubby has perfected a backrub that gets rid of pain! :happydance:

Oh well....guess I'll know how to spot PG when we try for No. 2! :rofl:

Thanks girls and hope all is well with you!

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## eswift

aimee-lou, I'm so glad everythings ok, at least OH will get some practise with his back rub skills..:hugs:


----------



## awayagain

Hi everyone,

Babylove, well done for stopping smoking honey! I was at the Dr on Monday and it was the biggest waste of time EVER!!!!! This may turn into a little bit of a rant girls so apoligies in advance!!

When I phoned and asked when to make my booking appointment with the MW the receptionist told me I had to see the Dr first, which I was happy about as I want to stop smoking and have been smoking for 15 years and have failed terribly going cold turkey! So I go to see Dr and he firstly asks why I am there, I explain and he hands me a bit of paper to give to the receptionists that will book me in with MW. Then I explain I would like something to help me stop smoking to which he replied "Ah, unfortunately there is nothing we can give you as you are pregnant, and nothing I can advise you to take or prescribe for you is safe during pregnancy!!" No info, no leaflet, nothing! I was speachless......I didnt even have anything to say as I was so shocked (that is not like me!). So I left!!! And I cried, and I smoked and I dont know what to do??? Do I just get patches myself from the chemist and take them anyway?????


----------



## littlekitten8

Awayagain - have you tried phoning the NHS stop smoking helpline? Its free and they are quite helpful. The problem with gps is that they are completely orientated to drugs whereas there is alot they can do to help you stop without having to take drugs.


----------



## awayagain

littlekitten8 said:


> Awayagain - have you tried phoning the NHS stop smoking helpline? Its free and they are quite helpful. The problem with gps is that they are completely orientated to drugs whereas there is alot they can do to help you stop without having to take drugs.

Thank you littlekitten8, I will give it a go, anything is worth a try :) x


----------



## baby.love

Awayagain i was prescribed patches! i was told by the GP that they ARE safe to use in pregnancy! Ok its still nicotine but thats it no other chemicals... I intend to be off the patches within 10-12 weeks and totally free of anything...Your Dr is a tit and it annoys me when women go for help and just get no help or advice :grr:


----------



## awayagain

I know he is tit haha, it has annoyed me too and upset me all at the same time, I didnt give up smoking last time and I thought I would get more support from them! Just as well I have you guys! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Maybe try a different Dr Awayagain! they all have different thoughts on these things...But my Dr checked and its definatly ok to have patches when preg! Your midwife can push it along with your Dr too :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks for the PM Awayagain, i am quite chuffed with my bump :) Although alot of it is bloat! but i can see and feel the curve of it at the bottom and its great ... xxx


----------



## awayagain

Thanks again baby.love, I have been trying to get another appt since monday with no luck, just have to phone again tomorrow morning at 8.30 and see if I can get one with a different dr, and hope I have better luck!


----------



## applegirl

good luck away again :hugs: good for you for trying to give up. Sorry the GP was such an ass!


----------



## baby.love

Good luck awayagain, ... i hope they listen to you this time and give you the patches,. xx

Hey Applegirl :wave:

So whats everyone having for tea tonight? I am having a lovely homemade chilli :D I have gone off chips so my evening meal has to be mash/roasties/rice or pasta lol! 
And todays craving is plain and simple cold cold milk....Delicious x


----------



## eswift

I'm having pizza, not normally into pizza... But hey, it's quick & easy and I'm shattered..

Awayagain - I shocked at your DR's response, as all the other girls have said what a tit! Even MW today was trying to push the NHS Stop Smoking help group and I don't even smoke!! I hope you get a better reaction next time. If not try to push it with MW. It can't be a bad thing to do. So Good Luck!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

I have absolutely no idea what to make for dinner. OH is at work til 1am so Im eating on my own. Had cajun pork, mash and veg last night which was yummy.


----------



## mer01

jacket tato cheese and sweetcorn mmmmmmmmmmmmm
i wish it would cook faster :hissy::hissy::hissy: thought it was ready but its not :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## helz81

Babylove I went off chips when I was pg with DD! Well done for quitting the cigs btw!
Ive just had a korma quorn escolape and rice. Will probably have some toast in abit..Im always hungry at the mo but I guess I should make the most of it while Im not feeling sick!
Don't get me started on chuffin doctors grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Anababe

Wow i didnt even realise it was so late, i forgot about tea! Im having a salad tonight with.. umm im not sure yet, maybe chicken.. ill have to think about it lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Helz I'm kinda suspicious of that test. If it can be done with that test, why can't the Dr's do it?

Quitting smoking. EAT! Lady I know says carrot sticks worked for her, another said hard candies. You have to gain weight anyway, so why not. I'm in the same boat.

Talk about tired, I almost fell asleep in the shower. I'll sit in the tub under the spray cause it helps me relax, made me relax a little too much!

Wanna, congrats on the twins! I would love twins!

Dinner is chicken and rice.


----------



## Frippledip

Still trying to sort out breakfast over here in the states...:loopy:

Hey girls, this might be a stupid question, but I noticed that our team sig pic says we're all due Oct 9? Is it supposed to say that for everyone? :blush:


----------



## HoneySunshine

I fancy duck or steak - body is really craving red meat - which I eat LOADS of...must be an iron thing.

I havent got either of those - its chicken and rice for me too :(


----------



## helz81

Frippledip I can see 09, not just 9


----------



## baby.love

Hehe it means Oct 2009 Frippledip! i can make a new one though if you all want?!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Frippledip said:


> Still trying to sort out breakfast over here in the states...:loopy:
> 
> Hey girls, this might be a stupid question, but I noticed that our team sig pic says we're all due Oct 9? Is it supposed to say that for everyone? :blush:

Oh hunny, it's 09 as in 2009 - not sure you have the same abbeviation in the states?


----------



## helz81

I totally missed your location sorry!


----------



## Nanaki

Baby.love, could you put me on EDD on 13th October, had been seen by Midwife and worked out that I am 6 weeks pregnant so waiting 6 more weeks to go for a scan! :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh Btw Baby.love, Doc gave me my EDD as the 22nd October, not 25th like my brain said. I trust the doctor more! :rofl:

We have had Chicken Kiev for tea. I'm having a huge craving for cheese....it just tastes so nice! And I love it so I'm eating it on everything! lol Hubby is just making me some bread and cheese for my pudding! :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

oooh, craving for cheese = BOY


----------



## baby.love

All done ladies :) I think tonight i will make us a new and improved signature :) I'll start after tea and let you all know when its done ... Maybe something thats good for everyone and wont cause confusion xx


----------



## MommyMichele

Anyone else being insanely cranky mean?!?!?! I just went and woke up DH and yelled "WHERE IS THE F*CKING RICE?!?!" Omg I'm starting to hate myself!


----------



## HoneySunshine

MommyMichele said:


> Anyone else being insanely cranky mean?!?!?! I just went and woke up DH and yelled "WHERE IS THE F*CKING RICE?!?!" Omg I'm starting to hate myself!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

bless! Im fine when im alone...but dont wanna talk to DH when he gets in...:dohh:


----------



## littlekitten8

Im craving cheese too. Putting it on everything! And I had a ham and mustard sandwich for breakfast this morning....terrible!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

boy boy boy boy boy boy.

Thats my guess


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> oooh, craving for cheese = BOY

Really? That's really cool!!


----------



## Frippledip

baby.love said:


> Hehe it means Oct 2009 Frippledip! i can make a new one though if you all want?!

Ahhhh...OK...I'm a numnut! :dohh: No don't make a new one, I'm just a moron!


----------



## Biscuitbaby

I'm due Oct 5th!!!


----------



## millymolly

Hi everyone :hi: 

Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who is irritable and stressed at the moment! :wacko:


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol im convinced Im having a girl so will be interesting to see what it actually is.


----------



## baby.love

All added Biscuitbaby...welcome to 1st Tri and our little gang :)

Girls i am off to relax and watch some lovely TV.... Have a nice evening/afternoon/night/morning girls :wave:


----------



## Biscuitbaby

I've also craved cheese! 

.....Also thought I was the only PMT monster!! Poor oh has had it with me!! Esp over some Ginger biscuits!??! ...I felt ashamed after!! I dont want him to look at me / sit next to me / talk to me or breathe the same air!! 

Any one else as bad as me?!?


----------



## MommyMichele

millymolly said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who is irritable and stressed at the moment! :wacko:

I was just informed by hubby that I am being plain hateful. I told him to bite my arse.


----------



## Biscuitbaby

baby.love said:


> All added Biscuitbaby...welcome to 1st Tri and our little gang :)
> 
> Fankyooooooooooooooooooo! :happydance:


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> oooh, craving for cheese = BOY

Well im craving cake.. what gender prediction do i get?? :rofl:



MommyMichele said:


> millymolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who is irritable and stressed at the moment! :wacko:
> 
> I was just informed by hubby that I am being plain hateful. I told him to bite my arse.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

Ive been like this for last week. My friend said ive not been the same person, im so moody one minute and crying the next :roll: Hormones!


----------



## eswift

I've been a little snappy, but otherwise not too bad.. Although, I have very little patience at the moment though and have to try really hard not to bite through it...


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening ladies. Anyone else suffering evening nausea? Up until bout 4.30pm I can eat for England but after that, yuck, no hope, not been sick just that horrible sick feeling when ur not quite sure which way its gonna go!!!!
DH still been quite accommodating at the mo so no arguments in r house......yet!!!


----------



## pink_princess

Hi everyone!

Im Ellie and i just found out at the weekend im preg! Think im 5 weeks tomorrow. Im very excited/nervous/scared. Think im due 22nd oct. How is everyone feeling? I have been tired and irritable!


----------



## Anababe

Hi Pink_princess

Welcome to Team Bumpkins and congratulations :happydance::hugs:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Pink_Princess i have added you to the list :hugs:


----------



## pink_princess

thanks guys, i have so many questions i dont know who to ask or where to look, there is too much scary info, and i think its too soon for us to tell people. Has anyone told anyone else yet?

x


----------



## helz81

Welcome to new members :hug:xx

Im feeling VERY cranky! Im being sooo touchy n snappy to my poor hubby. 
Im going now to curl up under me blanket,Im not tired,but if hubby thinks I am,he won't bother me.
Nite xxx


----------



## Anababe

Aww Helz, bless you! Night hun :hugs:

Im feeling ok tonight, not moody or anything.. my dad just brought me cake! So thats me and Jellytot happy for an hour or so :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

jlosomerset - im the same. after 4pm i get really nauseous and just feel like crying or going to sleep. Cant eat properly or drink very much so this evening im a bit dehydrated and it hurts when i pee. Forcing water down but really dont feel like it.


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi littlekitten, its rubbish isnt it?!! I have had the same glass of water sat here for the last hour, keep looking at it but thats as far as it goes. I love my food too :-(
Last nite I went to bed wen hubby got it to look after the boys, slept for hour and a half and managed t when I got up but unfortunately cant do that everyday!!! Lets hope it passes soon and it must b a sign that the bump is happy


----------



## pink_princess

Aww sorry your feeling crappy, im tired, but waiting for the time when i feel really sick, not looking forward to it at all cos i have a massive phobia of being sick, i havnt been sick for like 4 years. Maybe i will be lucky! x


----------



## jlosomerset

Pink-princess. I hope it passes u by hun x. I didnt have it in my first 2 pregnancies, boys, so am thinking this one could be a girl!!!


----------



## pink_princess

yeah me too! I keep reading that it doesnt start rally bad till 6 weeks and thats next week. But only symptoms i have are tiredness and sore boobs. I get the occasional period like cramp but i read thats normal and is just the uterus stretching, is that right? x


----------



## littlekitten8

pink_princess - I have a phobia of being sick too. Cant remember the last time I was sick and really dont wanna be sick now lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Still cranky. DH got on my nerves again, didn't fold the laundry properly.


----------



## pink_princess

exactly!! I used to cry every time i was sick. I have not been sick from alcohol since i was 15! Ah well at least there ill be a valid reason! Its worse if you are ill and sick and dont know why! x


----------



## jlosomerset

I'm 6+4 now and its really hit this week, the sore boobies have eased thou but very tired!! My cramps were quite bad but eased at the weekend and just getting the occasional twitch now x


----------



## mer01

MommyMichele said:


> Still cranky. DH got on my nerves again, didn't fold the laundry properly.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i was like this last week felt really wound up for no reason :hugs: hun 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## mer01

welcome and congrats new members :happydance::happydance:

:hug:

xx


----------



## NuttyJester

I can't face eating anything I've had in the last 3 or 4 weeks, at any time of day... so I'm running out of options! Going to check if there's anything I can do to ease it with the Doc on Friday, as I've actually lost a bit of weight from it... it started really bad on Friday though and am down to a jacket potato with marg today, oh, and Weetabix, I can still have some each day. God knows what I'll have tomorrow as I've run out of different foodstuffs. Might have to be beetroot.

It's the same with drinks too, have bought a tonne of different flavours of fruit juice though, so should be ok for a few more days with those. 

I don't feel sick, just think I will be if I eat anything other than something 'new'. Completely off spicy stuff too which is just wrong, I usually have chilli at least twice a week!

Yoo-hoo, Biscuitbaby! ;)


----------



## jayne191284

midwife appointment was great day. I didnt fib about my dates. Told her the truth and she put me forward from 6+4 to 7+4 and due date from 10th oct to 3rd oct. Could you change it baby.love although it might change again when i go for my first scan

urine and BP great and im seeing her next thursday for bloods 

xx


----------



## mer01

:happydance::happydance::happydance: thats great jayne hun glad all was well


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Jayne thats fab news!


----------



## Anababe

Thats great news Jayne :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

great news Jayne and all updated on the list :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok now my mum is telling me off cos I didnt tell the dr that my last period was only a day and a half long. She thinks I might be further along than I originally thought cos of the nausea and the bump. So I could be 9+2 rather than 5+2!!!!


----------



## Vestirse

I think it's time to call him back and book a dating scan!!!! Your bump is rather big for 5+2!


----------



## lexy604

Im due oct 11 thanksgiving :) for those in canada of course


----------



## trinitydm

lexy604 said:


> Im due oct 11 thanksgiving :) for those in canada of course


Yay! :happydance:Another Canadian!! lol...

Welcome!


----------



## lexy604

hehe thankya


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies! 

How are we feeling today? I'm feeling really well today. I had 1 little attack of pain during the night (my own fault...too lazy to go to the loo so left it too late :rofl:) but other than that fine. Bbs are soooo sore though. Hubby may have to just 'LEAVE THEM ALONE' like i've been telling him to!! :lol: 

I'm feeling a little left out....not cranky at all (hubby said I'm better than when not PG!), and the nausea only comes on in waves so no trouble eating at the mo. I know I should count my blessings and I am believe me! :happydance:

I'm so glad everyone seems to be getting on Ok...great news about your MW app Jayne. We have got to wait for ours now but as I got to see the Dr 2 days early I'm hoping the letter and app will arrive soon. 

My thought for the day.....starting to seriously save money for baby-fund! :happydance:


----------



## Mumto1

Hey Bumpkins, :wave: welcome to all the newbies...good luck with your pregnancies!

Great news wannabemummy on the :baby::baby: !!! Exciting!

Well ladies, Ive had my second bleed :hissy: !!!!!! How annoying! The relieving thing is, I had another scan today and bubba is still ok! :happydance: Heart beat still good and sac etc. all looking ok. 
So.....I was :cloud9: but am not out of the woods yet, so will be doing alot of knicker checking over the next 6 weeks! :dohh:

No cravings for me....although I have been drinking alot of cranberry juice ;)
Not many symptoms, still waves of nausea and peeing all the time! 

:hug: for all.....


----------



## applegirl

hi mumto1 - great news about the heartbeat hon! So sorry to hear about the bleed. But sounds like all is well :)

I completely understand you knicker checking though - still at it myself! :blush: I've been having brown CM on and off for the last week and it's making me really nervous!! 

Scan tomorrow for me - so hopefully like you I will see that little heartbeat and get to relax a little. big :hug:


----------



## Mumto1

Applegirl = Good luck with your scan tomorrow hon, hope all is well [-o&lt;

Let us know how you go....

Yeah cant really explain the bleeding? At least its stopped thats the main thing. I am sort of at ease ? 

Littlekitten, how cool if you're further than you think!!! :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good luck to both of you at your scans! Hoping for nice trong heartbeats and wriggling all around! 

:hug:


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies, 

Mumto1 sorry about the bleed but glad all is ok :hugs:
Applegirl good luck with your scan babe,,...its such a nervous but exciting time :hugs:

I have finally hit the 6 week mark and gonna start relaxing now hopefully! was looking at prams online last night and it was great fun :wohoo:

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Mumto1

Babylove, thanks. Also, love the name Aimee Grace. My DD is Neve Grace!


----------



## shmoo75

Morning girls :wave:,

Mumto1 - Glad the scan went well and sorry that you keep having little bleeds. FX that they have stopped now and scans keep showing that noce strong hb

Babylove - well done on the giving up smoking its not easy so well done.

I have just had the worst boob pain ever!! Lasted 5mins in both boobs had to hold them!!!! Dont want that happening at work!!!! Can you imagine?:rofl::rofl::rofl: Just waiting for my scan appointment to come through and, I have 1st antenatal appointment wed 25/02 @2:30pm. Signing off now as, have to go to work! Roll on saturday no work just, house work!!!! Have a good day girls


----------



## eswift

aimmee-lou, think it's a great idea about starting a baby fund... Think I might seriously start one up too. As there's so much going on in our life at the mo, might be a good back up plan... 'Just-in'..


----------



## aimee-lou

eswift said:


> aimmee-lou, think it's a great idea about starting a baby fund... Think I might seriously start one up too. As there's so much going on in our life at the mo, might be a good back up plan... 'Just-in'..

We weren't expecting it t happen quite so quickly and were planning to start saving from next month anyway. Just been online and setup a new savings account and have my first £5 to go in it!! :happydance:

Also, last night I got a teabag box, sealed it with gaffer tape and wrote 'Baby's Money' on it. Any change goes in there....any coinage that I find in hubby's pockets while doing the washing, cleaning the car, looking down the back of the sofa etc too! Reckon I can get about £100 in there by my EDD!! :yipee:(Got the idea from MoneySavingExpert online which I'm also a member of.)

Anyone want to also do a 'Sealed Pot Challenge'? We could all count together on October 1st.


----------



## baby.love

Aimee i started popping all my loose change in a money box when i got my :bfp: i split it evenly between all 3 pots :) 1 for DD 1 for DS and 1 for bubba :) i have encouraged my kids to save money since day 1 and its great..

My son is 3 and he loves saving his pennies, once a week he takes a pound and buys a bag of sweets then puts the change back in his pot..

I'll definatly be interested to see how much bubba has when s/he is born :)


----------



## Razcox

Just dropping in to say hi, don't want to jump in and join you guys just yet though. I have had 2 IC :bfp:'s but both were a bit faint still as i am only 15dpo and 1 day late. Getting another 'proper' test today to comfrim what my boby is telling me and then i will join you guys!


----------



## baby.love

Good luck Razcox :dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

Razcox said:


> Just dropping in to say hi, don't want to jump in and join you guys just yet though. I have had 2 IC :bfp:'s but both were a bit faint still as i am only 15dpo and 1 day late. Getting another 'proper' test today to comfrim what my boby is telling me and then i will join you guys!

Hi RazCox!! :happydance:

Keeping mr fingers crossed that you come to join us!!! 

:hug:


----------



## baby.love

:yipee: i got my 1st appointment with the midwife :yipee: 3rd March at 3pm ... i am so excited .. it feels more real now :cloud9:


----------



## aimee-lou

baby.love said:


> :yipee: i got my 1st appointment with the midwife :yipee: 3rd March at 3pm ... i am so excited .. it feels more real now :cloud9:

:happydance: Yay! Not that long to go really!! 

I'm so excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

I know Aimee it's only a week and a half and thats it the ball will be rolling..I am so chuffed as now i have hit 6 weeks it seems real and so exciting :hugs:


----------



## helz81

Morning ladies
Razcox-fab news,hope to see u in here real soon!!
Babylove- Happy 6 weeks :happydance:
Mumto1- sorry to hear of another bleed,but glad all is well with babe.

I can't remember what else I was gonna reply to!!! :rofl:
My word I was so pissed off last night!! I couldn't stand to be even looked at!!! Feeling better this morning,mood wise,but I am on my own at the mo! I'm going for a drive to town with the kids this morning,I NEED to get some sennakot TODAY I can't go on like this,Ive been to the loo and it hurt like hell and looks like Ive disturbed an old pile cos there was abit of blood-oh the joys of being preggars eh.
I had quite abit of cramping last night too,felt identical to period pains, I almost convinced myself that AF was on her way!!! So to ease my mind I did another pg test when I got up this morning-lovely dark line there now,so thats my mind put at rest..for now :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

aimee-lou said:


> eswift said:
> 
> 
> aimmee-lou, think it's a great idea about starting a baby fund... Think I might seriously start one up too. As there's so much going on in our life at the mo, might be a good back up plan... 'Just-in'..
> 
> We weren't expecting it t happen quite so quickly and were planning to start saving from next month anyway. Just been online and setup a new savings account and have my first £5 to go in it!! :happydance:
> 
> Also, last night I got a teabag box, sealed it with gaffer tape and wrote 'Baby's Money' on it. Any change goes in there....any coinage that I find in hubby's pockets while doing the washing, cleaning the car, looking down the back of the sofa etc too! Reckon I can get about £100 in there by my EDD!! :yipee:(Got the idea from MoneySavingExpert online which I'm also a member of.)
> 
> Ive started collecting £1 coins - in a piggy bank I cant into as its sealed...reckon ill be able to buy a pram by edd :happydance:
> 
> Anyone want to also do a 'Sealed Pot Challenge'? We could all count together on October 1st.Click to expand...

Ive started collecting £1 coins in a piggy bank which is sealed so I cant get into it. I put any I find in there (there is no return once in there :muaha:)
I reckon Ill have enough for a pram by edd


----------



## helz81

Honeysunshine,,your telling us you are gonna wait all that time to buy a pram??? :rofl: Im dying to buy one now!!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Anababe

Morning

mumto1 - Sorry about the bleed but all sounds good with bubs :D

baby.love - Happy 6 weeks and yey for your midwife appt. Thats great, not long at all! :yipee:

Helz - Sorry you been getting cramps, they are totally normal though try not worry! :hugs:

Im no good at saving money in the house, copper and change im ok but anything more like pound coins or notes i end up stealing back when i got no money :roll: I even buy those jars you need a tin opener to get into, but i figured out how to get the money out without breaking it so thats no use! I am going to start saving all my change up though for baby stuff! Its all over the house lol

xx


----------



## colsy

Frippledip said:


> Hey girls, this might be a stupid question, but I noticed that our team sig pic says we're all due Oct 9? Is it supposed to say that for everyone? :blush:

Hiya, somebody has prob answered this already, but I think the 09 bit in the sig refers to the year! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Yay, other peeps with the savings bug! Glad I'm not alone in this as I sometimes feel like a right scrooge making hubby turn out his pockets of all change! 

The idea is that I can count it all out at the beginning of October and buy the last few odds and sods with it instead of worrying where the money is going to come. (May also squeeze enough out for a haircut you never know!:rofl:)


----------



## baby.love

Helz you inspired me to do another test :lol:

Well the 2nd is so dark that the control line is lighter lol... What a way to celebrate hitting the 6 week mark :)


----------



## firstprincess

Woo! 5 weeks today, still feel fine other than slightly sore boobs! I can't wait for my viability scan just 3 weeks and a day to go!!
:hug:


----------



## colsy

pinklilackiss said:


> Woo! 5 weeks today, still feel fine other than slightly sore boobs! I can't wait for my viability scan just 3 weeks and a day to go!!
> :hug:

Hey, I'm also 5 wks today (I think). How come you've got such an early scan? Did you ask your GP for it, or are you going privately? xx


----------



## firstprincess

Privately its £95! but i'm such a worrier. how u feeling? x


----------



## msangie11

I'm 6 weeks today. Still haven't received anything re booking in appointment yet. It's like I'm stalking the postie. Hopefully something will arrive today.

How are you ladies feeling? I don't want to tempt fate but I'm feeling ok. No nausea or anything. I did have an attack of insomnia last night and was awake for about 3 hours so I know I will be super tired later. My youngest DD is going to a birthday party this afternoon, so I'm going to have some lunch with the other mums from school. Let's hope I don't nod off.


----------



## colsy

pinklilackiss said:


> Privately its £95! but i'm such a worrier. how u feeling? x

Pretty shocking, since you ask! What's with the insomnia? Why do I get that? I fall asleep no problem at all, but wake up in the middle of night, usually starving, and can't get back to sleep for ages. xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Right ladies, I phoned the midwife this morning....she said I need to talk to my midwife on Tuesday cos shes not back til then. I also phoned the consultant team who said that she would tell the midwife there are get her to give me a call. So just waiting now to hear from people. Hoping they will get me in for a scan now so that we can be sure. Being 9+3 would explain a lot lol.


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Looks like i am leaving you, had some pink spotting last night and this morning full blown cramps and some blood. Off to docs at 5.30 but not too hopeful as all my symptoms have disapered too.
It's not fair :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## colsy

mer01 said:


> Looks like i am leaving you, had some pink spotting last night and this morning full blown cramps and some blood. Off to docs at 5.30 but not too hopeful as all my symptoms have disapered too.

Mer01, for now keep positive. We all say it all the time in other posts - lots of girls bleed for no apparent reason. You may well be fine yet. Please try ever so hard not to worry all day. I know that will just be sooo difficult, but just hang on in there and keep hoping. I am sure I speak for us all on here when I say our hearts are all with you. Really, really hope that this all turns out OK. Good luck, and loads of babydust xx :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

omg mer babes i am so sorry :hugs: I hope everything turns out ok xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh Mer im so sorry hunni. Will be thinking of you and hoping that this is a very sticky bean and the bleeding is nothing xx


----------



## mer01

Thanks girls, this really sucks arse :hissy::hissy: why cant my body just do as its told??:hissy: i just wish the ground would open and swallow me up, I'm so sick of this. Just snapped at DH for saying theres no point going to hosp, i know hes right but still :hissy::hissy:

*and deep breath in* ok i will update you later cos stupid doc cant see me till 5.30 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Mer I hope everything is ok. 

Thinking of you hun!


----------



## HoneySunshine

helz81 said:


> Honeysunshine,,your telling us you are gonna wait all that time to buy a pram??? :rofl: Im dying to buy one now!!! :rofl: xxx

hmmm, good point! :rofl:

Ive found the one I want already!! Silvercross 3d - lush! :cloud9:

Ill use the £ coins to pay it off of my credit card :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> helz81 said:
> 
> 
> Honeysunshine,,your telling us you are gonna wait all that time to buy a pram??? :rofl: Im dying to buy one now!!! :rofl: xxx
> 
> hmmm, good point! :rofl:
> 
> Ive found the one I want already!! Silvercross 3d - lush! :cloud9:
> 
> Ill use the £ coins to pay it off of my credit card :happydance:Click to expand...

Good Idea!! :happydance:

I have my new total......target is to save £500 in total by 1st October. (I'll be buying things intermittently from after my first scan so the £500 is to cover the last minute bits and a couple of luxuries. 

Hubby has decided we should ask family to get vouchers if they want to give us pressies. We like Mama's & Papa's stuff.....would anyone recommend them?Do they do vouchers?


----------



## HoneySunshine

pinklilackiss said:


> Privately its £95! but i'm such a worrier. how u feeling? x

Im doing exactly the same! :happydance:

11th March, NHS wont give me an early scan even though Ive have PID and 2 mcs...so I need the reassurance


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Mer good luck babe :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Oh mer hun, im so sorry. Good Luck at the docs :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## applegirl

mer01 said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> Looks like i am leaving you, had some pink spotting last night and this morning full blown cramps and some blood. Off to docs at 5.30 but not too hopeful as all my symptoms have disapered too.
> It's not fair :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxx

hi Mer hon - the fact you have already had a great scan means that you have a good chance of things being ok. We'll be thinking about you for the docs at 5:30 hon. :hugs: And you are right - these things are definitely NOT fair :hissy: wish you didn't have these worries babe. :hugs:


----------



## JenWolMoo

Mer... am so sorry ... stay positive... everything crossed for you :hug:

Will be thinkin of you at 5:30pm. Phone them back and hassle for an earlier slot - I do it all the time (may be a cancellation).


----------



## msangie11

HoneySunshine said:


> helz81 said:
> 
> 
> Honeysunshine,,your telling us you are gonna wait all that time to buy a pram??? :rofl: Im dying to buy one now!!! :rofl: xxx
> 
> hmmm, good point! :rofl:
> 
> Ive found the one I want already!! Silvercross 3d - lush! :cloud9:
> 
> Ill use the £ coins to pay it off of my credit card :happydance:Click to expand...

I want the Silvercross 3D too. I'm Ebaying to save for my pushchair fund so that I can justify spending that much to DH.:happydance:


----------



## msangie11

mer01 said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> Looks like i am leaving you, had some pink spotting last night and this morning full blown cramps and some blood. Off to docs at 5.30 but not too hopeful as all my symptoms have disapered too.
> It's not fair :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxx

Mer I'm praying everything is ok with you. Try to stay positive and know that we are all sending you sticky vibes.:hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Good luck Mer!

I'm trying to stay sane over here, praying this isn't another chemical. No bleeding as of yet but AF's due date is tomorrow. I hope that line I got yesterday means my monkey is gonna stay in there!


----------



## Rachie

Hello there, 
My due date is 21st October


----------



## helz81

HoneySunshine said:


> helz81 said:
> 
> 
> Honeysunshine,,your telling us you are gonna wait all that time to buy a pram??? :rofl: Im dying to buy one now!!! :rofl: xxx
> 
> hmmm, good point! :rofl:
> 
> Ive found the one I want already!! Silvercross 3d - lush! :cloud9:
> 
> Ill use the £ coins to pay it off of my credit card :happydance:Click to expand...


Thats the pram I want too..the denim one!


----------



## hopedance

i just wanted to update and let you girls know that this thread moves to fast for me, i can't keep up so i have given up trying, lol. i am still around though and in other threads!!


----------



## helz81

Mer..OH NO!! Hope everything turns out good for you,try keep positive, we are here for you if you need us xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helz81

Hello Rachie,welcome and congratulations!!

Mommymichele- I thought I was having a chemical..the cramps I was getting last night are identical to the ones I get before AF so I was scared she was gonna show up, so scared that I did another pg test this morning to put my mind at ease abit. These first weeks are soooo scary arn't they.


----------



## PrettyBonk

Oct 19th!!!!


----------



## Anababe

Rachie said:


> Hello there,
> My due date is 21st October

Same as me :happydance::yipee:


----------



## eswift

mer - my thoughts are with you, fingers crossed love..:hugs:

aimee-lou, great idea about saving jar, may start that if I can got my DS to leave my change for me; rather than for his beano, sweeties and breakfast club.. I'll have to try really hard!! :blush:

Went to Ikea today looking at kitchen's and for a new bed for DS, just couldn't help stopping and eyeing up all the cots and baby room stuff.. There's so much, OH & I worked out that it'll cost about £400 for and entire room wardrobe, drawers & cot etc. Didn't think that was too bad.. :muaha: I haven't even ventured a look at prams yet, shocked me enough last year.. Gonna have to build up to that, off to mothercare tomorrow, buying some knickers & maybe a bra, as mine are getting too small now..:blush:


----------



## HoneySunshine

hmmm, Simone how come your due 3 days before me but my ticker is 2 days before you?


----------



## millymolly

Thinking of you Mer!

Hope all turns out okay for you


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I've booked my 3rd scan for 3rd March - should be 7+6 then :) Will be able to see my bubble properly :D Whoop Whoop :)

I've picked my pushchair - the icandy apple ... does anyone know if its any good?? xx


----------



## millymolly81

millymolly said:


> Thinking of you Mer!
> 
> Hope all turns out okay for you

I had to look twice at this then cos i couldnt remember posting anything and then thought maybe its just my brain not working but my brain is working and we just happen to have very similar forum names!


----------



## keerthy

Hi everyone it took me a while to catch up with u guys :) 

Mero1 - hope everythings OK with u honey!!! U r in my thoughts n prayers....

As of me --- got my bloodwork results today.
HCG 6437 :happydance:
Am mildly positive to anti cardiolipin anti body so have to.
Continue with aspirin.
Waiting for my scan on monday @2pm can't wait to get it done!!!!! Am still scared..... Just hope I see the HB. 
As of symptoms - tired, nausea (not thrown up yet) dizzy, peeing loads.... Can't eat much - eating lessthan normal.

So how's evryone doing today???


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I don't seem to be able to eat either.. I thought I was going mad tho!! x


----------



## applegirl

keerthy! Great to hear from you babe. Your sympotoms sound spot on and that HCG is ACE!! :dance: 

Looking forward to seeing your scan pics :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies and welcome to our newbies :wave:

All i have done today is lounge about sleeping & eating cookies! So so bad of me but i couldnt resist! 
Bubbleonboard i looked at the Icandy but think the pushchair unit looks so small. I will go for either a Mutsy Urban Rider or a Mamas & Papas MPX/Pramette.. All these new style prams aint to my taste lol! I have big babies so need a good size pram/pushchair. 
Been looking at loads of bits last night and have picked my highchair and swing :D

OOooops i am off on one again! Hope we are all ok xxx


----------



## baby.love

OMG i totally missed Keerthy's post! HIYA babes great news about your levels they are fab :) Good luck with your scan i am sure bubba is sat there waiting to give mummy a big wave :hugs:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I haven't started looking at anything really appart from my pushchair!! Most things i'm getting given to me as I am not working and can't afford it all new :( But my sisters things are blue and my midwife thinks Im having a girl... apparently she said you can guess what your having by your instincts.. and coz of the way i had sickness and dizzyness early usually means a girl??!! anyone been told this?

I need to go to the shop and look at my pushchair I think.. need to start planning that as thats what the babys daddy is buying ... whoop :) xx


----------



## jo_79

Hi everyone

bubbleonboard i had barely any sickness with my first girl felt fine all the way through, the hospital wasnt allowed to tell me the sex back then so i had to wait and find out. 2nd time i had terrible sickness and tiredness to the point i lost about 2 stone and found out at sexing scan it was another girl! This time im really sick and tired again so personally i cant tell from that if it could be boy or girl!


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> hmmm, Simone how come your due 3 days before me but my ticker is 2 days before you?

ooh i dont know.. Whats the date of your LMP? I cant have worked it out wrong cuz thats the date the doc gave me aswel.. how strange.. xx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Ohhh I so want to know the sex im hoping as I am havin scans every 2weeks thats i will find out at 16weeks... if not my friend is going to buy me a 4d scan for my 21st birthday so I can see :)... I'm so impatient!! xx


----------



## jo_79

Sorry if ive missed this but how come your getting scans every 2 weeks? Ignore me if you dont want to answer though :hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Just a quick post to say I am thinkingof your Mer and I have everything crossed that all will be ok.:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jo_79

:happydance: just booked my private scan for 26th Feb!!


----------



## littlekitten8

We want an Urban Rider too. They are so cool.


----------



## helz81

Ooooh I think Ive had a few nausea waves today! Don't know why Im excited about that :rofl:

Im fine now though-got tea cookin..sausage (for hubby n kids,Im a veggie) roast tatys,swede,cauliflower,yorkshire pudds n gravy. mmmmmmmmmmmm Im so hungry!! Im 4 weeks tommorow yayyyyyyy. Decided Im going to tell a couple of close friends when Im 6weeks,but I'm gonna wait till 12weeks to tell family,the rest of my friends,and work.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Cos I have a cyst.. I went to a+e with stomach cramps and they did a emergency scan the next day and found a large cyst... they also couldnt work out how far along I was so told me to go back the following week.. so I went tuesday just gone and saw the heartbeat and was amazed but how much it had grown... and the woman who scans me (shes sooo lovelly) laughed and said come back in weeks and you'll be shocked how big it is then.. she keeps tellin me to go back coz I'm so excited I guess.

Plus they have to keep an eye on the cyst but I think its more coz shes nice haha!

I need to look up this urban rider pushchair me thinks! xx


----------



## baby.love

Girls i have decided to have a little break from the forum....Everything is ok but if i am honest all the info online is scaring me and i am not settling into this pregnancy, i am so scared all the time and not sleeping properly..This cant be good for me or speckle :(

I will be back to check on you all next week and to update the list... I hope everyone is ok and i will catch you all soon..

Before i do go though i just wanna say 

Mer01 i am thinking of you hun and hope everything is ok :hugs:

Bye for now girls catch you all soon... xxxxxxxxx


----------



## joyous1

Hi all

I have just joined this site! I am due on October 8th but worried as I miscarried in September. Hoping this time all is ok. Got a scan in 10 days so fingers crossed


----------



## Razcox

Hey guys, me again. But now i come to join you all. Had a darker :bfp: on a superdrug test so getting everything crossed for a good sticky bean. All being well i am due on the 28th Oct.


----------



## MommyMichele

helz81 said:


> Hello Rachie,welcome and congratulations!!
> 
> Mommymichele- I thought I was having a chemical..the cramps I was getting last night are identical to the ones I get before AF so I was scared she was gonna show up, so scared that I did another pg test this morning to put my mind at ease abit. These first weeks are soooo scary arn't they.

I don't get :witch: cramps till the 2nd day, so fingers are crossed. I am more aware of my womb, but it's not bothering me any. No :witch: symptoms really, I guess. Heavy boobs, tummy feels 'full', got the sniffles, and super tired. Yea I am really tired but I can't get much sleep, like 5-6 hours at a time. And then I am cranky, really cranky.


----------



## mer01

I'm backkkkkk 
Doctor said that with all bleeding its a 50/50 thing, BUT my cervix is closed and EPAU will be in touch for a scan in 24/48 hours :happydance::happydance:
feel a bit achy from her prodding me but i'm so happy that i'm getting a scan.
Hope all you ladies are ok

:hug:

xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

Good to hear Mer, go rest and put your feet up hun!


----------



## Anababe

Baby.love - Sorry your not feeling too good, hope the break helps. We will miss you! :hugs:

Mer - thats great news hun, hope the scan shows a happy healthy bubba in there!! :hug:

Welcome to the newbies and congratulations! 

Im so tired tonight, been getting so very uncomfortable cramps in my right side. I had these pains all the way through my first pregnancy and i was hoping bubs had implanted on the other side this time but nope they are back. Im just hoping my placenta has attached in the right place this time! Im sure thats what was causing me so much pain with my son. Ah well guess ill find out in 7 weeks! Wow thats ages lol

Hope your all ok! xx


----------



## Babes182

Hey October crew I am due October 4th.

Besides feeling constantly bloated and tired all the time. I think I am doing okay. I have a little morning sickness but I have only really had one really bad day. It was not fun. Congratulations to all the October girls. 


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/bumps-1.jpg


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies,

Time for my last early post of the week (lates next week so instead of working 7-2 I'm working 10-7 - makes up my hours plus I get to be even more tired! Oh joy!)

Last night was interesting. Since last weekend when we found out about bubs (feels like a hell of a lot longer than a week!) hubby has been bending over backwards to do everything for me. Nice for the first couple of days but last night all I wanted us both to do was sit down and chill...... We had a chat and now he's back to normal. Means no more cups of tea in bed but I can handle that! 

Feeling very nauseous today, more so than before, and soooooo tired. I slept for an hour and a half on the sofa last night (missed all of Frasier!) and still needed more sleep this morning! Other than that, nothing to report. 

Hope everyone is well. Have a good day girls! xx


----------



## shmoo75

Mer - so glad you are feeling a bit more upbeat and I have my FX that the scan will show beanie is all ok sending you :hugs::hugs: and baby sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Babylove - I know what you mean. I had a m/c last may and, it took my body 7mths before it let me be preggers again. I'm sure all will be ok see you when you are back.

Me & DH will start looking at prams and stuff once my 12wk scan has been done and shows all is ok. Just being extra carefull this time. DH does keep asking me random questions like: Are you going to have a natural birth or a c section? Are you going to breastfeed? Bless him. When I told him I plan on a natural birth but, if doc's say for medical reason I have to have a c-section then I will and, I would like to breastfeed but depends even if its just for a few weeks. DH thinks I can't just breastfeed for a few weeks, I said you can and, I might not be able to do it at all and, will have to be bottle feed. As a 1st time Mum am I right in thinking its easier to get baby to sleep through the night if you bottle feed?


----------



## helz81

Good morning my preggie friends :hug:
Im 4weeks today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: It feels like it's going sooooo slow but feels like Ive known about it for ages!!!
Mer, Im so glad all seems ok,hope scan goes ok too.
Schmoo, Im not sure,but I know that I have 2 children, 1 bottlefed, 1 breastfed and don't remember the bottlefed baby sleeping better on a night. The prob I had with breastfeeding and what happens alot actually is that baby often isn't really hungry,they just comfort suck. My ds would often wake me up several times in the night for a comfort suck. To avoid that happening this time (I plan on b/feeding again if I can) I am going to turn myself into a human milking machine and express in between feeds..so I build up a nice supply of breast milk..available for night feeds..so hubby can help out. Infact..Ive read somewhere that if you are planning on doing that,you must make sure it's someone else feeding baby from a bottle and not the mother as baby will be mega confused.


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Shmoo - I breastfed Caeden for 5 months and he slept terrible through the night, but i think that was just him, not cuz i BF and like helz said, it was mainly for comfort he wasnt always that hungry. But, saying that when i put him onto a bottle around 5-6 months, he didnt sleep any better then really. I loved breastfeeding him, the bond i had was so lovely and its only because he wasnt gaining weight that i had to put him onto formula or i would have continued. I will BF with this baby and im hoping to do it for at least a year this time, providing his/her weight gain is better than Caedens.

Im feeling ok today. No nausea, not tired, no backache lol all gone today! Im sure everything is fine though :)

Hope everyone is ok 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies :happydance::happydance:
congrats and welcome to the new ladies here 

I'm having a days rest today, well if you dont count the fight with my stupid ticker :rofl::rofl:

Are we all ok this morning??? 
Baby.love where are you?? :shrug:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Bored Bored Bored oh so very bored!! 

I'm at work, lost all motivation, it's Friday, I'm going home at 2 and I'm sooooo tired! 

Hope everyone is doing better than I am!! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Im starving..fancy some tomatoe soup and a cheese toastie mmmmmmmm then Im going swimming with the kids..1st thing Ive done with them all week whille theyve been off school :blush: BAD MUMMY!!!


----------



## mer01

just got call from EPAU my scan is 2.15 Monday :happydance::happydance:


----------



## msangie11

I am feeling so tired. I have some Ebay items to post to I'm going to take a walk to the post office. Maybe the freshair will do me some good.

Feeling good other than that and am wearing my new M&S support bra which is so comfortable. I'm up a cup size already 34G arrrggghhh!!!


----------



## HiccupHolly

I'm due approx 12th Oct.


----------



## applegirl

mer01 said:


> just got call from EPAU my scan is 2.15 Monday :happydance::happydance:

Great news Mer!!!

I just had my scan this am after a week of brown spotting on and off - and all is well!! Little bean with heartbeat pounding away. 

So - chin up girl - really looking forward to your results on monday. :hugs:


----------



## colsy

mer01 said:


> just got call from EPAU my scan is 2.15 Monday :happydance::happydance:

Mer, I wish you masses of luck and babydust. How you feeling now? xx


----------



## colsy

applegirl said:


> I just had my scan this am after a week of brown spotting on and off - and all is well!! Little bean with heartbeat pounding away.

Ooooh, how lovely! How far gone are you? Must be sooo amazing to see the heartbeat. I read in my pg book that my baby's heart develops this week and starts beating in just a few days. The entire baby is less than 2mm long! So cute


----------



## applegirl

colsy said:


> applegirl said:
> 
> 
> I just had my scan this am after a week of brown spotting on and off - and all is well!! Little bean with heartbeat pounding away.
> 
> Ooooh, how lovely! How far gone are you? Must be sooo amazing to see the heartbeat. I read in my pg book that my baby's heart develops this week and starts beating in just a few days. The entire baby is less than 2mm long! So cuteClick to expand...

I'm 7 weeks 3 days by ovulation, but they only measured me at 6 weeks today at the scan. But that is fine because we've had great progress since my last scan 10 days ago - when bean could not be seen :) 

Lil apple was 5mm long. Video link below of you wanna check it out! 
https://www.blutopia.com/pamela/yay.avi

:hug: and :dust: to all


----------



## mer01

colsy said:


> mer01 said:
> 
> 
> just got call from EPAU my scan is 2.15 Monday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mer, I wish you masses of luck and babydust. How you feeling now? xxClick to expand...

surprisingly full of energy to be honest, although I'm a little sad as we re-homed our dog last night. We felt he wasn't getting enough attention here. My house is empty i miss him so much :cry::cry: But he went to a lovely family with other Alsatians but it doesn't make it hurt any less. We saw about 20 people before we made a decision though. But they came last night while i was at the doctors and was gone by the time i got back :cry::cry: i was gutted.
love you precious doggy xxx
 



Attached Files:







n1373091177_69353_9035.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

After a great gynea's appointment yesterday i got sent for my early scan. I've got it all booked for 6th March although the sonographer pushed me to have one there and then god only knows why it was far too early. There was nothing to be seen apart from a lovely think womb lining she actually thinks i may be a week behind my dates but that would make sense if i didn't O until late in my cycle as i thought! 

Roll on 6th March!


----------



## colsy

applegirl said:


> Lil apple was 5mm long. Video link below of you wanna check it out!
> https://www.blutopia.com/pamela/yay.avi

Oh my! :happydance:


----------



## KKSARAH

aflight84 said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> After a great gynea's appointment yesterday i got sent for my early scan. I've got it all booked for 6th March although the sonographer pushed me to have one there and then god only knows why it was far too early. There was nothing to be seen apart from a lovely think womb lining she actually thinks i may be a week behind my dates but that would make sense if i didn't O until late in my cycle as i thought!
> 
> Roll on 6th March!

Hi ladies

aflight, glad you had a good appointment, that happened to me too, I had a scan on Tuesday this week, due to spotting and all they could see was a sac, and they think that am 4 weeks instead of nearly 5 weeks!!!

I dont know how I could be as I was charting, and temping, its just confused me alittle.

I have another scan on the 3rd March:happydance:

mer01 really hope everything works out good for you

All you other ladies:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## aflight84

KKSARAH said:


> aflight84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls,
> 
> After a great gynea's appointment yesterday i got sent for my early scan. I've got it all booked for 6th March although the sonographer pushed me to have one there and then god only knows why it was far too early. There was nothing to be seen apart from a lovely think womb lining she actually thinks i may be a week behind my dates but that would make sense if i didn't O until late in my cycle as i thought!
> 
> Roll on 6th March!
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> aflight, glad you had a good appointment, that happened to me too, I had a scan on Tuesday this week, due to spotting and all they could see was a sac, and they think that am 4 weeks instead of nearly 5 weeks!!!
> 
> I dont know how I could be as I was charting, and temping, its just confused me alittle.
> 
> I have another scan on the 3rd March:happydance:
> 
> mer01 really hope everything works out good for you
> 
> All you other ladies:hugs:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

The only thing that worried me was they couldn't see a sac. but she didn't say that was a problem she just said i think it's far too early which is what i said to her before she even took me through! 

it did make me worry for a while but with all the positive tests and blood work still increasing i'm not going to worry it must be fine!


----------



## Anababe

Aww Mer great news about your scan hun :happydance: Sorry about your dog. I know how you feel, i had to re home my great dane last year as he wasnt getting the attention he needed after caeden wass born. I cried for a week, i loved that dog soo much and i still keep in touch with the people now to see how he's doing. And now my son has been put on an inhaler as he keeps getting terrible coughs and is always full of a cold which makes him struggle with breathing, we dont think the cats are helping so after thinking about it for over a month ive decided to let them go, as its not fair they are being limited to where in the house they are allowed etc. Some people are coming for them both today :cry: they are my little furbabies and ill be so sad to see them go :cry: It is best for them though. They need more attention than im giving them. No more pets for me now. Its heartbreaking seeing them go :sad1:

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Anyone else cold? I'm freezing!!!!


----------



## mer01

I know i miss him so much :cry::cry: but they are going to send us pictures and stuff so i cant wait for those. It was unfair on him being in the garden all day while oh is at work and I'm at school. He was such a good puppy, i don't think I'll ever get over it its horrible. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## KKSARAH

aflight84 said:


> KKSARAH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aflight84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls,
> 
> After a great gynea's appointment yesterday i got sent for my early scan. I've got it all booked for 6th March although the sonographer pushed me to have one there and then god only knows why it was far too early. There was nothing to be seen apart from a lovely think womb lining she actually thinks i may be a week behind my dates but that would make sense if i didn't O until late in my cycle as i thought!
> 
> Roll on 6th March!
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> aflight, glad you had a good appointment, that happened to me too, I had a scan on Tuesday this week, due to spotting and all they could see was a sac, and they think that am 4 weeks instead of nearly 5 weeks!!!
> 
> I dont know how I could be as I was charting, and temping, its just confused me alittle.
> 
> I have another scan on the 3rd March:happydance:
> 
> mer01 really hope everything works out good for you
> 
> All you other ladies:hugs:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that worried me was they couldn't see a sac. but she didn't say that was a problem she just said i think it's far too early which is what i said to her before she even took me through!
> 
> it did make me worry for a while but with all the positive tests and blood work still increasing i'm not going to worry it must be fine!Click to expand...


You will be fine Hun, my last pregnancy I didnt see anything until after 5 weeks, and only saw the h/b at 6 weeks 2 days, I had loads of scan before and every time I went they couldnt see anything.

:hug:


----------



## jo_79

[QUOTE
I'm 7 weeks 3 days by ovulation, but they only measured me at 6 weeks today at the scan. But that is fine because we've had great progress since my last scan 10 days ago - when bean could not be seen :) 

Lil apple was 5mm long. Video link below of you wanna check it out! 
https://www.blutopia.com/pamela/yay.avi

:hug: and :dust: to all[/QUOTE]

oh wow!! how great :) ive got my scan booked for 26th when i should be 7weeks 1 day


----------



## Anababe

mer01 said:


> I know i miss him so much :cry::cry: but they are going to send us pictures and stuff so i cant wait for those. It was unfair on him being in the garden all day while oh is at work and I'm at school. He was such a good puppy, i don't think I'll ever get over it its horrible. :cry::cry::cry:

Aww well if you get pics that will be lovely. Im still not over letting Harvey go, it does take time. My cats have just gone. I still have one and i just cant bear to let him go, ive had him since he was 4 weeks old. Brother and Sister have gone though and im sure they'll be happy now.

Thomas kept running upstairs when trying to put him in the cat box and im so out of breathe from runnin after him. I was struggling to talk to the people! Think i need a nap now :rofl:

xx


----------



## panda97

Hi all,

did another hpt today it's still + and darker than Monday's - yay! So okay for now. So worried after my early m/c last month.

I just want the weeks to pass!

Laura and Lily (13 months) plus bean at 4 weeks


----------



## eswift

Been and shopped at mothercare, spent loads, got knickers, support bra and some jeans.. I'm feeling more like me, back into my jeans now!! :happydance: Felt so outta sorts being in my black trousers. :rofl:

Looked at the price of Silver Cross Pram 3d system, not a bad price really; but have to pay extra for the car seat. Still looks as though I'm gonna have to do some serious saving..:rofl::rofl: Me save?!?!?


----------



## MommyMichele

Still super tired, boobs are now a DDD, headaches. Blah.

4 weeks today, so that means we'll find out out if it's a sticky or another chemical this weekend. Every body part I can imagine is crossed! I don't think the :witch: is coming.


----------



## Anababe

Wow its quiet around here tonight, where is everyone!! I usually have loads to catch up on :rofl:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Hey all.. Ive spent the whole day sleeping... :D was great!! How is everyone? x


----------



## Anababe

Aww that must have been lovely to sleep all day Bubble :D lol

Im not feeling too bad today, bit of backache tonight but nothing too bad. Think im going to go bed soon with my laptop and watch a film. Im soo hungry today. Ive eaten so much and just cant feel full!! Im going to get so fat! :rofl:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I have shamefully eaten 6 packets of wotsits... and now I want a carvery :| Im not even hungry lol... I just want everything atm!!!

Early night is the best.. I love them :D Ive had well bad backache... i never they all kicked in sooo early !! xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Evenning ladies. Me too wiv the munchies, although only savoury things, I even opened a bar of choc then put it back, that is so not like me!!! I wanted a carvery at lunchtime, roast beef wiv all the trimmings, mmmm!!! I have a mega bloat going on too :-(


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I want a carvery soo much...

I'm havin a dilema today men troubles :( I really dont know what to do :( x


----------



## jlosomerset

Wots the matter hun? Men r always trouble!!!


----------



## Anababe

mmm Carvery! Theres one near me we usually go every week but not been for a while! Could def just eat that now! Im starving :munch: :rofl:

What troubles you having hun?

xxx


----------



## pink_princess

Hi guys,

Hope everyone s ok. Im in bed with the laptop! Went to my friends bday party at her house for a couple of hours and had to leave, i was so tired and it was sooo smoky, i feel really bad that i went at all cos of all the smoke. I left my fella there! It was proper wierd not drinking! x


----------



## baby.love

BLOODY HELL YOU GUYS CAN CHAT :D 

Just caught up with most of whats happened, but am still half asleep :lol:
Mer sorry about your dog babes :hugs: but i am sure you made the right decision!

Well i cant guarentee i am about for long but wanted to pop in and say :hi:. xxxxx


----------



## Wishing4baby

Hey everyone! Boy, is there a lot to catch up on when away for a few days!You ladies sure do know how to chat! :rofl: I am sitting at work right now. Its 3:00 in the am. Im struggling so much to keep my eyes open. I just wish I could close my eyes for about 30 minutes..unfortunately I cant because I would get fired! :hissy: Been very gaggy. But happy to be feeling symptoms. Im so excited for my first ultrasound in just 4 days-Tuesday. Dh and I are so excited and just cant wait for the days to come quicker!! Hope everyone has a great day!! :hug:


----------



## msangie11

baby.love said:


> BLOODY HELL YOU GUYS CAN CHAT :D
> 
> Just caught up with most of whats happened, but am still half asleep :lol:
> Mer sorry about your dog babes :hugs: but i am sure you made the right decision!
> 
> Well i cant guarentee i am about for long but wanted to pop in and say :hi:. xxxxx

I've missed you due date buddy. Hope you are ok.:hugs:


----------



## Laura H

Hi ladies....just got my :bfp:!! Think I am due 30th October, would you pop me on the list for then & I'll let you know if anything changes!

Hope u don't mind me joining?? Been on the ttc threads for a few months xx


----------



## shmoo75

Morning :wave:

Mer - That is good news about your scan I have my fingers permantley crossed for you and everyone that we have sticky beans and all is ok

Last night I had my 1st really bog OTT hissy fit with DH!!!! I had just cooked dinner and he said I could eat it on my bloody own so, I chucked mine and his dinner in the bin:rofl::rofl::rofl: Then proceded to wash up, put the rubbish out then drive off in the car for half an hr coz, if I stayed in the house with him winding me up(instead of not saying anything he will either laugh at me or, say things that make it worse instead of better! Men!! :grr::grr:) Anyway, came home said I was sorry, he said he was sorry and we laughed about it!!! Asked what shall we have for dinner tonight and he said if your gonna chuck it in the bin better have nothing!!! I have asked him to bring sausages home(he is a butcher) as I fancy sausages for dinner tonight!!


----------



## Anababe

Morning girls

How is everyone?

Aww shmoo well at least you laughed about it :D

I been :sick: this morning! Its come at exactly same time as with Caeden, 5 and half weeks!

Im off to my mums today in Colchester! :D Ill be there for a week but im taking my laptop so ill try pop on everyday to see how your all doing!!

Hope everyone is ok today!

:hug:

xxx


----------



## awayagain

mer01 said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mer01 said:
> 
> 
> just got call from EPAU my scan is 2.15 Monday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mer, I wish you masses of luck and babydust. How you feeling now? xxClick to expand...
> 
> surprisingly full of energy to be honest, although I'm a little sad as we re-homed our dog last night. We felt he wasn't getting enough attention here. My house is empty i miss him so much :cry::cry: But he went to a lovely family with other Alsatians but it doesn't make it hurt any less. We saw about 20 people before we made a decision though. But they came last night while i was at the doctors and was gone by the time i got back :cry::cry: i was gutted.
> love you precious doggy xxxClick to expand...



Hi Mer, I am so sorry to hear about you re-homing your dog, we went through the same thing a wee while back, we had to re-home our newfoundland for very similar reasons, and it is heartbreaking! He was everything to me :cry: :cry: He is with a family now with 3 german shepherds, a collie and a lab, and he is very happy, but as you say it dosent make it hurt any less. Thinking of you :hugs:

x


----------



## shmoo75

Have a great week at your Mum's Anababe and, FX that your not to :sick: I'm off to Lakeside in a mo for a bit of a shop


----------



## bonfloss

Can I join the team please?! We got our :bfp: on valentines day but after 18 long months we have been in shock and denial all week but it's now starting to feel real, I was due for lap on 23rd! EDD is 24/10 which makes me 5 weeks today- off to sort out ticker etc!! Congrats to everyone!
xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya bonfloss you are added to the list :) Congrats on your :bfp:

I have been in denial for over 2 weeks :lol: only now is it feeling real!


----------



## bonfloss

Thanks baby.love - its amazing! Now I am having problems with ticker - how do I add the team bumpkin to my profile??


----------



## baby.love

There is a link on the 1st page hun :hugs: thats for the bumpkins one, and for a preg ticker use the BB code :)


----------



## x-amy-x

Hello october mummies!

I might be joining you yet, and if i do, my due date will be Oct 31st!!! Spooky.

Congrats to you all. 

Here's my tests

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...think-update-original-post-1-better-pics.html


----------



## lalitas charm

Hiya, Can I join you ladies? I got my bfp yesterday (and again today as I was in such shock I tested again!!) and so guess I am due 29th Oct. It depends on which calculater I use as some give me 29th October and others 5th November..... but i reckon 29th October!

Jx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I think I'd better join here! :happydance: We have an EDD of October 9th, although it could be a couple of days either way atm! I'm going to add the Bumpkins picture now! :happydance:xx


----------



## baby.love

YAAAY lots of newbies.. a massive congrats to you all :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

x-amy-x said:


> Hello october mummies!
> 
> I might be joining you yet, and if i do, my due date will be Oct 31st!!! Spooky.
> 
> Congrats to you all.
> 
> Here's my tests
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...think-update-original-post-1-better-pics.html

I dont think there is any denying those tests babes! :bfp::bfp:


----------



## krockwell

sorry ladies....

i'm no longer on team bumpkins... losing our little bub as I type this


----------



## baby.love

Newbies added, other than x-amy-x! although lets be honest that so positive lol! I'll add you when you are ready though hun xxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Massive, Massive hugs to you sweetheart! :hugs: xx


----------



## baby.love

krockwell said:


> sorry ladies....
> 
> i'm no longer on team bumpkins... losing our little bub as I type this

Oh darling i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

krockwell said:


> sorry ladies.
> 
> i'm no longer on team bumpkins... losing our little bub as I type this

Oh Krockwell hun.....I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and your DH/partner. I have been there myself. Sending you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## eswift

krockwell said:


> sorry ladies....
> 
> i'm no longer on team bumpkins... losing our little bub as I type this

:hug:Awww you poor thing, my thoughts are with you.:hug:


----------



## eswift

HI!!:hi: To all the newbies & congrats...

I've missed loads again since yesterday.. How's everyone doing? I'm finding morning time awful, by the time I've washed & dressed; I'm feeling all sick again.. Brushing my teeth is starting to be a horrid experience:blush: 

And where has all this facial hair come from?? My DS who's been at my Nanna's all week told me today I was growing a beard like OH. Been and looked and my was he right?!? Out came the twizers, no as bad but not good?!?! How embarrassing?!:saywhat:

On the good side though my finger nails are growing really fast and really strong now too, even had a buy a nail file as I kept snagging everything. I've lost a little weight too, can't be all bad:dance:. New bra from mothercare is so comfy too as are the jeans (Even my Grandad commented on the weight loss! Think it's more the new jeans :rofl:)

I did the weekly shop last night and it clicked suddenly about how many different colours of veg & fruit we're buying and I'm eating. :thumbup: Trying to steer clear of chrisps & biscuits. I was quite pleased, but gone through a full carton of pure orange juice already today. Just can't drink coffee at all. I've got a fruit tea to try later, just don't fancy it yet?

Anyone else finding things different??


----------



## x-amy-x

baby.love said:


> Newbies added, other than x-amy-x! although lets be honest that so positive lol! I'll add you when you are ready though hun xxx

Doing a digi in the morning, if that says PREGNANT than you can add me.

Thank youuuu :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Just a quick update. Haavnt been on for a couple of days cos I got a bit paranoid about losing bubs. I have a scan on Monday when I will be 6 weeks (or 10!!) so hopefully will be able to see why I'm getting so big and see bubs heartbeat. Im so worried that there will be nothing there though. Am I just being silly?


----------



## helz81

Hello girls

Welcome and congrats Laura H...nice to see u here too,and yayyyyy same due date as me! There are 4 of us now!!
Welcome to Amy too..congratulations..looks positive to me! And yayyy at last someones due _after _me! lol although Ill probably go overdue knowing my luck.
Krockwell, I can't tell u how sorry I am :hugs:


Kitten,good luck for scan tommorow,oohh just seen you may be further along than u thought!
I probably won't get to come on here much this coming week..works got me down on rota to work Tues,Wed,Thurs,Fri,Sat and Sunday. Im hoping to god I don't start with tiredness and sickeness till week after!!! Ive been at work today and Im feeling more knackered that usual. Mite go have a nice long soak in the bath cos Im freeeeezing!!


----------



## x-amy-x

helz81 said:


> Welcome to Amy too..congratulations..looks positive to me! And yayyy at last someones due _after _me! lol although Ill probably go overdue knowing my luck.

Well i went early with my last one and ended up with a section so it's likely i'll go early again.

It's not fair though coz my estimated due date couldn't possibly be any later in October :rofl:

Great to be an october mummy tho. Whats gonna happen if at my scan they change my date to a november mummy! I'll make sure my csection makes me an october mummy :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Im torn between hoping I'm further along cos then I'm closer to the 12 week mark....and hoping I'm not cos then I won't be a bumpkin anymore!!


----------



## FluffB

*waves* Hellooooo. Im due on the 1st Oct. May I join the group please?


----------



## mer01

baby.love- will you please take me off the due list thank you :hugs:

good luck ladies

:hug:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: take care mer01 hun, gonna miss you...take care and i hope your return to 1st Tri is a speedy one xx


----------



## mer01

Thank you baby.love :hugs:

hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies :hugs:

:hug:

mer

xxxx


----------



## keerthy

Hello everyone!!! Welcome newbies.....

Well, I can't come online much like b4 . I am too too tired atm and sleep for more than 12 hours a day. Have to use my iPhone for the Internet as I haven't got my laptop sorted out!!!! 

Today tried Lamb soup --- my mom made for me saying it is healthy. It tastes yuck!!!!! It was awful!!! :sick:

Brushing my teeth has become a horrible. Anybody else got similar problem?? I am planning to change to kids paste.....
Just waiting for my scan tomorrow. 

So how's everyone doing?

Excuse me for not posting much - haven't got internet except my iPhone :(

It takes a while to get a new connection.


----------



## keerthy

Mero honey am so sorry dear!!!! :hugs: :hugs:
Hope u r alright!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

good morning all! Firmly on the first trimester train now, have to pee every few hours and i am knackered cuz i have to wake up in the night to go! Brought a couple of books on pregnancy as i realised i had been so focused on TTC that i didn't really know that much about what to do after . . . .OPPS!

Going to the doctors tomorrow and i'm a bit nervous as i dont know what to expect, what happens in the first trip to see the GP? Not a fan of doctors and tests so if i know what to expect i might be able to keep calm.


----------



## lalitas charm

keerthy said:


> Brushing my teeth has become a horrible. Anybody else got similar problem?? I am planning to change to kids paste.....
> Just waiting for my scan tomorrow.

Hiya,

I find brushing my teeth almost painfully sensitive, I noticed this on wed/thurs to start with, I guess I'll need to change to sensitive tooth paste. I dunno if this is a symptom or not.

Good luck at your scan!!

Jx


----------



## lalitas charm

Hey Razcox,

I'm not sure what they will do at your apt, mine is tues but I dont think that they will do much as it is pretty early. I guess it'll mostly be a chat and then a chance to get your appointments organised for the MW etc.

I cant see there being anything to worry about.

Jxo :hugs:


----------



## abigail_71

Hello - Can I join please? I am due 29th October x


----------



## Razcox

lalitas charm said:


> Hey Razcox,
> 
> I'm not sure what they will do at your apt, mine is tues but I dont think that they will do much as it is pretty early. I guess it'll mostly be a chat and then a chance to get your appointments organised for the MW etc.
> 
> I cant see there being anything to worry about.
> 
> Jxo :hugs:

Thanks for that, i was reading 'what to expect when you're expecting' and it had a whole bit on the first doctors appointment (they did say it varies from GP to GP) about where they check a huge list of things. It got me a bit stressed because i was like 'they are going to but WHAT WHERE!' :rofl:


----------



## lalitas charm

I try not to read too many of those things as I think that because you aren't being told face to face by someone then the information seems a bit worse than it really is. It is stark and blunt.

The thing is, everyone is different and as you say every gp is different, I'm sure your GP will not do anything that you aren't comfortable with, if they ask you to do something you aren't happy with then tell them. they will understand and see if there is a way round that. I know my GP spent about 30 minutes for about 4 appointments trying to calm me when I went for a smear last year and she really understood how uncomfortable I was about it. In the end it was fine. I'm going to see her on Tues as I only like her and 1 other Dr but the other one is on maternity leave atm.

Let us know how you get on! I dont think that I'll be online tomorrow but I'll check on Tues evening.

Jx :hug:


----------



## x-amy-x

Add me to october 31st please!!! :happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Morning Bumpkins

Good Luck tomorrow LittleKitten :hugs:

Welcome to our newbies and congrats :happydance:

Im having such bad backache lately, i thought it was mainly just at night but ive woke up with it this morning, in my lower back and my right hip/leg :roll:

Going to the park for a walk today with Caeden, Mum and my Sister. Not been out round Colchester for ages, i love this little town miss living here :D hehe

Hope your all ok! :hug:

xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Morning :wave:

Sorry to hear that Mer :hugs::hugs:

I am fine today just want to pee for England. Not feeling sick but, getting boob pain everyday for a little while. If thats all I get and the tiredness then, i am a happy pregnant lady!!!

Must go and do boring :iron: will be back later to check on you all.


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Good Morning Everyone, 

I'm still in bed!:blush:I really can't be bothered to get up today. I have work at 3, so I'm going to have to. I have to do a long day today (3-midnight), and then I'll be ready to drop when I get in. 

The tiredness really hit me majorly yesterday I think, as did the pregnancy brain malarky. I couldn't think straight, and was putting empty boxes in the fridge at work, and full packets of crisps in the bin. Even the customers were commenting! :rofl:

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## baby.love

Hey ladies how is everyones weekend going?

Welcome to all our newbies :) Now gonna add you to the list x


----------



## bonfloss

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: We told my bro and SIL yesterday and I am so glad as she is 14 weeks with their first so its great to compare notes!! Anababe - I am also getting horrible lower back pain every now and again and its worse when I sit. Going to beach with the pooch this afternoon as its a lovely day here.
xx


----------



## mer01

hi ladies, just checking you are all well.

Is it weird that i cant leave?? i mean i know i dont belong here anymore but i cant tear myself away iykwim. Missing you ladies so much, i will be here regularly to check your all ok. And i will let you know how i get on tommorrow at my scan, although i dint see the point in going my DH says i have to. Strangely feeling better today, not as sad as i thought id be.

:hug:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: mer thanks for popping in and seeing us, i shed some tears and said a prayer for you last night. Glad you are feeling a bit better today sweetheart but i must say i do agree with your OH about the scan.. Take care :hugs:


----------



## helz81

I wasn't gonna come on here today but I just had to..came on to see how you were doing Mer :hug: I agree,think its best you get the scan over and done with hun.

Im really struggling with constipation, since I started taking senna to try ease it, I havnt managed to go atall!! My stomach is so bloated and Im sooo full of wind it aint even funny no more!! I wasn't gonna ring the doctors just yet,think it's abit early..af wasn't even due untill yesterday/today, but I think I should? Mention the fact I am bunged up,they maybe able to perscribe me something stronger than what Im taking? I was looking for an excuse to get me name down for a midwife appointment anyway :rofl:
Ive done all this before but I can't remember (must be pg brain already)..do we get an early scan,like a dating scan before or at 12weeks even if we are sure on due dates?? Just that Im hoping I can have a scan before 12weeks so Ive got a scan pic to show my dad,to tell him Im pregnant.
Babylove, are you feeling better? Are you back for good?


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Helz, i am gonna push for an early scan as i am huge for 6 weeks! Plus my linea nigrea(sp) is showing already! but usually its the standard 12 week scan as the 1st one.

Dunno if i am back for good yet :( feeling a bit more settled, but as silly as it sounds my head hasnt caught up with my body and i cant get it through my thick skull that i am pregnant :lol: We have wanted it for so long and now its happening it doesnt seem real.


----------



## helz81

I hear ya,feel the same way!


----------



## pink_princess

Hi! I have spent the weekend at a party fro night and out with friends last nite in middlesborough, its been planned for ages. I have not touched alcohol since before i found out and today i feel like ive had a really heavy weekend. I feel like crap! and im full of a cold! ah well, it will all be worth it :) Still cant wait till my midwife app, i will be 9 weeks then. x

ps im 5 weeks 4 days i think!


----------



## eswift

I've had to accept this week that I'm Pregnant.:happydance:

My taste in food has changed totally, I'm so uncomfy in my body and my clothes just don't fit! The sweeping sickness feeling is quite a horrid morning experience that I'll quite happily not miss when it chooses to leave. It is not a hobby of mine eating bickies before getting outta bed. 

It's kinda hit home somewhat hard this week. :dohh: Back to work in the morning, bright eyed and bushy tailed; I'm so not looking forward to it after being able to lounge about this week just past.. Guess all I'm gonna do on the afternoon is sleep...:sleep: Thank the lord I can't get in the house to do the housework..:blush:

Although, I'm gonna have to buy some different tooth paste as that's getting urgh and urghier on a morning..:hissy:


----------



## applegirl

mer01 said:


> hi ladies, just checking you are all well.
> 
> Is it weird that i cant leave?? i mean i know i dont belong here anymore but i cant tear myself away iykwim. Missing you ladies so much, i will be here regularly to check your all ok. And i will let you know how i get on tommorrow at my scan, although i dint see the point in going my DH says i have to. Strangely feeling better today, not as sad as i thought id be.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxx

Big :hug: mer! let us know how things go at the scan tomorrow. And you should hang around here as long as you like babe :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

baby.love said:


> Hiya Helz, i am gonna push for an early scan as i am huge for 6 weeks! Plus my linea nigrea(sp) is showing already! but usually its the standard 12 week scan as the 1st one.
> .

wow - really!!? Your linea nigra already!!! wow - yes. I think an early scan is in order! maybe you are further along than you think ?? :hugs: 

Did you test in December hon? :hugs:


----------



## eswift

applegirl said:


> mer01 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, just checking you are all well.
> 
> Is it weird that i cant leave?? i mean i know i dont belong here anymore but i cant tear myself away iykwim. Missing you ladies so much, i will be here regularly to check your all ok. And i will let you know how i get on tommorrow at my scan, although i dint see the point in going my DH says i have to. Strangely feeling better today, not as sad as i thought id be.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Big :hug: mer! let us know how things go at the scan tomorrow. And you should hang around here as long as you like babe :hugs:Click to expand...

I echo that too:hug::hugs:


----------



## baby.love

applegirl said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Helz, i am gonna push for an early scan as i am huge for 6 weeks! Plus my linea nigrea(sp) is showing already! but usually its the standard 12 week scan as the 1st one.
> .
> 
> wow - really!!? Your linea nigra already!!! wow - yes. I think an early scan is in order! maybe you are further along than you think ?? :hugs:
> 
> Did you test in December hon? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hmmm yep think i may ring Dr tomorrow! I didnt test december i dont think lol... but i had a "period" in Jan that although didnt last as long as normal was heavy, see i am now worried that maybe i WAS pregnant and now i'm not which is crazy as my tests have got darker not lighter and i am growing by the week. But my brain is gonna pop soon as i am confused.com!


----------



## applegirl

baby.love said:


> applegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Helz, i am gonna push for an early scan as i am huge for 6 weeks! Plus my linea nigrea(sp) is showing already! but usually its the standard 12 week scan as the 1st one.
> .
> 
> wow - really!!? Your linea nigra already!!! wow - yes. I think an early scan is in order! maybe you are further along than you think ?? :hugs:
> 
> Did you test in December hon? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm yep think i may ring Dr tomorrow! I didnt test december i dont think lol... but i had a "period" in Jan that although didnt last as long as normal was heavy, see i am now worried that maybe i WAS pregnant and now i'm not which is crazy as my tests have got darker not lighter and i am growing by the week. But my brain is gonna pop soon as i am confused.com!Click to expand...

no way babe!!! You are defo pregnant!! :yipee:
call your doc - I agree a scan is important.


----------



## Laura H

baby.love said:


> Hiya Helz, i am gonna push for an early scan as i am huge for 6 weeks! Plus my linea nigrea(sp) is showing already! but usually its the standard 12 week scan as the 1st one.
> 
> Dunno if i am back for good yet :( feeling a bit more settled, but as silly as it sounds my head hasnt caught up with my body and i cant get it through my thick skull that i am pregnant :lol: We have wanted it for so long and now its happening it doesnt seem real.

Get to the docs hunny....it could be twins??? xxx


----------



## baby.love

See i have googled "bloating" and my belly size seems normal(preggo bloating normal) and i am assuming its bloating! and i have read that the linea nigrea doesnt always fade from previous pregnancies, so there are explanations for it all i guess :lol: I hate pestering Dr' and am seeing midwife a week tuesday so i might just wait and see her and see what she says. 

I just get so worked up and freaked as i still cant believe i am preggars. Thanks though hun i appreciate your advice and if i get anymore freaked i'll ring Dr before next tuesday xxx


----------



## baby.love

*faints at the mention of twins*


----------



## Anababe

Id go to the doc baby.love to just get checked if you are further along. But also saying that, ive got my linea nigra too.. it never really fully went away from caeden and that was over a year ago. It did fade alot but was there faint, now im pregnant i can see it again. And i know for def im not further along.. so it could just be because you've already had children. As for the thinking your not pregnant now.. the lines wouldnt be getting darker hun, you are def pregnant. You should try stop worrying so much babe (easier said than done i know :dohh: )

Had a lovely day at the park today, caeden really enjoyed it :D we went for ice cream after.. was yummy :D:D hehe

My back is still really sore but these cramps are just awful!! I really thought AF had come today, i just 'felt' like she had arrived.. and with these cramps aswel i was a little worried, had wait til i got off bus and got home to go straight toilet but nothing, just cm :dohh: makes me feel silly when i panick like that!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls and sorry i was being daft, i'll try and chill out a bit now! i dunno whats wrong with me i was fine with my other pregnancies, yet this one i am so paranoid and totally not relaxed. 

:hugs: Thanks again xx


----------



## Laura H

baby.love said:


> *faints at the mention of twins*

:rofl: Sorry hunny LOL
I just remember a girl at our parent & toddler group, she has twin girls and I heard her saying that she knew because she was huge right away, like, full on bump by 11/12 weeks!!! 
Like you say, probably just bloating hunny. I'm only about 4+2 weeks and have a right bump but its just my sunday lunch!LOL xxx


----------



## baby.love

I would put it down to food but i am eating less since my :bfp: as i just cant finish a meal these days. 

Maybe as its my 3rd i will show alot quicker this time .. xx


----------



## helz81

Ive bloated up,but thats down to constipation I think..what aload of sh1t :rofl:
Im expecting to start showing alot earlier than I did with my other 2,just hope I don't get mahoosive!!


----------



## aflight84

yeah me too it comes and goes some days i'm really bad and others not so. depends on what i've eaten. 
I'm trying to eat a lot more fruit to help me out if you know what i mean!


----------



## obeez

Well ladies just checking in, try to leave a wee message every few days. Mer I am so sorry to hear your news hun :hug:

I don't really have much to update, I am now about 5 and a half weeks, still no ms thankfully and the peeing marathon in the night seems to have stopped for the moment. I haven't experienced any tiredness either. In fact I feel completely normal apart from Hubs laughing at the size of my boobs on random occasions.

Have doctors appointment on Weds after work, they need to confirm pregnancy. I'll be 6 weeks by then. Will hold my wee in just incase they want to test me! Found out my mum is coming over from Florida in 2 weeks time for a short visit so will she will be the first person we tell. Was wondering how I was going to tell her. Would rather wait until 12 weeks but heyho. Also having to tell my dad at 10weeks as it's his 60th bday and may be rather obvious with just an OJ in my hand!

Anyway, hope you are all well ladies and have had a nice weekend x:hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Just got in from my first long day back at work and I'm shattered! Working from 7.30am to 8pm sucks at the best of times. Nausea really kicked in at about 5pm which was hard but I managed to soldier on without anyone being any the wiser. Im so nervous about tomorrow. Just have this horrible panic that there will be nothing there and the BFP was just an ovarian cyst or something! I know its silly cos I really do feel pregnant but there we go lol. Will let you know how I get on. Drank loads today at work - had 2litres of squash and 500mls of water too. Only problem being that I was peeing even more lol. Hope everyone is feeling ok.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hello! Can I join in the thread? Looks like you have an empty slot on 27th Oct which ties in nicely with.... my due date!

How is everyone doing? I am feeling completely non-pregnant the last few days (no m/s at all so far), except for the excessive peeing and increasingly darker opks (don't know why I keep testing really, but guess I will keep using these as hpts and run my cheapie internet supplies down to nothing before I finally believe I am preggers!)


----------



## baby.love

Lucy Lu slot now filled :) welcome over hun x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Ladies! Hope youre all good? I guess Im "one of the lucky ones" who is getting no symptoms?? I have sore boobs at night and thats it! I did another test today to see if Id imagined the whole thing!! :rofl: obviously its was the strongest id ever had!
Anyone else at my stage and not feeling any different to normal??


----------



## bonfloss

Hi Lucy Lu and Congrats! 

HoneySunshine - I am about same stage as you, I am also having sore boobies mainly during the night and have had some bouts of nausea. The last couple of days I have had a dull cramp in abdomen and around lower back which is bothering me. I have phoned early pregnancy clinic and they have said its probably just things settling in and uterus starting to stretch and not to worry but its so hard not to think the worst!

Hope the rest of you are all having a good day.
xx


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> Hey Ladies! Hope youre all good? I guess Im "one of the lucky ones" who is getting no symptoms?? I have sore boobs at night and thats it! I did another test today to see if Id imagined the whole thing!! :rofl: obviously its was the strongest id ever had!
> Anyone else at my stage and not feeling any different to normal??

me me me me me!!!! :rofl:

Apart from the horrible cramps i was having last night and the weeing more often i still dont relly feel pregnant. I dunno, i guess i am more tired in the mornings and my boobs are tender but they havent grown or anyhting like last time. 

Only time i feel sick is in a morning before i have breakfast but then im fine. 

6 weeks on Wednesday :happydance::happydance:

Hope your all ok today :D

xxx


----------



## londongirl19

Hi ladies, I just wanted toshare with you all! so excited, just came back from a scan and saw a little heart beat! can now believe this is actually happening... oh and i have anew due date! 14th oct!! I have waited years to see this little miracle, and i cant stop smiling... :)
best of luck to all october mummies to be! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## colsy

londongirl19 said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted toshare with you all! so excited, just came back from a scan and saw a little heart beat! can now believe this is actually happening... oh and i have anew due date! 14th oct!! I have waited years to see this little miracle, and i cant stop smiling... :)
> best of luck to all october mummies to be! xxxxxxxxxx

Sooo cool Great to hear your news. xx


----------



## baby.love

Aww Londongirl thats brill hun, i have updated the list with your new date :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Had my first scan this morning. Definitely 6 weeks not 10! Saw a lovely sac and yolk. Bubs is still small at the minute so I have to have another scan next Monday when we will hopefully see the heartbeat. Continuing on due date of October 19th for now til they can measure the baby and tell me for sure my dates. Feeling alot more relaxed now that I've seen that there is actually a pregnancy there.


----------



## eswift

littlekitten8 - I'm so pleased for you. That's so reassuring. You're so lucky!!

I'm still waiting for my letter. Won't be long and I'll be chasing the postman around his route asking for it.. Ok, I'm quite jelous...


----------



## mer01

yey little kitten thats great :happydance::happydance:
here is mine from today looks like everything is still there, but sonographer said not to get my hopes up until next week when i have another scan.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00034.jpg
File size: 97.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## colsy

mer01 said:


> here is mine from today looks like everything is still there, but sonographer said not to get my hopes up until next week when i have another scan.

Here's hoping for you. xx


----------



## baby.love

wow mer01 i'm keeping it all crossed hun xx

Littlekitten glad all went well babes xx


----------



## jo_79

Evening girls!
Mer01 i have everything crossed for you that your ickle bean is still there and is staying put!

I am really suffering with sickness, well ive not actually been sick but the feeling is there constantly. I've barely eaten since last week but when i do i feel worse, ive tried keeping drinking water but it tastes rank to me :( When i was pg with hollie i was like this and lost about 2 stone and i looked so ill :cry: OH went to the shop on saturday and i thought i was gonna pass out at one point all shaky and dizzy, had a few sips of coke and felt a bit better.

Im nervous about scan on thursday and there actually being a little bean there but surely i wouldnt be so ill if there wasnt???? 

Lol i did a test last week as it was the last one lying around and the test line was sooooo dark you could barely see the control line in comparison!

I must think positive!!!


----------



## tnklove1220

Hi all. I'm new. First time posting on the First Trimester Section. I posted last Friday on TTC threads that I tested and got my BFP!!! My projected due date according to the calculations is October 25. I'll reconfirm after my first dr. visit on March 13th. 
Congrats to all of you lovely ladies!!!
Tiffany


----------



## Anababe

Mer - Im hoping you still have a sticky little bean in there. Thinking of you hun:hugs:

Welcome Tiffany and Congrats!

Jo - Sorry your suffering with sickness so badly. Hope it passes soon or you!

eswift - Hope you get your letter soon and you can stop stalking the postman :rofl:

Littlekitten - So glad you feel more relaxed now! Bet you cant wait til next Monday! :hugs:

xx


----------



## eswift

mer01 said:


> yey little kitten thats great :happydance::happydance:
> here is mine from today looks like everything is still there, but sonographer said not to get my hopes up until next week when i have another scan.

Crikey, that's a good scan picture. Hope all goes well next week, keep us in the loop..:hug:


----------



## willow77

Hi Girls,

Congratulations on all your BFP's

Please can you add me for 28th October.

W x


----------



## firstprincess

Hey Girls...
Hope your all doing ok.
I'm 5 weeks and 4 days today... still no symptoms other than sore boobies, my peeing on a stick addiction has continued and the FRER I took this morning shows the strongest line I have ever seen, its so dark u can barely notice the control line. I'm still getting twinges, today they are quite low and sharp.
I phoned babybond today to pay my deposit for scan and I have re-arranged my appt for Fri 6th March @ 1pm. They have said it may need to be an internal scan as I will be 7weeks and 1 days. I can't wait. I just want to know things look ok.
xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi :wave:

Mer - Its great news about your scan today I am so glad you listened to your and the girls on here and went. FX for nxt Monday what time are is your scan?

Littlekitten - That's also great news about your scan too hun 

Babylove - *YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!*Now will you belive it?:rofl::rofl: I know what you mean though it feels like a dream and I will be rudely awoken at any moment

Now I thought I would ask you girls a question. On CD24 (Sunday 25/01/09) I had a big dolp of EWCM, grabbed DH and dragged him upstairs for :sex:, Monday CD25 I had some spotting, Tuesday CD26 I was very moody, Wednesday CD27 I was very moody did a HPT that was :bfn: then, in the evening I did an OPK and that was +. I didn't do an OPK before or, after CD27. On CD37 (Sat 07/02/09) I tested and got a faint :bfp:, on CD38 I tested again and got :bfp: also with a CB digi saying Pregnant 1-2. Now I gave up temping in December as I was ill and, didn't see the point. When would you say I OV'd?


----------



## mer01

The next scan is Thursday 5th March at 2.00.

My hubby just got a smack around the head for telling his mum i have a bucket uterus :rofl::rofl: cheeky bugger!!.

I'm glad to hear your all doing well, even with the sickness which sucks :hugs:

:hugs: to you all 
:hug:
xxx


----------



## helz81

Mer, abit of hope still,thats the most excellent news,your baby is a little fighter! Hope your next scan goes well xx
Kitten, glad your scan went well, don't worry about your bump,it's lovely and remember were all different. xx


----------



## helz81

Hey,we only need a due date of the 10th then we've got full house!


----------



## kermie219

hi:) I'm due Oct.12:) Looks like it's going to be a busy month!!


----------



## shmoo75

Mer - My scan is on Thursday 05/03 @9am! FX that that is a lucky day for being scanned.

My DH told me last night he wants to come to the scan but, doesn't. As when we were last there we had the worst news confirmed :cry::cry: I am sure that this time it will be very different. Even though I am scared every time I go to the loo which, is every 45mins to an 1hr during the day, I am more positive as, deep down last time I knew I was going to have a m/c. Does that sound strange?


----------



## Anababe

Awww my little man was born on 10th :D hehe


:hissy::hissy::hissy: Hate this backache!!! LOL


----------



## applegirl

mer - so so happy for you hon :yipee: praying and hoping that the good news keeps rolling in :hugs:


----------



## trinitydm

Hey girls! It's great to see everyone doing fairly well..and big :hugs: to those who aren't doing the greatest.
I'm pretty scared too that I'm going to wake up from this "dream"... This is our first child and we got pregnant on our first cycle - it just seems to good to be true. So of course I'm worried 99% of the time....
BUT! Chins up ladies....gotta keep that positive mental attitude in our minds!

Quick question...is anyone still getting the AF-like cramps? I'm only 5+3, but I'm just curious as to who still has them and who doesnt...


----------



## Anababe

Im gettings cramps, im 5+5 and they only started couple days ago. Im sure its normal hun, i had them through my first pregnancy and everything was fine :)

Im off to bed now ladies

Night night xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls :)

I finally believe it now Shmoo thanks for the kick up the bum :lol: I have been very very naughty and i have brought my pram! it's off ebay and such a bargain i couldnt resist..So i have a funky Quinny Buzz coming for speckle :wohoo:

Off to add all our newbies to the list x


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

Bah! I am so nervous and very anxious. Tomorrow is my first scan and real Dr. appt. My hubby and I are hoping to hear the heartbeat for the first time. 

I know he/she is in there though. I can't stop eating and the past couple of days my uterus has been growing like crazy. (AF cramps to the max!)

Soon we will be able to see our little one... ah! I can't wait!


----------



## Tyianna-j

Mommyw/Baby2 said:


> Bah! I am so nervous and very anxious. Tomorrow is my first scan and real Dr. appt. My hubby and I are hoping to hear the heartbeat for the first time.
> 
> I know he/she is in there though. I can't stop eating and the past couple of days my uterus has been growing like crazy. (AF cramps to the max!)
> 
> Soon we will be able to see our little one... ah! I can't wait!

Aww. Good luck on your scan tomorrow. I pray everything goes well. I can't wait until its my turn to hear my little ones heartbeat.


----------



## applegirl

Mommyw/Baby2 said:


> Bah! I am so nervous and very anxious. Tomorrow is my first scan and real Dr. appt. My hubby and I are hoping to hear the heartbeat for the first time.
> 
> I know he/she is in there though. I can't stop eating and the past couple of days my uterus has been growing like crazy. (AF cramps to the max!)
> 
> Soon we will be able to see our little one... ah! I can't wait!

Good luck with your scan hon! Excited to see the pictures :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Mommyw/baby2 - Good luck for the scan hun

I've just been very stupid :dohh: I just did another CB Digi and, it said Pregnant 2-3 Surely it should be saying 3+ by now? I did a IC cheapie last night and it was very strong :bfp: and, did one this morning also very strong :bfp: not as strong as the control line but, over a week ago I did a First Response and, the test line was stronger than the control line. So I suppose it depends how much dye is in there to stick to the HCG that is in my wee. I'm now worried that when I go for my scan next Thursday they will tell bad news.


----------



## aflight84

Hey girls only 10 more sleeps till i can see roo!


----------



## Anababe

Morning!

Baby.love!!! Wow, how excting! I could have bought one the other day, but i thought i should wait really as i already have 2 single prams in my house (an old one and newer one i got recently) so having a twin buggy aswel would prob take up my whole little lounge haha

Feeling ok today :) Got my Midwife appointment. They wanted me go in today at 11am but i am in colchester so i got it now for next Tue at 11am. Not sure why they would want to see me today, so early! Im only 6 weeks lol but maybe i will get an early scan :D

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Razcox

Morning ladies how are we all today? Feel very tired today and its my first day at work since knowing about the bean (had 5 days hoilday) so its a bit of a shock to the system.

Good luck at the scans all, cant wait to see the piccys. When do we have the first scan in the uk? Am i right in thinking on the NHS its 10 weeks??


----------



## Mumto1

aflight84 said:


> Hey girls only 10 more sleeps till i can see roo!

How exciting :hugs: Enjoy!!


----------



## aflight84

Hey Raz
On the NHS it's suppose to be 12 weeks unless there is a reason to have an early scan although my GP told me that they're starting to do early scans around 8 - 10 weeks now also to scan for downs.


----------



## Razcox

aflight84 said:


> Hey Raz
> On the NHS it's suppose to be 12 weeks unless there is a reason to have an early scan although my GP told me that they're starting to do early scans around 8 - 10 weeks now also to scan for downs.

Thanks for that, found out the book i have is more if you are private LOL. I am guessing that the early scan for downs would be to at risk groups such ad older mums and not everyone. Oh well guess i will have to wait for 7 weeks to see the bean then.


----------



## Mumto1

hopedance said:


> i just wanted to update and let you girls know that this thread moves to fast for me, i can't keep up so i have given up trying, lol. i am still around though and in other threads!!

Same goes for me!!! I dont look for 1-2 days and I miss so much!!! AHHHHHH


----------



## Mumto1

baby.love said:


> Girls i have decided to have a little break from the forum....Everything is ok but if i am honest all the info online is scaring me and i am not settling into this pregnancy, i am so scared all the time and not sleeping properly..This cant be good for me or speckle :(
> 
> I will be back to check on you all next week and to update the list... I hope everyone is ok and i will catch you all soon..
> 
> Before i do go though i just wanna say
> 
> Mer01 i am thinking of you hun and hope everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Bye for now girls catch you all soon... xxxxxxxxx


To be honest, Ive been exactly the same...:blush: I thought it was just me. 
I have been having a couple of days off here and there cause Its doing my head in sometimes! 
I have been thinkin too much about it all too. So guys, Ill still be around, just not here all the time. Am still keen to hear how everyone is getting on :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :) I am feeling proper rough today and am struggling loads :cry: I am full of a cold and i feel so sick. 
My son has playschool in a bit and its a 2 mile round walk for me and i just dont know how i am gonna manage it today..The tiredness has hit a whole new level :hissy: Plus to top it all off today my dogs chewed up my pregnancy book! luckily its just the front cover and the sleeve but it really pissed me off!

Right sorry about the rant but i couldnt help it :blush:

I hope everyone is well today... :hugs: to anyone who needs them xx


----------



## baby.love

Mumto1 said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Girls i have decided to have a little break from the forum....Everything is ok but if i am honest all the info online is scaring me and i am not settling into this pregnancy, i am so scared all the time and not sleeping properly..This cant be good for me or speckle :(
> 
> I will be back to check on you all next week and to update the list... I hope everyone is ok and i will catch you all soon..
> 
> Before i do go though i just wanna say
> 
> Mer01 i am thinking of you hun and hope everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Bye for now girls catch you all soon... xxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> To be honest, Ive been exactly the same...:blush: I thought it was just me.
> I have been having a couple of days off here and there cause Its doing my head in sometimes!
> I have been thinkin too much about it all too. So guys, Ill still be around, just not here all the time. Am still keen to hear how everyone is getting on :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mumto1

applegirl said:


> mer01 said:
> 
> 
> just got call from EPAU my scan is 2.15 Monday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Great news Mer!!!
> 
> I just had my scan this am after a week of brown spotting on and off - and all is well!! Little bean with heartbeat pounding away.
> 
> So - chin up girl - really looking forward to your results on monday. :hugs:Click to expand...

Applegirl, glad all is good with you after your little scare...I have been exactly the same with the spotting etc. But all good here too. :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

mumto1 - so happy you and bean are well - and almost 7 weeks now!! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Glad all is well with everyone it so scary though isn't it? Had a tiny bit of brown spotting on sunday and i swear my heart stopped for about a min! LOL Turned out to be nothing as it stopped 1/2 later :hug: to all and hope it all went well yesterday Mer


----------



## eswift

:hi:Morning Ladies!!

Glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling rough today, every time I move I feel sick...:sick: I've so much to do as it's my day off today, guess I'll be lucky if I get it all done.. :rofl: 

Had a starange day yesterday, picked all round my route, which stopped the sickness feeling, but didn't want to drink much or at very much after work. Think that's why I'm feeling so rough today. Been and got plenty to drink and eat, see if that'll help. But I know I've low blood pressure so it could be that as I've had plenty of dizzy spells that's been coming and going this week... Now I really am whinging...:hissy:

OH has just been told he's going for a night out in his wagon, which in itself is reassuring as he's on more money doing nights away. But who am I gonna whinge and moan at when I can't settle tonight?? I know selfish...:blush:

So DS and I are gonna be spending some quality time together. :happydance: Which will be nice as he's not been here all last week! 

I can understand the apprehension that some of you are having, we've all got concerns and worries of our own. They not wrong... I can't help myself I keep coming and checking as I like the positive hapenings that keep occuring and it I keeps reassuring me that good things do happen all the time. Sometimes we just need to look a little harder..:hug:


----------



## mer01

baby.love :hugs: im here if you need me 

hope everyone is ok? i feel a bit puky today but i think its nerves from yesterday :rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Mumto1

shmoo75 said:


> Mommyw/baby2 - Good luck for the scan hun
> 
> I've just been very stupid :dohh: I just did another CB Digi and, it said Pregnant 2-3 Surely it should be saying 3+ by now? I did a IC cheapie last night and it was very strong :bfp: and, did one this morning also very strong :bfp: not as strong as the control line but, over a week ago I did a First Response and, the test line was stronger than the control line. So I suppose it depends how much dye is in there to stick to the HCG that is in my wee. I'm now worried that when I go for my scan next Thursday they will tell bad news.

Try not to stress shmoo...sometimes I reckon you can do your head in worrying about stuff ( I knoe easier said than done at times!). I reckon just try to be positive and dont do anymore tests! Its sad that your DH doesnt want to go with you...I know how petrified I was last week for my scan (after m/c in Nov), I was shaking like a leaf! DH was worried too, but all was good, and there is no reason why it cant be for you too hon. fingers x'd all is ok...chin up!


----------



## Mumto1

baby.love said:


> Morning girls :) I am feeling proper rough today and am struggling loads :cry: I am full of a cold and i feel so sick.
> My son has playschool in a bit and its a 2 mile round walk for me and i just dont know how i am gonna manage it today..The tiredness has hit a whole new level :hissy: Plus to top it all off today my dogs chewed up my pregnancy book! luckily its just the front cover and the sleeve but it really pissed me off!
> 
> Right sorry about the rant but i couldnt help it :blush:
> 
> I hope everyone is well today... :hugs: to anyone who needs them xx

Great big :hug: !!! Hope your day gets better!!!


----------



## baby.love

Thanks mer hun, i feel like such a drama queen when i moan but i physically cant do it today so will ring his playschool in a bit and explain, they know i am pregnant so sure they will understand! My son is happy enough today so sure he will be ok with it too xx


----------



## Mumto1

mer01 said:


> baby.love :hugs: im here if you need me
> 
> hope everyone is ok? i feel a bit puky today but i think its nerves from yesterday :rofl:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxx

Mer, been thinking bout you after reading all these posts tonight.... :hugs: hope you are ok and all goes well hun...


----------



## littlekitten8

Mer - your scan looks good. Looks like your little bean is a real fighter!

Baby.love - We found the most gorgeous pram yesterday and I was very tempted to buy it but diidn't want to tempt fate til we see the little heartbeat. 

eswift - Sorry to hear you arent feeling well today. Im just constantly diizzy all the time which is starting to do my head in. Went out for dinner last night and just felt sick all the time. Waiting for my midwife to phone me back today so I can book my booking appointment for 2 weeks time.


----------



## MrsO29

Hiya everyone.
I am due on 26th October.

I have a wee girl aged 4. 
I had a blighted ovum at 13 weeks in Jan 2007 then we had been trying ever since and finally got pregnant only to miscarry at 6 weeks in January 2009. 
I ovulated on 2nd February and got my BFP on the 16th. I have been to the docs to confirm and will get an early scan at about 7 weeks because of the previous miscarriages.

I have been feeling a wee bit sick, VERY tired and my boobs have been sore, but I am feeling quite good today which scares me, as my symptoms disappearing were my first miscarriage sign last time.

Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!


----------



## Anababe

Welcome and congrats MrsO29 :D

xx


----------



## eswift

MrsO29 said:


> Hiya everyone.
> I am due on 26th October.
> 
> I have a wee girl aged 4.
> I had a blighted ovum at 13 weeks in Jan 2007 then we had been trying ever since and finally got pregnant only to miscarry at 6 weeks in January 2009.
> I ovulated on 2nd February and got my BFP on the 16th. I have been to the docs to confirm and will get an early scan at about 7 weeks because of the previous miscarriages.
> 
> I have been feeling a wee bit sick, VERY tired and my boobs have been sore, but I am feeling quite good today which scares me, as my symptoms disappearing were my first miscarriage sign last time.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!


:hi: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.. Hope this one sticks well. 

I had a mmc last year and it has taken us until now to catch.. I've just received my appointment for my 1st scan at 9wks.. Chuffed to bits now, I've 3 wks to wait.. Give's me and OH chance to sort taking the day off work out too, I ain't going alone... It's gonna be a long slow 3 wks... There's just no pleasing some people..:rofl:


----------



## Amberley

Hello - please can you add me to team Bumpkins!!

I've today been given the due date of 26th October (wasn't sure what it was before my doctors appointment today, as I'm pregnant straight after a mc, so didn't have a last period date).

Whoop whoop - I'm so excited for us all.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsO29

Wow Amberley
I too am pregnant straight after a m/c with no period in between and due on 26th October!!!!
Congrats to us:happydance:


----------



## jayne191284

I have no symptoms what-so-ever -STILL!

and i keep getting twinges on my left and right sides sort of like ovulation pains for anyone that gets them.

I NEED my first scan, Im so scared that there will be nothing there of if there is it will be bad news

xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi Jayne, I'm with you, I'm 7+4 and was feeling sick up until last week but over the weekend it all disappeared, I phoned docs yesterday and she is getting me in for a early scan, I had some probs in a previous pregnancy so she was happy to refer me. Am waiting for the hospital to phone for me to go in, should be tomorrow. Fingers x for both of us x


----------



## Amberley

Congratulations to you too MrsO29!! Spooky that our dates/history are the same!!

Here's hoping for a happy & healthy 9 months to us both (and all the other ladies on here).

:happydance:


----------



## keerthy

alright ladies am so happy mero is doing great!!!!! :hugs:

About me - had my first scan yday was 7wks acc to my LMP..... Scan measured 6 weeks , right with my ovulation. Could see a little heartbeat too flickering around was in tears :cry: 
Am so happy!!! Have no words ...... 

Will catch up tomorrow ...... Am too tired today!!!!! 
Hope everyone is doing good??? 

I have been given folic acid 5mg and B-complex vits plus 75mg of aspirin everyday.


----------



## kermie219

I was having a lot of pains too last week and then started bleeding a bit and then passed a few clots...needless to say it really freaked me out! They gave me a scan 1st thing the next morning and everything was fine! We were both super relieved and it was so nice to see the little heartbeat, really made everything....real:) Hope you all are feeling ok today! Yesterday was BAD for me I could barely even move because everytime I did I felt sick. Today is much better thank God!! We are pregnant for the 1st time so all this is so new to us both. He's always worried about me and the baby lol he doesn't even want me wearing my jeans anymore because they leave a red line around my waste now (getting a little tight) and he thinks I'm squishing the little one haha


----------



## baby.love

Good afternoon ladies and welcome to our new bumpkins :wave:

Jayne, i dont always feel pregnant hun..just shattered most of the time! although today i felt sick it doesnt happen everyday and the lovely fact i cannot goto the loo :blush:, With my other kids i didnt suffer with anything!

Keerthy wooooop for the scan my lovely, i am so pleased your little bubba is all good :D

Big :hug: to everyone xx


----------



## baby.love

Well ladies i have started my pregnancy journal now :) its so exciting lol i cant believe i finally have one!

I wanted to ask you ladies...I have been looking at moses baskets but am thinking of putting baby straight in the cot..I just think for the time they last are they worth it? what are you all doing?

xx


----------



## Razcox

baby.love said:


> Well ladies i have started my pregnancy journal now :) its so exciting lol i cant believe i finally have one!
> 
> I wanted to ask you ladies...I have been looking at moses baskets but am thinking of putting baby straight in the cot..I just think for the time they last are they worth it? what are you all doing?
> 
> xx

I was thinking of doing this too, more for convience at first. Our bedroom doesn't really have room for a cot and i want the baby in the room with us at first. But then like you say would it be worth it, or should we just move the room around a bit? 

Have to confess to being a bit naughty and looking on the web at cots and things . . . even though i know its WAYYYY to early yet.


----------



## baby.love

lol Razcox i have brought my pram so earlyness seems to have flown straight over my head :rofl: but it was an ebay bargain so i had too!


----------



## Laura H

:rofl: me too! I have already chosen/pointed out a few bits and pieces that I want for pumpkin :rofl: Nothing wrong with being Positive!! xxx


----------



## eswift

baby.love - I'm gonna use a moses basket and a cot/bed. I've a 'handmedown' moses basket that was my Nanna's when she had my Auntie & my Mum. I've kept it since I had my DS, all them years ago :rofl:. I just couldn't get rid..:rofl:

I've been looking at the cot/bed as a good idea, as it'll put off having to buy a big bed for quite a few years; plus they cost the same as a normal cot. 

The other thing I've been thinking about is nappies?!?! I'm torn :rofl: (hahaha nappies torn) Ok, seriously, I think I gonna mix and match. DS suffered with nappy rash terrible with disposables, but they had all just started putting the cream inside them. But they were good when out and about. 

Terries were great for clearing the nappy rash up quickly, but they were bulkie; So, I looked at the shaped reusable nappies. They seem to have a very up & down write up. Some llike them and some don't. Some ppes mention wicking, but I wonder if that's because they babe is being left too long in them as mum's expecting them to last as long as disposable one? Which they won't...

Which is why I think I'll mix & match.. Terries on a night, disposables when out and shaped ones during the day. I know it's all a long way off but at the moment everything seems so expensive:rofl: So at least if I know what I'm thinking of using or buying then I can after the scan start buying bit by bit..

Is anyone else in the same boat?:boat:


----------



## bubbness

Hi Mommies-to-be! Was wondering if you could add me? I think I'm due around 22nd of Oct. Dont' have my first dr's appt till 9th of March! Took a home test night before Valentines day and it came back postive! What a way to spend Valentine's night! :rofl:


----------



## eswift

bubbness said:


> Hi Mommies-to-be! Was wondering if you could add me? I think I'm due around 22nd of Oct. Dont' have my first dr's appt till 9th of March! Took a home test night before Valentines day and it came back postive! What a way to spend Valentine's night! :rofl:

HI!! :hi:

CONGRATULATIONS!?!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya bubbness :wave:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls! Have my booking appointment on Tuesday 10th March at 1pm woop woop. Welcome to the newbies. October is going to be one hell of a busy month for the delivery suite lol. She was going to see me this week til I pointed out that it was a little early at 6+1 lol. 

Not been feeling very sick today. Just been really dizzy and feel like I'm going to faint. Think I might be a little dehydrated cos I'm finding it really difficult to drink again for some reason. Just sits all wrong in my tummy. And the good old constipation has kicked in again.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Newbies!

Hope everyone is ok today. Ive been getting sharp pains acrpss my tummy, bang across from left to right through belly button. Im not worried, although they werent nice. Reckon hunger pains maybe? Im eating what I usually do - think I need more! :rofl: Ill be as wide as I am tall!!

Booked reassurance scan for 11th March - 2 wks tmrw :happydance:


----------



## sam76

Hello all, how u all feeling?? hope your all well, i cant believe how many off us are october bumpkins, he he xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

we need a list on the first page of all of us and our due dates!


----------



## baby.love

We are doing rather well aint we girls! i know what we were all doing to shake off the new year blues :rofl:

I know i am only 6+5 but it's going fast already i think...I have known almost 3 weeks and thats nuts as it seems like only last week!


----------



## baby.love

aflight84 said:


> we need a list on the first page of all of us and our due dates!

There is one! its the 1st post :rofl:


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> aflight84 said:
> 
> 
> we need a list on the first page of all of us and our due dates!
> 
> There is one! its the 1st post :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i was going to point that out :dohh:. Sorry Aflight not laughing at you, but pregnant brain is funny, i have it too its like im going senile :rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

I actually checked to make sure its still there :dohh: But Anna there is one babes and you are in it :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

sorry girls i just jump straigh to last post every time i come to our thread now hehe


----------



## mer01

aflight84 said:


> sorry girls i just jump straigh to last post every time i come to our thread now hehe

hehe i do the same :rofl: then i work my way backwards 

:hug:

xxxx


----------



## baby.love

Its ok Anna i do the same, apart from when i am updating the list. 

I will say though...someone else can do the 2nd tri list :rofl: I done my share now :smug:


----------



## aflight84

yeah but i never go that far back hehe sorry girls 
at least i can blame baby brain now hehe


----------



## baby.love

Yup same here mer, i have to check i aint missed any newbies... Done ok so far i think :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol I've been blaming bubs on my dippiness and my clumsiness!! Went out for dinner last night and managed to drop a piece of tempura courgette into the bowl of dipping sauce and knock it over so it went all over the table. And then managed to knock my bowl of miso soup but luckily the lid was on so it didnt spill lol. I'm not normally clumsy.


----------



## baby.love

omg Littlekitten sounds like a bit of a nightmare hun! :lol: but totally something i would end up doing.. 

I am having chinese tonight but not till oh gets home and he aint due till about 8 :( i am starving now its driving me nuts...i may have to eat a bowl of cereal to keep me going lol


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol baby.love I'm starving tonight. I cant wait for OH to get home before I eat cos he doesnt get in til about 9.30 and Im on a long day at work tomorrow so have to be up at 6am yuk. Cant decide what to eat cos the good old nausea has kicked in again but not sure if that has more to do with the half a big bar of dairy milk I ate while I was playing online games lol. My housemate is cooking a shephards pie but not sure if I want it or not.


----------



## baby.love

OMG i want shepards pie now :rofl: i am food obsessed this evening.. if my OH is one minute late he will be in trouble


----------



## Anababe

lol i am the same with food lately! Im eating so much. These hormones are playing lovely games with me tonight, so in true feeling sorry for myself style i have just been and bought lots of choccies and going to watch a film with mum and my sister (after the soaps of course :roll: ) lol

xx


----------



## baby.love

I am now sat ready for eastenders then Holby City and then i will scout about and see whats on, or i might even get tucked up in bed with a book :)

If i dont catch you before catch you tomorrow :D Bye girls xxx


----------



## Anababe

Night night hun xxx


----------



## eswift

It has certainly been a very long day. Don't think it's made any easier with the sick feeling lurking..

I've not actually been sick but I sure have felt terrible. I can't wait for it to go, as it's doing my head in. All I managed to do today was washing & shopping.

As the weather was lovely and I was feeling low, called a friend and we went for ice cream. Little factory shop where it's all made there, Rasberry Pavalova. It hit the spot well and truely. It was yummy!!! I think I'll be going back very soon..

Won't be long until I'm ZZZZZZZZZZZing today! But for how long?


----------



## Wombat

Hi there 

Could you add me please?
My due date is 24th of October but it isn't confirmed yet by a scan.
:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Hi Wombat.. welcome to Team Bumpkins :happydance:


----------



## jayne191284

Hi girls, how is everyone? Im waiting for my fiancé to get off world of warcraft and then i will be making pancakes with lots of orange and sugar!

Still not feeling very pregnant but i have my 2nd midwife appoinment on Thursday!

xx


----------



## bailey4eva

Hi everybody :) I have only just popped into this thread, the nine hundred posts seemed quite daunting, but thought Im not even gona go n read them haha, so sorry if im all over the place! Im due 12th October, though not confirmed with doc, jus goin off LMP. Even though LMP was just withdrawal bleed from pill. So have no idea really :) as you can tell, the pregnancy was abit sooner than expected haha.

Bring on the next 7/8 months hey :)

ps. im hungry too, cravin chicken fried rice. but thats not coz im pregnant, thats coz im greedy hehe and crave alsorts of rubbish all the time. tis bad, but i do eat more careful now!! x x x


----------



## jenna_rios

hey i am due either October 28 or 30. im going with the 30th until my u/s on the 9th. Congratulations to every woman due in October!!!! YAY


----------



## applegirl

jayne191284 said:


> Hi girls, how is everyone? Im waiting for my fiancé to get off world of warcraft and then i will be making pancakes with lots of orange and sugar!
> 
> Still not feeling very pregnant but i have my 2nd midwife appoinment on Thursday!
> 
> xx

oooooooo - pancakes - lovely!! happy shrove tuesday hon. enjoy. And good luck at the MW appointment - hope it goes great! :happydance:


----------



## elainegee

due October 26th x


----------



## baby.love

Blimey more newbies :headspin: Welcome to you all and congrats on your pregnancies.

Girls i am gutted i was so looking forward to my chinese! but speckle decided s/he doesnt like fried rice :hissy: HOW RUDE! i am gonna spank its bottom when its born :rofl:


----------



## jo_79

awwww baby love i know how you feel i really wanted chinese on friday evening and so i ordered my fave and when it came i couldnt eat it the smell made me feel more sick and it just tasted rank!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I ended up having pork and mash cos the thought of shephards pie made me want to heave. Just the thought of the texture of minced meat...yuk. So don't want to go to work tomorrow :( And I've got a bruise now from the evil vampire woman yesterday. She really hurt me!!!


----------



## obeez

Morning ladies, about to leave for work. Have a Docs appointment after work to confirm pregnancy. Still don't feel pg but my boobs say I am! Experiences mega tiredness last night, fell asleep before the end of Eastenders! Hubs got me a chair to sit in whilst he made pancakes in the kitchen as I was literally falling asleep standing up, bless him!

Getting really light waves of sicky feeling but it hasn't stopped me getting on like normal yet. 6 weeks tomorrow, yipee! All Thursdays seem to be a landmark, and Thursday's are incredibly busy for me. Have a great day and hello to all the newbies :hug:


----------



## Anababe

Morning girls

6 weeks today woo :yipee::yipee:

Hope everyone is ok?

xxx


----------



## Mumto1

Congrats Anababe and Obeez on reaching the 6 week mark!!! :happydance:

I reached the 7 week milestone today! Yes, every week makes it all the better hey! 

I have another scan on Mon which I am so looking forward to, then I really will relax I think. 8) 

I have been still really tired, and a bit constipated :blush: but other than that not really getting much either. A few waves of sickness here and there but nothing major. 

Hope everyone relaxing xxx :hug:


----------



## Razcox

Well i am now 5 weeks, AF has been AWOL for just a week but b****r me it feels so much longer. Can't believe is only been a week since i found out about the bean!

Well done to everyone else reaching another week, heres hoping we all have lots of extra sticky beans xxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## Laura H

Morning everyone :hi:
Feeling quite :sick: this morning and got a horrid headache....but somehow this makes me happy! :rofl: 
Has anyone else felt really really hot?? Like you just have to go outside because you feel like its soooo warm?? Yesterday and today I have been like it and I am really sweating with it to! :blush: Hormones ay! 

Hope everyone is well this morning xxx


----------



## baby.love

Oh girls i am fed up! i feel totally depressed and fed up :( I just wanna cry all the time..I was so happy and the last few days this has built up.. I am always shattered as i am not sleeping properly and i am finding day to day things hard!
Is this just hormones do you think?

Congrats to those hitting a new week :) I will be 7 weeks tomorrow x


----------



## Laura H

baby.love said:


> Oh girls i am fed up! i feel totally depressed and fed up :( I just wanna cry all the time..I was so happy and the last few days this has built up.. I am always shattered as i am not sleeping properly and i am finding day to day things hard!
> Is this just hormones do you think?
> 
> Congrats to those hitting a new week :) I will be 7 weeks tomorrow x

Its probably just your hormones hunny :hugs: Is this your first baby?? It should probably settle down after the 1st Tri and you'll feel much better. Just hang on in there :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks hun, this is my 3rd bubba! i never felt like this with my previous pregnancies so was a bit baffled :)


----------



## Laura H

baby.love said:


> Thanks hun, this is my 3rd bubba! i never felt like this with my previous pregnancies so was a bit baffled :)

Oh I see. I guess each one is different though. I am on second babba but its so long since I had the 1st (4years) that I can't remember anything! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## nikki_j

Hello!

I'm due 4th October with my first baby :) xxx


----------



## Laura H

nikki_j said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm due 4th October with my first baby :) xxx

:hi: Nikki! Congratulations xx


----------



## mer01

baby.love hun huge :hugs:. I think it probably is a mixture of your hormones and your two lo's, its got to be exhausting and thats maybe why you feel overwhelmed. Just remember we are here if you need us.

I have made week 6 :happydance: with no more bleeding so far (touch wood). I was really sick last night so im hoping thats a good sign or maybe too many pancakes :rofl:. I too am feeling really hot and went straight outside in my jammies this morning for some air cos i was boiling. 
got all the windows open here today i feel like im in Australia :rofl:

:hug:

xxxx


----------



## nikki_j

Laura H said:


> nikki_j said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm due 4th October with my first baby :) xxx
> 
> :hi: Nikki! Congratulations xxClick to expand...

Thank you Laura...I have so many emotions right now though I hate it. One minute I'm fine, then I'm welllll moody and then I burst into tears. I was 8 weeks on Monday...I hope this is all normal, my poor boyfriend keeps getting shouted at and then having to cope with me in tears, then he asks me why I'm crying and I manage to blub out that I don't know why ... poor man! xxx


----------



## Laura H

mer01 said:


> baby.love hun huge :hugs:. I think it probably is a mixture of your hormones and your two lo's, its got to be exhausting and thats maybe why you feel overwhelmed. Just remember we are here if you need us.
> 
> I have made week 6 :happydance: with no more bleeding so far (touch wood). I was really sick last night so im hoping thats a good sign or maybe too many pancakes :rofl:. I too am feeling really hot and went straight outside in my jammies this morning for some air cos i was boiling.
> got all the windows open here today i feel like im in Australia :rofl:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxxx

:rofl: Glad its not just me! I'm on 4+5 weeks tho so think I am going to suffer right from the start! xxx


----------



## Laura H

nikki_j said:


> Laura H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikki_j said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm due 4th October with my first baby :) xxx
> 
> :hi: Nikki! Congratulations xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Laura...I have so many emotions right now though I hate it. One minute I'm fine, then I'm welllll moody and then I burst into tears. I was 8 weeks on Monday...I hope this is all normal, my poor boyfriend keeps getting shouted at and then having to cope with me in tears, then he asks me why I'm crying and I manage to blub out that I don't know why ... poor man! xxxClick to expand...

Awww :hugs: its just ur hormones hunny xx It will pass (hopefully) in time. Usually after the 1st trimester, around 13/14 weeks. We are always here hunny if you need to rant or cry xx


----------



## nikki_j

Thank you :) can't wait for it to pass!!! Thank goodness I found this site, I had been just reading things and then finally signed up. At work today, really don't want to be here, just want to go home and slob about! x


----------



## Laura H

nikki_j said:


> Thank you :) can't wait for it to pass!!! Thank goodness I found this site, I had been just reading things and then finally signed up. At work today, really don't want to be here, just want to go home and slob about! x

I'm just doing housework! Feel a bit queasy today so not getting much done! Got my friend coming round later and want to try and get straight. Don't know why I bother cos as soon as my son comes home he'll trash it again :dohh: 
Looking forward to Friday! Its my birthday and I will have reached 5 weeks!
xxx


----------



## Razcox

Laura H said:


> Morning everyone :hi:
> Feeling quite :sick: this morning and got a horrid headache....but somehow this makes me happy! :rofl:
> Has anyone else felt really really hot?? Like you just have to go outside because you feel like its soooo warm?? Yesterday and today I have been like it and I am really sweating with it to! :blush: Hormones ay!
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning xxx

I am really hot too which is a very odd feeling as i normally feel the cold really badley. Not used to being warm all the time! :rofl:


----------



## Laura H

Razcox said:


> Laura H said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :hi:
> Feeling quite :sick: this morning and got a horrid headache....but somehow this makes me happy! :rofl:
> Has anyone else felt really really hot?? Like you just have to go outside because you feel like its soooo warm?? Yesterday and today I have been like it and I am really sweating with it to! :blush: Hormones ay!
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning xxx
> 
> I am really hot too which is a very odd feeling as i normally feel the cold really badley. Not used to being warm all the time! :rofl:Click to expand...

Me neither, I'm usually quite a nesh person, always cold! Little pumpkin is working me hard!:rofl:


----------



## nikki_j

I seem to be always cold in the day and then get really hot during the night? But I always feel the cold so...mmm. xx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Hey girls, 

I need a little rant:cry:My "friend" is still being a complete cow! She just really can't be happy for me. She is trying to make me think my OH is cheating on me! It makes me laugh, because whenever he isn't at work, he is with me. She then told me she "knew" he was cheating, and that he would leave me as soon as the baby was here!:cry: He wouldn't do that! I know he wouldn't! Why try to make me paranoid though? I'm pretty bad when I'm not pregnant, but now I am pregnant, I'm 100 times worse! :blush::hissy:

Thank goodness for my other friends, who are being 100% supportive. Only a few know about the baby, but a couple are starting to guess, especially at work, because I keep bursting into tears, or being all moody, or running off to be sick at the smell of lemonade!:rofl:

Sorry about that! 

Hope everyone is OK today! I am having to do loads of college work today! I had a week off for half-term last week, but I decided that it would be better if I was to go out and have a laugh with my friends LOL! :happydance: Just means I have more to do today, before I go back tomorrow!!:hissy:I haven't long been up either! I must have fallen asleep about 11:30 last night, and I didn't get up until gone 10 this morning. I really was exhausted!! 

xx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Oh, and on the hot thing, I am having the worst hot flushes. Every so often, my face goes bright red, and I end up having to try and cool it down with ice LMAO!!


----------



## nikki_j

Waiting4bump - I'm really sorry to hear that. It is so frustrating and upsetting when friends arent supportive, I have one of those friends myself. She isn't saying the whole cheating thing that you are going through (which would drive me insane, so well done you for coping with it) but she is making me feel like I should have got rid of my baby and that my world is going to end in october when I have the baby. I burst into tears last night because she just keeps going "you're going to have no money, what are you going to do, you wont be able to go out bla bla bla bla BLA." And I just had enough. I am happy with my decision - there is no way on this earth I would have considered terminating my baby and I am excited - but its hard to be excited when you have a friend like that. By the way, she terminated her baby 2 weeks ago, she was about the same stage as me and didnt know I was pregnant until about 2 days before her appointment. 

Sorry I just had a rant myself - back to you hun - ignore her if you can and try block her out, that's all you can do - and make sure you communicate with your hubby at all times about it all cos it will make it worse otherwise. 

Hope everything works out okay hunny xxxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Massive hugs to you to Nikki:hug:It's really frustrating isn't it? 

I think a lot of it is jealousy to be honest. She text last night saying that she was heartbroken that I had chosen pregnancy and a cheating boyfriend over a friend. I haven't at all. It's her who has the problems. That's what annoys me. :hissy:


----------



## Laura H

Ladies I think you need to stay away from these so called 'friends'. Saying those things is nasty and uncalled for.
Waiting4...As long as you and ur man are happy thats all that counts. Its probably jelousy or something and she really should grow up.
Nikki...I can't believe that a 'friend' would say such a thing! Good on you for sticking to ur guns...if termination was her choice then thats fine but its not everybodys! Yes a baby turns ur life upside down & back to front, and it can be a little costly at times....but I cannot describe the joy my little boy brings to me everyday. And it does not cost anything to share all the love and happiness in the world with ur baby. 

xxx :hug: xxx


----------



## mer01

Wating4bump i can totally understand, my so called best mate is being awful to me since i got pregnant. We were ttc for 26ish months and she started November 08. She is so annoyed with me for finally getting my :bfp:. She makes horrible comments and is always fishing for complements. She said yesterday that she thinks shes never going to get pregnant ( after 3 months of trying :roll:) so i finally flipped and shouted well if you didn't get pissed every night your cycles wouldn't be messed up and you'd be OK :hissy: :blush:
So she's invited herself to my scan next weeks because and i quote " I cant wait to see your face when you find out your baby is dead :shock:" i mean its not like i rub it in her face or anything i don't get it. Jealous all of them i think :hissy::hissy:


----------



## Razcox

mer01 said:


> Wating4bump i can totally understand, my so called best mate is being awful to me since i got pregnant. We were ttc for 26ish months and she started November 08. She is so annoyed with me for finally getting my :bfp:. She makes horrible comments and is always fishing for complements. She said yesterday that she thinks shes never going to get pregnant ( after 3 months of trying :roll:) so i finally flipped and shouted well if you didn't get pissed every night your cycles wouldn't be messed up and you'd be OK :hissy: :blush:
> So she's invited herself to my scan next weeks because and i quote " I cant wait to see your face when you find out your baby is dead :shock:" i mean its not like i rub it in her face or anything i don't get it. Jealous all of them i think :hissy::hissy:

My God what an evil thing to say!!!!!! Why on earth would anyone say that to a so called friend . . . I would stay well away from her, she sounds twisted to me.


----------



## Waiting4Bump

OMG! I am so shocked. That is an awful thing to say. :hissy:
It's disgusting!! 

:hugs:xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

What an evil cow!!

Id make a voodoo doll out of her!


----------



## Laura H

mer01 said:


> Wating4bump i can totally understand, my so called best mate is being awful to me since i got pregnant. We were ttc for 26ish months and she started November 08. She is so annoyed with me for finally getting my :bfp:. She makes horrible comments and is always fishing for complements. She said yesterday that she thinks shes never going to get pregnant ( after 3 months of trying :roll:) so i finally flipped and shouted well if you didn't get pissed every night your cycles wouldn't be messed up and you'd be OK :hissy: :blush:
> So she's invited herself to my scan next weeks because and i quote " I cant wait to see your face when you find out your baby is dead :shock:" i mean its not like i rub it in her face or anything i don't get it. Jealous all of them i think :hissy::hissy:

OMG! :devil: I think that is the most disgusting thing that I have heard in my life!! And you can tell her that from ME!!!! She does not deserve a child herself if she is capable of saying such nasty things!!


----------



## mer01

She's a bitch, When i was bleeding she was all like aww I love you blah blah blah, then when i had my 1st scan at 5+5 and the yolk sac was there she started being a bitch again. Screw her, I've tried being nice and sympathetic but now she can p*** off (sorry for language :blush:). I think it's shock because she thought she'd get pregnant before me because we'd been trying for soooo long. So when it happened for us it was a shock for her. I really hope when i have the scan next week that lump has a lovely heart beat, then she can go (insert word i cant use here) herself :rofl:


----------



## mer01

HoneySunshine said:


> What an evil cow!!
> 
> Id make a voodoo doll out of her!

ohhhhhh voodoo hmmmmmmm :muaha:


----------



## colsy

Gosh, Mer, I'm really quite shocked by that. It's good to hear you rising above it though and not letting her get you down. xx


----------



## mer01

In the end of the day i want this baby more than anything, and no one can ruin that for me. No matter what happens she's not coming to that scan, the midwife i saw there (who is just the loveliest person I've ever met) will prob ask her to leave anyway :rofl: either that or I'll kick her ass in the car park :rofl:.
Mental note to self- put a brick in handbag on Thursday :rofl:


----------



## mer01

Hey we reached 100 pages woohoo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laura H

mer01 said:


> In the end of the day i want this baby more than anything, and no one can ruin that for me. No matter what happens she's not coming to that scan, the midwife i saw there (who is just the loveliest person I've ever met) will prob ask her to leave anyway :rofl: either that or I'll kick her ass in the car park :rofl:.
> Mental note to self- put a brick in handbag on Thursday :rofl:

Put two bricks in...just to be sure :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

She sounds like a really nasty piece of work. 

I think pregnancy is when you realise who your real friends are. I have one friend, who I haven't known long compared to most of my friends, and she is worrying about me a fair bit! She is absolutely lovely! :happydance: 

So there are some nice people aren't there! xx


----------



## mer01

Waiting4Bump said:


> She sounds like a really nasty piece of work.
> 
> I think pregnancy is when you realise who your real friends are. I have one friend, who I haven't known long compared to most of my friends, and she is worrying about me a fair bit! She is absolutely lovely! :happydance:
> 
> So there are some nice people aren't there! xx

Aww I'm glad you have someone to worry about you, and remember we always worry about you too. 

There are some lovely people left in the world, although i seem to have trouble finding them :rofl::rofl: apart from my DH who is the best husband in the world :cloud9:

:hug:

xxxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I've always struggled finding the "nice" ones too LOL! It's wierd. All of my family have commented on how in the past, I have seemed to attract the "wierd" ones..But now I finally think I have the friends I need in my life :cloud9: The ones who are good for me! I'm having the time of my life at the minute, bar a few issues, but I'm feeling good! 

I have suffered off and on with depression since I was 13, and have tried all sorts of counselling and everything, but now I have done it on my own, with a little help from my friends, and I am starting to find myself again! :happydance:

So good does come from these experiences! xx


----------



## jenna_rios

Hi all. Lauren H lookes like we are on the same time line, do you have a due date buddy?


----------



## nikki_j

I was actually gobsmacked when I read that post - what a horrid friend, that is pure jealousy!!!!!!! You dont need her hun, there are plenty of people on here to be happy for you and we wouldn't say such bloody horrid things. 

Try not to stress out too much. I know she is your friend but you sound better off without her. It's horrid when friends are like that :(

xxx


----------



## dizzy1

Hi ladies,
hope everybody is well! I have not been on for ages due to one reason and another so I am catching up on post. Feeling lousy at the moment with blood everytime of the day sickness.

:hug: to everyone

x


----------



## colsy

dizzy1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> hope everybody is well! I have not been on for ages due to one reason and another so I am catching up on post. Feeling lousy at the moment with blood everytime of the day sickness.
> x

Oooh, hi Dizzy. Sounds like you're feeling rough. Have you had the bleeding checked out? Hope everything's all OK. xx


----------



## dizzy1

baby.love said:


> Oh girls i am fed up! i feel totally depressed and fed up :( I just wanna cry all the time..I was so happy and the last few days this has built up.. I am always shattered as i am not sleeping properly and i am finding day to day things hard!
> Is this just hormones do you think?
> 
> Congrats to those hitting a new week :) I will be 7 weeks tomorrow x

Hi babylove hope you feel better soon. I am also an emotional wreck at present so I's sure it is just hormones although my OH probably think I have an evil twin as well as a sad and weepy twin.

Take care hun!

:hug:


----------



## dizzy1

Waiting4Bump said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I need a little rant:cry:My "friend" is still being a complete cow! She just really can't be happy for me. She is trying to make me think my OH is cheating on me! It makes me laugh, because whenever he isn't at work, he is with me. She then told me she "knew" he was cheating, and that he would leave me as soon as the baby was here!:cry: He wouldn't do that! I know he wouldn't! Why try to make me paranoid though? I'm pretty bad when I'm not pregnant, but now I am pregnant, I'm 100 times worse! :blush::hissy:
> 
> Thank goodness for my other friends, who are being 100% supportive. Only a few know about the baby, but a couple are starting to guess, especially at work, because I keep bursting into tears, or being all moody, or running off to be sick at the smell of lemonade!:rofl:
> 
> Sorry about that!
> 
> Hope everyone is OK today! I am having to do loads of college work today! I had a week off for half-term last week, but I decided that it would be better if I was to go out and have a laugh with my friends LOL! :happydance: Just means I have more to do today, before I go back tomorrow!!:hissy:I haven't long been up either! I must have fallen asleep about 11:30 last night, and I didn't get up until gone 10 this morning. I really was exhausted!!
> 
> xx

OMG hun you poor thing! With friends like that you don't really need enemies. I hope you are not taking too much notice of your friend as she seems determined to hurt and upset you. Take care of yourself hun!

:hug:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

dizzy1 said:


> OMG hun you poor thing! With friends like that you don't really need enemies. I hope you are not taking too much notice of your friend as she seems determined to hurt and upset you. Take care of yourself hun!
> 
> :hug:

Tell me about it :hissy: I have never felt so stressed in my life, and I just really need to chill out. She has been my best friend for like 3 years, and we have talked every day but now I just want her out of my life, and I feel ribbihs! xx


----------



## dizzy1

mer01 said:


> Wating4bump i can totally understand, my so called best mate is being awful to me since i got pregnant. We were ttc for 26ish months and she started November 08. She is so annoyed with me for finally getting my :bfp:. She makes horrible comments and is always fishing for complements. She said yesterday that she thinks shes never going to get pregnant ( after 3 months of trying :roll:) so i finally flipped and shouted well if you didn't get pissed every night your cycles wouldn't be messed up and you'd be OK :hissy: :blush:
> So she's invited herself to my scan next weeks because and i quote " I cant wait to see your face when you find out your baby is dead :shock:" i mean its not like i rub it in her face or anything i don't get it. Jealous all of them i think :hissy::hissy:

Hi Mer01, I was just reading what your friend said and that is disgusting and sick. Take care of yourself hun and ignore nasty jealous people.

:hug:

x


----------



## colsy

I had my first prenatal visit today. Went to see my GP, really just to allay my fears of m/c, after last time.

She seemed quite surprised when I told her how ridiculously tired I am and how I can barely walk up our lane. Granted, it's a VERY steep lane, but I used to run up it for fun and now I can hardly make it to the car parked at the top :-(

Anyway, she took some bloods to test for anaemia and thyroid hormone, just to make sure there's nothing wrong apart from pg. And then she said 'Or it might be that you're carrying twins' :rofl: Kind of a nice thought, and I'm sure I'd cope if it was twins, but not sure it's what I'd choose for my first pg! Bloody cheek as well - she said 'Your internet research has probably already told you that older maternal age makes you more likely to have a multiple pg'. Hmph!. I'm only mid-30s. Perhaps she thought I looked older - not surprised, if I look like I feel right now :rofl:

She's also arranging an early scan for me at the EPU. Was ever so pleased. I didn't even have to ask for it - she just suggested it straight away.


----------



## mer01

Omg colsy sounds like your having a time of it hun. Hope you start feeling better soon. 
And as for your scan thats great news :happydance::happydance:, your mw sounds so lovley (well apart from the age comment :rofl:)

:hug:

xxx


----------



## eswift

Wow! :saywhat:Isn't it awful that people you think and class as friends can say such things. I can't understand why some people can be like that! They're not what I'd class as friends at all...

They have absolutely no right to say those mean and horrid things or make you feel that way about yourselves. I know I'd tell them where to go, if they can't be happy and supportive with you or be there when you need them. They're not friends at all!

I know lots of people but have very few friends. The friends I have I've had for years and years now. We phone each other, send stupid emails and text messages, rant, cry and occassionally have time out from each other. As you can have too much of a good thing...:rofl:

I wish you both the best of luck and plenty of sticking power for your little beans in the future months. :dust::dust:

I feel really quite cross now! You poor things... Can't we hit the sense into them to make them realise how much they've upset you?:grr::grr:


----------



## dizzy1

I have found the perfect symbol to describe my emotional unbalancedness at present :muaha: ie me and my evil twin.


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I wish I could hit these people too LOL! :bike: xx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

dizzy1 said:


> I have found the perfect symbol to describe my emotional unbalancedness at present :muaha: ie me and my evil twin.

HaHa That is me..To a tee! :rofl:


----------



## firstprincess

And me!


----------



## obeez

Back from docs, utter waste of time, lovely man but I mean cmon, I left work 10 minutes early :rofl: Told me that he didn't need to confirm it as I have done lots of tests. Said that I would get my scan appt through the post at about 8-10 weeks. He scribbled my dates down on a scrap bit of paper but didn't work out my due date. I am thinking that I may be a day behind and actually be 6 weeks today. Can anyone work this out:

First day of last :witch: 15th January with a 27 day cycle. The calculators I have used show me as 6 weeks and a due date of the 21st October. Is that right? I just want to fiddle with my ticker! That sounds a little rude :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

I make you 6 weeks today babe x due 21st Oct x


----------



## jo_79

Evening all, my mw called today to book my appointment for next wednesday, she asked about previous pregnancies so i filled her in. She really reassured me that she will be looking after me with regular consultant appointments and LOADS of scans :) very happy with that. 

I know its ages off but has anyone thought of a home birth? I REALLY dont want to go into hospital to have this one as i dont trust them.


----------



## obeez

Thanks HoneySunshine. That's what I thought but needed someone else to confirm it! 

Babylove, sorry my dear but can you change my due date to the 21st Oct. Thanks in advance :hug:

Yay, 6 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi

Can i join you? Im due 13th oct, baby no4!
I already have 3 girls all born premature so bit scared!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi to all the Newbies :wave:

OMG!!!!!! Girls?!?! What are these so called friends like? Mer I would call your "friend" and tell her she ain't welcome at your scan on Thursday and if she don't like it tell her you don't care and until she relises how horrid and down right nasty she has been she can go f**k herself and leave you well alone!!!!!! Sorry about the language but, I mean who do they think they are? And as for the one who had the termination she, feels guilty well that's her problem and, I would tell her to stay the hell away from me as well!!!

Well, I had my 1st antenatal appointment today with my GP. He has gone my LMP which is 02/01/09 and put my EDD at the mo as 09/10/09 but, I don't think so I think it will be 23/10/09 so, until my early scan on Thursday(only 8 more sleeps:happydance:) they think I am nearly 8wks. If it means I will get my 1st midwife appointment quicker then I wont be complaining!!!


----------



## applegirl

mer01 said:


> Wating4bump i can totally understand, my so called best mate is being awful to me since i got pregnant. We were ttc for 26ish months and she started November 08. She is so annoyed with me for finally getting my :bfp:. She makes horrible comments and is always fishing for complements. She said yesterday that she thinks shes never going to get pregnant ( after 3 months of trying :roll:) so i finally flipped and shouted well if you didn't get pissed every night your cycles wouldn't be messed up and you'd be OK :hissy: :blush:
> So she's invited herself to my scan next weeks because and i quote " I cant wait to see your face when you find out your baby is dead :shock:" i mean its not like i rub it in her face or anything i don't get it. Jealous all of them i think :hissy::hissy:

mer - my jaw dropped open when i read this. Stay away from this woman right now - this is the last thing that you and your little bean need. I can't wait to see your joy when you find out that your bean is healthy and well!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bailey4eva

Hi everyone. There is somethin that is startin to bug me....when do bumps tend to start showin? I weigh 10 stone, and am around 5ft6, and have grown a rite belly in the last week. It has just started to worry me a little (not so much worry but cause confusion!). I have NEVER grown a belly like this before, its all firm n stuff, as if i am bloated but im not bloated. I cant mak it go inwards any more (wen holdin it in) and i genuinely dont know if it cud be the baby. i wouldnt have thought so, with the size of the baba. Is it just my body makin like a nice thick barrier to protect it from bein dangerously knocked or prodded? Think il be huntin for some maternity work trousers soon, coz mine are a little tight now n i keep wearin long tops so i can open the button hehe :D

I do like the sticky outness, makes me feel pregnant, but dont want anyone actually thinkin im pregnant, with it bein a secret (specially at work, coz cud be goin permanent at the end of March and dont want pregnancy to affect the decision). hmmm.

have any of you got bumps? Or wen did urs start growin? I duno if its normal or common or unlikely or what.

x x x x x


----------



## Anababe

obeez said:


> Back from docs, utter waste of time, lovely man but I mean cmon, I left work 10 minutes early :rofl: Told me that he didn't need to confirm it as I have done lots of tests. Said that I would get my scan appt through the post at about 8-10 weeks. He scribbled my dates down on a scrap bit of paper but didn't work out my due date. I am thinking that I may be a day behind and actually be 6 weeks today. Can anyone work this out:
> 
> First day of last :witch: 15th January with a 27 day cycle. The calculators I have used show me as 6 weeks and a due date of the 21st October. Is that right? I just want to fiddle with my ticker! That sounds a little rude :happydance:

Hmm.. so is my date wrong?? Doc said my due date is 21st Oct. But my LMP was 14th Jan with a 26 day cycle?




mer01 said:


> Wating4bump i can totally understand, my so called best mate is being awful to me since i got pregnant. We were ttc for 26ish months and she started November 08. She is so annoyed with me for finally getting my :bfp:. She makes horrible comments and is always fishing for complements. She said yesterday that she thinks shes never going to get pregnant ( after 3 months of trying :roll:) so i finally flipped and shouted well if you didn't get pissed every night your cycles wouldn't be messed up and you'd be OK :hissy: :blush:
> So she's invited herself to my scan next weeks because and i quote " I cant wait to see your face when you find out your baby is dead :shock:" i mean its not like i rub it in her face or anything i don't get it. Jealous all of them i think :hissy::hissy:

:shock::shock: OMG hun, she is far from a 'friend' I cant believe anyone would say such a horrible thing! I would def not be taking her to any of my scans. You take no notice babe. We are all hoping and praying you've got a little fighter in there and your scan shows a happy and healthy little bubba!! :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Simone I put you due at 19th Oct x


----------



## Anababe

Yeah thats what ive just got Honey, but as i did my insem on CD15 which is when i must have ov'd i wonder if i was having a longer cycle this month.. i dunno, ill leave it as it is til my scan :roll: lol


----------



## msangie11

Feeling a bit sad today. As well as this forum I'm also on another one and so many of the ladies are having miscarriages and etopics today and I just feel awful for them and scared myself.
I really thought the 2ww was long but this first 12weeks is like forever. I am feeling well and I know I don't have any particular reason to be worried but it has happened to so many different women at varying weeks and makes me feel like every passing day is a relief that nothing untoward has happened.
I don't want to worry you ladies and I do realise that it's a fact of life and these things do happen but it still makes me so upset and a little guilty if I'm honest *sigh*.
I am 7weeks tomorrow so at least that is another week under my belt.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls....

got my appointments through from the midwife. I have TWO. Is this right?

I have an 'early appointment' on the 2nd and then a 'booking in appointment' on the 24th. 

Just wondering what everyone else got. I've had no problems...that I know of. Or are we just lucky and we're getting good service?!


----------



## littlekitten8

Anababe - If your due date is the 19th October that will be the same as me!!

Mer - OMFG!! My jaw hit the floor when I read what your friend said!! I thought my friend was bad for calling me a compulsive liar and telling me I had made up the fact that I was high risk and made up having had fertility treatment in 2007!! I think I actually would have kicked her stupid head in. And yes I think you should put several bricks in your bag lol.


----------



## Mumto1

mer01 said:


> Wating4bump i can totally understand, my so called best mate is being awful to me since i got pregnant. We were ttc for 26ish months and she started November 08. She is so annoyed with me for finally getting my :bfp:. She makes horrible comments and is always fishing for complements. She said yesterday that she thinks shes never going to get pregnant ( after 3 months of trying :roll:) so i finally flipped and shouted well if you didn't get pissed every night your cycles wouldn't be messed up and you'd be OK :hissy: :blush:
> So she's invited herself to my scan next weeks because and i quote " I cant wait to see your face when you find out your baby is dead :shock:" i mean its not like i rub it in her face or anything i don't get it. Jealous all of them i think :hissy::hissy:

Mygod! This chick doesnt even deserve your time! Get rid of her....she is mean! :devil:


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

Had my first scan today ladies! The hubby and I were so happy to see "our little bean" as he calls it. 
Heard the heartbeat at 170bpm and got a picture. I'll post as soon as possible. 
Everything looks great! Thanks to all of you ladies for your support!


----------



## applegirl

mommy with baby - that heartrate is great news - high heartates mean sticky beans!! :yipee:


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies, will be updating the list asap. I hope everyone is ok?

Can we all send our love and prayers to a fellow Bumpkin Aflight :hugs: Thanks girls... x 

Love & hugs to all xx


----------



## MrsO29

aimee-lou said:


> Hi girls....
> 
> got my appointments through from the midwife. I have TWO. Is this right?
> 
> I have an 'early appointment' on the 2nd and then a 'booking in appointment' on the 24th.
> 
> Just wondering what everyone else got. I've had no problems...that I know of. Or are we just lucky and we're getting good service?!


It is the same here in Scotland.
It is quite a new thing here, we used to just get a booking in appointment at 12 weeks, but now I see midwife at 6 weeks, then again a few weeks after that. I even have to fill in my own notes!!! (Not too happy about that)


----------



## MrsO29

bailey4eva said:


> Hi everyone. There is somethin that is startin to bug me....when do bumps tend to start showin? I weigh 10 stone, and am around 5ft6, and have grown a rite belly in the last week. It has just started to worry me a little (not so much worry but cause confusion!).

I am also 10 stone and 5ft6 and agree totally. I am only 5 + 3 and am struggling to close my jeans. I weighed myself this morning and have put on 2lbs, but looks like I have put on about half a stone on belly alone!!!
I did read that after your first pregnancy you show quicker, but I am just glad it is winter so I can wear a big coat so no-one can see what is now quite an obvious bump!!


----------



## baby.love

I'm 7 weeks and my bump has been growing since about 5 weeks! alot of it is bloat though i think!


----------



## shmoo75

I am 5wks 6days today(I think) and my belly is a combination of bloat and constipation:rofl::rofl: Baggy tops and loose fitting jeans/trousers


----------



## sam76

morning all xxx how are we all doing xxx im so tired and now im off to work xxxx


----------



## mer01

Aflight you are in my prayers hun :hugs:

I have a bump too, have had it since last week, have to walk round with the button on my trousers undone :rofl: maybe time to invest some new ones :rofl:

I had a weird dream last night that a huge spider crawled into my mouth in bed, i woke up choking i wonder if it really happened? :shock: cos i could feel it crawling and everything :rofl::rofl: ah well extra vitamins :rofl:

:hugs: to all the bumpkins this morning 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all, not good this morning felt sooooo sick and just really crappy. Still i am trying to stay positive as this means the bean is still hanging in there. Will feel so much better when i hit 8 weeks and see the midwife.

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## katwoman28

congratulations!


----------



## Maffie

Hi all thought id say hello has i've roughly worked out i'll be due 25th October, got a scan tomorrow due to a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning. Im bloated too. Morning sickness seems to be well and truely with me too.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya to our newbies i have added you to our list :)


----------



## nikki_j

Yay, morning everyone. My sickness seems to have settled down now and I'm just passed 8 weeks. I can see a little bump coming but again, I think most of it is bloating...

Am very tired this morning, at work...and want to go back home to bed... xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

MrsO29 said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls....
> 
> got my appointments through from the midwife. I have TWO. Is this right?
> 
> I have an 'early appointment' on the 2nd and then a 'booking in appointment' on the 24th.
> 
> Just wondering what everyone else got. I've had no problems...that I know of. Or are we just lucky and we're getting good service?!
> 
> 
> It is the same here in Scotland.
> It is quite a new thing here, we used to just get a booking in appointment at 12 weeks, but now I see midwife at 6 weeks, then again a few weeks after that. I even have to fill in my own notes!!! (Not too happy about that)Click to expand...

Thanks for clearning that up MrsO! I'm feel quite special now! :rofl:

Not sure about filling in our own notes though.....how strange!


----------



## baby.love

I have already got my notes and have started filling them in! they were given to me in my pregnancy pack! i have only done so much though as seeing midwife tuesday :D


----------



## Anababe

Morning Bumpkins

Baby.love can you change my due date to the 19th please.. im going to take Honeys word for it! lol

Welcome to all the newbies :hi: and congratulations!!

Mer - Ewwww i hope it didnt really happen :shock::shock: LOL

Im so tired this morning, im still in bed. Not doing anything at all today, gonna be lazy and soon as mum is home from work at 2 gonna make her babysit Caeden then i can sleep! hehe 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## bonfloss

Welcome to all the new members :hi: I am back to work today after 2 weeks of hols :(:( I am a nurse and work shifts so hoping that the next 2 weeks will fly in as we have our 8 week scan on the 12th March! 
Hope everyone has a good day.
xx


----------



## baby.love

All done Anababe :)


----------



## littlekitten8

I am 6+3 and I've not been able to fit into my jeans since 5 weeks lol. Live in jogging bottoms and am going to have to give in and buy some maternity jeans soon I think! Sick of living in joggers and looking like a mong lol. Anababe thats cool. Makes you same due date as me (til they decide to change it at my next scan I'm sure lol). Hope everyone is ok today. I slept from 9.45pm til 11am last night lol. Was absolutely shattered cos my shift at work was 12 and a half hours and I didn't stop til 6.30pm ouch.


----------



## AlisonJ81

Hi ya,

I am Due 23rd October! Seems soo long away....
x


----------



## kermie219

This sickness is kind of getting to me a bit....I just am frustrated of feeling so crappy all the time:( I'll just be sitting there and out of the blue I get so sick, I am having a hard time keeping down any food during the day time, it seems to subside a bit in the evening but comes right back no later than 9. Plus around 3 in the afternoon my eyes don't want to stay open, I know it's all worth it sometimes it's just kind of difficult. Sorry for the rant ladies just had to get it off my chest:)


----------



## aimee-lou

I feel exactly the same kermie! I'm 6 weeks today and I've only been feeling bad for the past week or so but i'm starting to wonder how i'm going to cope for a month + of this! 

I have 2 weeks off for hols in March and I'm hoping that the worst of it will be then so I can relax and rest! Off to london and can't wait.....whooop! 

Hope you feel better soon Kermie! Just think it's just the bubs making themselves known!


----------



## kermie219

I hope you have fun on your holiday Aimee:) We are getting married on Saturday I'm just hoping I can not look like death for the pictures haha. Lucky for me I'm not working right now which is fine with me at the moment I can't imagine how hard it must be for you!!! Good luck!!


----------



## aimee-lou

kermie219 said:


> I hope you have fun on your holiday Aimee:) We are getting married on Saturday I'm just hoping I can not look like death for the pictures haha. Lucky for me I'm not working right now which is fine with me at the moment I can't imagine how hard it must be for you!!! Good luck!!


Aww congratulations! Trust me nothing will stop you smiling on those pictures!! I had blisters the size of dinner plates on my feet and had been up til 2 thanks to my bridesmaid and i couldn't stop grinning!! 

You''ll have a fab time....and how great that little one gets to be there! :happydance:


----------



## eswift

kermie219 said:


> I hope you have fun on your holiday Aimee:) We are getting married on Saturday I'm just hoping I can not look like death for the pictures haha. Lucky for me I'm not working right now which is fine with me at the moment I can't imagine how hard it must be for you!!! Good luck!!

You'll have a wonderful day!! Enjoy it!! Oh and congratulations!!!!


----------



## eswift

How's everyone doing? Today has been a lot better than many I've had recently and I've munched and eaten all day and drank water constantly.. I've had very little sicky feeling today, think I've not been eating or drinking enough. Gonna try the same tomorrow and hopefully my probs cured! PMA has a lot to offer...


----------



## aimee-lou

PMA is definitely a cure-all eswift! I swear by it....reverse placebo effect!! :)

Glad you're feeling good! I'm just counting the minutes until I can go home.


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I've been feeling really pants today. I was really sicky all night, and then I couldn't sleep until 4:30am, and I was up again just after 7am to get ready for college!:cry:

When my friend picked me up, I felt about ready to collapse and fall asleep already LOL! College was really boring this morning, but we had a McDonalds lunch:cloud9:To say I was happy was an understatement. I ate a LARGE meal! :happydance: I felt loads better after that. I've been weeing like a horse again today though, and felt so bloated. It's horrible!! 

I ate 2 packets of Fruit Gums in about 5 minutes as well LOL I can't get enough of them. I'd happily live on Fruit Gums and McDonalds if I could atm. They are the only things that stay down! As well as Lucozade/Gatorade!:dohh: I'm going to put on so much weight!! :hissy:

On top of all the pregnancy yackiness of today (I'm really not complaining, I'm glad I feel so rubbish - it's a bit of a reassurance!), I've got Conjunctivitis so I'm on antibiotic drops every 2 hours for that! :hissy: Not great when it's the busiest night of the week at work tonight, and I have to keep running back and to to do my drops! :cry: My eye is so sore..I'm sure I caught it from one of the kids at the nursery, but I don't know! 

Hope everyone is feeling a bit better than me xxxx


----------



## obeez

MrsO29 said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls....
> 
> got my appointments through from the midwife. I have TWO. Is this right?
> 
> I have an 'early appointment' on the 2nd and then a 'booking in appointment' on the 24th.
> 
> Just wondering what everyone else got. I've had no problems...that I know of. Or are we just lucky and we're getting good service?!
> 
> 
> It is the same here in Scotland.
> It is quite a new thing here, we used to just get a booking in appointment at 12 weeks, but now I see midwife at 6 weeks, then again a few weeks after that. I even have to fill in my own notes!!! (Not too happy about that)Click to expand...

MrsO, I am in Scotland and was told by the GP that the first time I would see the midwife is at the 12 week scan. Do you think it differs in areas? I am in Fife.


----------



## MrsO29

I am in the Borders.

I know when I was pg a few years ago it was still the 12 week appointment, and my GP said the 6 week early booking appointment is a new thing.

They do usually try everything on us here in the Borders first though. We are the test subjects!! (Digital Switchover gggrrr)


----------



## sobersadie

Hey there Bumpkins, im due 24th Ocotber with my 3rd (got 2 boys already)


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Sobersadie and welcome to Bumpkins xx

Girls i feel totally yuck, i just sat down for tea and just didnt fancy it and picked...all i want is a cuppa and a biscuit ... x

Hope we are all ok? xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh I'm exhausted! I was up every 45 minutes to an hour through til about 4am to pee!! And after that it was every 2 hours. And all through today I've been going every hour or so. On the up side it would appear bubs has cured my coeliacs woop woop! Have been really craving soft bread and stuff so gave in and had normal bread and no problems yay. So I bought doughnuts today hehe. 

eswift - I've also found that if I eat constantly I don't feel sick. Normally feel really nauseous first thing when I get up for work and then again at about 6.30pm. Yesterday at work I split my break into 2 so ate tuna salad at 1.30pm and had another break for food at 5.30pm and yay no sickness. Also am getting totally addicted to those fruit flakes things. They are scrummy and help with my sickness.


----------



## MommyMichele

Jeans are too tight, boobs are huge, nips are sensitive, back hurts, tired, dizzy but I LOVE IT! No m/s for me thank god! Never had it with the others, don't want it with this one.

I did have a bleed last weekend, a little concerned but can't get seen till mid-March, long story, I will update when I have an answer.

Oh the day my bleed started, my sister called to tell me she was PG, I hung up on her and bawled.

I think I'm still pg, going to test later today. Dr.'s here are bad and the ERs suck. I'm gonna have another POAS party.


----------



## jayne191284

Midwife app went well today. Filled in my notes for the hospital and she said i should get my scan date through soon and she'll see me when im 16wks.

i dont have time to catch up with 20 odd pages so i hope everyone is ok

xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies. Hope ur all well. I had my early scan today and all is well, hoorahh!! The sonographer made the dates the same as mine too, although they may change at the next scan, so am official 7+5 today x


----------



## MommyMichele

Well ladies, I've had yet another chemical. I'm not giving up though!


----------



## BabyBubbles

hi all!
newbie here due Oct 11th.
So excited! Cant wait to chat with u ladies xxxx:happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Off for an early scan today, feeling quite nervous as not sure what they will see. Had a tiny tiny bleed on wednesday and been fine other then sore boobs and m/s (all day!!!)

I know I probably wont see heartbeat so early but sooooo want to. Im wishing away days so I reach 12 weeks


----------



## MrsO29

Early scan today, you must be so excited!!!
I am sure everything will be fine, good luck and let us know how you get on.
:hug:


----------



## applegirl

MommyMichele said:


> Well ladies, I've had yet another chemical. I'm not giving up though!

So sorry Michele :hug: will be thinking of you.


----------



## Maffie

MrsO29 said:


> Early scan today, you must be so excited!!!
> I am sure everything will be fine, good luck and let us know how you get on.
> :hug:

I'm excited scared nervous alsorts really, I have 2 appointments at the hospital today first to do with my cholestrol (family history) second is the scan at 12.15 so going to be pacing the corridors I think.

On my last one we had early scans due to problems and I did eventually m/c but at 6 weeks I saw the heartbeat so im keeping everything crossed they will now as I think im almost 6 weeks. Will be :cry: if they dont see it. Im guessing i'll have to have an internal scan again, was so worried about that last time but was so amazed by the monitor you dont notice a thing


----------



## shmoo75

MommyMichele said:


> Well ladies, I've had yet another chemical. I'm not giving up though!

MummyMichele - I am so sorry to hear this hun :hugs::hugs: to you

Well girls, I can't believe I have to post this but, I am having brown end of period like stuff when I wiped this morning:cry::cry: I have an on/off very light AF type feeling in my belly like she is about to turn up. I had some very, very, very light brown tinged when I wiped yesterday evening. When I got up at about 2am to wee it was still very,very,very,very, light but, this morning at about 7am it was more and darker.:cry::cry: Trying to have PMA but, seeing as I have had a m/c in May 2008 I know only to well how this could end. I will phone Basildon EPU at 8am and see what they say. Wish me luck girls. And all of you who are going through this my thoughts are with you too.


----------



## panda97

oh Michele - I'm so sorry to hear that :cry:, I really hope you get a BFP soon .

Schmoo - best of luck, sending lots of baby glue your way.

xxx


----------



## Razcox

ahhr Schmoo i know what you are feeling, had a fair bleed yesterday afternoon and panic settled in. Seems to have stopped now now but i am still a bit worried, :hug: to you hope its all ok.

Michele - So sorry to hear that but loving the PMA about trying again xxxx


----------



## colsy

MommyMichele said:


> Well ladies, I've had yet another chemical. I'm not giving up though!

Oh Michele, I am sorry. I like it that you're not giving up. Hope to see you back in here really really soon. :hugs: xx

And Schmoo, how are you? Have you got an appointment with the EPU? Good luck. xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Mommymichelle - So sorry hunni and hoping you get your BFP soon.

Schmoo - Sending you lots of extra sticky dust. Hope you get on ok and get an appointment with EPU. 

Well my midwife phoned this morning to cancel my booking for the 10th March cos she has to cover someone elses clinic. But thankfully she has booked me in for next Tuesday instead so now I just have 3 days tiil my scan and 4 days til my booking appointment. Not going to be on much today cos my parents and my nan are coming up from Bristol for the day so they should be arriving any minute. Hope everyone is feeling ok today.


----------



## lucilou

Hi All! I'm new and due 12 October, can I join your team? forgive me if I don't read the whole 108 pages you've racked up so far - you guys have been busy! First time pregnant at 34 and hoping everything goes ok. 

Everyone else well today?


----------



## MrsO29

Hi lucilou welcome to the forum.

I am new here too, due on 26th October so you are a few weeks ahead of me.

I feel crappy. Very sick and so tired, but I have to take my wee girl to nursery now even though I soooooooo can't be bothered!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Anababe

Hey

Michele - Im so sorry hun, i hope you back over here soon :hugs: Good luck!

Shmoo - I hope everything is ok babe and you have a sticky bean in there! :hug:

I have been really sick the last 2 days, morning sickness has well and truely got me!! lol I cant complain as i wanted symptoms :rofl: but i hate this sickness, i did manage some dinner today though so hoping that stays down!

Got my booking in on Tuesday! :happydance: Only 4 days to go! :yipee:

Hope everyone is ok! :hug:

xx


----------



## lucilou

thanks for the welcome, Mrs O! Feeling a bit fluey today so working from home. well, not much actual work going on! Otherwise feeling ok.... no M/S yet - was feeling a bit queasy for a while but not for a few days. making sure I avoid getting too hungry is helping loads. Looking forward to getting some proper tests done and of course, the scan - I don't think I'll feel properly pregnant til then... it's all a bit of a scary new experience (scary in a good way though).


----------



## Razcox

Off to A&E, really sharp pain now on the right hand side.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls :wave:

Michele i am so sorry sweetie :hugs: & Shmoo thinking of you babes xx

Well i am shattered girls, i am not sleeping very well lately and waking alot at night :(

Went to the smoking cessation nurse today and she was lovely :) going back in 2 weeks to lower my strength on the patches and should be off them totally in about 10 weeks :happydance: Also went to asda today and brought a rattle for bubba..i couldnt resist :blush: ..

Hope we are all well ... :hug: to you all x


----------



## baby.love

Razcox said:


> Off to A&E, really sharp pain now on the right hand side.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope all is ok hun xxx


----------



## MrsO29

Razcox....good luck.
I hope everything is ok for you
:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Razcox - I am so sorry to hear that you are in pain. Hope everything goes well at the hospital :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you 

Well, I have come back from the hospital. Had bloods done everything has come back ok as I had a full blood work up apart, from hcg levels as, those results weren't back yet. I will phone the EPU up at just gone 3pm today to get those. My scan has been brought forward to Tuesday at 11:25 as, there were no scan slots available today or, Monday. It is when I wipe after going for a wee only have a few spots on my knickers so, have got some panty liners now just incase. I suppose if it stays as brown discharge or stops it will be ok. I am resting and relaxing today and, this weekend. Will let you know what my levels are when I get them.


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> Razcox - I am so sorry to hear that you are in pain. Hope everything goes well at the hospital :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you
> 
> Well, I have come back from the hospital. Had bloods done everything has come back ok as I had a full blood work up apart, from hcg levels as, those results weren't back yet. I will phone the EPU up at just gone 3pm today to get those. My scan has been brought forward to Tuesday at 11:25 as, there were no scan slots available today or, Monday. It is when I wipe after going for a wee only have a few spots on my knickers so, have got some panty liners now just incase. I suppose if it stays as brown discharge or stops it will be ok. I am resting and relaxing today and, this weekend. Will let you know what my levels are when I get them.

Shmoo check out Shinning Stars Journal as she had the same at our stage - turned out to be a uti as it was in her wee. May help put your mind at rest.
Big :hugs: babe pm me if you wanna chat xxx fx for scan


----------



## aflight84

girls you're not going to believe this but i think i'm BACK!!!
my blood works doubled in 2 days and DR from GP surgery says i'm still pregnant YAY!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

:yipee: Anna i am well chuffed for you babes :yipee: Shall i pop you back on the list? sorry i took you off but was worried it might upset you seeing it there :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

hell yeah! hehe


----------



## baby.love

18th isnt it for you Anna?

Shmoo :hugs:


----------



## helz81

Aflight, soooo pleased for you!!

Michele- oh no sweetie Im really sorry,how awful :hug: take care,hope to see you soon!!
Shmoo- take it easy,rest up,hope everything turns out good. :hug: to you too.
Razcox- FX'd all is well,try not to panic. Will be thinking of you. I think you need a hug also so here you go..:hug: xxx

I don't seem to have time to keep up with you all just at the mo,works really busy,Ive only had Monday off this week and hopefully tommorow off too if Im not called in. Its meant that this week has flown by though and Im now 5 weeks! :happydance:
My boss is suspicious,Im sure she thinks Im pregnant..asking wierd questions,making random comments about pregnancy ect..I havn't folded though,Im not telling yet lol

Those of you with children already..when will you tell them about bean? We are waiting untill we have had 12week scan and know everything is ok,but even then I still think that leaves ever such a lonnnnng time for them to wait for baby to arrive.


----------



## aflight84

yep 18th until they tell me my new date as i'm sure it's not quite right


----------



## Waiting4Bump

aflight84 said:


> girls you're not going to believe this but i think i'm BACK!!!
> my blood works doubled in 2 days and DR from GP surgery says i'm still pregnant YAY!!!!!

Yaaaay! I was so upset for you the other day. You have been on a right emotional rollercoaster havent you! But Brilliant news hun xxx


----------



## jo_79

Anna thats great news!! :)

Helz i was thinking the same about when do i tell chloe. Im probably gonna wait quite a while to tell her cos she has no concept of time whatsoever and i think telling her so early would make it a long wait. Im nervous to tell her cos she'll be expecting the worst to happen again. Difficult to explain to a 9 yr old.


----------



## shmoo75

Aflight - That is excellant news hun:happydance::happydance: so happy for you

My hcg levels are currently 1892 which makes me about 6wks which, is what I think I am.(Not the 8wks going by my LMP) They mentained I would need to be re-tested in 48hrs which is Sunday. They said they would call me back but, if I haven't heard from them by 4:45 I will call them back to check. I don't mind going to the hospital on Sunday for a blood test especially if it has doubled to 3700+ then I wont mind at all. This gives me hope. When I wipe there is hardly anything there at all. When I have a number 2 that is a different story, there is alot more there and its darker I suppose that is to do with me straining due to constipation. Oh the joys!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo I think thats probably what it is - straining can cause you to tear. Its not fun. Im convinced that thats whats causing my cramping! Gonna go buy some prune juice!


----------



## Maffie

Been to the hospital and was quite an experience. I had a lipid appointment this morning and told them I was pregnant as that affects how they would treat me. Explained to the doctor why I had a scan this afternoon so she rushed through my bloods as urgent so I would have an hcg level for today to compare with the one I had 2 days ago. They were really good and the bloods were ready for the next appointment.

The scan showed im on target for date, they were happy with what they could see but want me back in 10 days to check development and to see a heartbeat. So next scan is 10th March (day before I turn 30!!!!) Hcg had gone from approx 1300 to 3100 approx, cant remember specific numbers. The lady on the scan noticed my ovaries looked a litle polycystic so im a little worried about that and she measured one cyst she found. So going to see if midwife can explain more about that as I progress and if I need treatment after baby is born.

So keep ppraying for baby sticky dust


----------



## aflight84

I've now got to go back to the hospital on sunday to have it retested cos the dr can't explain what's going on.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Not been on here for a while as I've been sooo ill :|

I've been feeling so sick, not been sick but the feeling sick is worse!! I cant sleep i cant move i cant do bloody anything :(
Got put on anti depressants yesterday :( So having a hard time of it atm! 

Been eatin cheese non stop today and for some stange reason its made me feel a little better lol!!

How is everyone doing?? x


----------



## shmoo75

Bubble - Your poor thing love :hugs::hugs: to you and hope you start feeling abit better in yourself

Honey - I know what you mean! I get pain when I have to have a No2!! Just my luck had to go 3 times today!!!! When I'm at the hospital on Sunday I will ask what I can take. Whilst trying to eat fruit. Problem is I've gone off weetabix if I could still eat that there wouldn't be this problem for me!

Aflight - I have to go back Sunday for repeat bloods. I have to go to Basildon which hospital are you going too?


----------



## shmoo75

Well, it doesn't look like its good news for me girls. At 3:30am I got up to wee and, when I looked at the pads it looked like I had been stabbed! There was far too much blood & clots for it not to be anything else but, another m/c I will pop out in alittle while to get paper, milk, bread,pads, chocolate and, a CB digi as, I will test tomorrow am just to see but, not holding my breath. Will still go to the hospital tomorrow for repeat bloods and, for the scan on Tuesday as, need it to be confirmed. I'm not passing anymore clots, bleeding has died down and, cramps have eased off. I suppose until it is confirmed there is a tiny sliver of hope but, I don't think so to be honest. Will keep you posted.


----------



## baby.love

Thinking of you Shmoo .. :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Keeping everything crossed for you Shmoo :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Ok well i went to A&E they took a look downstairs and then i was wisked away in an ambulance to shrewsbury hospital where they have a EPAU. There were worried about a ectopic so they kept me over night and did a scan this morning.

The good news is my overies(sp?) are fine and she didn't think there was any sign of the baby being in the wrong place. Its too early to see the baby yet but she did say there was a bit of a shadow in the right place and my lining was 18mm thick which she said was good. Got to go back for another blood test tomorrow at 5pm to see what the hormone levels are like. So it seems the bean is hanging on in there at the min. The pain has now gone back to a dull pain rather then the sharp take my breath away one it was yesterday. 

Very tired and just enjoying having a rest at home now . . . Will keep you all posted. xx

Shmoo - Keeping eveything crossed for you!


----------



## trinitydm

:hugs: Good to hear Razcox....I hope everything stays well for you...
Shmoo...fingers x'd for you as well!


----------



## aimee-lou

Razcox - glad everything seems ok. 

I know I probably shouldn't have but I'm bored sat at home (should be sorting out the washing etc but REALLY can't be arsed!!) so I decided to do a bit of internet window shopping and make myslef a 'wish-list' of everything I would like. I've just given myself a hernia with how much this is all going to cost! :rofl: I've got very expensive taste so I know we can get it for much cheaper if needs be but I love everything I see......god damn these hormones! 

All for a good cause though...just going to have to save like crazy! Off to spend a fortune on hubby this weekend as he's getting a motorbike (planned waaaaay before LO was on the cards!). I can use that to get him to save money after you see! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girlies :)

Huge hugs to Razcox and Shmoo :)

Well girls i have picked the theme for babies nursery......Its Humphreys Corner :cloud9: I am a huge elephant lover so i think its perfect... Has anyone else picked a theme?


----------



## aimee-lou

How gorgeous baby.love! I still haven't thought about it. We're going to keep the sex a surprise so probably something very neutral. 

Have just seen a gorgeous keepsake box in humphrey's corner on ebay....going cheap. Get on there!! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:lol: Aimee-lou .. I think Humphreys corner is very neutral plus its super cute, i want an izziwoznot cot in the Humphreys Corner too so gonna save up for it. 

I spent enough this week as paid for my pram! i am window shopping now :D


----------



## mer01

Hi ladies sorry i hant been on in a few days, ive been so sick and tired that the only thing i can do is sleep and eat :rofl:
My cravings have set in i think, the only thing i can stomach are oranges and strawberries been eating loads :rofl: but i still have constipation which is weird concidering i have eaten an orange tree and a farmers field worth of strawberries :rofl::rofl:
I also have some really horrid cramps, i think that may be constipation too.
baby.love the theme for my nursery is sleep :rofl::rofl::rofl:
:hug: to all you ladies

xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls hope everyone is ok today. I've just got home from work and am absolutely shattered. Got another 13 hour shift tomorrow and just the thought of it makes me want to cry! Baby.love we love the Humphreys Corner stuff too as well as the I Love my Bear stuff. Want something neutral cos we aren't finding out the sex. My mum thinks we are having a boy cos I'm craving savoury foods lol.


----------



## applegirl

awwwww - the humphrey's corner stuff is SO cute!! I like neutral too - although for sure we are finding out the sex :dance:


----------



## Koobie1982

Im due 25th October


----------



## jayne191284

We will be finding out the sex and we are going for a safari theme

xx


----------



## trinitydm

I've never heard of Humphrey's corner before (but I'm going to google it right away! lol)... but we are going for an elephant theme as well. I've always loved elephants...and I'm especially hopefull we have a girl as we have her name picked out...Ella Marie...goes with the elephant theme!! (although the name has different meaning! )


----------



## Maffie

Im not thinking that far ahead yet. Not sure what theme to have. Plenty of time to decide. My OH already has 2 boys but I dont mind if its a boy or girl we have lots of boy things and stuff thats unisex really i'll stick to more neutral colours anyway.


----------



## eswift

Gosh, it's been so busy on here again!!

My thought are with all of you ladies that are having a really hard time of it. I hope everything thing works out for you. Fingers crossed!!!:hugs::hugs:

I've officially started with morning sickness, well at 7pm that is!!! I dashed upstairs yesterday and OH followed to see if I was ok. When I aventually ventured out the bathroom OH gave me a big cuddle and appologised to me. But then said 'you weren't like this last time, so maybe it's a good sign.' I really hope so...:happydance:

We seem to have had very little physical contact since finding out, and a bit of the other is so outta the equation. I'm starting to feel a little unwanted, not OH fault I know.. Even to cuddle up in bed would be enough, but it's all so awkward! I'm so uncomfortable in myself, and so restless.. All we seemed to have manged is a few minutes of holding hands...:blush::hissy::blush:

Hopefully things will settle down soon, always hopeful.. OH and I had a conversation about the lack of contact between us, it came out that although I said from the start about being apprehensive, OH is confessing that he's quite scared and frightened. Poor bloke...:awww:

I've had to tell my Mum and sister about being pregnant, and since doing so Mum's asked constantly about how I'm feeling. Which is a lot nicer than she was last time! :cloud9: 

My sister started :cry:, talk about being in a funny situation, I didn't know what to do. Ended up pulling the car over to give her a :hugs:whilst not being able to control myself:rofl::rofl:... She was certain that they were happy tears, as it broke her heart last year with the mmc. But, then she was really upset that she's not here when I have my scan and wants lots of pictures sent to her. She's back home in April and then away :boat: until December.. Her reaction shocked me as I never thought of her as being emotional! :rofl: We've always spent more time falling out than being friends...:rofl:

Sorry it's so long again, I start typing and it just keeps on flowing :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

trinitydm said:


> I've never heard of Humphrey's corner before (but I'm going to google it right away! lol)... but we are going for an elephant theme as well. I've always loved elephants...and I'm especially hopefull we have a girl as we have her name picked out...Ella Marie...goes with the elephant theme!! (although the name has different meaning! )

My 10 year old daughter is Ella Marie! Gorgeous choice of name hun x


----------



## lindak

Just got my :bfp: yesterday so calculations on internet say I will be due on October 23 !


----------



## baby.love

Hiya to our 2 newbies & Congrats xxx


----------



## bonfloss

Welcome to the newbies :hi: Hope everyone is doing well.
xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Good to see im not the only one been planning things, i found pram i want but not tempting fate by buying it to early so soon as had my 1st scan will be 1st thing on my list to get. Been looking at other things such as cots etc and making lists oh going to be shocked at cos of things i want! Im still not sure if going to need a double buggy as well yet cause lo will only of just turned 3 when bean comes along and would of just started nursery?? 
Hugs to all you ladies having a tough time xx


----------



## sam76

morning all, how we all feeling! my ticker has moved today!!! 9 weeks, made up xxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Morning everyone, 

Hope all you ladies and bumps are well. We are OK this end. Really tired, and achey but apart from that we are doing OK I think. I'm feeling really bloated at the minute, but I'm going to make the most of the day before the nausea sets in again tonight :happydance: I think I might stay in bed for as long as possible, and see what rubbish I can watch on TV. I think I might catch up on Neighbours online:blush:Love it!!

As for planning, hopefully we will be living in our own house by the time Squidge arrives, but even if we aren't I'm redecorating my room LOL We are going to have a safari themed room, with lemon walls, and stick-a-rounds. Nice and bright! We are definately going to find out the sex. I can't go 40 weeks without knowing :dohh:

We have decided on Connor for a boy and Maddison (Maddi) or Brooke for a girl, but chances are the girls names will be changed another 20 times before we find out the sex LOL Connor is a definate though, Connor George! :cloud9: xx


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies- welcome to the newbies :happydance:
my thoughts are with those that need it at this time :hugs:

baby.love- if all goes well on thursday at my scan can i go back on the list please i feel a bit left out :rofl:

ok so we have decided on a girls name- Yasmine Ria. But the boys name is Sheldon- do you think this needs a middle name??? if so any ideas?? cos i'm stuck.

Well my neighbours have offered me a new cot and mattress and pram if all goes well. Went to see them last night they really are brand new :happydance: which is a real help because i'm a student we only have one income.

And the lactulose had finally started working :happydance::happydance: not before time :rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Awww Mer01 you can go back on whenever you want to hun :hugs:

having an ok day today just tired as always, plus my CM has increased alot today so feel like i am back on knicker watch :( Its soooooooooooooo annoying :rofl: 

Hope all is well in Bumpkin land, catch you all soon xx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Don't even mention CM to me! LOL It's disgusting isn't it? I have loads of it today too!! :dohh:


----------



## Anababe

Waiting4Bump said:


> We have decided on Connor for a boy and Maddison (Maddi) or Brooke for a girl, but chances are the girls names will be changed another 20 times before we find out the sex LOL Connor is a definate though, Connor George! :cloud9: xx

Ill be having Brooke if its a girl too :) :cloud9:

Well girls its just a quick hello from me, ive nipped on my dads laptop. I have no internet connection now as caeden broke my laptop but ill try get on every couple days to check up on you all!

See Midwife Tue so will let you know how i get on!

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I'm only worried about Brooke, as everyone in the family says book as booook and not buk, if you get that, so it would be Brooooooke, which is what the family call the small river at the bottom of the playing fields!:blush: LOL 

Maybe if she is Brooke, we can make sure people call her Brooke! :rofl: 

Hope everything is OK on Tuesday at the MW hun. I see mine on Wednesday! :happydance: xx


----------



## panda97

Hi girlies,

welcome to the newbies!

I'm in week 5 now, just get bloated after eating and feel tired at times. Also more ratty at hubby!

Going to make a Dr's appointment this week.

Laura

<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev302pr___.png" alt="having a baby" border="0" /></a>


----------



## pootle33

hi everyone i also reached 9 weeks today :happydance:

i think...........my nausea might be easing off......fingers crossed. have had 2 days of awful trapped wind though - ouch :cry:

bought some windeze which says is ok for pregnant women as whatever in it not digested by body. not needed it since i got it though. even though packet says ok still a bit nervous about it !!

no contact about scan or mw yet.....will make some calls this week i think!

drove 10 miles yesterday to a next at a retail park only to find out they dont do maternity stuff there...annoying ! has anyone got any other recommendations...new look? topshop?

have a nice day!


----------



## baby.love

Gooooood afternoon bumpkins :)

I have been trying to rest all day but my son and OH have been rather noisy so i gave up! I am getting concerned at the size of my bump and am gonna see if the midwife will get me scanned on tuesday when i see her, My bump is rising above my pubic bone and is firm now.. Compared to 3 weeks ago i am HUGE and even got stopped in asda by someone asking how far along i am. I would upload the pics but i am embaressed :blush: 

How is everyone?


----------



## Mumof42009

Ive just uploaded my bump on the your pics thread, i feel massive and still not 100% about my dates but ive never shown this early before.


----------



## eswift

pootle33 - New look do maternity wear, some peacocks do it too...

Baby.love - I wouldn't panic about your size, I too have gone really big and firm in the past week. Trying hard to hide it for work though, don't want them to know until after my scan. I've come to conclusion it's because it's my 3rd pregnancy and everythings just so stretchy...

Today so far has gone well, eating for Britian at the mo, couldn't stomach my sugar puffs, they went straight down and bounced straight back up. Not a nice sound 1st thing this morning to wake OH up with. So had toast instead. Since then I've had bacon sannie, pork pie, stew and plenty of orange juice to drink. (OH doing pancakes for tea, I can't face cooking, even the thought is churning my stomach.)


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls :hugs:

I have posted a thread with 2 pics so seeing what the general thoughts are :D


----------



## shmoo75

Loviong your ideas on nursery ideas girls.

Well, had repeat bloods done today and was told to phone up EPAU tomorrow morning as, its the weekend and they do the HCG levels in batches. Will phone at about 8:45am 2morrow. Still bleeding and losing clots but, feels different to last type IYKWIM?! My last m/c I passed clots for less then a day and that was it. Seems as I am passing fresh clots? Its a mix of fresh, old and CM.(Sorry if TMI) Need to put this down so, I don't forget. Looks like I am clutching at straws and, I suppose I am to a degree but, me & DH have both today come to terms with the thought of having another m/c. It seems to have hit my DH hard this time, it hurts me too and I feel like all the time but, that wont help us at all. I hate being in this state of limbo as, I still feel pg, bloated belly in the evenings, constipated, weeing lots still, boobs hurt on/off still. Will know more tomorrow will let you gurls know once we know.


----------



## baby.love

Take care Shmoo and keep us updated if you can... I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls.Thank god today is over. Did another 13 hour shift at work and I'm exhausted! Nearly vomited 3 times on the walk home from work and resorted to bargaining with Titch that if s/he didnt make me puke in a bush s/he could make me throw up all night if needs be. Has calmed down a bit down though so its all good. Eating mash and beans lol. Have my 2nd scan tomorrow so praying we see a heartbeat. Not going to make the mistake of drinking before I get there this time lol. Silver Star is in the same place as the assessment unit so they get all the emergencies and therefore it always runs over. My appointment is at 11am so will probably be seen at about 1pm lol. Should get my blood results tomorrow as well and find out if they want to start me on any treatment to prevent a miscarriage. Have made it further than ever before though so thats a positive thing yay. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Hope you've all had a good weekend. I had my repeat blood works done today starting to look like a junkie now with all these blood puncher marks! 
I been feeling so strange today, so tired and sicky. Trapped wind is getting me down now i dont seem to be able to do anything about it! HELP!!!!


----------



## applegirl

Fx'd aflight and shmoo for your blood work results big :hugs: to both of you 

kitten - 13 hour shifts!! how awful honey -I'm so sorry :hugs: here's to you feeling better and stronger soon! come on 12 weeks!! :dance:


----------



## littlekitten8

Have posted a new pic in the bump page so let me know what you think girlies


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning Ladies, 

How are we all today? 

I had a good day yesterday - we went and bought hubby a motorbike!! He's over the moon about it and it means that this should be my last week of hellish earlies!! :happydance: 5am is not a nice time to be up. 

I'm a little concerned...only a little mind as I know I should just enjoy it! Calm before the storm kind of thing, but all my symptoms have eased in a big way. Yesterday was really exciting so I didn't have a chance to feel off, and my boobs have really eased....they are still huge and hurt last night. I think it's just because I rested all day saturday as I was exhausted and then yesterday we were all over the place. I have an appointment with the MW tomorrow afternoon so if still not getting anything will speak to her. I think we're ok though....I'm just enjoying the lull as the trapped wind was really getting me down! 

Hope we're all ok ladies and that we had a good weekend. Mega long day today....6am-3.30pm :hissy: and all I want to do is go home and sleep!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Ok panic over girls....just yawned and lets just say my hand went to my mouth not through manners!! :rofl:

Guess I just had a good day or so! Will learn to enjoy them!!! :blush:


----------



## aflight84

1 hour to go before i find out Roo is ok!


----------



## applegirl

good luck hon:hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good luck!!


----------



## helz81

Razcox, Shmoo and Aflight..:hug:to you ladies, hoping everythings ok xxx

I havn't been able to get on for a few days..had an awful weekend..was fine during the day on Saturday,had takeaway pizza for tea,and chips,followed by chocolate :blush: yes abit of a pig out lol. After eating I felt sooo bloated and after a while I got heartburn and couldn't get comfy anyway I tried sitting/laying. Went to bed and it was soon after I started throwing up:sick: It went on all night,every hour,at one point I tried to get to sleep on bathroom floor as I didn't see the point in moving too far away from the loo! By 4am Id thrown up everything in my gut so it was just horrid bile coming up.
Shortly after that it settled down but I was exhausted so spent all day yesterday in bed. By tea time I was still feeling queasy but thought that was maybe because my stomach was empty so I managed some soup,a slice of bread and an apple. Luckily that stayed down.
Woke up this morning,havn't been sick but I feel very queasy and ouch my whole torso aches from all the retching!!
My first thought was it was a dodgy pizza, BUT the whole family ate some and nobody else has felt sick so it has to be MS starting?? On the positive side my constipation has eased up and also boobs arn't as sore. So looks like Ive swapped symptoms!


----------



## aflight84

levels have gone from 1242 on friday to 1365 on sunday not a great rise but still a rise. they're checking progesterone levels now too


----------



## lalitas charm

Hi Aflight! I'm glad to hear that there was a rise. When will you hear about the progesterone levels? I'll have my fx for you. :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

I've got to call back after 1 i was told they were 18 on friday what should they be now?


----------



## lalitas charm

I really dont know, I wish I was more help. I can only be a bit of moral support while you wait i'm afraid. thankfully you only have 2 hours before you can call and find out, thats a good question to ask when you are speaking to them. I'll be thinking about you and will be back on here waiting to see your post!! :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

thanks babes i really hope its ok and i just have a slow one in there as that can happen! I'm going to push for another scan as they said you wouldn't see anything until the levels were over 1000 and they are now!


----------



## lalitas charm

I'm sure that it is ok, everyone is different and your little bean is just feeling a little shy about the world knowing too much about him/her yet. I hope they give you the scan, it will help you relax as even though the numbers are going up and looking good that doesn't replace seening little beanie waving at you. :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

thanks hun i really hope you're right!


----------



## pixielou

Hi aflight, hope all goes well for you...


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies, 
:hugs: to those that need it. 
Well my constipation seems to have eased off :happydance: i feel really sicky though. last night i was so dizzy i felt drunk :rofl:. I'ts my sisters inquest tomorrow so i wont be on much, i cant beleive i'll be 7 weeks on Wednesday. 
My scan is on Thursday :happydance: im a bit nervous but cautiously optomistic. 

My tummy seems to have gone down since the constipation eased off. 

hope you are all ok 

:hug:

xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hi girls just a quick post to say my scan went fine. Saw the heartbeat which was very emotional. Had yet more bloods taken and have another scan and appointment in 2 weeks. Hope everyone is ok. We are off out for the day so won't be on much today.


----------



## mer01

littlekitten8 said:


> Hi girls just a quick post to say my scan went fine. Saw the heartbeat which was very emotional. Had yet more bloods taken and have another scan and appointment in 2 weeks. Hope everyone is ok. We are off out for the day so won't be on much today.


:happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun xxxx


----------



## lalitas charm

hey aflight! Any news yet?? :hugs:


----------



## angels330

hi girls, congrats to you all!! :) please could i be added under 21st october :) xx


----------



## eswift

Coor! It seems as though there is change in the air, I so happy to hear that there's some good things happening now.:happydance:. And for the ladies still going through the rough times, my thoughts are with you, try to keep your chin's up..:hugs:

I've finished work for another day, I'm definiately gonna have to take some bacon sannies with me to work, I seem to crave them constantly as I walk round my route. And there's no shop or cafe!!!:hissy: Cereal bars, crisps and apples just don't hit the spot. Mind you I'm not as shattered since I've started to drink Lucozade, and it's not making me sick either!! Managed to stay awake until 10pm yesterday, and slept right through until 5.30 ish and I needed to pee... Went back to sleep until breakie time.

Still couldn't face sugar puffs for breakie, stayed with toast (4 small slices in two sittings, I need a big breakie as I walk miles before I get my lunch) Still can't face cooking :blush: It's rather bad as hubby's cooked less than 5 times in all the years we've been together; guess he's gonna make up for it!!:haha:

I've found that I can eat all day but not in the evening, anything I eat then comes back up..(TMI I know!) I rather not spend my evening in the cold bathroom, rather be snuggled up infront of tv zzzzzing away. :haha:

I've got parent's evening tonight, it'll be an experience; my DS can be such a little sod and yet so cute and loving... Expecting a could do better report, but hey he's only 9 yrs so he's got plenty of years left to inprove..:blush:


----------



## aflight84

nope i called at 1 and the dr still hadn't reviewed them i'm going to call at half 3 if still no news cos i'm going mad sitting here not knowing


----------



## lalitas charm

OMG aflight I cant believe your doc hadn't reviewed your notes!! That is shocking!! They should understand how important this is. I've still got my fingers and toes crossed for good news. :hugs:

Eswift......... have fun at the parents evening, you are right, he has plenty of time and it sounds like he is an active fun fella!!


----------



## Razcox

well not good news ladies, my HCG levels have dropped so they think thats it for me now. I have to wait for the bleeding or take a HPT in 2 weeks, i am just so lost. I haven't had any more bleeding or cramps and it just all feels like a bad dream, i was so excited. Now i can't stop crying . . .


----------



## baby.love

Oh Razcox babes i am truely sorry :hugs:


----------



## mer01

aww sweetheart i too am so very very sorry :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girls,

I have not long heard from the hospital and my levels have gone quite abit to 400 odd so, I am now waiting for the m/c to finish, I have to use a HPT on 19/03 to make sure all hcg is gone, wait for 1st AF then, off we go again TTC again. Will make appointment at dr's tomorrow see if they will investigate. We will see.

Can you please remove me from the list? Hope everyone else has a lovely pregnancy and hope to rejoion you all in couple of mths. Take care all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Shmoo - I am right there with you, just waiting for the blood to come now. Its just such a blow after TTC, you think getting the :bfp: is the end of it all . . . 

Can you take me off the list as well please :(


----------



## aflight84

well the dr finally called at 6! she's happy with the HCG levels they're not raising as they should be. But she's more concerned about the progesterone levels being so low. Once i got off the phone someone from bnb said they were given progesterone to assist when she gets pregnant again 
so i've been calling around trying to get advise ever since


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shmoo and Razcox :hugs: my thoughts are with you and your partners girls :hugs: life is so unfair sometimes


----------



## lalitas charm

At last!! I hope you are feeling a little less stressed out now. Fingers crossed that the progesterone levels pick up and the hcg catches up as well. 

As for progesterone being used to assist conception....... its not exactly the same but I had to give my horse a progesterone injection just before I sent her away to the stud to have her put in foal. It can't be to much different in people. 

:hugs:


----------



## lucilou

big hugs to shmoo and rascox and anyone else having trouble... I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I am 8 weeks today, my first pregnancy and I feel like I am just waiting for something to go wrong. I haven't had any scares or anything, so I know I should be counting my blessings and having positive thoughts, but I can't wait for my scan then maybe I'll relax a little. it's 5 weeks away though! seriously thinking about a private scan just to get some peace of mind - I feel like I'm going a bit bananas!


----------



## baby.love

Shmoo & Razcox i will do girls :( I am sending lots of love to you both :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

I've been trying to do all i can do to get progesterone supplements but no where wants to help me tonight so i'm going to call EPU first thing int he morning to find out when they want me to have the scan and blood tests and ask for the supplement in the hope it will help maintain the pregnancy.


----------



## eswift

:hugs:Oh you poor girls, life can be so unfair! What a way of playing with your whole being. Take care to look after yourselves and take time to heal...:hugs:

Parents evening went well really:happydance:, wasn't much different from what I expected 'could do better' with his hand writing; and his reading is right for his age but both maths & science he's doing what he should when he goes to secondary school. He's another year to go yet before he even starts secondary school, so needless to say I'm very happy with him. He's doing a special scheme to improve his writing, yet again.. Very proud of him!!:happydance:

DS asked if I was pregnant again after parents evening as he says I've got fat again:blush:. But he also said I'm allowed to be fat as I've got a baby growing. He just wondered. Then he asked if he could come to the scan. He'd like to see if baby's growing this time. :hugs: I said I rather he didn't as I think seeing what we saw last time should only be a once in a life-time sight, and if all's well there'll be pictures. OK, he said but don't go on your own! - Told you he's loving!!! Then told me he's glad we're gonna have a baby..

Do you think I've been mean? I wasn't gonna tell him but had no choice when he asked. I don't think it'd be right to lie to him. 

As I'm forever telling him we might not like the truth but if you tell us lies and need help, we can't help. But if you've told us the truth we can deal with it. I'm a big believer in that phrase, and he doesn't lie to us as a rule..:blush:


----------



## lucilou

hang in there aflight... I'm keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## lucilou

eswift said:


> Do you think I've been mean? I wasn't gonna tell him but had no choice when he asked. I don't think it'd be right to lie to him.
> 
> As I'm forever telling him we might not like the truth but if you tell us lies and need help, we can't help. But if you've told us the truth we can deal with it. I'm a big believer in that phrase, and he doesn't lie to us as a rule..:blush:

he sounds like a sensitive soul - I'm sure he appreciates you being open with him, and he will want to support you...


----------



## lalitas charm

eswift, your DS is an absolute angel!! What a sweetie!!! I think that is lovely that he wants to be a part of it and is supporting you. You are justifiably proud of him!! He sounds fantastic your LO is going to be lucky to have a brother like that!!


----------



## Maffie

Morming all :hugs: schmoo andn razcox


Im feeling ok so far this morning had a dream that at my scan next week there will be nothing there. So got up to try to take my mind off it. Morning sickness is striking lots, but not yet this morning. I quite like all the symptoms makes me feel reassured. 
I have noticed my balance seems a bit dodgy has anyone had this?


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning Ladies! 

Exciting Day for us today. It's our first appointment with the midwife. I have no idea what to expect although I've worn a short sleeved shirt in case of bloods etc. 

eswift....if your son is a scientist (like my hubby) his handwriting may never be the best...but that's a scientist for you - it's a sign of high intelligence. Just think of Doctors!!!! 

Schmoo and Razcox - :hugs: to you both. 

Really don't want to be at work again today...have you seen the time! I should still be in bed!! But still....I'm going at 1! :happydance:

Have a good day ladies! x


----------



## Maffie

aimee-lou its funny what you say about hand writing not working in the field at the moment but im a scientist and my hand writing is a little crazy


----------



## KJunkie

Hi! I am due Oct. 27th. (This could possibly change though.)


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> aimee-lou its funny what you say about hand writing not working in the field at the moment but im a scientist and my hand writing is a little crazy

I stand by it...my hubby is about to start a biology degree to become a teacher. He is completely science and maths driven and have really odd handwriting. I'm a history graduate and mine is very traditional but I can't add 2 + 2 :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:yipee: Midwife today...Got my booking appointment and i am so excited, gonna see what she says about my huge tummy and try to wangle a scan!

My back is like hell now and hurts so much, i hardly slept as everytime i move the pain shoots through my back and down my bum :cry: 

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Oooh baby.love I hope it goes well and she gives you that scan. To be fair judging by your pics she'll be impressed with your bump and wont be able to say no to you!! 

Sorry about your back pain hun.....maybe time to get yourself a support pillow (if you don't have one already?)

Hope your appointment goes well....not sure what to expect at mine today, although it's making it feel more real to actaully see a health professional! :rofl:


----------



## lalitas charm

Good luck at your appointments ladies!! I look forward to hearing about them, I'll be curious to hear what they say about your bump baby.love. Enjoy your appointments!

I'm cracking up today, I have an exam this afternoon and have done pretty much no revision as I have been obsessing about my bean for the last 10 days since I found out that he/she was in there!! I dont see me passing.......... oh well, i've another one tomorrow as well!! they are 3 hour exams and I had to speak to tutor about getting a seat near the door so I could nip out to pee since my bladder is the size of a thimble!! :rofl: She was really good about it though!! Its a course my employers are paying for so I dont feel like I have the luxury of failing it but looks like I'm going to anyway!! :cry:

Anyway, back to the books!!


----------



## aimee-lou

lalitas charm said:


> Good luck at your appointments ladies!! I look forward to hearing about them, I'll be curious to hear what they say about your bump baby.love. Enjoy your appointments!
> 
> I'm cracking up today, I have an exam this afternoon and have done pretty much no revision as I have been obsessing about my bean for the last 10 days since I found out that he/she was in there!! I dont see me passing.......... oh well, i've another one tomorrow as well!! they are 3 hour exams and I had to speak to tutor about getting a seat near the door so I could nip out to pee since my bladder is the size of a thimble!! :rofl: She was really good about it though!! Its a course my employers are paying for so I dont feel like I have the luxury of failing it but looks like I'm going to anyway!! :cry:
> 
> Anyway, back to the books!!

Best of Luck....I'm sure you'll be fine!! x :hug:


----------



## littlekitten8

Baby.love - I have my booking appointment today also! Nervous and excited in equal measures. Think I'm going to end up bloody anaemic after all the blood I've had stolen in the last 8 days lol. 4 vials last Monday, 6 yesterday and yet more today lol.


----------



## HoneySunshine

littlekitten8 said:


> Baby.love - I have my booking appointment today also! Nervous and excited in equal measures. Think I'm going to end up bloody anaemic after all the blood I've had stolen in the last 8 days lol. 4 vials last Monday, 6 yesterday and yet more today lol.

OMG - how come so many blood tests?!?! I dont do blood tests at all! as in i have a genuine phobia! :dohh: I thought it was just at booking in appt - please let me know how many vials they take there xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi Ladies, hope all the midwife appointments go well I have mine tomorro, 8+4. Not been around much the last few days unfortunately my grandad died at the weekend so been busy with family things. 
Also trying to convince my 2 year old to share bedrooms with his big brother as they will have to share when new arrival comes, he is definately not keen on the idea, even the suggestion of Farmyard stickers was not persuading him, I hope he comes around to the idea!!!


----------



## Razcox

Hope all the booking appointments go well guys.

After the last few days i look like a cross between a herion addict and a pin cushion!!!! Not had anymore bleeding and felt sick as a dog this morning so i am still in limbo. Not sure where to put my self on this forum so i will stick with you guys for a bit xxx


----------



## babystar

I am due in october too :):) dont know when yet... havent had any midwife appointts etc :( still waitin on all my appoints comin thro. I will let you know when i do tho :D


----------



## eswift

jlosomerset said:


> Hi Ladies, hope all the midwife appointments go well I have mine tomorro, 8+4. Not been around much the last few days unfortunately my grandad died at the weekend so been busy with family things.
> Also trying to convince my 2 year old to share bedrooms with his big brother as they will have to share when new arrival comes, he is definately not keen on the idea, even the suggestion of Farmyard stickers was not persuading him, I hope he comes around to the idea!!!

Sorry to hear about you Grandad... 

I'm sure you son will come around to the idea of moving once baby's here :rofl: After all the noise s/he'll make, he'll be wanting to camp out in his brothers room just to get away from the noise... Just think of the promise of all the big boy toys to play with... How much fun??


Thanks girls for the input on my DS parents evening, I certainly think he's a star!?! I think once he realises that a baby can't run around and play football straight away he'll be an excellent big brother... He's very loving, caring and so very funny... (Plus he's good company too)

Told my big boss today that I'm pregnant again, he was so very sweet. He said he hopes everything goes well this time and he's got his fingers crossed and not to worry if I find things too heavy, just go and talk to him and he'll sort things. He also said that he was so happy for us. I could have cuddled him. I had to tell him as I'm gonna have to get bigger trousers (I've maternity ones from last time) At least this way I'm covered either way now... Very surprised!?:cloud9:

OH has booked his leave for the scan today, so I'm not going alone.:happydance:

As I have this cooking issue going on my Dad has offered to cook meals for me and my family so all I have to do is ping them... I love my Dad:hugs:.. I was just gonna buy ready meals, Dad's cooking is a lot better... 

I cooked myself 2 bacon sannies to take to work this morning, my stomach was having a horrid time, managed it tho, just in time... I felt better for eating my sannies at work, the sausage rolls weren't hitting the spot! I'm out shopping tomorrow with my Mum, a nice rare occasion; so I'm gonna try a stew done in the slow cooker.. Will let you know how I do...:blush:

I've started with itchy arms, I think my ecezma is moving to my arms. I least on my feet I can't scratch them when I'm at work!?!? :rofl: I spent most of last night waking up to scratch my arms when I got up they were red raw... Gonna have to dig out my cream, as the house is all in boxes might be faster to go to the doctors...:blush:


----------



## eswift

Razcox said:


> Hope all the booking appointments go well guys.
> 
> After the last few days i look like a cross between a herion addict and a pin cushion!!!! Not had anymore bleeding and felt sick as a dog this morning so i am still in limbo. Not sure where to put my self on this forum so i will stick with you guys for a bit xxx

My heart really goes out to you. I can't even start to imagine how you and your's are feeling.:hug: I can't believe how you've been told to go away and wait? What's that all about? No scan to check or bloods?! I think you've had a rum deal...:hugs:


----------



## Natalie Flynn

Due 29th October :]


----------



## MrsO29

Congrats Natalie.
I am 26th so we are close!

:hug:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girlies,. well i am back from my booking and it went really well :) My MW is lovely ... I mentioned about being huge and she didnt seem concerned as its my 3rd bubba and i more than likely have just popped early.... I said to her that i would love a natural birth as i have had 2 C-sections and she said YES! OMG OMG i am so excited as i thought it was a big no no..Gotta see consultant at 14 weeks to confirm but she said it should all be fine. 

Scan in 4 weeks time so looking forward to that now :) I am so chuffed its unreal.... How is everyone?

Razcox big huge :hugs: to you babe, you are more than welcome here xxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Massive hugs to every single one of you that needs lots of hugs! :hugs: 

I don't really have time to read through the last few pages atm. 

Baby.Love..So glad that everything was OK and that the MW has given the green light on a natural birth! :happydance:
What happens at your booking in appointment? I have mine tomorrow and I'm bricking it. What forms do you fill in? All I got told was they go through your medical history, and OH's and then take blood. Is there anything else? xx


----------



## baby.love

Nope hun you got it covered :) Thats all mine done, we chatted about my concerns and just general stuff xx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

So it really is just details and the dreaded bloods? I'm terrified of them, and just want to go in knowing what to expect. Do they do BP? Your pulse? I am that scared of them my BP rockets and so does my pulse, as soon as I go near the monitors. :blush:

Do I need to know my blood type, or will they tell me or what? xx


----------



## baby.love

The bloods will confirm your blood group hun, I had BP done ..Urine sample checked, height and weight too..Its great hun nothing scary at all i promise xx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

My BP will be sky high..Will that matter? Will they worry and send me to hospital? I'm so scared! xx


----------



## baby.love

Just explain it to your midwife hun i am sure she will understand, :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

My appointment isn't until 3:20 either, so I have all day at home to drive myself nuts about it. When I was in hospital last month, I would look at the clock every hour waiting for the nurse to come round and do obs. As soon as she got to the lady opposite me, I was literally a wreck! :blush:


----------



## aimee-lou

Just put this on PMA but thought I would add here too.....sorry for the double post but thought it was worth noting!

We're back....and am I allowed to say that I'm not impressed? 

We were seen for about 20 minutes and in that time:

-Hubby was almost completely ignored (wasn't offered a seat, wasn't asked his name or anything)
-The midwife didn't tell us her name! Still don't know it now! 
-Hubby was never directly addressed or asked any questions about our choices. I had to direct the question at him instead. Especially poignant as.....
-was asked about downs syndrom testing in the most condescending way including the question, 'If I could see inside your tummy and see your baby had down's what would you do?' - was addressed hypothetically but surely that should have been aimed at both of us as it would be a joint decision.
- I really did not feel comfortable as she asked me, or should i say chanted at me, various things that I should and shouldn't eat.....no real explanations, just a couple of facts including scary words including listeria and mercury. Anyone unprepared or unaware would have been scared to death by a lot of the things she was spouting!
- I was asked (again I say me because hubby was not involved at all!) which hospital I wanted.....not given options, just asked which one. No ideas which ones to choose from. Just lucky we know a good one in our area and we got to choose. 

Basically I'm not very confident as she really didn't put me at ease and made hubby feel about as welcome as a dose of the flu! I will be glad when we get to the antenatal at the hospital as I have heard good things about it compared to the community midwives. I'm just not really sure that she understood us as a couple. 

I was sent away (again I, not we!) with a pile of paperwork to do which I've managed to do in about 15minutes flat. Surely they could have sent me away with a pen to do it then and there! (also thought it was funny that one of the questions was 'do you require help with reading/writing'......irony is obviously an NHS speciality!!!) 

Sorry to be so negative girls....I'm just not impressed at all. Bring on 12 weeks!!!! Hubby is still fuming at the way he was treated....well neglected. Doesn't bode well for the booking in appointment, although except for the blood samples, I can't see why it will take long as I've already done all the paperwork for her!! 

I really hope you girls get a better reaction....she didn't even say Congratulations or Well Done! Very underwhelming!!!


----------



## MrsO29

(also thought it was funny that one of the questions was 'do you require help with reading/writing'......irony is obviously an NHS speciality!!!) 

Haha excellent, it says it all really doesn't it??!!



I have my early appointment tomorrow, but I know my midwife and I guess I am lucky she is lovely.

I agree about the paperwork, I HATE the fact I have to fill in my own notes. 
What are they getting paid for??


----------



## lucilou

I'm going nuts waiting for my appointments to come round - I'm really happy for all you girls who are getting seen earlier. I'm due to see the m/w at 11 weeks and have a scan at 13 weeks - but I'm only 8 weeks now! Really starting to convince myself I'm not pregnant at all... I haven't even had any morning sickness... not that I want any!


----------



## lalitas charm

Hey Babylove, 

Glad to see your scan went well. I'm sure you are over the moon now!! YAY!!

:hug:


----------



## Laura H

Ladies....did you get your scan dates through before or after you saw the midwife for your 1st/booking in appointment??? Sorry if that seems like a daft question :blush: Its been a while since my last babba!! I just feel like I'm in limbo at the minute..my 1st appoint isn't til 25th March! :cry:


----------



## lucilou

Laura H said:


> Ladies....did you get your scan dates through before or after you saw the midwife for your 1st/booking in appointment??? Sorry if that seems like a daft question :blush: Its been a while since my last babba!! I just feel like I'm in limbo at the minute..my 1st appoint isn't til 25th March! :cry:

Hi Laura... I saw my GP when I got my positive test, who estimated I was 5 weeks. At that point she filled in a form and sent it to the midwife. About 10 days later I got a letter that contained dates for both my booking appointment and my scan (different dates, 2 weeks apart). I think it must be different in some places, for example, you might see the m/w earlier but then your scan doesn't get booked until then.... 

My first m/w appointment was due to be the same week as yours (which would have made me almost 12 weeks) but I phoned and asked them to move it forward a week because of work commitments. My m/w was really happy to try to accommodate me so maybe if you call them they might be able to see you earlier?


----------



## tweetiepie_1

Hi, I'm due Oct 21st x


----------



## obeez

I am feeling slightly disheartened by the fact that it doesn't look like I am going to be offered a booking in appointment. The GP said I would receive a scan appt and see the midwife then. I will wait until 10 weeks and if I haven't heard anything I think I will have to chase them up. I'm just jealous really, this is my first and I haven't a clue what to expect or what I should be doing. Would be nice to have some guidance. I'll continue being patient :happydance:


----------



## lucilou

obeez said:


> I am feeling slightly disheartened by the fact that it doesn't look like I am going to be offered a booking in appointment. The GP said I would receive a scan appt and see the midwife then. I will wait until 10 weeks and if I haven't heard anything I think I will have to chase them up. I'm just jealous really, this is my first and I haven't a clue what to expect or what I should be doing. Would be nice to have some guidance. I'll continue being patient :happydance:

I'm coming to terms with the fact that it's normal to be left to your own devices for the first couple of months... surely they should know that we need support just as much in the early weeks - especially us newbies! 

Stick in there hun...


----------



## Kbee

Hi All,

Am new to all this......!!
Just wanted to say hi, I am due on the 10th ish of Oct and I wanted to say thanks as I have felt up and down and worried and excited and scared. Reading your posts has been really helpful, I know it sounds silly but I have only just had the courage to join, not sure why!!!!!

Love to all 
x


----------



## eswift

amiee-lou, what a horrid experience you had at mw's. You can and are well within your rights to request to have someone else. I had a run in with mine last time, this time it was the 1st question they asked! I wonder why?? OH came with me this time too, he was kept into the conversation, but I had told her from the start he was there as moral support. MW was nicer this time too..

Well today's off to a good start, NOT! Breakies gone, off to buy some kiddies tooth paste. I can't do with puking ach time I brush my teeth. Still off shopping with my Mum, so gonna get a cooked breakie whilst out... 

Hope you all have a good day.

Oh, baby.love; sounds very promising about having a natural birth this time around. Fingers crossed...


----------



## MrsO29

KBee - Congratulations!!!!!

Eswift - cooked breakfast.....oh my god....I want one soooooo much now!!


I have my first midwife appointment today, so I guess I get to go along and fill in my own notes. Great.
At least she will arrange my early scan though, so hopefully for next week.

This is the day I woke up bleeding with my last miscarriage in January, 6+2, so at least I am over that hurdle!!

Have a great day ladies :hug:


----------



## baby.love

Morning everyone, 

I am in a good mood today, i will be hitting the magical 8 week mark tomorrow :yipee: and it will be exactly 1 month since i got my :bfp: .. its flown by so far.. I am still on a high after getting the go ahead for a VBAC.. Still got a really bad back though...god bless sciatica and pregnancy! ouchies..

Hope everyone is well,... and sorry to read not all booking appointments went well, but girls remember you CAN change your MW at any point if you are not happy with the treatment you are getting! :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I'm in a good mood today too Baby.Love. Well on the whole anyway. I have still got niggling worries at the back of my mind, but it's getting better! :) 

Has anyone else got really achey boobs. Mine were so achey last night. I could hardly move my arms LOL!! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm 7 weeks tomorrow! I can't quite believe it!! Time is just flying!! Congratulations on reaching 8 weeks baby.love - I can't wait to reach that milestone next week! 

How are we all today ladies? I'm feeling a little better today about the whole midwife thing, although I've realised that because I don't know her name I can't complain about her or try to avoid her (clever of her really!). I know that we only see her a few times but I will be a lot more vocal about it next time if we get the same woman. 

I'm soooooo tired today! I slept for 11 hours and I'm still tired! I'm also starving so going to get a bacon butty in a minute before my first meeting of the day!! Sooooo hungry!!


----------



## Laura H

Waiting4Bump said:


> I'm in a good mood today too Baby.Love. Well on the whole anyway. I have still got niggling worries at the back of my mind, but it's getting better! :)
> 
> Has anyone else got really achey boobs. Mine were so achey last night. I could hardly move my arms LOL!! xx

Morning everyone! I hit the 6 weeks mile stone on Friday!! I love fridays!! 

Waiting4 I know what you mean about boobs! OUCH! I dont have much :blush: but they were really sore last night! Even stood at school this morning waiting they were throbbing and hurting, I was dreading someone asking if I was ok! Not sure i'd like my achey boobs to be topic of conversation at 9am! :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

:rofl::rofl: Sorry, I shouldn't laugh as I genuinely do feel your pain! 

I told my friend last night about how much they were aching. I figured that it's the pregnancy doing it to me, and she always asks how Squidge is doing, and never about how I feel, so I had to tell her! :) xx


----------



## Laura H

:rofl: Well if we don't laugh hunny I think we'd all crack up! The things we put up with for these little beans! Wouldn't have it any other way though xxx

It is funny how people only ask after the bean....your like, HELLLOOO!! I am only producing the miracle of life here!! Don't worry about me!! LOL :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I don't mind Squidge being the centre of attention but it gets a bit much sometimes LOL I have one friend though who always asks how I am. It does make it nicer when people ask who you both are - she still asks if Bubs fancies whatever it is we are going to eat..eg McDonalds! :cloud9:xx


----------



## mer01

Morning all

Sorry i wasnt about much yesterday it was my sisters inquest and it was quite distressing :cry:. But we got closure which is good.
Well i should be 7 weeks today if all is well. I have my scan tomorrow im really scared :rofl:.

baby.love congrats on reaching 8 weeks hun :happydance:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Laura H

mer01 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sorry i wasnt about much yesterday it was my sisters inquest and it was quite distressing :cry:. But we got closure which is good.
> Well i should be 7 weeks today if all is well. I have my scan tomorrow im really scared :rofl:.
> 
> baby.love congrats on reaching 8 weeks hun :happydance:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxx

Oh hunny :hugs: That sounds awful sweetie xxx I don't know what happened sweetie but I'm glad you got some closure for your sister xxx :hugs:
Good Luck for your scan tomorrow too xxx xxx


----------



## mer01

i hope everything goes well tomorrow so i can put my ticker back on :rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

God Mer you poor thing, you are going through so much at one time! I will keep it all crossed for the scan hun. :hugs:


----------



## mer01

Thanks baby.love. I'm a bit better today, i'm hoping tomorrow goes well so that i have something to take my mind off my sis. 
On a lighter note my DS moved onto level 7 on reading yesterday :happydance: which is great concidering the ADHD im so proud :cloud9:. Does anyone know what the average is for reading hes 6 in july.

:hug:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Mer thats fab about your son, i think my 3 year old has ADHD as it runs in both our families and he is showing some signs! But Dr's wont touch him at the moment :hissy: they just say he is an "active" child!


----------



## mer01

I had that with liam, they said that he'd grow out of it. He cant even sit down for a meal! stick to your guns baby.love sometimes docs need a lot of pushing for a referal. It wasnt until liams school got sick of him that they asked for a referal. 
It's hard work isnt it :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

HoneySunshine said:


> littlekitten8 said:
> 
> 
> Baby.love - I have my booking appointment today also! Nervous and excited in equal measures. Think I'm going to end up bloody anaemic after all the blood I've had stolen in the last 8 days lol. 4 vials last Monday, 6 yesterday and yet more today lol.
> 
> OMG - how come so many blood tests?!?! I dont do blood tests at all! as in i have a genuine phobia! :dohh: I thought it was just at booking in appt - please let me know how many vials they take there xxClick to expand...

I had so many blood tests cos I am under the high risk team at the hospital and they are trying to discover if there is a reason behind my recurrant miscarriages. And at the midwife appointment yesterday she just took 3 vials.


----------



## littlekitten8

Well my midwife appointment got off to a really crappy start! She was 10 minutes late...then faffed about with her bag before bringing me a set of notes and asking me to fill out the front page to save her some time! Which I did and then she didn't reappear until 20 minutes later! To say we were annoyed was an understatement lol. When we finally got in there she rushed through everything and pretty much ignored OH. She got a bit funny with me when I said that it wouldn't make a difference to me if the baby had Down's cos I still wouldn't abort...and put in my notes that I have refused the Nuchal and Triple Test!!! Which is not what I said at all. Plus she didn't have any copies of the NHS Pregnancy Book or the Bounty packs. So I have to wait til I see her again at 16 weeks to get them!! Her excuse was that she has only been in the community for a month lol. She also just assumed that cos I'm a Neonatal Nurse that I know all about pregnancy and birth and I ended up having to ask her lots of questions.

Thankfully the midwifes at Silver Star are lovely and I should see them more often than my community midwife.


----------



## mer01

so sorry your app wasnt what you expected hun. :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

8 weeks today :happydance: 

looking forward to midwife this afternoon, she was so positive on the phone when i spoke to her, mind you i did tell her i wont be messed around this pregnancy!

my oh doesnt know his blood group and cos im rhesus negative they need to know cos i may need all the injections again, will the midwife test him later too?

i had parents evening last night and last time they said my daughter gets distracted too easily - hmmm wonder where she gets that from lol anyway last night the teacher was so impressed with her she's really trying and concentrating now and making an effort with her work, so im pleased with that :)


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I have my MW appointment this afternoon too, and was wondering the same thing. My OH doesn't know his blood group either so will they need to take blood from him too?

Hope it all goes well for you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## baby.love

Yaaay girls good luck with your appointments and meeting midwives :) Its all very exciting as it makes it more real! Today is the most relaxed i have been with this pregnancy..

Update us when you get back .. :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Oh, you know me! I'll be on here ASAP after my appointment to update you all!:happydance: xx


----------



## baby.love

Good girl :lol:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I'm still bricking it about the blood tests though. I really need to shift my bum and have a shower. But I don't want to wash my hair LOL It has that "after hairdressers" shine to it at the minute, and I know when I wash it, it will go back to it's static self! Or maybe not? Oh, I don't know!! :rofl:xx


----------



## baby.love

I hope all is going well ladies, and Waiting4bump i hope your BP was ok :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh gosh I think I've overdone it again! Last week I was away with work and felt so ill and tired afterwards that I had to have the morning off the next day. 

Well today I've not stopped since 9 and I've had all of about 5 minutes to quickly eat a sarnie and then run. I'm going to be picked up by hubby at 4.30 so not much longer but I'm shattered and starting to feel sick as I've not eaten enough and I'm so tired. 

hope all you girls are ok...good luck at your appointments girls!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I'm hoooooooome! :mrgreen:

I literally ran into the house and onto the computer so I could tell you how I got on - It's not even that exciting for anyone else! But I had my bloods done, and I didn't cry, or faint or anything! I took it like a big girl! :happydance: Yaaay! I'm so happy! 

Everything else seems fine. BP was a bit high but I explained and she said that is to be expected and they are used to it. She was so lovely and asked if I had any concerns or anything I wanted to discuss, and I asked about the pains I keep getting and she said it's all really normal, and everything shifting around to make way for Bubs! :happydance: So feeling happier about that now! 

All in all, it was a fantastic appointment, in that it's out of the way now. I'm waiting now for my scan appointment letter to come through!! :happydance: Yaay xxxx


----------



## trinitydm

Hello ladies! I have a slightly silly question for you all...:blush:
Is anyone else scared to "do the deed" :sex: ???

I've heard so many stories about bleeding and pain afterwords, plus I don't want to risk the chance that something might happen to my little bean!? I feel really bad for OH because I don't think he really understands. 
Anyone else feel the same or am I just being silly?


----------



## eswift

Oh dear, guess this morning sickness is catching! I've been quite good all day since losing breakie, still not up for tea or cooking; I've just had a bowl of semolina as I really fancied rice pudding. I don't drink milk and can't have cereals at the mo, so think LO is after some milk... Managed half of it, seems about the norm at the mo, I only seem to manage half of anything...

I had a lovely breakie with my Mum and spent not much, as I had DS cornet to drop at the menders, gonna cost about £70 then had a call from bank to go see them. 

As I was leaving for bank got a call off OH, he's been told he's being made redundant on Friday 13th. He's not had his 90 days notice yet so he's not a happy teddy. On his way home he popped into garage as his car keeps over heating, he needs a new enguine. 2nd hand one will cost at least £800!! 

I just don't know how to feel or what to say?! The builders have my house in bits, OH is gonna be out of a job, we're due for our scan the 19th March. I could just cry... But know it's not gonna help matters or make me feel any better... Damn morning sickness!!! (hehehe that's the least of our problems!)

I hope today finishes better!!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## baby.love

trinitydm said:


> Hello ladies! I have a slightly silly question for you all...:blush:
> Is anyone else scared to "do the deed" :sex: ???
> 
> I've heard so many stories about bleeding and pain afterwords, plus I don't want to risk the chance that something might happen to my little bean!? I feel really bad for OH because I don't think he really understands.
> Anyone else feel the same or am I just being silly?

I wont be doing the deed till 2nd Tri, but every woman is different...If you are not comfortable with it dont do it! 

Waiting4bump way to go hun! i am well proud of you having your bloods done so well.. Sounds like a good appointment you had there :happydance:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Thank you baby.love!! :hugs::happydance: I am feeling all good and proud of myself, and me and Squidge both fancied curry for tea, so OH has bought me a Tikka and Pilau Rice! Mmm Lovely!! :cloud9:

I have work at 6, and really can't be bothered. I want to stay at home and enjoy the sunshine, before college in the morning! :cry:

As for the deed, I think I've forgotten what that is!? xx


----------



## Amberley

I know exactly how you feel - having previously been through a miscarriage I am super aware of everything I am doing this time around.

Luckily my OH is really supportive and understands why I don't want to BD until we get past first trimester.. I know that BD can be fine however I am just desperate for this little beany to stick....and am scared of doing anything at the moment.

Which I know realistically I am being a bit OTT but it's my way of feeling like I am doing something positive...Hee hee - I do joke that we previously BD so much in our effort to get pg that he should now enjoy the rest!!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

I am terrified of DTD too. We have only DTD once since finding out about Titch....and got half way through and OH freaked and and said he couldn't do it! So I think we will not be doing it until 2nd tri. I am just paranoid cos of the 3 previous MC's so we are just avoiding anything that could even be the tiniest risk.


----------



## baby.love

I am having a cumberland sausage(proper curly one) with chips and gravy tonight :munch: 

I think my bump has definatly shrunk today although its still impressive for 8 weeks :D So looks like the bloating is buggering off which is all good.


----------



## jo_79

Am back from appointment!!

All went well, my midwife was so lovely and understanding, she did all the necessary paperwork then went on to ask about Hollie, so i filled her in on that and she reassured me that i will get lots of scans starting around 24 weeks and if at anytime i feel nervous or worried (further on) then i am to go in and they will check heartbeat and movements, even if i go in everyday they will check me over. Roll on couple of weeks for my dating scan then I should get my consultant scan in about 6 weeks :)


----------



## dawny690

Mer01 any news hun I know you were due to go for a scan today :hugs: xx


----------



## applegirl

:hissy: I've got another scan on Friday, but I'm spotting brown again today and I hate it!! Makes me so nervous and I can't think of anything else. arrrrggghhhh

trying to breathe and relax. Much love and :dust: to all of us.


----------



## dawny690

applegirl said:


> :hissy: I've got another scan on Friday, but I'm spotting brown again today and I hate it!! Makes me so nervous and I can't think of anything else. arrrrggghhhh
> 
> trying to breathe and relax. Much love and :dust: to all of us.

Good luck hun, im sure its only baby bedding in a bit more :hugs: xx


----------



## lucilou

sounds like an eventful day with scans and midwife appointments starting to come around for the October team! Still can't wait for mine which are both ages away (sorry I might have mentioned that once or twice before!)

eswift - sounds like you've got a heck of a lot going on! I always say the more you have going on, the less time you have to worry about the little stuff... does that make sense? Hope everything figures itself out anyway xx

DTD - 'done it' a couple of times in the last few weeks and it's been fine. I can understand people being nervous and wanting to be cautious, but I'm trying to carry on as normal a life as possible for as long as possible!

love to everyone who is feeling chilled today - I am too after doing 'just one more' pg test yesterday. you know, just to check - in case I imagined the other one or something. Also bought my first maternity trousers yesterday - man, they are comfy!

Lots of love and hugs also to anyone having troubles or feeling worried. fingers crossed we all come out of it in October OK xx


----------



## helz81

Hi everyone,hope ur all doing ok
Can't be around much this week,still got extra hours on at work, and not feeling fantastic,have managed not to be sick again since the weekend but I feel sick alot of the time. Its worse when Im hungry but I can't seem to finish anything I start eating. Today in particular not good for me, would have been my mums birthday..1st one without her. Got a meal to go to tommorow night which Im fretting about as I know I won't want to eat hardly anything and will draw attention to myself.
Also, not heard a peep out of midwifes..so no booking in appointment to look forward to yet. 
On a lighter note Im 6weeks on friday!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls! 
I'm just back from work and admiring hubby's new toy......his motorbike!! :happydance: It's gorgeous and he's sooooo happy! Can't wait to see him ride it...needs a bit of work first but shouldn't be too long. 

I'm feeling ok....fish and chips for tea which I only ate about a 1/4 of but I enjoyed it! Sorry to hear people are having problems with MS. I am just enjoying eating while I still can! (if that makes any sense). 

Eswift.....sounds like a lot going on. I'm sure that everything will come together and who knows, you may get something bigger and better than before. Keep positive :hugs:


----------



## lalitas charm

I've had such a long crappy couple of days!!

I had a 3 hour exam yesterday (it was a stinker!!) and was so wiped out after it that I just collapsed when I got home. But I had another one today and should have some some revision but baby wasn't having any of it, it just was wanting me to sleep. I was dreaming all night about failing exams that I didn't sleep properly. I got up stupidly early, did some panic revision and freaked myself out. Then did exam, it was tough but not as bad as yesterday.

called into my mum's house to pick up my post and there was my letter from the hospital with my appointments. the first is on 26th March (9 weeks) with the midwife and then one on the 10th April with the Consultant Obstetrician (11 weeks + 1). Is it usual to be given a consultants appointment? I really want to go with the midwife care unless I have no other choice. also on information I received it said that the consultant *may* wish to perform a scan. WTH!?!? does that sound like they might not be planning to give me a scan? They have no chance of getting me out of there until I see my baby!! There is no mention of a scan at the MW appointment. What is anyone else's opinion about this? I'm tempted to ring them tomorrow to ask. Also the consultant will perform "a routine exam" that sounds ominous to me......... is that going to be an internal as I am not keen on that idea. There is also mention about taking blood at both of these appointments and my GP wants to take blood on the 23rd as well!! I'll be like a pin cushion!!

Sorry for the essay but I'm a bit concerned about this!!


----------



## baby.love

Well girls i just popped in to see if there is any news from Mer01? I have been thinking about her alot today..

My sis in law popped in to see us today and she is so sweet, she brought us all a present as a congrats(mine was a whole maternity outfit) & she said she is buying us the baby swing we want when the baby comes, I am so lucky :)

Right gonna nosey about, catch you all later xx


----------



## lucilou

lalitas charm said:


> I've had such a long crappy couple of days!!
> 
> I had a 3 hour exam yesterday (it was a stinker!!) and was so wiped out after it that I just collapsed when I got home. But I had another one today and should have some some revision but baby wasn't having any of it, it just was wanting me to sleep. I was dreaming all night about failing exams that I didn't sleep properly. I got up stupidly early, did some panic revision and freaked myself out. Then did exam, it was tough but not as bad as yesterday.
> 
> called into my mum's house to pick up my post and there was my letter from the hospital with my appointments. the first is on 26th March (9 weeks) with the midwife and then one on the 10th April with the Consultant Obstetrician (11 weeks + 1). Is it usual to be given a consultants appointment? I really want to go with the midwife care unless I have no other choice. also on information I received it said that the consultant *may* wish to perform a scan. WTH!?!? does that sound like they might not be planning to give me a scan? They have no chance of getting me out of there until I see my baby!! There is no mention of a scan at the MW appointment. What is anyone else's opinion about this? I'm tempted to ring them tomorrow to ask. Also the consultant will perform "a routine exam" that sounds ominous to me......... is that going to be an internal as I am not keen on that idea. There is also mention about taking blood at both of these appointments and my GP wants to take blood on the 23rd as well!! I'll be like a pin cushion!!
> 
> Sorry for the essay but I'm a bit concerned about this!!


I reckon either the consultant will do a scan, or the midwife will arrange for one to be done after you've seen her.... surely they wouldn't not do a scan...?

I would call your midwife and ask her just to explain what the two appointments are for - I am sure she will be happy to set your mind at rest. I'm getting the impression things are done very different in different areas, but the basic idea should be the same. 

I am sure it will all work out ok....


----------



## BB27

Hi new here!
am due 4th Oct - all fingures and toes are crossed, for preg no.5 (no babies yet).
had scans evey week, on monday saw little bean wriggling around!


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :)

8 weeks today :wohoo: I am so pleased, even though i have really bad sciatica and stretching pains galore :) I am finally starting to believe that i am having another :baby:

Hope everyone is well..

Mer01 i hope all is Ok hun :hugs:

well i need some shreddies so i am off for now, catch you in a bit :wave:

PS: welcome to our newbie bumpkin xx


----------



## applegirl

Mer - how are you hon? Sending you really big :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

G'Morning everyone!

Mer01 I hope all is well :hugs:

Today is an office bound day which is welcome relief after yesterdays onslaught of meetings (why people can't arrive when they say they are going to I'll never know!!) 

We made a decision last night that we're going to move soon (next couple of months!) as we don't want to spend any more time in this house! It's old and falling apart and the Central heating costs a fortune in oil (we didn't actually buy any this winter as we couldn't afford it but we know we can't do that when LO is here).......so i'm off to scour the internet for a 2 bed house to let, with a garage, that takes pets and with decent amenities! Wish me luck! 

Oh and got mega stretching cramps and trapped wind today...not a great combo so I'm glad i'm confined to a desk today....no walking around or being nice to people....BLISS!!! :rofl:


----------



## kermie219

Well right at 8w4d today and very excited :happydance: everything is going well I feel sick a lot of the time but feel like everything is ok and baby is doing well. We have our 1st midwife appointment today and I can't freaking wait:) we had to cancel the first one due to an emergency scan being scheduled at the same time so this is long overdue. Then next Thursday going for our dating scan :wohoo: Hope everyone else is doing ok still! 

By the way is anyone else feeling completely crazy?? My poor poor DH, I have been having some nasty mood swings, and can cry now at the SMALLEST things. Got some of our wedding pics back and I was in tears because I think I look pregnant in half of them hahahah he is like....uuuum you are pregnant, LOL so not the thing I wanted to hear:)


----------



## Melzy8608

I'm new here... So firstly... Coooweeeeeee!

My bundle of preciousness is due on 23rd October... Although i imagine that may change after my first scan (CAN'T WAIT!)


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies, how are we all??? 
Sorry i wasnt on much yesterday, long day at school then i was nackered when i got back :rofl:

My scan is at 2.00 today and i'm hoping for some sort of miracle, PMA in abundance :rofl:. Anyone else having a problem with their boobs?? Now dont get me wrong mine are only 34b but if ive been laid down for a while when i sit up gravity hits and omg does it hurt :rofl:. I promise never to bitch about my 34a's again :rofl:

huge hugs for everyone :hugs: and again so sorry i have been rushed off my feet. I hope to be back from hosp by 4.00ish depends if i stop at burger king in the hospital :rofl: yes they have one here its great.

thanks for your words of support 

:hug:

layla meredith

xxx


----------



## baby.love

OOoopsie i thought your scan was yesterday :blush: God damn my preggy brain i even posted a thread seeing if anyone knew if you was ok :dohh: 

I am praying and hoping hunni :hugs:


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> OOoopsie i thought your scan was yesterday :blush: God damn my preggy brain i even posted a thread seeing if anyone knew if you was ok :dohh:
> 
> I am praying and hoping hunni :hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: isnt it great when youve got something to blame :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Yeah thank god for that! :rofl::rofl::rofl: But it is typical me preggy or not :blush: But in all seriousness i am praying for you hun, even my OH comes home and asks if there is any news on how you are :hugs:

As for the boob issue OUCH yes i am in agony, i started at a 38DD and they have grown loads..Plus i have these hideous blue veins popping out on them and it makes me look like Arnie :rofl: Such a sexy look dont you all think!!?


----------



## awayagain

Hi girls,

How is everyone? I havent been on in a while, computer broke and finally got it fixed yesterday, logged on to see how everyone is doing, then had to come off and spent the rest of the day with my head down the loo :( Im so bad for posting that about the sea bands working, did they hell! And I have been so sick, I was in hosp because I was dehydrated!! The joys! 

Mer, good luck for scan today, cant wait to hear your news x

Baby.love, congrats on reaching 8weeks hun, how exciting x 

Sorry, but I havent managed to catch up with anything else yet! :)


----------



## colsy

trinitydm said:


> Hello ladies! I have a slightly silly question for you all...:blush:
> Is anyone else scared to "do the deed" :sex: ???
> 
> I've heard so many stories about bleeding and pain afterwords, plus I don't want to risk the chance that something might happen to my little bean!? I feel really bad for OH because I don't think he really understands.
> Anyone else feel the same or am I just being silly?

OH isn't coming anywhere near me until at least 12 weeks. We miscarried our first baby, so we're being a bit obsessive about this one. xx


----------



## baby.love

:hi: & Thanks Awayagain sorry you have been rough hun, but great to see you back :D Not long now till you hit the 8 week mark hun :yipee: It feels GREAT xx


----------



## awayagain

baby.love said:


> :hi: & Thanks Awayagain sorry you have been rough hun, but great to see you back :D Not long now till you hit the 8 week mark hun :yipee: It feels GREAT xx

I know, not long, sat is when I will be 8weeks! I have also found out that good friends of me and DH are expecting, due 2days after me :happydance: Pregnant people everywhere!

Can't believe how many new people are on here, Hi and congrats to all!

And, I can completely relate with the boob issue, I have huge boobs 32G and they have grown to a 34H already :( and it's sheer pain!


----------



## colsy

Just thought I'd check in this morning and say I've had a 7wk scan this morning and seen a HB - it was banging away! Only one baby (sigh of relief) and it measures exactly right for 7wks. :happydance:


----------



## awayagain

Congratulations colsy! :hugs:


----------



## Laura H

colsy said:


> Just thought I'd check in this morning and say I've had a 7wk scan this morning and seen a HB - it was banging away! Only one baby (sigh of relief) and it measures exactly right for 7wks. :happydance:

Congrats hunny x Which hospital did you go to hun?? I also live in Derbyshire and not sure where to choose! Had my DS at Nottingham City xx


----------



## colsy

Laura H said:


> Congrats hunny x Which hospital did you go to hun?? I also live in Derbyshire and not sure where to choose! Had my DS at Nottingham City xx

Thanks Laura. I went to the Hallamshire in Sheffield. I studied there, so I have an affection for the place still We live in the northern Peak District, so I would guess (being as you had your son at Nottingham) you're the other side of Derbyshire from us. I may well choose to have the baby at Darley Dale though, because I like the idea of a birth centre rather than a hospital environment. Be interested to hear where you choose.


----------



## Laura H

colsy said:


> Laura H said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hunny x Which hospital did you go to hun?? I also live in Derbyshire and not sure where to choose! Had my DS at Nottingham City xx
> 
> Thanks Laura. I went to the Hallamshire in Sheffield. I studied there, so I have an affection for the place still We live in the northern Peak District, so I would guess (being as you had your son at Nottingham) you're the other side of Derbyshire from us. I may well choose to have the baby at Darley Dale though, because I like the idea of a birth centre rather than a hospital environment. Be interested to hear where you choose.Click to expand...

Not sure what my options are yet....Midwife appointment on 25th March. I am quite near to Derby City Centre & also Nottingham City Centre. They are each about 20-30 mins away. I'm guessing DRI at Derby is where they'll send me but I'd like to get a choice


----------



## goddess35b

Hi, I'm due on 23rd October!


----------



## eswift

Congratulations to all the newbies!

Mer - I really hope there's a lovely sight to see at your scan today. Fingers are so crossed..

Loads of good luck and sticky dust to everyone...:dust::dust::dust:


Well, I stayed at my parents last night; so enjoyed being in a proper bed and having a hot soak before hand.. Made everything seem a little better. Life still sucks?!?!

MS is doing my head in! I had breakie today and everything has stayed down but it's seems to be having troubles staying still, I had to give in today and admitte defeat at work. Talk about struggle, I'm definately in the wrong job for morning sickness! I managed half my route today and that's all I could do, felt so ill and dizzy it was awful! Can't remember ever having to get help like that before even with a chest infection or last pregnancy (didn't have ms tho, and ended up with mmc so maybe the ms is a good sign.)

Talk about feeling a failure, I'm off to see GP today as I can't keep doing that. 

Funny thing has just happened - my big boss has just phoned to see how I am, mentioned I was going to GP today he said "good'. If you come in tomorrow and you need us to do the same again just let me know because we will. It's not a problem." - How sweet is that?:blush:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Hey everyone, 

Just got in from college. I've been going for a wee so much today, and also having a few pains in my lower tummy, and back, so I don't know whether to give the MW a ring or not? Hmm xx


----------



## baby.love

Waiting4bump i would hun as you could have a water infection, i had them with my son and was in pain with them..:hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I feel like I'm just about to start bleeding as well. And I feel completely normal today! Like I don't feel nauseous, and I only feel a bit tired!! :cry: 

I just want to be able to relax! xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh ok I know its way too early for nesting to kick in but I've been obsessively cleaning all day!! Can't sit still if there is something even slightly out of place!! I've cleaned the kitchen, ironed, hung the washing out and put more on, tidied our bedroom, thrown out all the flowers cos they are wilted. And its driving me crazy cos I can't hoover cos my housemate and my mate are asleep upstairs cos they are on nights. And I cant carry the bag of clean washing through to the bedroom cos OH would kill me! 

Is anyone else having bad problems with constipation? I've not been properly for a whole week now. I've tried drinking lots of water, drinking lots of orange juice....nada. Think I'm going to have to give in and get some Lactulose :(


----------



## mer01

I'm back from hosp, was lovely saw heartbeat and measured right for dates :cloud9: asked about bleeding and they dont know where it was from? had a meeting with m/w she took blood and gave me a bounty pack and some books so yey :happydance:
baby.love can i go back on list please?? :blush:
got my notes too. so I'd best go find my ticker :happydance::happydance:

heres a picci

:hug:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00040.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh Mer thats fab news. So happy for you!!!


----------



## baby.love

HOLY CRAP I AM CRYING! mer01 i am sat here in tears i am so happy for you babes...

What date are you babes? i cant wait to get you back on the list.. :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## colsy

mer01 said:


> I'm back from hosp, was lovely saw heartbeat and measured right for dates :cloud9: asked about bleeding and they dont know where it was from? had a meeting with m/w she took blood and gave me a bounty pack and some books so yey :happydance:
> baby.love can i go back on list please?? :blush:
> got my notes too. so I'd best go find my ticker

Good on you, girl! Really pleased for you. I see you had the TV scan - I so didn't want one so I thought I'd go with a full bladder this morning and see what happened. I was dead lucky - they could see Little Pud no probs at all straight through my tum. xx


----------



## mer01

21st please :blush:
dont cry you'll make me cry and then well have a thread of crying bumpkins :rofl::rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Pocketbird30

Hi I'm due October 30th, but not had it confirmed by the midwife yet so fingers crossed I get it right?


----------



## baby.love

:cry: I cant stop its just brilliant news hun, god knows how you must be feeling! I will pop you back on the bumpkins list with pride hun :wohoo:


----------



## mer01

thankyou :blush: i'm still shaking :rofl:

even midwife gave me a hug :hugs: and the sonographer was lovely too. 

I cant believe i still have my bean :happydance: :cloud9: I feel so lucky. And my friend didnt turn up for my scan so double lucky :rofl:

hope we you are all ok? going to read back on what i've missed now :rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

OMG That is such great news. I have tears in my eyes here too!! Oops! :cloud9: I'm so happy for you hun though!! Really I am!! Yaaaaaaay!! :happydance:

Oh, does anyone else feel like they are back on knicker watch?? I've been back and to, all day to the loo because I feel like I'm bleeding, but when I go it's just loads of CM! Sorry TMI!! xx


----------



## baby.love

Waiting4bump yes hun i have days like that, i am quite crampy today as i have been the last few days...I guess i am stretching again and maybe that causes more CM?!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

It's not very nice LOL I must have been the loo about 5 times in 2 hours at college. Seriously!! My back is a bit crampy today as well, so maybe it is all stretching!! xx


----------



## baby.love

No its nasty hun, i either feel like i am back on knicker watch or feel like i have wet myself :rofl: I have sciatica and that is killing me lately as everything stretching is knocking my back out :cry:

Right i am offski's for a bit girlies, i will catch you all later xxxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I don't think I was even this bad when I first found out I was pregnant LOL I think now though, I have got this far, and I'm determined that nothing can happen now to put this baby in danger..It can't!! So that makes me more nervy and on edge! 

Speak to you later hun :hugs: xx


----------



## jo_79

I was walking round morrissons last night with oh and i was adamant that i had wet myself!!!! :rofl: when i got home just loads of cm (sorry) 

I too have struggled ever since having chloe with my back/leg/hip problems, i got told once at a smear that my cervix is "off line" lol it points way over to the right and they think having chloe triggered the pains. Ouch!


----------



## eswift

Mer - What wonderful news! I am so very very happy for you!!! So pleased!:wohoo:

Went and saw GP, he's put me on light duties for 2 weeks and I'm to be reviewed then. I've low blood pressure which he says is adding to ms symptoms and it's being pregnant that's causing the leg muscle pain too. But it's catch 22 as there's nothing they can do about the bp. Hopefully as I progress it'll get better but might not too.:dohh:

He was so lovely and said if work try to get funny he'd write a report for them. He was so sweet, he said "I'm so pleased you're pregnant again, but I bet you're walking on egg shells." I agreed I was happy and think the ms is a positive thing but it really sucks! He just laughed...:rofl:

I've called and left a message on works answer service, hopefully I'll not dropped them in the sh*t too much. Wonder what I'll be doing? May have to come clean with the other lads too... Wasn't wanting too until after my scan, 2 weeks today!!!:blush: Will have to play that bit by ear:blush:


----------



## littlekitten8

My BP is also low eswift. Was 98/60 at the midwife on Tuesday so I've been feeling pretty dizzy.


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Mine was like 75/135 :dohh: xx


----------



## eswift

Look after yourself littlekitten08 and waiting4bump. Hehehe things can get better! I'm sure of it, as we all bounce. Just depends on how well. Even a little bounce is better than none..


----------



## pootle33

Hi everyone 

Just catching up with all the good news and scan pictures.....wow!!

I'm feeling a bit left out - will be 10 weeks at the weekend and no letter about scan or contact from MW. Did check with GP who referred me on 10th February? Anyone else on here based in Fife? Just wish I had something to aim for...feel like they've forgotten about me!

Apart from that all going well although I am sitting here with quite a bit of pain from trapped wind. Ouch!


----------



## lexy604

Well looks as if i am 8 weeks 5 days now so makes me due on oct 10 now :)


----------



## lucilou

pootle33 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just catching up with all the good news and scan pictures.....wow!!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit left out - will be 10 weeks at the weekend and no letter about scan or contact from MW. Did check with GP who referred me on 10th February? Anyone else on here based in Fife? Just wish I had something to aim for...feel like they've forgotten about me!
> 
> Apart from that all going well although I am sitting here with quite a bit of pain from trapped wind. Ouch!

10 weeks does sound a bit late not to have heard anything - my appointments aren't for a couple of weeks yet, but my GP referred me on 9th Feb, and I got my letter within 2 weeks... I'm not in Fife though, so it might be different.

I am with you on the trapped wind front, by the way. At least I hope that's what it is...!


----------



## angfento

Hi all thought I'd join in.. Due Oct. 23rd! Can't wait to share stories! 6 week Ultrasound!https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c245/angfento/US6weeks.jpg


----------



## notquite

I'm due October 30th!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies....TGIF!!!! 

I'm not feeling great today....we had pasta and garlic bread for tea last night and all I can smell is garlic and it's making me feel really awful, despite washing, have a bath and brushing my teeth three times!!! :hissy:

I don't really know what to do about buying things. Should I get a big box and put it all in there? Should I start at 12 weeks (like i've always said I would?) or should I wait a bit longer? I think the toiletries (consumables) would be ok from 12 weeks wouldn't they because lets face it we use baby wipes in the house anyway. Hmmm I just don't want to tempt fate. 

Hope we're all ok and good luck with all the scans ladies! I'm so jealous!! (in a nice way of course!)


----------



## MrsO29

I sympathise.
I had garlic potatoes at 8.30am yesterday!!, but it was all I could smell all day :(


I am going to start buying consumables at around 20 weeks, and then clothes when I am around 30/35 weeks.

I am lucky I have mostly everything I need from my dd, which I will get out of the attic a few weeks before I am due.
I didn't buy most of the big stuff until after she was born. I was hugely scared of tempting fate!


----------



## lucilou

my problem is once I start buying things I might not be able to stop - so the longer I can leave it before I start the better - otherwise I'll be bankrupt and need a bigger house to put all the stuff in by October...!


----------



## panda97

Hey girls - I'm 6 weeks today and went to Dr's this morn to get the ball rolling. Should hear from the midwife within 2 weeks. So pleased I've got this far and long may it continue! 

No nausea yet just tired in the early evenings, not sleeping great, wierd dreams, hungry, peeing lots and boobs a bit bigger today!

How are the other 30th Oct girls and everyone else doing?


----------



## helz81

Hi,
Im a Oct 30 gal too..so 6weeks today :happydance: and today Im feeling great! My booking in appointment is 19th March.
Went out last night for a birthday meal with work friends and had such a lovely night,even though I hardly ate a thing,couldn't face it!! Nobody questioned me, and I didn't touch a drop of booze but I was driving so nobody questioned that either. My boobs were bursting outta my top and I definatley look/feel bloated so was all ready for someone to ask me and I was gonna tell them! Im actually abit gutted to be still keeping it secret!
Well, Ive got today off work and they were nice and gave me tommorow off too for my birthday :happydance:
Anyone suffering with dry skin? Oh and my constipation that I had for such a long time has gone the other way now. great! xxx


----------



## Laura H

panda97 said:


> Hey girls - I'm 6 weeks today and went to Dr's this morn to get the ball rolling. Should hear from the midwife within 2 weeks. So pleased I've got this far and long may it continue!
> 
> No nausea yet just tired in the early evenings, not sleeping great, wierd dreams, hungry, peeing lots and boobs a bit bigger today!
> 
> How are the other 30th Oct girls and everyone else doing?

Hi hunny..same due date as you hunny! I have my first MW appoint on 25th March! Can't wait! I have had some nausea over the last few days but nothing too bad also not sleeping great with weird dreams! LOL and my boobs hurt quite a bit and I've got those white bump things on them!! Oh well! All for a good cause! xxx


----------



## Laura H

helz81 said:


> Hi,
> Im a Oct 30 gal too..so 6weeks today :happydance: and today Im feeling great! My booking in appointment is 19th March.
> Went out last night for a birthday meal with work friends and had such a lovely night,even though I hardly ate a thing,couldn't face it!! Nobody questioned me, and I didn't touch a drop of booze but I was driving so nobody questioned that either. My boobs were bursting outta my top and I definatley look/feel bloated so was all ready for someone to ask me and I was gonna tell them! Im actually abit gutted to be still keeping it secret!
> Well, Ive got today off work and they were nice and gave me tommorow off too for my birthday :happydance:
> Anyone suffering with dry skin? Oh and my constipation that I had for such a long time has gone the other way now. great! xxx

Hi hun...30th Oct here too!! You are so good for being able to keep it a secret! I think I'd have cracked! Hope you have a lovely birthday! It was mine last Friday and I just ate loads! :rofl: xxx


----------



## kermie219

pootle33 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just catching up with all the good news and scan pictures.....wow!!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit left out - will be 10 weeks at the weekend and no letter about scan or contact from MW. Did check with GP who referred me on 10th February? Anyone else on here based in Fife? Just wish I had something to aim for...feel like they've forgotten about me!
> 
> Apart from that all going well although I am sitting here with quite a bit of pain from trapped wind. Ouch!

I totally feel the same way! We went in for our booking appointment yesterday only to find out that they scheduled us for the wrong place! At this rate we'll be out of the first trimester before we are seen! So much for early care! My dear husband was furious with it! This is the 3rd time they havce messed up or canceled...it's SO frustrating!


----------



## jemstar

Hello I'm another 30th October girl! There seems to plenty of us around!

Still feeling pretty good, tiredness seems to have improved and my boobs have got bigger!

Still can't relax though and worrying myself all the time! First midwife appointment on 18th march so really looking forward to that. Off to Edinburgh today for a wedding tomorrow, going to be hard explaining why I'm not drinking! Roll on April 17th and the 2nd tri!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm going to look at a house tomorrow!! :happydance:

I'm soo excited! We decided on Tuesday that we wanted to move and this house is the only one anywhere near our work in our price range with all the things we need (garage for new bike and will take pets!) - I'm so excited and I cannot wait. Going to take the camera with me to take piccys.......

Should I mention the bubs? We don't have children at the moment so it will just be us for the next 7 months! We're relocating in about 12 months time (once bubs is here) so it's only for a year in this house.


----------



## helz81

Just managed to read back through what Ive missed.

Mer- so so soooooooooo happy for you and bean! What a little fighter you're growing!!!! :baby:

Littlekitten- I started with constipation right after conception,like 3dpo! I just couldn't go and when I eventually did it really hurt..made my eyes water!! I started taking senna tablets and that did the trick but I stopped taking them then went the other way..not quite the runs but near to!! Maybe try some sennas for a few days? xx
Oh and preggy brain has been mentioned a few times..I seem to have got that, seem to have lost the ability to reverse the car out of the drive :blush: On my way out last night I somehow managed to back into a pallet of wood that belongs to next door neighbours :blush: luckily Im sensible and wasn't going too fast so just broke the end of 1 piece of wood and made a little scratch on the car. Think I'll have to confess to them though when I see them cos I feel very guilty.


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies, 

congrats and welcome to the newbies :happydance::happydance:
baby.love hope your back is better hun :hugs:
i saw dry skin mentioned and i hae it too. My scalp is sooooooo dry. I keep checking my hair for nits cos its that itchy, luckily i dont have any.

some lovely scan pictures here cant wait to see everyone elses :happydance:.
Well i am discharged from EPAU and only have to go back in 5 weeks for dating scan :happydance:. Hopefully i wont have any more problems, the knicker watch is doing my head in ive never seen so much cm :blush:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:

My scan date came this morning :D 6th April at 9.15am :shock: I cant wait...

Back is still killing so doing imaginary leaps and jumps :rofl: I am gonna meet my bubba in a few weeks! how amazing :wohoo:


----------



## littlekitten8

Ooo baby.love my scan is 6th April too. 

Helz - thanks for the advice. I'm now officially 8 days without going so I am going to the chemist today to get some Senna and Lactulose and pray for a miracle!

Is anybody else really irritable? Yesterday and today I've been really on edge and the smallest things are annoying the crap out of me (shame its not literally). I don't know why I'm suddenly like this cos before I was just having mood swings every 5 minutes lol.


----------



## mer01

yey baby love :happydance::happydance: thats so exciting.

yes little kitten i am irritable too. just nearly punched my laptop cos of a java update :rofl::rofl: i think the whole street heard me shout oh ffs :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I'm in a right grump! I think I might hit someone, or something! :cry: I was in a nice mood all day too! I think I hate weekends though! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

I have my moments....I'm normally a very level person. Very predictable and hardly any peaks in emotion...just allround happy lol. 

But now I get a couple of changes per hour, normally distated by whether or not i'm in pain granted. Yesterday I cried like a baby because our first dance came on the radio. Earlier that day I had yelled at someone because they had made me wait 45 minutes to go to the loo because they were 'having a break' and I couldn't leave the phones! Day before I had laughed hysterically because i'd seen a cat fall out of a bush........really odd for me to be like this, but it's not something I can control. My hubby finds it hilarious, but then again he's not been on the receiving end yet! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

I am very up and down lately,

I burst into tears one minute then laughing like a hyena the next, Its all very strange as i feel like i have a multiple personality! I think it should all pass soon though :)


----------



## helz81

All over the place here too and a massive headache. Think its from my late 'wild' night out last night :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

LMAO!! HaHa I can imagine that cat falling out of the tree! Hahaha!! :rofl::rofl:

Me and my friend were in hysterics today at college because these lads got into the lift, and as they did this girl was like cracking up laughing! Anyway, this lad was like "I don't normally have this effect on the ladies!" and stood there LOL And this girl goes "This is where you want to creep up your own arse!" and this lad said "I've crept up a boys arse before!"...OMG! :rofl::rofl: It wouldn't normally be funny, but we were laughing about it, to like the point of tears for about 5 minutes after! Aaaaaahaaa!! xx


----------



## baby.love

:shock: what a response! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

OMG Waiting4 you have hit 9 weeks today... Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

:rofl: We were literally in tears! Haha! And then we got into the car, my friend still in hysterics, driving down the college driveway, and this car coming the other way was coming right at us! But we couldn't see properly because we were both laughing so much! We thought HE was on the wrong side of the road! LOL!! Oh what a laugh! Good job we didn't hit him!! :rofl:

Thank you hun!! :happydance: It does feel a bit better every week!! xx


----------



## kermie219

My favorite crazy comment today was...wait get back here I forgot to yell at you about this earlier :blush: poor poor husband


----------



## Razcox

Hey guys, not been one for a few days and TBH i have been avoiding this site as i have been putting this off. I have had a MC (started wednesday) so will be leaving you.

I hope you all have a very smooth and happy few months with your bumps. It was great to be a part of team bumpkins and i am keeping everything crossed that i will back in 1st trimester again soon xxxxx


----------



## notquite

i'm sorry razcox :( good luck!!

today was my first day of true exhaustion!!! started getting tired around 1pm


----------



## Maffie

I need to stop sleeping all evening. Im getting home after work at 5ish and then after dinner im usually asleep by 7-8pm. Im getting no time with OH cos of it and im waking up at 4am most days with ms. Im going to try to have a nap this afternoon to see if I can get back into a bit more of a normal sleep routine.


----------



## baby.love

Oh Razcox i am deeply sorry :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Massive hugs to you Raxcox! :hugs: Thinking of you xx

I'm feeling pants this morning, but think I'm getting a cold. I have a funny throat as well. Ugh I feel disgusting! :sick:

I start a new "job" today! I say "job" because it's not really a job LOL Just something I have to do every home game for my favourite football team, but I get paid for it! And I get a Matchday staff pass, which means that I get access all areas! :happydance: I'm so in that dressing room! HAHA :cloud9:

The house is freezing as well, because the boiler broke, so we don't even have any hot water! I'm sat in bed shivering. I'm considering getting another hot water bottle. :hissy: Dad's trying to get someone in to fix it, but I don't know if he will manage on a Saturday. I really need a shower later though :dohh:

I'm meant to be at a party tonight with OH, for his cousins 18th. But I don't think I am going to go! It's 1 of the 2 nights I get off work every week, and I fancy an early night, with Ant and Dec on the TV and a bit of Match of the Day later! Plus, OH has a bug. He keeps being sick, and going hot and cold with dizzy spells. WOW thats how I feel, so I think it must be sympathy! :rofl: Or man flu ;) 

Hope everyone else is OK and sorry for being so moany! I hate weekends!! xx


----------



## baby.love

:shock: Not the dreaded man flu! crickey :rofl:

The job sounds good hun, and your saturday night plan is great!

Hope everyone is well, i am a bit crampy today but today i would of been AF if i wasnt pregnant so think that might be why, its not hurting just bloody annoying so nothing to worry about... I brought some more bits for baby this morning, I got a hooded winnie the pooh towel and wash mit, plus a 3 pack of newborn rompers :cloud9: 

Little by little i am gonna get all the bits,

Right i'm off..take care girls and beanies xxxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

All I've had from him all morning is "I feel so ill" or "My head hurts" or "I feel sick and horrible!"..I guess I know how he feels now, but he isn't really ill. I don't think anyway. He does it from time to time LOL He has a 24 hour thing and makes out he is on his deathbed! :rofl: Men hey!! 

I think my Saturday night in, sounds a lot better than a Saturday night out, where everyone is drinking, and smoking, and being a general ass pain! I'd rather stay in, snuggle up in bed (from about 6pm!!), watch the TV and sleep! :cloud9: Plus I have no money atm, and I can't be bothered to go to the bank to get any out, or pick up my bank card!! :rofl:

I think I fancy Fish and Mushy Peas with loads of ketchup for my dinner, so that's so what I'm doing! 

Oh,and with the crampy AF thing, I so feel the same today. I've been really worried the last few days. So scared! I really don't want it to come to anything, and I'm sure it won't but I can't help panicking! :hissy:

I want to buy some baby bits! :hissy:

Anyway, hope you have a nice day hun xxxxxx


----------



## obeez

I was sorry to hear your news Razcox, take care hun :hug:

Well I had a rubbish night sleep, my legs felt so uncomfortable (yes I know how crazy that sounds). Had a long lie and woke up feeling so rank. Pg has eased me into ms so well. I am supposed to be helping Hubs put the greenhouse up today but don't think I am up to it at all. 

I am feeling really irritable and down too. My mum was supposed to be over this weekend from the USA so we could tell her but she chose to stay put for rehearsals in some show. Her loss I guess.

I am not good when I feel ill, so pathetic, and I get severely annoyed. Maybe if I have a shower I will feel better. Sorry for the rant girls. Hope everyone else is doing ok and enjoying the weeks flying by for them and their bumpkins :hug:


----------



## mer01

so sorry razcox hun :hugs:

I'm feeling very sorry for myself, I've hurt my back :cry: i was trying to crack it yesterday and it didnt crack all i got was ow ow ow.
Today its really strong and radiates to my tummy :cry: it hurts constantly and down the front of my legs too. I know it serves me right :rofl:

stupid hormones :rofl::rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## helz81

notquite said:


> i'm sorry razcox :( good luck!!
> 
> today was my first day of true exhaustion!!! started getting tired around 1pm

OMG snap same here!! And I think we are both due 30th October??!
It was right after Id had a sandwich at dinner time I got soooo sleepy!! I spent all yesterday afternoon in a zombie like state then from around 5pm just dozed on the sofa untill bedtime!

Razcox- so sorry :hugs:

Its my birthday today :happydance: so Im officially allowed to be a lazy moo lol


----------



## mer01

yey happy birthday hun :happydance:

:cake:


----------



## littlekitten8

Razcox - I'm so sorry hunni. Hope to see you again very soon..

Helz - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Happy Birthday Helz!!:cake::munch::dance::yipee:

Definately..A lazy day on your birthday is very much allowed!! :happydance: xx


----------



## aimee-lou

HI everyone! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY helz!!!! 

I've had the most manic morning! 
I went to view the house....it's lovely - small 2 bed bungalow with a garden and garage, off road parking and literally 100 yards from farmland! 
It's a shock to see somewhere so small after being in our rambling cottage but the whole point is that we are looking for somewhere smaller and easier to manage. 
I asked the landlord about gates for the dog, kids and putting in sky TV....all YES!!! :happydance: I'm going to go and get hubby from work at 4.30 and we're going to take a drive past the house so he can have a look. It ticks all the boxes and has the sweetest little room which will be perfect for a nursery. I don't know what we're going to do with all our furniture though :rofl:

Really hope hubby likes it....it seems to fit his criteria....it has a garage for his bike and a kitchen! :rofl:

Apart from that i've been to asda, boots and then driven home again. now I'm settling down to watch my programme (sanctuary on Sci-fi! It's brill!) before tackling the housework. 

Hope we're all having a good day! xxx


----------



## eswift

Razcox - I'm so sorry love, give yourself some time and space to heal.:hugs:

I'm struggling at work, although on light duties, I feel so faint when I start walking about and then my stomach starts with the queezies. I'm so sick of it! I'm so uncomfortable on a night in bed I'm sure I more shattered when I get up than I was when I went to bed! Maybe that's why I feel like it all sucks! On a plus side I guess babes here to stay, if not why do I feel so shitty?:hissy:

Little boss was on duty today, he's gonna refer me to occupational health to see what they feel would be the best for me as he doesn't want to give me tasks to do, me hurt myself in anyway and then he'll feel really bad. (or be at fault...) I'm quite happy to go there I'm so run down and fed up, plus I have my GP on my side. I think they're gonna try to wrap me in cotton wool. I guess they can't win with my emotions at the mo...:blush:

I feel such a failure where works concerned, but the lads I work with seem quite happy to carry me at the mo; one asked if I was ok and why they put me on light duties (so I whispered and told him, one of the other lads over heard, then he started with the you look after yourself, don't let them push you about if you feel shitty and not up to doing it don't do it.) I guess on the qt they're really quite sweet:blush:, but what one'll say to your face may be different to what he'd say when you're not there... Typical!!:dohh:

Time will tell:rofl: 

Anyone else having issues with working or is it just me???

I've gone from being able to keep ms at bay, to ms keeping me away from too much food... (Catch 22...)


----------



## littlekitten8

eswift check out my new thread and i think it will make you feel better. called oops baby doesnt like nights lol


----------



## bonfloss

Hope everyone is doing ok - I haven't been on for a few days and seem to have missed loads!!!!!

Have a good weekend all whatever you are doing. 
xxx


----------



## baby.love

:cake: Happy birthday Helz :cake:


----------



## lalitas charm

Hi Razcox, I'm so so sorry for your loss. I really had hoped that the Drs were wrong. I hope you get your sticky bean very soon. xo


----------



## jayne191284

my word you girls can talk. I havent been on much all week as ive been asleep on the sofa from about 7pm every night.

I am now 10 weeks pg and i have my 12 week scan date - 23rd/3

xx


----------



## dom85

Hi ladies, I'm new on here.

Wanted to say hi, and I'm due on 22nd October :hi:


----------



## Laura H

Hi all!! Just a quickie as hubbie is running me a nice hot bath! Just wanted to check in and see if everyone is ok??

So sorry Razcox hunny xxxxx

Happy Birthday Helz xxxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Don't mention nice hot baths to me! :cry: We have no heating, no hot water NOTHING!! I'm freezing cold (which isn't good when you are craving ice!!), and I would love nothing more than a nice hot bath!! :cry:

I haven't been warm all day! xx


----------



## Anababe

Hi everyone! 

Aww i miss you all so much :cry: Cant believe my son has broke my laptop :sad2: Ive just stole my dads for the night lol

I cant possibly catch up on everything ive missed over the last week! You girls can tlk lots :rofl:

Read a couple pges back though..

Razcox - So sorry hunni :hugs:

Waiting - Bless you having no heating.. hope it is fixed soon :hug:

I think im suffering tooo much from BnB withdrawal! its not fair. I have nothing to do with my days.. apart from look after a naughty little boy of course :D

Im not doing too bad, ms is here now everyday, somedays worse than others but im still managing to eat so not as bad as last time.. yet!

I had my appt with the Midwife last week. Shes coming out to see me at home next Sunday 15th, and i have my first scan on 2nd April! :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok anyway!

xxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Hi Anababe..
Oh no! Bless your son breaking the laptop. Glad you managed to steal your Dad's! Pleased to hear everything is going well, and that the MS isn't too bad at the minute. 

I hope the heating works again soon too. We have tried all day to find a plumber, because it's the boiler which has broken, but we can't find one. I'm having a takeaway for tea though, an Indian I think! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Anababe

mm indian.. i am so full, ive eaten loads of rubbish today.. cake, sweets.. and way too many pickled onions :wacko: :roll: lol

Im really wanting some fizzy vimto at the min and i cant get to the shop while Caeden is in bed :( i might send my dad for me :D LOL I love that he lives across the road, i use him for all my craving needs haha

xx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I've eaten loads of rubbish today as well. 

3 Ice Lollies
3 pieces of toast with loads of butter
A Cadburys chocolate sponge pudding
A portion of chippy chips
A King size twix
and a Hot dog! 
And now I'm going to have the Indian! 

I'm absolutely starving. :blush: I'm going to put on so much weight!! 


Fizzy Vimto :cloud9: Mmm that's to die for! I love it. And the nicest thing is when you lick around the lid, and you get the sour taste! :cloud9::blush:xx


----------



## Anababe

haha :rofl: Im glad someone understands the yumminess of fizzy vimto :rofl: 

Ive already put on 8lb and very much lost my size 8 waistline :roll: aah well. I do have a mini bump now so im loving that :cloud9:

Im really tired tonight, think im going to wait til ive got my vimto then early night for me.. caeden been getting me up at 6:30am lately, instead of his usual 7:30-8am mornings :sleep: :growlmad: hehe bless him!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I'm having my curry and then into bed with a hot water bottle, jammies and watch Ant and Dec. I don't think I'll make it until Match of the Day tonight. I'm exhausted!! 

I thought it was just me who understood the loveliness of Fizzy Vimto. I am very glad you share my passion LOL! 

I think I've put on about 5lbs so far. I think I'm going to be hugee! xx


----------



## claire23

Hi baby.love. I am due Oct 12.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls, welcome to our newest bumpkins,...I will add you to the list in a mo x

Anababe sorry your pc is dead :( Good job your dad is close though...Fab news about the scan date :)

As for the weight issue..well as of today i have gained about 9lb :shock: Its blooming mental, but hoping some of that weight is bloat! 

I am off to watch some lovely saturday night TV :) Catch you all in a bit x


----------



## notquite

Today was probably one of the worst so far with eating! I have been doing really well with eating a balanced diet, but today I had NO fruits or vegetables at all! Meat, bread, cheese, and soon to be ice cream!!! Lol. I guess it's okay to have one of these days every once in a while, so long as it doesn't turn into EVERY day!


----------



## Maffie

I've been struggling to eat over the last week and when I do its not staying down :sick:


----------



## baby.love

Morning bumpkins,

Just a quick hello before i go off to the carboot sale :) gonna see what bargains are to be had,,

Hope we are all ok ..xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies! 

Jobs for today.....write a list of things that need fixing in the house. Take ALL the rubbish that has been mounting up in the spare room out and put in the wheelie bin. Washing, Ironing, vaccuuming, usual stuff, plus I think I may try to bake a cake as I forgot to buy any biscuits or anything when I went shopping. Whoops! 

Have a good sunday ladies...I think I'm going to be busy! :rofl:


----------



## SarahK

I'm due Oct 21st...still struggling to believe it!


----------



## MrsO29

Congrats SarahK!

Well my morning sickness has really kicked in now. Still haven't been sick, but am dry heaving all day. 
I can't face any of the foods I normally eat. Even thinking about them makes me gag. Is it ok to live on toast & choc milk for the next month??!!

I am dreading the next few weeks. Getting my dd back and forth to nursery is going to be a real challenge. Just hope I don't puke in front of the other kids.

But still I am not moaning as just to feel like this is a blessing, as I never had this with my mmc and m/c, so hopefully it's a good sign this time.

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing sunday.
I am going to lie down and let hubby spoil me today :)


----------



## R&JBabybean

Can I join you ladies......Im due 25th October :happydance:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Congratulations to the new ladies :hugs: We are all a nice lot in here, even if I do so say myself ;) LOL 

Morning everyone, I'm off to my Nan's soon to have a shower and a roast dinner..Chicken! :cloud9: Then I have to work at 5-11:30! I hate Sunday's!! 

I woke up this morning with a real ache low down between my hip bones, so I'm guessing thats where Squidge is, but it seems to be easing a bit now. I was sleeping on my tummy though and wondered if that has anything to do with it. Probably not, but I think I'll make a more concious effort not to do that tonight. I woke up at 6am again, which is a pain in the bum. I bet tomorrow, when I have to get up then, I'll still be fast asleep! :hissy: xx


----------



## baby.love

WOOP i am back from the carboot sale ladies and i got some great stuff for bubba,

I got some babygrows & Vests all in new condition, also got a cot mobile that has a colour changing light & is remote controlled BUT the best thing is a Baby Einstein activity station! All that together was £25! i cant believe it as Boots still sell the mobile for that much :smug: My son came home with new cars so he is happy and he loves looking at bubbas things,

Congrats and welcome to our new members :) x
Hope we are all having a nice chilled sunday :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Baby.Love! I am so jealous! I want to go to a carboot sale and find some bargains LOL I just want to buy something for Squidge now, but I'm still scared of jinxing everything. My friend is desperate to go baby shopping with me! 

Which Baby Einstein one did you get? Was it the one with the red seat, with the dragon like hand puppet on it? :happydance: xx


----------



## baby.love

Its the Graco one with a crab, a fish and some other bits, i dont think its the newest version but it is immaculate condition :cloud9: I forgot i also got a baby sleeping bag, its all fleecy and has winnie the pooh on it.

I just cant stop buying things, My OH brought me a doppler last night when i went to bed so that should be here this week, its a HI Bebe one with LCD screen :happydance:

We are doing everything on the cheap so far though and at bargain prices, the doppler was only £60 delivered :D 

I am a believer in what will be will be and me buying bits wont change that so i am enjoying it :D


----------



## baby.love

I just looked it up and we have the Funrock giggles activity centre, 

Its the same as this 



Its so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Aww..That one is lovely! We have that one at nursery! :happydance:

Wow..What a bargain you got with the doppler. I'm not sure about getting one. I'm bad enough for worrying anyway. I think I'll wait until later if I'm going to get one at all! :dohh:

I'm exhausted already and I haven't been up long, so God help me tonight at work! :cry: xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww baby.love! I love a good bargain and it sounds like you have a real eye! I'm not buying anything major until we get to 20 weeks - mainly because now we're moving house the decision has been made for me. Until I know just how mcuh space I have there is no point! :rofl:

Hubby is getting really excited about moving....just keeping my fingers crossed that at 9am tomorrow when I call to say we will have the house, it's still available. I've had more than one occasion of it now even though the estate agent had basically promised me it.....I never assume now. 

But anyway, thanks to the move we're pretty much settled on moving.....just got to start packing. Bought bin bags yesterday. Essential purchase! :rofl:


----------



## lucilou

Happy Sundays all! Just been catching up on the last day or so and you've all got me really worried, talking about putting weight on... I've lost 2lb in the last couple of weeks - I haven't done any exercise or had any sickness so what's going on???? never thought I'd ever complain about losing weight, but hey every day seems to bring a new experience at the moment! I am eating little but often, and I've heard that's good for your metabolism.... also trying to eat a little more healthily, but not drastically different.... maybe I'm dehydrated? I know it seems like such a ridiculous thing to be worried about, but it's just another niggly thing that is convincing me I'm not actually pregnant! Argh!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi everyone

How are we all feeling? 
Nice to see your picking up the bargains baby.love, ive been having a look today decided on the cot and car seat still unsure about the pram as have loads in mind!
Does anybody know how many weeks you should be when you feel flutters? (This is 4th preg) Bit unsure about dates as last af wasnt proper one.


----------



## eswift

Coor, you've all been busy busy busy...

Today, infact all this week I feel as though I've done very little. My Mam & Dad took DS away to the seaside this morning. OH and I stayed home, I had ms so bad I had to leg it at the shops leaving OH all alone with the shopping. I did very little housework, I can't believe how little energy I have!!!

Oh is being very understanding about it all, can't even touch my thighs as my muscles have gone so hot they hurt too... Poor OH is getting nahdah affection or attention. I want to but can't my body just isn't upto it. I keep saying the same thing over and over again I know, I'm so uncomfortable and tired... This is really starting to suck.

I had a good old cry after lunch, I can't eat much and seem to have lost most of what I've had today.. Felt rather down and fed up. Got a cuddle off OH which helped..


----------



## Jogo

Hi everyone, my doctor has estimated me at being about 7 weeks tomorrow, which would make me due on October 24th. This might change though after my scan because I have no idea when I ovulated.

Good luck to everyone, and let's hope we all have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

X :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

lucilou said:


> Happy Sundays all! Just been catching up on the last day or so and you've all got me really worried, talking about putting weight on... I've lost 2lb in the last couple of weeks - I haven't done any exercise or had any sickness so what's going on???? never thought I'd ever complain about losing weight, but hey every day seems to bring a new experience at the moment! I am eating little but often, and I've heard that's good for your metabolism.... also trying to eat a little more healthily, but not drastically different.... maybe I'm dehydrated? I know it seems like such a ridiculous thing to be worried about, but it's just another niggly thing that is convincing me I'm not actually pregnant! Argh!

I've lost weight too....bloating on the tummy but slimmer every where else. Shame it wont last! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Evening girls hope everyones feeling ok
On the weight issue, Ive not lost any but not put any on either. Well,actually I suppose I might have lost a couple of lbs that is being hidden by the extra weight in my huuuuge boobs and extra blood,water and a growing uterus must weigh something??
Seems Indian takeouts are popular, we had one last night too,my birthday treat as we don't do takeaways very often, it was lush!!
Im happy today, went to a carpet auction this morning and it was a poor turnout so it was scrapped but we still got bargain carpets! We got our hall,stairs and landing carpet down from £660 to £220!! And living room one for £140 instead of £300. Well pleased! The rest of the day has been spent painting (hall,stairs,landing!) and washing down doors in preperation of them being painted tommorow. Ive been really achey in low abdomen past few days-must be stretching aches.


----------



## kermie219

OK so does anyone else feel really bad now? It's getting worse for me everyday I can't keep food down at all. Tonight I was sick for the 4th time today and a little blood came out :cry: I can drink water which is good but I really feel horrible. I am SO exhausted all the time and very tired of being sick. Sorry for whining about it, just getting a bit hard is all and feel bad for putting it all on my husband. From what I've been reading hormones peak at 9 weeks and after that the placenta starts to take over more hormone production which is why people tend to feel better after 10-12 weeks. So I guess I'll take it easy this week COME ON 2ND TRIMESTER!!

Hope all you ladies are doing ok :cloud9:


----------



## Siyren

im due oct 2nd, though i have my dating scan on tues so that could change


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies! 

Just wanted to see how we all are. 

I'm feeling ok althought since yesterday my nausea has gone into over-time. I've not actually been sick yet but I feel awfully close to it! Sat here eating my skips from my lunch in an attempt to appease my stomach! :rofl:

I'm very excited as I will find out in 2 hours whether or not we are moving. I really hope it's still available....although the chance of it not are slim (we were the only viewing and when I rang at 11 on Saturday she said they were closing at 12 and there had been no other enquiries. Fingers crossed!!!! 

Hope we're all good.....sympathies to the ladies suffering with Morning sickness....I wish I would go either way. either be sick and shut my body up, or stop feeling sick and get on with it!! :hissy:

Have a good day ladies! :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Looks like we're not moving. :cry:

The house is still available but they want the deposit now and we just can't afford it.....never heard of this before as normally verbal contract has been enough. 

Hubby has said that he would rather wait a couple of months and see about getting one slightly bigger (while we need somewhere smaller this particular house was iddy-biddy! :rofl:) so I think we're actually quite glad that we're not moving now - sods law lol. 

Work is really annoying already. Only got 4 days to get everything on the stright and narrow before 2 full weeks off.....well nearly. I'm already 2 days down which I'm not happy with. :hissy:


----------



## Laura H

Sorry about the house aimee-lou but stuff happens for a reason, you will find something better in a few months hunny xxx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls, what a nightmare morning i have had...

I sold my sofa on ebay and the lady sent a courier company to collect it....well the idiot driver smashed my front door up :hissy: He took it off the hinge to get the sofa out and it smashed onto the floor!

So thats my morning, pregnancy wise all is well apart from being shattered, hope everyone is ok..Aimee sorry about the house :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks girls....I think we both thought that it was too small but hadn't wanted to say. We have done this before so it obviously wasn't meant to be. I think we are going to stay put for a couple more months then look at going. I really don't want another winter in this house though, it's so cold! (Although if we actually got oil for the heating that might help! :rofl:)

Baby.love....I hope that you got his name etc and are going to get the company to pay for your door!


----------



## baby.love

Aimee i have sorted it for now i think, the bloke phoned his boss and admitted it to her & when i rang her she said she is on to a company and it will be done within a couple of weeks!


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh good i'm glad it's sorted. I've had some bad experiences in the past with things like that happening. 

My right palm keeps itching...either i've got some kind of allergy or I'm coming into some money....off to buy a lottery ticket this afternoon! :rofl:


----------



## babystar

hello hello thought I would drop in and say helloooo


----------



## londongirl19

Hey girls,
i was wondering, does anyone here NOT have any morning sickness? cos i dont, and so i keep worrying that somethings wrong!! silly eh? otherwise so far all good here.. have blood tests next wednesday 18th and then a nuchal scan the following week. Still keeeping fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Amberley

I've not had morning sickness and I'm seven weeks today. Reading through the other posts I think the one thing that stands out is that everyone is different and has different symptoms etc.

My only real symptoms are tiredness and sore BB's....

Mad I know but I'd love to have ms as it would make this pg seem real!!!


----------



## londongirl19

Amberley said:


> I've not had morning sickness and I'm seven weeks today. Reading through the other posts I think the one thing that stands out is that everyone is different and has different symptoms etc.
> 
> My only real symptoms are tiredness and sore BB's....
> 
> Mad I know but I'd love to have ms as it would make this pg seem real!!!

I have the same symtpoms as you! boobies get sore on and off though, more in the evening, though. Oh and i get hungry lots, so i guess thats good too eh? at least I'm not the only mad one here! :rofl:


----------



## msangie11

I don't have any MS either. Still feeling tired but not as shattered as I was a couple of weeks back. Boobs are still a bit sore but again not as agonising as they have been. I'm 8+4 today and have my first MW appointment this Wednesday.

Still no news on scan date but I can't wait for it. Really want to see bubba so I can actually believe I'm pregnant. LOL!!!


----------



## abigail_71

No MS as such, (7 weeks tomorrow) maybe a little nauseous but not much to speak of - it goes away when I eat. Also spotting for 3 days last week and again today - I rang the nurse and she said she had countless calls from women spotting in early pregnancy so I have decided not to worry about it for now (as long as no pain and it doesn't get worse).....


----------



## littlekitten8

Anababe - OMG I so know what you mean about fizzy Vimto....I've been craving it so bad today.

I don't have any morning sickness either but I'm absolutely exhausted today. Been on nights which finished at 8 this morning. Managed to get a whole 3 hours sleep before I was woken by the phone and couldnt go back to sleep. And then OH decided he needed some 'attention' so that was the end of my sleeping. 

Urgh the main problem I'm having atm is trapped wind. Finally managed to sort out the constipation but that lasted all of about 5 minutes lol. Going to have to give in and buy some lactulose and some peppermint.


----------



## lucilou

I haven't had any morning sickness, just a bit of queasiness in weeks 6 and 7 but that seems to have eased off - or I'm just getting better at preventing it. I found Jordan's Frusli bars are great, I make sure I always have them to hand to nibble on. I think as long as I don't let myself get hungry I feel fine. glad there are others who haven't has ms... I've also been wondering if I am actually really pregnant too!


----------



## pootle33

Evening all! I am so pleased, finally found out my 12 week scan is on 23rd March ! Have felt very sick today and bad trapped wind pains - which is strange as the nausea had really died down over the last week. Bought windeze for the trapped wind and even though says can take it when pregnant i'm still nervous and keeping up with the pain. Am i mad?!


----------



## babystar

no morning sickness for me yet... no sore boobs.... nothing :( Scans on the 25th... hopin everythin is ok!!


----------



## eswift

Ooooh I've definately got morning sickness, I'm guessing it's here to stay. I've had a good day sickness wise, dry balking all day - not sure if it's not worse than actually being sick... Still end up dashing to loo etc and all for nothing!

I had a funny turn at work today, it scared me slightly; I came over all faint, cold sweats and yet felt red hot so I couldn't get my breath. I think I'd been stood for too long, been on my feet just over an hour. Sat at my frame till I calmed slightly then went outside where I sat really quiet in the cold, whislt the shakes went. Felt totally outta my depth...

One of the lads told me off for being in work, said I've to call in sick if I feel the same again. It took me nearly 2 hours to do an hours part of my route. I've felt all outta sorts all day, but not had another turn. OH says if it happens again I'm to go to GP's. 

Feel like I may have been better getting him to sign me off before. I think it's all related to bp, ms and being pregy; I'm so tired but had very little food that stayed yesterday so have a feeling that it's linked to that. 

In bed hoping to feel 100% better in the morning, Fingers Crossed...


----------



## trinitydm

eswift - sounds like a major blood pressure drop to me. I've had issues with my blood pressure over the last few years and what you described is exactly what happens to me when I have a sudden drop. You just make sure and rest and take care of yourself and that little beanie of yours! :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

londongirl19 said:


> Amberley said:
> 
> 
> I've not had morning sickness and I'm seven weeks today. Reading through the other posts I think the one thing that stands out is that everyone is different and has different symptoms etc.
> 
> My only real symptoms are tiredness and sore BB's....
> 
> Mad I know but I'd love to have ms as it would make this pg seem real!!!
> 
> I have the same symtpoms as you! boobies get sore on and off though, more in the evening, though. Oh and i get hungry lots, so i guess thats good too eh? at least I'm not the only mad one here! :rofl:Click to expand...

Im EXACTLY the same as you guys x


----------



## firstprincess

Hello, hope ur all ok. I'm quite worried today- I had my scan last Fri and saw all was ok and took a nice deep breath then today my symptoms (usually feel v.nauseous) are almost gone and my boobs are less tender. I'm really worried, is it normal? x


----------



## HoneySunshine

pinklilackiss said:


> Hello, hope ur all ok. I'm quite worried today- I had my scan last Fri and saw all was ok and took a nice deep breath then today my symptoms (usually feel v.nauseous) are almost gone and my boobs are less tender. I'm really worried, is it normal? x

How far gone are you? Symptoms can drop off around 9 weeks as placenta takes over x

Or your body could be used to rise in hormone levels now and youre not suffering like you were. Ive had nothing all through apart from sore (.)(.)'s at night


----------



## mer01

Afternoon ladies, 
just thought id check in to see if your all ok?
I had a bit of brown spotting the last few days but it has gone now thankfully. Im ok apart from the sickness, just blowing my nose made me vomit this morning :rofl:

hope we are all ok?

:hug:


----------



## Mumof42009

how are we all?
Thought i'd escaped morning sickness but this morning i felt terrible, the past few days i just dont feel like moving! Im tired in the day come night im fine! 
Got 1st midwife appointment 2m still undecided what hosp to book in at as got 3 near me i could go to.


----------



## mer01

oh yes i forgot to mention my next scan is 31st march :happydance::happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Oooh it's all so exciting! Scans and midwife appointments galore!! only 2 weeks today I've got my booking in appointment....I'm off on hols from work anyway but I know I'm supposed to be planting trees on the thursday....what excuse to use?!? :rofl:

I've just come over all tired and funny feeling. 6 hours until hubby comes to get me. may just have to have a nap when everyone's gone from about 5 :rofl:


----------



## Siyren

hey girls, i had my dating scan today!
and after just getting the courage to join you, and really allow myself to get attached to my little one as i'd had some bleeding... my due date has been moved to sept 28th!
hoenslty im so thrilled, next mon i'll be twelve weeks, and it was so amazxing seeing how much my little bean had grown from my scan at 7/8 weeks,
siyren


----------



## aimee-lou

Siyren said:


> hey girls, i had my dating scan today!
> and after just getting the courage to join you, and really allow myself to get attached to my little one as i'd had some bleeding... my due date has been moved to sept 28th!
> hoenslty im so thrilled, next mon i'll be twelve weeks, and it was so amazxing seeing how much my little bean had grown from my scan at 7/8 weeks,
> siyren

I'm so pleased it went well. :hug:

Yay! We'll miss you of course but go...go join the September bods and enjoy getting to 2nd Tri....save us a spot! :)


----------



## Laura H

Hey ladies! Well, think the MS has kicked in today! Was really retching this morning and have just felt really icky the rest of the day. Feel a little light headed too. Feel quite silly that I am pleased about this :rofl:


----------



## Siyren

thanks aimee and i'll df save u a spot there.


----------



## londongirl19

HoneySunshine said:


> londongirl19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amberley said:
> 
> 
> I've not had morning sickness and I'm seven weeks today. Reading through the other posts I think the one thing that stands out is that everyone is different and has different symptoms etc.
> 
> My only real symptoms are tiredness and sore BB's....
> 
> Mad I know but I'd love to have ms as it would make this pg seem real!!!
> 
> I have the same symtpoms as you! boobies get sore on and off though, more in the evening, though. Oh and i get hungry lots, so i guess thats good too eh? at least I'm not the only mad one here! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Im EXACTLY the same as you guys xClick to expand...

good to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! was thinking of going to the EPU for a quick check on the bump, but think i wont do that after all... 
btw, does anyone know whether the nuchal scan (that i am booked in for on the 24th - cos I'm OLD) is a proper scan that shows you everything?


----------



## Maffie

Well had another scan today and it might of pushed my due date back a few days, but staying put in the October team :) Has they said the machine is 2mm error rate and thats alot in the first stages of pregnancy.
I saw the heartbeat which was wonderful so now just need to wait for the dating scan. They said everything looked good and on track.

The morning sickness is strong, tender boobs and chronic tiredness but so happy at the moment :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

**In the voice of Eddie Murphy as Donkey** 'I'm all alone.....there's no-one here beside me!'

I'm all on my own at work. Everyone has gone and I'm stuck here til 7.45. BOREDDDDD!!! :sleep:


----------



## trinitydm

OOOh aimee-lou I'd been napping if I were you! :sleep: I am SSSOOOOO tired and the m/s is starting to hit me big time. :sick: But I'm not even actually getting sick. Just nausea beyond belief!!
Oh woe is me :rofl: .... Just gotta suck it up if I want that healthy baby! :baby:


----------



## aimee-lou

trinitydm said:


> OOOh aimee-lou I'd been napping if I were you! :sleep: I am SSSOOOOO tired and the m/s is starting to hit me big time. :sick: But I'm not even actually getting sick. Just nausea beyond belief!!
> Oh woe is me :rofl: .... Just gotta suck it up if I want that healthy baby! :baby:

Snap trinity...not actually sick but just feel really sick a lot of the time. Alos really tired....cannot get enough sleep. May just put my head down as I think it's safe to say the boss is not coming back. :rofl:

Snoooooooooooooooooooze! :sleep:


----------



## trinitydm

aimee-lou said:


> trinitydm said:
> 
> 
> OOOh aimee-lou I'd been napping if I were you! :sleep: I am SSSOOOOO tired and the m/s is starting to hit me big time. :sick: But I'm not even actually getting sick. Just nausea beyond belief!!
> Oh woe is me :rofl: .... Just gotta suck it up if I want that healthy baby! :baby:
> 
> Snap trinity...not actually sick but just feel really sick a lot of the time. Alos really tired....cannot get enough sleep. May just put my head down as I think it's safe to say the boss is not coming back. :rofl:
> 
> Snoooooooooooooooooooze! :sleep:Click to expand...


:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:
Sweet dreams! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:hi: ladies sorry for my lack of absence today, my son and i have a really nasty cold and i have felt awfull :(

Will catch up with you all soon .... Take care xx


----------



## sam76

arw bless, hope he gets better soon Baby love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eswift

Well I happy to say that today was a better day all round. I must have look awful yesterday as everybody commented on my colour being better today, think keeping only 1 meal down on Sunday had played a large part on yesterday.

I have a load to eat today.. And Kept it all down so far - well touch wood! I don't feel too great now, hence why I upstairs in bed. With both dogs for company, 1 on the floor at the foot of the bed, the other snoring away snuggled with his head on the pillows... Aww bless..

DS said sommat quite sweet today, he's told me he gonna be a great big brother if everything goes naturally this time and we end up with a baby. He's looking forward to it now and wanted me to know that he loves me. Aww I could have wrapped him up in my arms and kept the moment forever. I nearly blubbered... He was there at the last scan, he so wants to go this time, but I still don't think it's worth it yet incase it happens all over again. I have a feeling that me and OH will be blubbering like babies anyway if everythings as it should be... Gosh how soft do I sound??

I hope everyone has another great day tomorrow, will check in again tomorrow evening...

Take Care Girls xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies.

eswift - I hope you're feeling better today. 

I'm ok if a little (actually make that a huuuuge amount!) tired. I could quite happily put my head on my desk and sleep for a week.....that was if bending into that position didn't make me need a wee and the loos aren't open yet! :dohh:

I am still on such a high though. I reach 8 weeks tomorrow, and we're off shopping for the 'telling the parents' things on Saturday ready for Mother's day. (also off to buy wallpaper, new bras, and dog food....how random is that!?) 

Get to go home at 2 today...I soooooo cannot wait as then I can just slob out in front of jeremy kyle and sleep!! :sleep:

Hope we're all ok today girls :hug:


----------



## Maffie

I have been feeling rough all night and up most of it too with sickness and starting to get a cold so all bunged up.

Im off the rest of the week has im 30 today :) so off to see a few museums and do some birthday shopping and have a nice lunch out (if the sickness dies down)


----------



## aimee-lou

Happy birthday Maffie!!

Have a lovely time!!


----------



## dd&bean10/09

hi hi my lil bean is due october 11th congats to u all


----------



## HoneySunshine

Happy Birthday Maffie :cake: have a lovely day x


----------



## awayagain

I really wish I could but I cannot keep up with everyone's news hehe :rofl:

But popped in to say hi, and I hope everyone and bumps are doing well!

We had a bit of a scare at the weekend as I ended up in A&E but baby looks fine, and if I have done it right, then I think I have attached my scan pic.............


----------



## babystar

good morrrrning ladies!


----------



## bonfloss

Happy birthday Maffie!

Hope everyone is doing ok. We have our first early scan tomorrow and I have a mixture of excitement and some nerves at the moment!!


----------



## helz81

Happy birthday Maffie!

Is anyone else feeling miserable? Dunno if my hormones are to blame but I just wanna cry all the time. Im stressed at work,stressed at home, feel sick and knackered by 3pm everyday. And Im sick of this site not letting me post!!! Ive written this message out 3times now!


----------



## helz81

Thankgod it worked that time or I think the laptop was gonna go through the window!! I wish I could go into hibernation and get away from everyone and everything :-(


----------



## Waiting4Bump

helz81 said:


> Happy birthday Maffie!
> 
> Is anyone else feeling miserable? Dunno if my hormones are to blame but I just wanna cry all the time. Im stressed at work,stressed at home, feel sick and knackered by 3pm everyday. And Im sick of this site not letting me post!!! Ive written this message out 3times now!


Massive hugs hun! I know exactly how you are feeling! If you want to talk, you know where I am! :hug::hugs:

Yes, this site is on a go slow today isn't it!? 

Oooh and Happy Birthday Maffie! xx


----------



## panda97

I feel your pain Maffie! I couldn't post last night either! I'm also feeling bleurghhhhhhhhhh! Have done since 11am this morning - usually I'm okay till 4pm. Although it's a good sign, not sure how I'm going to cope over the next few weeks!


----------



## panda97

woops just realised that it's Helz I share my pain with not Maffie - but Maffie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## helz81

Thanks girls,wasn't sure to post or not,I don't wanna bring anyone that isn't down down!


----------



## helz81

Is it unreasonable to burst in tears cos I have to keep trying 2,3 times to get a message to post!? I think I should get myself to bed.


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Oh hun..Seriously, we are all here for you. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Its hormones Helz - I cried and cried and cried last night coz DH put cold beans on top of the cold butter on my jacket spud resulting in the butter not melting!! Poor bloke!


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well. I have had my scan appointment through for 1st April, what a date!!! I am having the nuchal (sp) combined scan, will be 12+4, does anyone have any experience of these, not overly sure what to expect, just had normal dating scan with previous pregnancies.


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls :wave:

Jlo its just more indepth than the old style 12 week scan, i think they measure the fluid more along with bubba..Mine is 3 weeks monday :happydance:

Maffie Happy birthday sweetie :hugs:

Helz hormones are evil things aint they hun, but they do settle down soon .. but in the mean time you have us lot :hug:

xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Thanks baby.love, from what I am reading they take bloods too and post me the results in a few days, have to go to the antenatal clinic rather than normal ultrasound too. It all changes so much in just a couple of years!! Glad u have your appt. too, we are all cooking nicely!!!


----------



## baby.love

Yep bloods taken too, but not as much as it used to be with the triple test :wohoo:

My daughter is almost 10(this fri) and it has all changed so much, even in the 3 years since having my son infact! but its all fun isnt it.. And yep we are slow cooking a treat :lol:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hi girls how is everyone today? I just got in from work and I'm so tired. Surprised though at how relatively normal I feel. Asides from the constipation and the sore boobs I feel fine and I'm not sure whether this is a good thing or a bad thing lol.


----------



## kermie219

Hi everyone:) Was feeling much better today finally until the last few hours I have some mild cramping almost like AF is on the way:( Nothing to worry about it's just "growing pains" but they are so uncomfortable :cry:

Dating scan is tomorrow morning at 9:30 we are both super excited!! We finally had booking appt. today wasn't what I expected at all:) hmmmm wonder what tomorrow will be like! She said not only do you get a scan but I will be examined by a dr too, which is good. We'll both be glad to see how our little Kermie is growing :happydance: well don't know about anyone else but I need a freaking cookie NOW!! haahaha hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Littlekitten08 - make the most of it! Think of it as respite!!!

I've had a relatively good day, had a crappy start with ms and a nose bleed all before breakie and 7.15am. I could have just turned myself around and gone back to bed! Don't want another one of those in a hurry!

Work was ok, and little boss said he's gonna talk to big boss next week whilst I'm off to sort out something more permenant for me to do whilst I'm on light duties as he'd rather I was in the office rather than delivering the post. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing at the moment. Guess it's a step in the right direction - I think?!? 

At least they're not trying to be awkward lmao..

I'm off work tomorrow, would normally be looking forward to a lie in, but they don't work so well at the moment as I need to eat in the morning LOL.

I hope everyone else is having a better time & has alot more energy than I do otherwise, they'll be nothing getting done!!!


----------



## eswift

Hehehe guess it's bed time, both dogs has just come in and snuggled up in the same places as yesterday... Oh well sweet dreams girls xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies, 

How are we today? 

I'm fine. I was late to work but I'm working late tonight so it doesn't actually matter. Off to Asda and I have to try my best to avoid buying anything baby related!! I'm 8 weeks today!!!! :happydance: Only a small milestone but being pregnant for a whole month feels like a big deal to me! 

I slept for 10 hours this morning and woke up desperately wanting toast and tea!!!!!!! I gave in and had my 1 cup of tea for the day and then rushed around for 1/2 an hour, Post Office, Petrol Station, Drop Hubby off at work, come to work, deal with fallout of being late (they were expecting me at 10am....I arrived at 10.15.....hardly the end of the world!!!!) which wasn't too bad, and I'm now going into the worlds most painful meeting to try to get 5 people to actually make decisions! Really not looking forward to it but going to treat myself to a large lunch to make up for the torture!!! Hope there's something I can eat in the canteen! :rofl:

Anyway ladies, must dash. Have a good day everyone!!! :hug:


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :wave:

WOOP 9 weeks today and i have moved up a box on my ticker! my bubs looks like a bubba now and not a prawn.. Feeling really ill though with a terrible throat and chesty old cough and cold :(
Gonna stay wrapped up in my PJ's today i think...

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Laura H

Morning ladies. Hope everyones ok today?? I had a bit of a scare on Tuesday night and had to get out of hours doctor to check me over....useless!! and no concern for my baby! Similar response from my own doc the next morning so thought 'sod them' and booked a private scan! Bean is alive and well 4mm with good heartbeat! YAY!! They have put me back a little tho so I could be a November Sparkler!! Want to wait until 12 week scan tho to be sure xxx


----------



## kermie219

well some bad news for us. We had our dating scan today and it showed that the baby actually quit growing almost 3 weeks ago (right after the scan that we saw it's heartbeat) anyway I just haven't miscarried yet....so we are going to let things naturally progress and then ttc as soon as we are allowed. Good luck ladies


----------



## baby.love

kermie219 said:


> well some bad news for us. We had our dating scan today and it showed that the baby actually quit growing almost 3 weeks ago (right after the scan that we saw it's heartbeat) anyway I just haven't miscarried yet....so we are going to let things naturally progress and then ttc as soon as we are allowed. Good luck ladies

Oh sweetheart i am so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Laura H

kermie219 said:


> well some bad news for us. We had our dating scan today and it showed that the baby actually quit growing almost 3 weeks ago (right after the scan that we saw it's heartbeat) anyway I just haven't miscarried yet....so we are going to let things naturally progress and then ttc as soon as we are allowed. Good luck ladies

oh hunny i'm so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## mer01

Awww kermie i am so sorry :hugs:

Afternoon ladies, 
havnt been on much lately been feeling too shattered, so i am just catching up on the last few days. 
baby.love i know how you feel with the cold and cough, i woke up feeling crap this morning so im snuggled up on the sofa. 
I havnt been able to eat much lately, the thought of anything makes me want to vomit :rofl:.
I am looking forward to my scan in a few weeks :happydance:
hope everyone is ok?

:hug:

mer

xx


----------



## msangie11

baby.love said:


> Yep bloods taken too, but not as much as it used to be with the triple test :wohoo:
> 
> My daughter is almost 10(this fri) and it has all changed so much, even in the 3 years since having my son infact! but its all fun isnt it.. And yep we are slow cooking a treat :lol:

Hey due date buddy. I had my first MW appointment yesterday and had my bloods done too. It is definitely different this time around as I never had my midwife appointments at my GP surgery previously.

I've opted for the nuchal scan so should hopefully get a date next week. I'm off to Malta for a week at the end of March so will either have it the week before I go or when I get back. 

Can't wait to see my ickle bubba!

Oh yes had a good day yesterday too as I got my tickets for Michael Jackson in July:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Thats great news hun :hugs: I am having the nuchal scan and cant wait.. Oh and check us out Msangie on our 3rd box now hun! xxx Congrats on hitting 9 weeks hun x

Hey mer babes :wave: i love your avator he is gorgeous x sorry you aint been well either!


----------



## Anababe

Hiya :wave:

Hate not being able to come on here everyday now! Ive tried read a few posts back but you ladies tlk soo much hehe

Hope everyone is well :hug:

Im really sick today :( hardly eaten anything and fed up of having my head over the toilet bowl :rofl: ah well cant complain!

I can complain however about the infection in my ear that has decided to arrive yesterday, so painful! off to the docs later for some antibiotics!

Anyway hope your all doing ok, will pop back soon :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Maffie

Laura H said:


> Morning ladies. Hope everyones ok today?? I had a bit of a scare on Tuesday night and had to get out of hours doctor to check me over....useless!! and no concern for my baby! Similar response from my own doc the next morning so thought 'sod them' and booked a private scan! Bean is alive and well 4mm with good heartbeat! YAY!! They have put me back a little tho so I could be a November Sparkler!! Want to wait until 12 week scan tho to be sure xxx

I've been pushed back too so may be a November Sparkler :dohh: will wait till dating scan to find out.


----------



## Maffie

Kermie219 big big :hug: :hugs:

I hope you are back to ttc as soon as you feel ready.


----------



## Laura H

Maffie said:


> Laura H said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Hope everyones ok today?? I had a bit of a scare on Tuesday night and had to get out of hours doctor to check me over....useless!! and no concern for my baby! Similar response from my own doc the next morning so thought 'sod them' and booked a private scan! Bean is alive and well 4mm with good heartbeat! YAY!! They have put me back a little tho so I could be a November Sparkler!! Want to wait until 12 week scan tho to be sure xxx
> 
> I've been pushed back too so may be a November Sparkler :dohh: will wait till dating scan to find out.Click to expand...

:dohh: we'll see what 12 weeks brings....may be 'crossing over' with you to November :dohh: xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Aw girls we all sound so poorly. 

I've been getting evening sickness but it's more just severe nausea....not actaully been sick yet but there's still time I guess! 

Hope everyone is ok other than this. 

I'm ok....sooooooo looking forward to my holidays which start at precisely 14.30 hours tomorrow!! I have so much to do til then but I'm really not motivated despite the fact that it's all important stuff......well according to my boss and my bank manager anyway!! :) 

I have the grand total of 6 hours left in the office to get it all done.....now that's a challenge when I have this place to distract me and the fact that I would quite happily sleep til next week given the chance!! :rofl:


----------



## colsy

kermie219, so so sorry to hear your news :hugs: I hope you're bearing up OK. A m/c is a hard thing to deal with, so take the time to look after yourself. xx


----------



## colsy

I had my booking appointment today with my midwife. I was a bit worried about it, cos I've heard a few stories about people not liking their midwife or her not being very interested or whatever, but I was worrying pointlessly: she was really lovely, spent more than a hour with me and OH explaining everything, positively bigged up the local (well, 40 minutes away, cos we live in the middle of nowhere) birth centre, told me age was absolutely definitely not an issue and not to even mention it ever again, etc. etc. Very pleased to have met her and to know she may be at the birth if I choose the birth centre (and she's on duty).

Aimee-Lou, have a fab holiday. Where you off to?


----------



## aimee-lou

So glad you had a good experience Colsy.....I've resiged myself to just going through the motions with the midwife and thinking that she has to help us if somethings wrong, otherwise it's a minimum contact type of thing. So glad you've got a good one. :hugs:

We're going to London for a few days from Wednesday....off to see the MIL who lives in Essex, then 2 nights in a 4* hotel in Covent Garden, show, meals, shopping, Museums etc, then back to MIL's for Mother's Day announcement and probably a big meal! :happydance:

Second week hubby is fixing his bike and I am having a massive clearout of the spare room (eventually will be made into a nursery but at the moment it's a dumping ground!!) and we're taking all of the rubbish we don't need to the skip/charity shop dependent of course on it's state of dog chew-edness! 

Oh and we have to re-walpaper the bathroom ceiling at some point as it fell off a couple of weeks ago! :dohh:


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> We're going to London for a few days from Wednesday....off to see the MIL who lives in Essex, then 2 nights in a 4* hotel in Covent Garden, show, meals, shopping, Museums etc, then back to MIL's for Mother's Day announcement and probably a big meal! :happydance:

Oooh, have a great time darn sarf. I need a London fix - haven't been since November, and I'd only just got over my m/c then, so it wasn't quite the event I'd be looking forward to.

[/QUOTE]Oh and we have to re-walpaper the bathroom ceiling at some point as it fell off a couple of weeks ago![/QUOTE]

Papering a ceiling is something I don't wish I was doing. But then if you saw our cottage at the moment you may well think you've got the easier of two worlds - our ground floor is semi-uninhabitable, our first floor is half renovated, and the top floor is done :happydance: Of course the Big Plan is for all renovations to be complete by the time Pud arrives. Famous last words ...


----------



## bonfloss

Had our early scan today. Was great but so uncomfortable as my bladder was too full!!! Anyway, all is well with a strong heartbeat and bubs is measuring at 10mm! Have been put back a few days but told that it could change again at 12 week scan. 

Not had time to read thru the latest pages but will catch up tomorrow....
xxx


----------



## MrsO29

Well I am better today after being horribly sick yesterday.
I tried SeaBands today and have felt better, but I took them off an hour ago and am starting to get dizzy again, so I really think they work for me.
I just watched a film called The Lakehouse. It's an older one but I had never seen it before.
OMG I cried like a baby. Hormones.:cry:

Nothing else going on until my scan on Wednesday.
I am excited, but also really nervous. Mainly because of the amount of girls on here who seem to be miscarrying. I can't believe how many are having missed miscarriages. I had one a few years ago, but it wasn't something I had heard of until then. There seem to be lots on here having them.
I am worried in case there is a link between early internal scans, and mmc.
I may ask the EPAU to leave it until they can tell on a normal scan.
What do you think??


----------



## poko28

Hello, :)

I just wanted to say, I went to the midwife on Tuesday. I thought I was going to be having my baby about late November until she said my due date is the 28th October!!! :O

That was a shock! :rofl: 

xx


----------



## bonfloss

Welcome to the gang poko28!


----------



## Snowy

Hi All, 

I'm due on 31st October, still doesn't seem real!


----------



## Maffie

MrsO29 said:


> Well I am better today after being horribly sick yesterday.
> I tried SeaBands today and have felt better, but I took them off an hour ago and am starting to get dizzy again, so I really think they work for me.
> I just watched a film called The Lakehouse. It's an older one but I had never seen it before.
> OMG I cried like a baby. Hormones.:cry:
> 
> Nothing else going on until my scan on Wednesday.
> I am excited, but also really nervous. Mainly because of the amount of girls on here who seem to be miscarrying. I can't believe how many are having missed miscarriages. I had one a few years ago, but it wasn't something I had heard of until then. There seem to be lots on here having them.
> I am worried in case there is a link between early internal scans, and mmc.
> I may ask the EPAU to leave it until they can tell on a normal scan.
> What do you think??


I watched that film last week its so good isn't it. I don't think they would offer internals if they posed a massive risk of mmc or mc. I had one this time and it certainly seemed less intrusive than :sex:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya to our newest bumpkins :wave:

Not much to report here so off to eat pie & mash :sick: Savoury food is NOT my friend at the moment :lol:
Going to be watching Jade Goody's wedding on living tonight and having a sob, I have always liked her :cry: Bless her heart xx

Catch you all later!


----------



## aimee-lou

Girls I've just been really naughty! I've bid on some maternity clothes on ebay.....I've only put small bids on them (total including postage will only be £5!) but I said I wouldn't!! :dohh: 

Oh well....here's hoping I don't win! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Haha Aimee thats sweet, i have got a full maternity wardrobe now and am wearing some of it already :blush:


----------



## HoneySunshine

aimee-lou said:


> Girls I've just been really naughty! I've bid on some maternity clothes on ebay.....I've only put small bids on them (total including postage will only be £5!) but I said I wouldn't!! :dohh:
> 
> Oh well....here's hoping I don't win! :rofl:

Bet youre the girl who outbid me on the maternity jeans!! :rofl:

Dont worry, Im in maternity clothes already and bought my 1st mat bra today - sooooo comfy!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Aimee I bought a maternity bra and dungarees at about 6 weeks. Cant fit into any of my clothes.


----------



## eswift

Evening Girls!!

Kermie - I'm so sorry to hear your awful awful news. I hope you give yourself time to heal emotionally slightly before TTC'ing but I do wish you good luck all the same. 

Well, had a day off work today, still was up for breakie early; after scoffing crackers in bed too. 1st at 3.00, 2nd at 5.oo and 3rd at 6.45ish. Still needed breakie by 7.15ish felt totally crap. I was ok after food until 9.15 ish then had a funny turn at Lidl, got home around 10ish and had some toast, had Lamb stew for lunch at 1ish and lost the lamb at 6ish (I said the other day, I don't think Babe likes Lamb; now I really know it doesnt!) Then had a chicken masala at about 7ish - lovely! 

Now at home in bed - Shattered again!!! Went for an eye test today, bad news there; I thought one eye had just gone worse (as I'm short sighted anyway) but no not me! I've ended up with only my periferal vision, can't see bugger all with it. I've to go back to GP again next week as I was having to anyway, due to ms & bp. This time I also need to be referred to eye consultant too, as the shape of my eye has changed due to pregnancy too which is why I've lost the sight in it... It should hopefully fix itself when babe arrives but if not then I'm where I need to be anyway - but I need to see them now so they can monitor it etc...

All I expected was a new pair of glasses! As I was finding reading small print hard, giving up and making OH read it too me. I came out of there feeling as though I'd been slapped. Called OH at work in total shock! I know god works in mysterious ways but I'm not sure I can cope with anymore surprises... Told OH if it's all pear shaped this time I'll be Mad, as I feel as though the whole world hates me at the moment! All will be forgiven if everythings good. 

Structural engineer has cocked up on our plans too, builders have a large meter ish gap where the new brickwork needs supporting and connecting to the house so the roof can go on. And there's nothing to build the bricks on! The brickie may be good but miracles aren't in his job description! I kinda feel as though this is a mistake that shouldn't have been made, otherwise why do they get paid so much? Not happy teddy, this is my house he's playing with not some barbie castle!


Please let me cope!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Girls I've just been really naughty! I've bid on some maternity clothes on ebay.....I've only put small bids on them (total including postage will only be £5!) but I said I wouldn't!! :dohh:
> 
> Oh well....here's hoping I don't win! :rofl:
> 
> Bet youre the girl who outbid me on the maternity jeans!! :rofl:
> 
> Dont worry, Im in maternity clothes already and bought my 1st mat bra today - sooooo comfy!!Click to expand...

No sorry...not buying jeans at the moment as I still have 1 comfy pair so sticking with them. I've been outbid on one item so still have 2 winners potentially....1 pair of trousers for work and a black work type dress. I'm off to buy my new bras tomorrow as I said when I reached 8 weeks I could justify buying new clothes.......can't believe how excitied I am. 

I feel so sick this morning. I just want today to be over. Still only 2 hours and then my meeting and then that's it!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies

Well today is a big day! I have been a mummy for 10 years today! My daughter Ella is celebrating her birthday :cake: I cant believe i have a 10 year old a 3 year old and have no 3 on the way :lol:

Hope everyone is ok...xx


----------



## Maffie

Hope Ella has a ffab birthday baby.love

Im trying to get motivated this morning. Im showered and dressed made more effort as seeing OH soon to be ex wife later when we pick the kids up) I must say I think she'll spew in a few months when she knows im pregnant.

Got some shopping to do today for another b/day cake had one for my birthday wednesday and having one for OH's eldest who turned 4 yesterday.

My clothes are thankfully all still fitting although im going to need bras soon!!!

Sickness is still a killer and its exhausting me. Im awake between 4.30 and 5.30 everyday with sickness. Dreading eing back at work next week as im really struggling at the moment.


----------



## h702

am i just being paranoid? i had an internal scan 2 weeks ago and saw the heartbeat but after kermie having mmc im so worried that will happen to us. im feeling like booking a private scan, but being 9 weeks next week i might get my dating scan in a couple of weeks anyway. what do you think?!


----------



## mer01

Yey happy birthday ella :happydance::happydance:

Morning ladies, boy am i rough this morning :rofl: i have a really bad cold :hissy: And i've started with pain in my lower pelvis, but i think this is because of my retoverted uterus. It really hurts :cry: I've tried everything heat, stupid huge pillows between my knees, stretches you name it and nothing works. 
Ah well at least i have reached 8 weeks :happydance: I'm starting to get excited now. After seen H/B last week I've relaxed a lot and am starting to enjoy it now. My sore bbs have almost gone and so has my sickness. 
I have just bought some maternity trousers from mothercare online cos im sick of tracki bottoms :rofl:

:hug:

mer

xxxx


----------



## baby.love

Hey mer hun :hugs: thanks for Ella's birthday wishes :)

Could you girls do me a favour, i have posted a new bump pic! I am almost positive i am 4 weeks further on now as the bump i have seems impossible for 9 weeks

Thanks my lovelies xx


----------



## helz81

Happy birthday to Ella Babylove! I was very emotional when my daughter was 10 I must say. I have an 11year old and a nearly 6year old and Im younger than you! :rofl:
Are you doing anything special for her big day? x


----------



## hayleyb86

baby.love said:


> Hey mer hun :hugs: thanks for Ella's birthday wishes :)
> 
> Could you girls do me a favour, i have posted a new bump pic! I am almost positive i am 4 weeks further on now as the bump i have seems impossible for 9 weeks
> 
> Thanks my lovelies xx

Hi baby love posted you bit in our bumps x


----------



## Neon

Hi all!
I'm a newbie at 9 weeks and this is my first baby.... I'll be due 15 Oct if all goes smoothly :) x


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Neon I'll add you to the list :)

we are due the same day :happydance: how are you feeling?

Girls i have been trying with my doppler today, the LCD screen keeps picking up a heart rate of 158-162 but not giving off any audible heartbeat noise yet, i am thinking this heart rate is bubs?! Also i have heard the placenta...Its MENTAL its whooshing and swishing about like mad :lol:

I Love it xx


----------



## Neon

baby.love said:


> Hiya Neon I'll add you to the list :)
> 
> we are due the same day :happydance: how are you feeling?

Hi baby.love! I have been surprisingly well with just big BB, acne and tiredness :) We were still in shock up until last night when we finally told close family and my best mate who is 4 months ahead of me! We were going to keep it a secret until the first scan but someone guessed and it would have been unfair to expect her to keep it a secret.. So excited now.

I've been looking up dopplers on Ebay! i want one! :D


----------



## baby.love

Aww bless neon, i am Leah :)

I told my family as soon as my test said pregnant lol, but this is my 3rd bub! my eldest is 10 today :shock:

As for the doppler, try and get a Hi-bebe BT200 they are great and have a LCD screen so you can see what the heart rate..I cant find bubs yet but still early days :)


----------



## sugergal_109

I went to the doctor yesterday and they are guessin my due date will be Oct. 22


----------



## Elysian1c0

October 23rd! :)


----------



## lexy604

I feel like a crazy person as of the last few days i dont feel pregnant at all my boobs still hurt a tad but i have more energy like i feel like myself again which scares me at almost 10 weeks is this normal or what hmmm


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh just got in from work again. 4th night so far this month and got 4 more next week. My poor hands are absolutely falling apart from all the washing them so I have like patches of eczema on them. 

Lexy - I also feel fine. Sore boobs but only a little. Energy levels are coming back and I'm only 8+5.


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning how are we all today?
Its my dd's birthday so we are all off out to do something fun! Cant believe my little premmie who was only 2lb is 7 today!
Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## babystar

bumpn3gals said:


> Morning how are we all today?
> Its my dd's birthday so we are all off out to do something fun! Cant believe my little premmie who was only 2lb is 7 today!
> Hope you all have a good day xx

Happy Birthday to your dd!!!!! xxxxxxxx I have just munched on toast and primula cheese for breakkie nom nom nom! i was thinkin about it alll night heehee


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks hun, im totally off food at the mo but do fancy a nice big fat pizza lol x


----------



## babystar

hmmmm pizza sounds good! Have to meet the in laws today for lunch.....was planning on avoiding them till after my 1st scan then i could tell them lol. She seems to have a 6th sense when it comes to knowing somethin is goin on! arrrrgh!


----------



## aimee-lou

HI girls-

I've been obsessed with philedelphia cheese for about a week.......but now we've run out!!! :cry::hissy: - really can't get enough toast either!! 

I had pancakes and maple syrup for brekkie to celebrate the fact that i'm now off for 2 weeks!! Woohoo!

Oh and, my god how good are maternity bras!!!!! I'm so comfy now I have my first one! Will be getting another in a couple of weeks but for now I'm never going back!! :rofl:

Hope we've all had a good day!!


----------



## karentia

hiya ladies im due 31st oct halloween :devil: can i join in ?


----------



## firstprincess

Omg! Have i been really stupid? Can we eat philadelphia cheese, its been one of my oy cravings but ive not been having any cos i was told its not safe! please tell me i can eat it!! x


----------



## karentia

hi my midwife said no cheese wit mold on or in it she told me philidelphia etc was fine , i thought it wasnt but i guess she must know !!


----------



## baby.love

pinklilackiss said:


> Omg! Have i been really stupid? *Can we eat philadelphia cheese*, its been one of my oy cravings but ive not been having any cos i was told its not safe! please tell me i can eat it!! x

Yes its fine hun :)


----------



## firstprincess

thanks girls, i cant wait to indulge!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Haha my craving is philidelphia cheese haha!! xx


----------



## Poppy7

Hello everyone :)

I am new to the forum and am due on October 29th with my first baby.

I am really excited and can not wait for my first scan as 12 weeks. I hope I have got my dates correct and will update if it changes.

Good luck to everyone. xx


----------



## Anababe

Hi girls

My dad's OH has lent me their spare laptop so im back woo :D:D hehe

Sickness seemed much better today so ive managed to catch up on some housework and spend some time with my little boy. Bless him hes been left to play on his own alot the last couple days as ive just had no energy and been feeling so sick. Doesnt seem to bother him he just gets on with it hehe :cloud9:

I feel a little sick now but i think its cuz ive just eaten a bag full of cola bottles, some cake and a big tube of smarties :shock: and i wonder why im gaining weight :rofl:

Hope your all ok :hugs:

xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Anababe good to see you back hun :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks :hugs: Its good to be back! :D lol

Im off to bed now though, im exhausted tonight :sleep: Midwife will be here early to steal my blood :( LOL

Nighty night xxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all cant sleep as usual, this ms is certainky not sticking to the mornings. I know its a good sign just want a dating scan to be here and for me to feel a bit more sure of it all.

Off to a carboot today then dropping the kids off at their mums and then on to my mums for sunday dinner, hope I can stomach it.


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!

I'm feeling better today, spent most of yesterday in bed, struggled to keep anything down. Hopefully I'll manage more today..

It's all sounding more positive in here which I'm sure is a good sign. Hope you all have a lovely Sunday!!


----------



## sam76

Morning all!! im 11 weeks today and im over the moon, never ever got this far before, and my scanis on weds!!! im so scared, but exited too, does anyone else feel like this? I hope theres something there on the scan xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Sam, which hospital are you having your scan at? 

I have my scan tomorrow morning and I'm bricking it. I still don't know how I feel. I'm still sure there is something wrong somewhere, but I'm not sure what? So I'm really scared! 

I want to enjoy today and try not to get too worried about it all. Can't be bothered with work tonight though! xx


----------



## sam76

im having my Baby at whiston, and my scan is at halton, where are you having yours? so you will be 11 wks 3 days? i will be that too, i think deep down, if something was wrong we would know by now xxx how are u feeling???


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I'm at Leighton hospital! 

No, I'll only be 10+3, and it's only a reassurance scan since I was absolutely positive that something was wrong, and the MW asked if it was possible for me to get a scan ASAP! So I don't think it will be the nuchal one, although it could be! 

Hope everything goes OK for you hun xx


----------



## Anababe

Afternoon ladies

How is everyone today?

Midwife has just been, she went over my medical history, took blood and talked about the new Birthing suite they have at Bolton Hospital where ill be giving birth. Sounds very nice, birthing pool, beanbags, a big bath in the room you can labour in.. sounds lovely hehe rather than the horrible ward i was stuck on last time! LOL

She asked about the downs test they can do at 16 weeks but i said i wont be having it ( i didnt with my son either). I wont be haing the amnio no matter what the results of the are so no point having the blood test. 

Feeling ok today. My scan is in 2 and half weeks soo not long now :D:D

xx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Glad everything went OK with the MW this morning Anababe :happydance:

I'm feeling a bit pants, but I won't go into it. I have another scan in the morning, as a bit of reassurance, as I'm so sure that there is something wrong with the baby. 

Other than that, I'm OK really. I have a blister on my arm though from an allergy to some tanning moisturiser stuff that my friend put on me on Friday. She put a tiny bit on, and it's meant to be gradual, but you should see my arm :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww hun, good luck tomorrow, im sure everything will be fine. What makes you think something is wrong? :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Thanks hun :hugs: I have a really strong 6th Sense. I used to know my friend was going to faint, sometimes before she did, and I knew my Dad was seriously ill, and nobody took me seriously, not even the doctors at the hospital at first! 

So I just know that all is not well!! :( xx


----------



## lalitas charm

Hi waitingforbump. I really hope that you get some good news to put your mind at rest tomorrow. Its good that you are getting it and I can't wait to see the pictures here tomorrow!!

I wish I was getting a scan sometime soon. I just dont feel like it is real and I am struggling a little with the changes to my lifestyle when I have no evidence to show why I should. A few people have started to look at me funny in work and one of my friends thinks that I have my dates wrong (I'm wearing maternity combat trousers atm as nothing fits me!!) so I am going to try to talk my MW into a scan at my booking appointment. I had an x-ray on 22nd Jan and took some strong-ish pain killers for a couple of days afterwards, if I got my dates wrong then I would have been preg at the time. I phoned the hospital on Friday (didn't mention the x-ray just my little "bump") but they said that they wouldn't give me a scan until my appointment on 10th April but I'll will beg if I have to!! LOL!!


----------



## lucilou

Hi All,
Just catching up on the last few pages - haven't been able to log on over the weekend as mum has been staying over and we haven't told her yet. 

I didn't know we could have philadelphia or primula... guess what I'm buying tomorrow! hmmm toasted bagels with cream cheese...

I can totally sympathise with everyone who is worried that something might be wrong - I guess for quite a few of us it's been a while since we found out and we haven't had booking appointments / scans yet. I for one am totally convinced I'll turn up for my scan and they won't find anything in there. One of the main reasons I haven't told anyone except my OH yet. How embarrassing would that be? Hiya, I'm pregnant! Oh congratulations! Oops no I'm not. I feel like either I've been really lucky and managed to completely avoid morning sickness or there really is nothing there. Everything else adds up though, no periods, positive tests, tiredness, (.Y.) 2 cup sizes bigger... but I don't even have a bump at all. Well, no more than my usual flabbiness anyway.

I think we're all starting to go a bit crazy with the wondering but hopefully it will all sort itself out when we start getting our appointments... my booking appointment is on Thursday but my scan is not for another 3 weeks.

big hugs to everyone, hope you're all enjoying the weekend... 

*off to eat more gherkins*


----------



## pootle33

Hi Sam

I am also 11 weeks today but my scan is 23rd when I'll be 12+1. Cant wait. Definitely getting bigger round the middle now!! Nausea definitely died down a lot now, Monday was last bad day. Had a touch of it here and there but not affecting me like it used to so fingers crossed.

Good luck for Wednesday!


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay have my 3rd scan tomorrow at 9 weeks. Can't wait. Hopefully we should be able to see a bit more this time. Was so amazing to see the babys heart beating away last time.


----------



## R&JBabybean

Good luck to all you ladies having scans tomorrow or this week xx:hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Just got back from my scan. Was absolutely wicked to see how much bigger Titch is already. Baby.love they have put my due date back by 2 days so I'm now due 21st October, could you please update me on the list? 

We saw Titch moving his/her little legs around and wriggling which was just amazing. And then even better she turned on the speakers and we got to hear his/her heart beating away. Rate is 180bpm so all is good and we finally have a dating report saying it is a viable intrauterine pregnancy!! Yay. 

How is everyone feeling today? Hope the sickness is not too bad x


----------



## baby.love

All updated Littlekitten :)

So pleased your scan went well hun x i have mine in 3 weeks and cant wait...in the mean time i have my doppler to play with! but bubs is hiding behind my pulse so being naughty!

I caved again this morning on ebay and brought a moses basket! i wasnt going to get one as think they are a waste of money! but this is a winnie the pooh one and it cost me £18! what a bloody bargain...its only been used twice :happydance: 

Hope everyone had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Wow that is a bargain. Our moses basket is being bought for us and the one she wants to get us is £100!!


----------



## jo_79

Baby.love i think mine is doing the same! We are sure we heard hb behind my own pulse last night, i had to stop though as i was hurting myself from pressing too hard. 

Im thinking about booking another private scan just to put my mind at rest, i dont have my dating scan till 8th april but i need to know all is ok. Reckon if i call my midwife she'd sort out a scan? She's really lovely and said anything i need or want then to ring her.


----------



## SHELL1983

Been following u girls for the past few weeks as i am due on the 27th October. So nice to know that other people are feelin the same way+have so many questions!!:rofl:
Got my 1st midwife appointment today+im very excited so thought it was a good time to say Hello.x


----------



## baby.love

Hi SHELL1983 and welcome officially to Bumpkins :wave:


----------



## babystar

goood morning beautiful ladies :):) hope all is well!


----------



## Anababe

Welcome Shell :)

Littlekitten - Glad the scan went well! :yipee:

Baby.Love - Look at you getting all the bargains eh! I havent bought anything for baby yet. Think ill wait for my scan first. Not that i can afford it at the moment anway :roll: lol

Im feeling sick this morning :( im sooo tired. Just want to go to bed all day lol but caeden wont let me do that!

Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning ladies. Feeling a bit poorly today, just come back from docs and have a throat infection, unfortunately the paracetamol isnt touching it, so they took a throat swab to send off, if that comes back with infection will have antibiotics :-(
All my pregnancy symptoms have now gone, apart from sore boobies, it feels like a long time to my scan on 1st April to see that everything is ok!!!


----------



## Amberley

I was at my sisters house today and my nephew was off school as when he woke up in the morning he had really red cheeks and wasn't feeling well - she thinks it's slap face (slapped cheek syndrome). 

I know that this is really dangerous to pregnant ladies (no-one knows that I'm pregnant yet) so I had to make up a lame excuse about getting home for a delivery (even though I'd only just got there) and tried not to breathe in any germs.

I know he's not been told by the doctor that he has it (she diagnosed herself as my niece has also had previously) but I am now terrified. I had a shower as soon as I got in (like that's going to make any difference?!?) and made the mistake of googling it... now really worried about having a mc.:cry:

Pregnancy is so hard - I worry about everything - so neurotic.

Please stick Button - mummy wants you SO much.


----------



## Anababe

Aww hun try not to worry too much. My son had a viral infection when i was 5 weeks. Like you describe his cheeks bright red, horrible viral rash allover him. I had no choice but to be around him but i got sent for blood tests. Im sure if it was such a short time in the house it wouldnt make much difference :hugs: Iknow how you feel though, i was also very worried at the time.


----------



## Amberley

Thanks Anababe - I've just come back from the doctors and I'm going for blood test tomorrow morning. He said the chance of having a problem were very low and not to worry.

Added bonus was that whilst I was there he did a scan on me (as I had told him I was stressing re actually seeing my bean after previous mc) so he did it there and then! So impressed - bean measured 24mm - which is approx 8-9 weeks - feel so much happier now!

I have my midwife appointment on the 26th and will find out my proper scan date then.

Thanks.


----------



## lilbabybump

I am due October 23 :)


----------



## excited becky

Due oct 27th!!!:happydance:


----------



## lucilou

Hi everyone, how are we all this evening? Anyone else enjoying watching telly in their pyjamas? I seem to be doing a lot of that lately!

Woop woop i'm ten weeks today! Booking appointment on Thursday! How excited am I?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## helz81

My booking in appointment is Thursday too!! :happydance:


----------



## lucilou

helz81 said:


> My booking in appointment is Thursday too!! :happydance:

Yay for us! I've been waiting for 5 weeks for my appointment - I thought it would never come round!


----------



## helz81

You'll be having your scan in just a few weeks too :happydance:
Nit nite, I can't believe Im actually still awake!! xx


----------



## britt1986

I'm due October 17th!!!


----------



## lucilou

helz81 said:


> You'll be having your scan in just a few weeks too :happydance:
> Nit nite, I can't believe Im actually still awake!! xx

my scan is not til 9 April, unless can convince the midwife to bring it forward! 

night all xx

:sleep:


----------



## Maffie

Evening all been asleep all evening and just woke up. Really struggling with work going to book an appointment to see doctor as im being sick so much I have no energy. 
Phone the antenatal today and my midwife appointment is booked for the 31st March. Seems ages away will be 9+2 then Cant wait for dating scan to be booked after that so I know if I should of been pushed back a week.
I m/c at 6-7 weeks last time so ive found the last week hard and still worried nothing will show on the next scan.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hello!!!!!

:hi:

Just wanted to say hello as I've not been on much and I'm off on hols tomorrow and wont be on for a week. 

Keep smiling! Keep up the PMA and enjoy the gorgeous fantastic weather!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Laura H

aimee-lou said:


> Hello!!!!!
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Just wanted to say hello as I've not been on much and I'm off on hols tomorrow and wont be on for a week.
> 
> Keep smiling! Keep up the PMA and enjoy the gorgeous fantastic weather!!! :cloud9:

Have a lovely time hunny xxx


----------



## lucilou

Maffie said:


> Evening all been asleep all evening and just woke up. Really struggling with work going to book an appointment to see doctor as im being sick so much I have no energy.
> Phone the antenatal today and my midwife appointment is booked for the 31st March. Seems ages away will be 9+2 then Cant wait for dating scan to be booked after that so I know if I should of been pushed back a week.
> I m/c at 6-7 weeks last time so ive found the last week hard and still worried nothing will show on the next scan.

sorry to hear you're not feeling well, maffie...

the waiting is hard, isn't it? I thought my appointments would never come round. it's been the longest 5 weeks of my life!


----------



## mckinneymommy

Hi! I'm new to the board and I'm due Oct 21st!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi to all the newbies and congratulations to you all xx
I aint been coping too well with the triedness its not at night im tired its all bloody day, im finding it so hard at college and tomorrow im at work dont know how im going to get on! Cant wait for my scan now x


----------



## obeez

Well i phoned my doctors surgery today to ask when I was likely to find out about my scan. They recommended that I contact either the Community Midwifes or Antenatal Dpt at my local hospital. So I finally managed to get a human being to answer the phone and they looked me up on their computer. They gave me a date of 9th April yipee, I have conveniently booked that day off work. She also said that the community midwife would want to see me at home ideally before the scan and I was to organise that when my letter arrives. How exciting.

I better take the dog out whilst the sicky feeling has subsided. No doubt it will return in time for dinner.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I went for my scan today... baby showed up as being 10weeks + 2days, was stamping its feet and waving at me :D She's showed it's feet sooo clearly and the arms.. and I got a picture of it suckin its thumb :D. I couldn't be happier!

Got another scan 2moro at a diff hosp so whoooop. I love it. Got my next scans on the 31st March and then one the next day on the 1st of April ... :D 

The measured my hormone level at 978,000 is that normal?? xx


----------



## BenedettaMama

Hello! Due date October 3rd! :happydance:

Thanks!


----------



## jemstar

hello everyone,

Please can you take me off the list, I miscarried my baby yesterday. Am so gutted as we loved this baby so much but hopefully I will be back soon with a sticky bean.

Wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies!


----------



## babystar

hello hello :) 7 days till my scan!! then i can finally get my due date!! :D


----------



## h702

hey my midwife has put my due date at 14th October, but that is going to 40 weeks and ive been told by hospital they wont let me go past 38weeks, so i may just squeeze into september!!


----------



## baby.love

jemstar said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Please can you take me off the list, I miscarried my baby yesterday. Am so gutted as we loved this baby so much but hopefully I will be back soon with a sticky bean.
> 
> Wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies!

Oh sweetheart i am so sorry... :hugs:


----------



## sam76

morning all xxx I have my scan today at lunchtime, and im so scared!!! i never slept a wink last night!! will update when i get back xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Jemstar - so sorry hunni. Hopefully it wont be too long before you are back with us again.

Just got in from work again. Feels like I'm on permanent nights and its starting to get me down. So so tired. Was so busy last night that I only got half an hour break in a 13 hour shift so havnt eaten since 12.30. OH has cooked me a bacon sarnie so I'm going to eat that and go to sleep. Got another 2 nights to go and so not looking forward to it. Complained to the off duty person today about being on so many nights while pregnant so she said she would sort it out. Normally do 1 lot of nights a month or every other month. I'm doing nights every week even if its just 1.


----------



## baby.love

Sam76 good luck with the scan hun :happydance: Look at team bumpkins slowly edging towards 2nd Tri! :happydance:


----------



## sam76

Thanks. i will update asap xxxxxxxxxxxx SO SCARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Aww dont be scared hun it will be wonderfull :hugs:

Oh and girls we need to decide who is going to do the 2nd Tri bumpkins thread :rofl: I aint doing it as i think i have done my share :smug:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

If everything is OK Next week, then I'll do it! ;) x


----------



## bonfloss

Just checking in as aint been on for a few days. Hope everyone is doing ok. I am struggling with the nausea and as I work shifts as a nurse its not easy. A few of the girls know but still keeping it quiet for a while longer. 
xx


----------



## jo_79

Morning all, 10 weeks today :happydance:

rang midwife yesterday trying to get a scan in but the 2 scanning units here are completely blocked full, only doing emergencies and the appointments already booked :( she did give me the number though to call every few days to see if they have any cancellations, she's desperate to get me in cos she knows im worrying myself stupid. I have no symptoms at all now, only feel sick when i dont eat for a while but ive always like that. Looked into a private one but its £100 and about 45 minutes away OH told me to chill out and wait 3 weeks for my dating scan. Easier said than done!


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies hope we are all well??

sorry i havnt been on much again, i have been too tired to switch my laptop on :rofl: so ive stolen DH's for a sec. 
Hope all of you that have scans in the next few days have a lovely time and get some great pics of your bubba to show us :happydance: Mine seems like forever away :rofl:
Hopefully after my scan i will have a bit more energy and will be able to bug you a lot more :rofl:

:hug:

Mer

xx


----------



## mer01

oh yeah and i've moved up a box :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: congrats on moving up a box :happydance:


----------



## jlosomerset

jo_79, try not to worry hun, all my symptoms disappeared too, but my growing belly is sort of reassuring that everythin is ok, but this is no.3 so knew I would show earlier. Fingers x you can get a scan appointment soon to put ur mind at rest


----------



## jlosomerset

Well ladies, met my midwife again today to finish off my booking appointment and am gutted to find out that the lovely community unit that I gave birth in last time has had its funding reduced and is only working on a skeleton staff and you can no longer stay overnite, in fact they discharge after 3 hours!!!!! I was shocked. So will have to book in to the scary big maternity unit :-(
On a brighter note have myscan 2 weeks today, yay


----------



## h702

hi jo79, i am 10 weeks tomorrow! and we saw our beans heartbeat on 24/2 how wierd is that?! 

are you trying to get in for a extra scan to your 12 week one? i wish i could, looked at private but my oh says im paranoid and not to stress so much -- easier said than done!!! 

take care xx


----------



## jo_79

jlosomerset said:


> jo_79, try not to worry hun, all my symptoms disappeared too, but my growing belly is sort of reassuring that everythin is ok, but this is no.3 so knew I would show earlier. Fingers x you can get a scan appointment soon to put ur mind at rest

This is my 3rd pregnancy and not showing at all :( Im sure everything is fine just me panicking already, i have seen the hb at a private scan at 7+2 OH says im stressing over nothing and to chill out - wish i could!


----------



## sam76

hello all, well i had my scan and all is well, im so HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!! they have moved my dates by 3 days, seen our little baby moving and streching legs!!!! fab, feel so relieved, i can finally have a good nights sleep.
babylove please can you move me from the 4th to the 1st oct!!!! Thanks Sweety xxxx


----------



## Anababe

Hi girls

Hope your all well today :)

Im doing ok, bit sick this morning, but feeling ok now :D 2 weeks tomorrow and i get to see my little jellytot :happydance:

xx


----------



## helz81

Good news on the scan Sam!!

I was feeling fine yesterday,just tired but today from the moment I opened my eyes I felt sick and I couldn't sleep properly last night. All I seem to want to eat is toast and apples. Ive got my notes all done ready for my booking in appointment tommorow :happydance:
I can't remember..does the midwife try find the heartbeat at the booking in appointment?

:hug: to you all
Oh and Babylove I love your avatar..so cute!! Where did u get it? x


----------



## helz81

Oh and Ive ordered some maternity combats and jeans and a pair of bump bands from additions..3 for 2 AND £10 off so a bargain :happydance: I don't even need maternity clothes yet,but I'll have them when I need them then.


----------



## baby.love

helz81 said:


> Good news on the scan Sam!!
> 
> I was feeling fine yesterday,just tired but today from the moment I opened my eyes I felt sick and I couldn't sleep properly last night. All I seem to want to eat is toast and apples. Ive got my notes all done ready for my booking in appointment tommorow :happydance:
> I can't remember..does the midwife try find the heartbeat at the booking in appointment?
> 
> :hug: to you all
> *Oh and Babylove I love your avatar..so cute!! Where did u get it?* x

I google images of fetus's depending on how many weeks pregnant i am, just sweet to see what bubs looks like now :cloud9:


----------



## helz81

Thanks, Ive done that x


----------



## evie1972

Hi all i'm due 31st October, 1st pregnancy.


<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev303pr___.png" alt="pregnancy week by week" border="0" /></a>


----------



## notquite

Welcome Evie!! My first pregnancy too, I'm due the day before you! :)


----------



## evie1972

Thanks not quite, i'm not 100% on my date, time will tell.


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girlies. Hope you are all well. I started feeling really crap on my night last night. Thought I'd got a UTI cos it burned when I pee'd and I had a fever. Went to the GP this morning after I finished work and he thinks I've got a viral infection cos my urine was clear. Taking tonight off sick as I barely coped with last night. Finally managed to get hold of an NHS Pregnancy Book and went to the scanning dept this morning on my way out of the hospital and they gave me a Bounty pack cos I'm not getting my 12 week scan cos I get scanned 2 weekly at Silver Star til I'm 14 weeks. 

Just feeling absolutely drained tonight and think I'm going to be asleep by 8pm lol. On the upside work have taken me off some of the nights so I'm now only doing 2 nights in the next month wohoo. Going to spend the weekend in Derby visiting OH's grandparents and telling them the good news. Be nice to be spoilt hehe.


----------



## helz81

Aw littlekitten That'll be a nice rest for you.

Had my 1st midwife appointment today,went really well,even the taking blood business wasn't that bad. We were going through my notes Id filled in and got to the bit about previous pregnancies and births and I told her my last baby weighed 8lb 13.5 and she thought that would mean Id have to go under consultants care instead,went off to check,turns out I don't, but been told I will be closely measured to keep a check on size of baby as babys tend to get heavier with each one you have!
Got my 12week scan booked for 15th April :happydance: can't wait to see my :baby: and tell people (although I told a close friend today..couldn't help it,I was bursting!! :rofl:)


----------



## lucilou

helz81 said:


> Aw littlekitten That'll be a nice rest for you.
> 
> Had my 1st midwife appointment today,went really well,even the taking blood business wasn't that bad. We were going through my notes Id filled in and got to the bit about previous pregnancies and births and I told her my last baby weighed 8lb 13.5 and she thought that would mean Id have to go under consultants care instead,went off to check,turns out I don't, but been told I will be closely measured to keep a check on size of baby as babys tend to get heavier with each one you have!
> Got my 12week scan booked for 15th April :happydance: can't wait to see my :baby: and tell people (although I told a close friend today..couldn't help it,I was bursting!! :rofl:)

Glad everything went well for you today, Helz! i had my first midwife appointment today too! They managed to get my blood without me passing out - but that's mainly because hubby was laughing at me and calling me a wimp (he gives blood as often as you are allowed and doesn't understand what it's like to be squeamish!). Strangely enough, I think it helped! I don't feel any more pregnant than I did before I went (I was hoping I would) but at least I feel one step closer to my scan (9 April).

Hope everyone else is feeling good today!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all off to the doctors this morning as im beyond rough. wouldn't mind if it was one thing but its a battle to stay awake, im vomiting constantly everyday sometimes its projectile tmi sorry) Im having faint and dizzy spells.

Whens the normal time to have a first midwife appointment. I've seen epu early on due to spotting and had 2 scans but my first normal m/w appointment will put me at 9+1 (on my pushed back date)


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Morning girlies..

Sorry to hear you are feeling so rough Maffie. Hope the doctor can suggest something for you :hugs:

I've been feeling really rough the last couple of days, achey and horrible! I've had really bad back ache, and a heavy feeling in the pit of my stomach, but I think it's everything stretching and moving about. I tried to do the stairs at college yesterday (I'm on floor 4, but it's like 8 flights of stairs!) and when I got to the top, I could hardly breathe! It was crazy! :blush:

I had to work late last night as well, I was there until 12:40am, and I'm so, so tired! :sleep: But I have college in an hour, and I get picked up in 30 mins! So need to finish getting ready in a minute! I can't believe I'm even on here so early..I'm super organised this morning for once. 

I seem to be coming out in loads of huge spots at the minute as well, it's disgusting. I hate them but hey, they are for a good cause aren't they?

I've got a really massive craving for Choco Shreddies at the mo, but I went to 3 shops yesterday before work, and nowhere had them! I'm sure they sell them though. I'm desparate for some, I have no idea why though because I haven't tried them before! :rofl: What a wierdo!

I'm also feeling really bloated this morning, and as much as I love the sunshine, I also can't stand it. I can't just wear a t-shirt anymore, as you can so tell there's a baby in there, and I'm having a few problems at the minute and I don't want to have to tell anyone else yet. A couple of people at college do know, but it's starting to be a bit more obvious, and I can't risk it! :cry:

Anyway, I better stop putting it off and go and brush my teeth :sick:, and finish straightening my hair ready for college. I think we are going for an ice cream this afternoon, maybe! I'm already excited! :happydance::rofl: Oh, and I'm so going for a supermarket trip to get some Choco Shreddies!

Hope you all have lovely days! :happydance: :hugs:xx

PS I'm a bit hyper today! I think it's the tablets and/or lack of sleep! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :)

I am feeling so sicky today :sick: and just want to sleep... 

Maffie sorry you are having a rough time of it hun :hugs:
Waiting4 ice-cream sounds yum...I hope you manage to get through your day ok on such little sleep! 

Catch you all later i am off for a chill out and some gmtv lol xxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Thanks baby.love! I hope your sicky-ness eases off soon! I hate that feeling, I've got it too at the minute. I've just been sick brushing my teeth :sick: Disgusting isn't it? 

I'm watching GMTV as well! The dinosaur thing that was on it before scared the life out of me! :rofl:

Ice cream is brilliant. I want to sit outside and eat it all day..College will be so hot, and when I get hot, I get moody, and faint and sick!:dohh: Bring it on!! 


I've had about 5 hours sleep max! :happydance::happydance: I love it! xx


----------



## Laura H

Morning ladies...well I'm joining you on the whole sicky thing!! I just feel sick all day! I was actually physically sick last night for the first time, but its just that lingering sick feeling...it won't go! but at the same time it makes me feel happy and more pregnant! LOL xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww you poor things. Hope the sickness gets better. 

Im feeling crappy today with this virus. Struggled to sleep last night and my back is killing me this morning. Already had scoliosis before the pregnancy so would get back ache with AF but in the last few weeks its been quite bad and my hips are achy too. Midwife said if it carries on she will get me referred for physio. Not looking forward to spending so long in the car this weekend. We are going from Oxford to Elstow just outside Luton today. Picking Frankie up from school and then taking her shopping at Milton Keynes. Then back to Elstow for the night. Then tomorrow we are driving up to Derby to spend the weekend with OH's grandparents and break the news. God knows how I'm going to cope with driving to Scotland in June!!


----------



## msangie11

I'm feeling like the odd one out. I haven't had any sickness or nausea at all. I know I should be grateful and I am sympathising with how ill some of you are feeling, but I can't help having that little nagging worry that all isn't well if I'm currently symptomless. 

My scan is booked for 8th April and I can't wait as I'm starting to think that I am imagining this pregnancy!


----------



## lucilou

msangie11 said:


> I'm feeling like the odd one out. I haven't had any sickness or nausea at all. I know I should be grateful and I am sympathising with how ill some of you are feeling, but I can't help having that little nagging worry that all isn't well if I'm currently symptomless.
> 
> My scan is booked for 8th April and I can't wait as I'm starting to think that I am imagining this pregnancy!

I'm with you - It does leave you feeling a little bit un-pregnant, doesn't it?

by the way, your scan is the day before mine! does it feel ages away to you?


----------



## mer01

:wave: hello all,

Hope we are all well?? I have been sick two mornings in a row within half an hour of getting up, sooooo I've treated myself to some pregi pop sweets :happydance: they work. They don't stop you vomiting but they take away that lingering sickly feeling.
I have to go because i have a horrible migraine :cry:

:hug: to you all

Mer

xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Could you reserve me a seat please girls for the 29th im just waiting for a good decent :bfp: but its looking good :D


----------



## mer01

dawny690 said:


> Could you reserve me a seat please girls for the 29th im just waiting for a good decent :bfp: but its looking good :D

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: cant wait for you to join us hun :happydance::happydance: hurry up :rofl::rofl:


----------



## notquite

I am so stressed out right now!! Trying to chill since I know it's not good for the baby, but I just don't know what to do, I feel so hopeless. :( No job, no health insurance. And I'm supposed to believe DB when he says that we will make this work "some way"? *cries*


----------



## eswift

Had my scan! Saw a lovely beating heart!!! Took a pici to show DS, he was so proud.. OH was just short off tears.. Really pleased!!


----------



## baby.love

dawny690 said:


> Could you reserve me a seat please girls for the 29th im just waiting for a good decent :bfp: but its looking good :D

I've just checked and yep we have a few spare seats going :rofl:

Good luck sweetie i'm rooting for you :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Aww eswift how lovely, i cant wait till i have my scan... I like some of the others keep thinking its all in my head! So pleased it went well for you though hun xx

Mer my lovely :hugs: wooop for morning sickness :rofl: all great in a way huh!


----------



## dawny690

Sorry ment to put my post in november :blush: forgive me please :lol:


----------



## Anababe

Hiya 

Hope everyone is ok :)

Glad your scan went well eswift :D

Ive been so tired last few days, sickness been here most of today and ive been quite emotional all day really. Looking forward to going to bed lol

xx


----------



## lucilou

notquite said:


> I am so stressed out right now!! Trying to chill since I know it's not good for the baby, but I just don't know what to do, I feel so hopeless. :( No job, no health insurance. And I'm supposed to believe DB when he says that we will make this work "some way"? *cries*


aw notquite, poor you! You know hormones are probably making you feel worse than you normally would... I know it's hard but try to think practical and try to focus your efforts on things that could help your situation, instead of using all your energy worrying about it... sorry... I don't feel my advice will be much help...

:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

lol okie dokie Dawny i'll remove the reserved sticker,.... good luck chick x


----------



## dawny690

:blush: sorry its my brain gone to mush xx


----------



## notquite

Headaches all day today!! :( But am overall starting to feel slightly better about the pregnancy, so that is good.


----------



## Maffie

mer01 said:


> :wave: hello all,
> 
> Hope we are all well?? I have been sick two mornings in a row within half an hour of getting up, sooooo I've treated myself to some pregi pop sweets :happydance: they work. They don't stop you vomiting but they take away that lingering sickly feeling.
> I have to go because i have a horrible migraine :cry:
> 
> :hug: to you all
> 
> Mer
> 
> xxxx


pregi pop sweets.... what are these hun.... im desperate for anything to help sickness


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, doc didnt help yesterday, im basically waiting to see the midwife on the 31st for help. I think I might crack up soon. I took leave from work yesterday but im fast running out of leave. I cant keep self certifying for a few days at a time I think that will test my boss to the limit!!!!

Im at work by 8 end up spending most the morning back and forth to toilet to be sick. By lunch im feeling faint ands hot, and by mid afternoon im struggling to stay awake. Im usually asleep at home before pm and now keep getting stinking headaches. I could cry.


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Sounds like you could do with some of these hun..:hugs::hugs:

I had a rubbish night at work last night with one or 2 things, and I am so totally exhausted. I fell asleep on the computer last night..:dohh:Well, I was watching "Two Pints" on it, and I woke up on the laptop!:rofl::dohh:

I feel so fed up with work. It's not the customers at work, and it's not the people I work with really..Just one of them, and I can't control my temper with him anymore. I went into the office, talked to the bosses and burst into tears! I spent most of the night in tears!:blush: Normally, I would have laughed it off though..Darn hormones! 

I feel so sicky this morning, and have a really sore throat :cry: My nose is still blocked, and my tummy is aching and stretching. I'm so excited about the sunshine though! :happydance::happydance: I love it!! I love wearing just a t-shirt, apart from I'm at the funny stage where you can't tell whether I'm fat or pregnant, and it's all just bloating :doh: :rofl: 

I'm so exhausted I'm not even making sense :rofl: I've got the worst headache in the world today too! :cry: xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Ahh WaitingforBump, these hormones are funny old things arnt they!!!! I too am loving the sunhine, have stripped the beds and got it all washed n out on the line, lovely!!
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning all. I too am one of the lucky ones with out any sickness, was talking to a friend last nite who has a boy n a girl and she said she didnt have any symptoms when she was pregnant with her daughter so fingers x that could be the case for me, am sure my 2 boys would love a sister!!! Busy day today, DS1 has 2 birthday parties to go to, DH working all day, so me n DS2 and going to tackle the grocery shopping in a bit, oh joy!!!!
Enjoy the sunshine girlies!!


----------



## missjacey44

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone here!

Dont usually pass by first tri much but reading this reminded me of my pregnancy because my LO was due in oct and i cant believe this time last yr i was in first tri and never ever thought i would ever actually get my baby! Now im here with a 5month old lil boy :D


----------



## notquite

Feeling pretty down today, and just kind of... isolated. I think that's the word I'm looking for. I feel like my moods are so up and down.... I guess that comes with the territory! But it's just been really hard, since I have had issues with depression for 10 years now... yesterday I was feeling better, starting to get happy and excited. Today I am just so down on myself and I feel like a loser. I don't feel so depressed about the pregnancy though, like I was a few weeks ago. So that's good. Just depressed about life in general I guess.

Not trying to throw a pity party or anything, just wanted to get it out!!


----------



## Laura H

missjacey44 said:


> Just wanted to say good luck to everyone here!
> 
> Dont usually pass by first tri much but reading this reminded me of my pregnancy because my LO was due in oct and i cant believe this time last yr i was in first tri and never ever thought i would ever actually get my baby! Now im here with a 5month old lil boy :D

Awww he's so cute! xxx


----------



## Nickij

Could you add me to the list my due date is 29.10 :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Have I just counted right? Are there really 129 of us expecting in october so far??

Crazy!!


----------



## keerthy

Hi ladies,

So sorry I haven't been here since a long time. My OH has banned me from using the internet ...... Coz I was reading all possible stuffs and getting anxious and paranoid. 
Saw babys HB @ 7 weeks and I have got my 12 week scan 2mrrow!!!!! I just couldn't keep it to myself ......... So here I am :) I am all excited and also scared at d same time.

Hope u guys remember me???!!!!???
Hope all of u doing great!!!! 
I haven't had any vomitting here n there!! But to be frank tiredness had hit me hard...... Can barely be awake after 3 pm...... Horrible food aversion, have shed 5 kilos!!!! ( well Am overweight already..... So it's good oneway!!! ;) )

Apart from these am having palpitations now n then !!! Gottu discuss with d doc 2mrrw!!!

I am just waiting to see my baby tomorrow 

Good luck to everyone!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Hey Keerthy hun i was thinking about you the other day :hugs: good luck with your scan, are you home now?

I have done the opposite and put weight on quite drastically lol! Oh well its all in a good cause... Hope to see you about a bit more hun .. Take care xx


----------



## eswift

Hi Girls! Sorry to hear that more and more of us are starting to suffer from morning sickness... It's a catch 22 situation isn't it? 

I saw GP, the other day, he gave me some magic wonder tablets and advised me to buy some sea bands. I'm not sure which is working or if they're both working. But I managed most of yesterday without dashing... So it can't be a bad thing.

I'm hoping that it's a sign of things to come, hopefully I'll start to feel more like my self...


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Happy Mothers Day to you all :D xx


----------



## sam76

Morning all, HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!! hope where all well xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mer01

Evening bumpkins, just catching up with you all.

I see there are a few more with horrible sickness, well if you want those preggi pops you can get them on amazon (i recommend the sour flavored ones).
They are pricey so I'm going to see if sour cheapo sweets work as well :rofl::rofl:
i will let you know on that one........

I've been sleeping a lot today :sleep:. My son made me a beautiful ring box for mothers day :cloud9:. 

I'm going for my tea now garlic naan and cheese sauce MMmmmmmm Don't ask 
:rofl::rofl:


:hug:

Mer

xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girlies Happy Mothers Day! OH got me a mothers day card from Titch which was well cute. Not long got back from our weekend away. Had a nice weekend but not really very chilled out lol. OH's grandparents reacted as expected. Happy but worried that we won't be able to do as much in life as we had planned. But they have offered to pay for the rest of the pram so thats good. His nan kept telling him to treat me gently lol. 

Can't believe how quickly these past 5 and a half weeks have gone since we got our BFP. I spend some days hardly believing that I am pregnant. No sickness or anything and even the sore boobs are getting less sore now. If I wasnt being scanned every 2 weeks I think id have gone loopy by now lol.


----------



## Neon

Hi Girls. I had a really bad hormonal week in work last week - which was hard. I've had a lovely weekend though have done lots of walking and relaxing and feeling refreshed.. I still haven't had any sort of consultation and I'm hoping the midwife will contact me this week. I'm desperate for my scan and to know everthing is OK. It's been a l o n g wait so far! It will be easier with work then when I can tell people and take the stress off... Anyway - take care you all! :) :hug: x


----------



## notquite

I told my dad and his wife today!!! It actually went really well, they were excited! I was expecting them to freak out or be upset. So it was a pleasant surprise.

I will be telling the rest of my family within the next few days... so nervous! Hopefully it goes well!


----------



## Anababe

Good luck telling your family notquite :)

xx


----------



## MrsO29

Morning everyone.
Well I have hit the 9 week mark today and my ticker has moved on a box woohoo!!!

Felt tons better yesterday and was getting excited m/s was diminishing.....but feel worse than ever this morning :(
Was even sick brushing my teeth which I haven't done yet.
Also very.......not crampy exactly, just achey down there. Think the bean is having a growth spurt!!
Only one week until my 10 week scan, then my mind will finally rest a little.
I know everything was ok at the 8 week scan, but having had a mmc at 12 weeks before, I won't rest until then!

Have a great week girlies xx


----------



## Anababe

10 weeks today :happydance::yipee: xx


----------



## baby.love

:yipee: I found it again .. Bubba is beating along at 161BPM today I only caught it for about 5-10 seconds but god i love that sound..

Mrs029 congrats on making 9 weeks

Anababe woooop double figures! congrats babes..

Right well i am off to hunt ebay for some bargains as usual, will catch you all in a bit TTFN xxx


----------



## Anababe

Awww thats amazing baby.love :yipee: Im scared to try mine incase i dont find it, which i know its prob too early so waiting a bit longer lol

Good luck finding stuff on ebay hehe xx


----------



## Poppy7

Hi baby.love,

I am afraid that I am no longer an October Team Bumpkin. I had a scan on Friday that put me 6 days behind what I thought I was!

Now I am off to join the November Sparklers. Good luck to all of you girls.

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:wave: bye Poppy7! Good Luck in the November Sparklers x


----------



## babystar

mornign beautifuls! monday already!!! cant wait till wed for my scan! Am super excited!!! Am off to make myself a huuuuge bowl of bran flakes ccos they are my new craving heehee :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Awww Anababe well done hunni. Im sad that I'm not celebrating with you but will be on wednesday yay hehe. Still not convinced she was right cos I was absolutely convinced of the day we conceived. Im still kinda thinking that when we go for our scan on Monday that she will put me back to my original due date lol. Anyhoo we have gotten 5 weeks further than ever before so that is a celebration in itself. I was well lazy this morning and slept for 12 hours straight oops lol. 

Think im going to go get some breakfast and then we need to go into town. Got to go to the bank, and to boots. Fun fun.


----------



## londongirl19

Neon said:


> Hi Girls. I had a really bad hormonal week in work last week - which was hard. I've had a lovely weekend though have done lots of walking and relaxing and feeling refreshed.. I still haven't had any sort of consultation and I'm hoping the midwife will contact me this week. I'm desperate for my scan and to know everthing is OK. It's been a l o n g wait so far! It will be easier with work then when I can tell people and take the stress off... Anyway - take care you all! :) :hug: x

Hi Neon, i think we are due at the same day - or thereabouts! I know what you mean about the long wait! its been a slow 6 weeks so far! tomorrow i have a scan, so am praying everything will be ok! Good luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## londongirl19

oh, can someone tell me why my picture of the october bumpkins thing isnt showing? what am i doing wrong????????????


----------



## Anababe

take out the ** hun x


----------



## mer01

You need to delete the * hun xxxx


----------



## mer01

Does anyone want a text buddy cos i'm feeling a bit left out :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Aww hun, your welcome to my number if you like, but it'll be off for few days until my contract is re connected :roll: naughty me not paying my bill on time hehe xx


----------



## baby.love

mer01 said:


> Does anyone want a text buddy cos i'm feeling a bit left out :rofl::rofl:

I want a TXT buddy hun! I'll PM you my details later if you want as just off to town to have a nose around Primark... I have a due date buddy but no TXT buddy :cry: No one loves me :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

hehe aww there you go mer.. :D your both loved now :rofl:


----------



## mer01

:happydance: can i have you both please :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

haha thats just greed! :rofl: Of course hun, if you pm me your number ill txt you when my phones back on :) x


----------



## mer01

i am greedy :rofl: i just ate 6 ice lollys :blush: sent oh to morrisons for more :rofl:. I will pm you my number in a sec, when i find my phone :rofl: stoopid pregnant brain. Speaking of pregnant brain, i wanted a bath last night so i put the hot water on (or so i thought), went to run a bath and water was freezing. I had put the heating on instead :rofl: i thought it was hot in here :blush:


----------



## Anababe

:rofl: ooh it gets worse.. i used to go shopping, pay at the til, pack all my food and still manage to walk away without my shopping :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

I'm home from town, what a load of old crap! no neutral baby clothes to be found anywhere and my mothercare is on the outskirts of town :(
On the plus side i got 3 tops and 2 pairs of sandals plus some new cushions :D

Mer i am gonna PM you my details in a mo and you can be my 1 and only TXT buddy :hugs: Unless i am in demand now!!! pmsl!


----------



## mer01

yey :happydance: i am honoured :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

;rofl: bless ya x I feel bloated i just ate an M burger in Mcdonalds and it was as dry as an old boot! 

I am off to pick up my son from pre-school in a mo then off to the MIL's 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## mer01

oh wont let me have Mcdonalds no fair :hissy::hissy:. I snapped at him the other day and was like since when were you a doctor???? But it back fired cos i nearly am officially a doctor and i should know better :rofl:
but i sooooooooooo want mcd's sorry yours was like boot leather :rofl:


----------



## Poppy7

HoneySunshine said:


> :wave: bye Poppy7! Good Luck in the November Sparklers x


Thank you :hug:


----------



## awayagain

Hi everyone, how are we all? Cant believe how many bumpkins there are now :D

Im finally starting to feel better as MS is slowing going and looking forward to my 12week scan on 3rd April!

Do nothing but eat at the mo, and its all crap that im eating too! Naughty me! But im sure the bean likes it :?

My sister got her :bfp: at the week :happydance: only 6 weeks between us, it will be lovely being pregnant at the same time as we are really close! Another baby on the way - fab! :D 

Hope everyone is feeling well, :hugs: to all :D x


----------



## notquite

Ohhh I am so nervous! Was planning on telling my mom today but now I just don't know :( I don't know what to say. I am so anxious right now that I am sick to my stomach!


----------



## baby.love

OMG i am so tired :( Been to pick my son up, then went to MIL's then we went to Tesco and done some more shopping! I got bubs a cute Disney set and its so tiny :)

Gonna sit and enjoy a 7up now YUMMY xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Babylove I know what you mean. We went to Asda and then Ive just helped cook dinner...and im shattered lol. We bought some bottles today. We buy a little bit each shop and put it away so that you dont notice so much how much the baby is costing lol. Got 2 packs of 3 Tommee Tippee bottles for £15 in Asda. Pretty good deal we thought.


----------



## baby.love

I brought a Tommee Tippee sterilizer today :) it came with 3 bottles a juice cup and bottle brush for £20 :) Plus i brought a new pack of 3 TT bottles on ebay for £8 delivered. 

My son got kitted out for summer today too so he is happy bless him..
I have been playing with my doppler AGAIN today lol.... found bubs HB this afternoon and it was 166BPM, gonna leave off for a few days now as i have heard enough to satisfy my needs.

Right time to kick my feet up and relax as i am so done in its crazy :loopy: xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww thats wicked. Cant wait to be able to hear our baby in our own space. OH doesnt want me to get a doppler cos he thinks I will panic if I cant find the heartbeat. Even though I'm looking forward to being referred back to midwife care in a few weeks...I'm kinda not in another way cos then I won't be seen for weeks and weeks at a time. I don't know how you girls do it!!


----------



## baby.love

Awww hun, As for the HB i dont panic if i cant find it as bubs is so so small and its pot luck at this stage, but when i hear that little heart beating away it makes me go weak lol! My OH is now totally convinced its a girl as the HB is always in the 160's and the fact i am carrying all round! my hips and bum have spread loads lmao!


----------



## littlekitten8

Im sure we are having a girl, as is my mum. Bubs hb was 180 at our 9 week scan lol


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I'm exhausted tonight. I'm not sure how my eyes are still open. Last night, I couldn't get comfy at all, and managed a grand total of...45 MINUTES! All night! :cry:

I've been on placement most of the day, and then had a meeting to go to tonight, and I'm exhausted! I've been sick a couple of times too, but I'm sure that it's because I am so tired! So I'm off to bed in a min! xx


----------



## LuvThemBabies

Hi, I'm due October 27th (number 6)


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> I brought a Tommee Tippee sterilizer today :) it came with 3 bottles a juice cup and bottle brush for £20 :) Plus i brought a new pack of 3 TT bottles on ebay for £8 delivered.
> 
> My son got kitted out for summer today too so he is happy bless him..
> I have been playing with my doppler AGAIN today lol.... found bubs HB this afternoon and it was 166BPM, gonna leave off for a few days now as i have heard enough to satisfy my needs.
> 
> Right time to kick my feet up and relax as i am so done in its crazy :loopy: xx

My mummy bought me this from morrisons the other day :happydance:


----------



## CatStorey

Hi Guys,

Just joined this evening. Am feeling bored just waiting for hubby to get back from work. Normally I am asleep by now but for the first time in ages am not so tired! Probably cos I slept all day yesterday! 

Please can you add me to the list. My due date is October 29th, 19 days after my birthday!!

Thanks,

Cat x


----------



## keerthy

Hi ladies, 

Had my NT scan yday!!! Quite early I know ...... But am in India right now and thank god I need not wait for long. :)

Saw my baby ..... With tiny tiny limbs and a beautiful heart beating @ 157 ..... Corresponding to 10 wk 5 days!!!!! Hurrrrrrrrraaaaaaahjhhh!!!!!!! I was in tears..... Unfortunately my hubby is still in the UK. Will be coming on 29th. Just can't wait to hug him!!!!!

Well my EDD is 14 October..... One day b4 my wedding anniversary!!!!


It's a shame I cannot upload any pics!!!!! Have been using my iphone to keep in touch with u girls!!!!!

Hope everyones doing great..,... 

xx

Keerthy


----------



## baby.love

Great news about the scan Keerthy and lovely to see you popping in :)


----------



## colsy

mer01 said:


> But it back fired cos i nearly am officially a doctor and i should know better :rofl:

You a med student, Mer? When do you graduate? Nothing to report here - just waiting for our scan date to come through. I am soooo looking forward to the scan, mainly because I think it will such a huge relief when we can finally talk openly about the baby. At the moment, I find it really really tiring not saying anything, and making up reasons for not drinking alcohol, and explaining away the fact that I'm constantly knackered. Once we know the baby's safely in there, I won't have to pretend any more, which I think will make me feel so much better. xx


----------



## lou1979

Hello ladies!

My EDD is the 4th Nov however im having a c-section so the likely hood is baby will be here 29th Oct...

so could you put me down on here for the 29th to please :D


----------



## mer01

colsy said:


> mer01 said:
> 
> 
> But it back fired cos i nearly am officially a doctor and i should know better :rofl:
> 
> You a med student, Mer? When do you graduate? Nothing to report here - just waiting for our scan date to come through. I am soooo looking forward to the scan, mainly because I think it will such a huge relief when we can finally talk openly about the baby. At the moment, I find it really really tiring not saying anything, and making up reasons for not drinking alcohol, and explaining away the fact that I'm constantly knackered. Once we know the baby's safely in there, I won't have to pretend any more, which I think will make me feel so much better. xxClick to expand...

my official graduation is october :rofl: dont think ill be making that one some how :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

So how long til the 1st one of us goes to 2nd Tri?

FluffB
Kikismom
Rubylei
Sam76

will be first :cloud9: How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## mer01

HoneySunshine said:


> So how long til the 1st one of us goes to 2nd Tri?
> 
> FluffB
> Kikismom
> Rubylei
> Sam76
> 
> will be first :cloud9: How exciting!! :happydance:

:happydance: yey, enyone else finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel :happydance:.
I have just found out i have excema :hissy: its all over my hands and the back of my neck. I look awful :hissy: i usually have lovely clear skin no fair :hissy:


----------



## mer01

Right coffee break over I'm off to study for a bit, see you all later :hugs:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Hello all, Good to hear your all doing well.. I've still not brought a single thing for my baby :| 

I did however buy 2 vests sets one sayin 'mummys little girl' & 'daddy's little girl' And the other set with 'mummys little hero and same for daddy

I gave my ex the daddy's ones.. but this is going back to xmas when I first got a positve - even tho it was my body playin tricks on me!!

So since i've seen baby moving around and waving i've not got anything and it's driving me crazy, I want to but i'm sooo skint and waiting for my grant which I wont get till 29weeks!!! I don't know how i'm going to cope!! xx


----------



## awayagain

Hi everyone!

Mer, I got excema really badly when I was pregnant with my DS then once I had him, it went completely! I looked like a reptile :rofl:

BubbleOnBoard, I havent bought anything either and I have seen my bean too, have another scan a week on friday and would love to go out and buy things then, but can't really afford to buy things either!

My DS seems to have taken yet another growth spurt (he is very very tall for his age, my DH is 6ft7.5" so he gets it from him!) so I seem to be constantly buying new clothes for him, that only last a few weeks! My little bean will need to wait for clothes etc til it's big bro stops growing so much! :rofl:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Awwwww, I have my 12week scan on the 31st and then my 2hour long scan on the 1st which is when they check for abnormalities.. I'm nervous cos my brother is Autistic and we also have downs symdrome in my family - but I guess I'd be the best person to cope with it if it comes to it... 

It's soooo exciting!! Only a week now until the first scan :D xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hello everyone! 

Well we're back from a fantastic break! Would totally recommend Jersey Boys!! It's fabulous and we're just waiting for the Frankie Valli greatest hits to arrive! :)

Had a lovely if not tiring time in London...managed to walk miles because we refused to spend £40 on tour buses and it was too nice a day to use the tube. Still was fantastic and saw loads! 

We told the parents on Sunday...everyone has said it's the best mother's day present they could have got. Off to see my Mum tonight to 'lay down the law' about not interfering and i'm a bit nervous but at least it will all be over with. 

Had our booking in appointment today too....midwife today was much better and we're both a lot happier. She couldn't get any blood out of me though so I've got to make an appointment with the nurse.....still at least she didn't bruise me like normal! 

Apart from that all's well here. Hope everyone is ok.....


----------



## awayagain

BubbleOnBoard said:


> It's soooo exciting!! Only a week now until the first scan :D xxx

I know, it really is exciting, I cant wait either to see my little bean again, it was just a blob when I saw it few weeks ago!


----------



## mer01

away again, my son is the same his dad is 6ft 6.5 so i know hes going to be huge :rofl: hes having a growth spurt at the mo and it really hurts him bless :cry:. I am sick of buying clothes though, every two or 3 weeks he needs new trousers hes not so bad on the tops cos he has a short body. So ive stopped shopping at next cos its costing me a fortune :rofl: we get his stuff from tescos its great :happydance: and just go to next in the sales :rofl:.

Came home early cos i was falling asleep at school, never mind not like we were doing much anyway i can study at home. I managed to drop a book on my head in the library :rofl: i didnt realise how heavy it was and as it tipped over the edge of the shelf i realised how heavy it was dropped it, and it smacked me right on the top of the head :rofl: i now have a nice shiny bump to match my lovely excema :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

:hug:


----------



## awayagain

:rofl: bet that hurt!

I was the same used to buy loads of his stuff from next, and now get everything in Asda the clothes are fab, im a huge Asda fan :D DS is the same as yours, short in the body, he must get that from me tho, I have a 36" leg and a short body! He will be 5 in May and wears 7/8 or 8/9 clothes! Madness! x


----------



## HoneySunshine

36" legs!!!

Oh im so jealous!!!! :grr:


----------



## awayagain

HoneySunshine said:


> 36" legs!!!
> 
> Oh im so jealous!!!! :grr:

Haha, I wouldnt be hun, it would be great if I was really slim etc, but im a curvy size 14-16! And it's a nightmare getting jeans/trousers that are long enough, even worse trying to get maternity clothes :hissy:


----------



## eswift

mer01 said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> So how long til the 1st one of us goes to 2nd Tri?
> 
> FluffB
> Kikismom
> Rubylei
> Sam76
> 
> will be first :cloud9: How exciting!! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: yey, enyone else finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel :happydance:.
> I have just found out i have excema :hissy: its all over my hands and the back of my neck. I look awful :hissy: i usually have lovely clear skin no fair :hissy:Click to expand...


:blush:Mine's all over my feet, top and bottoms, it's starting t o creep up my ankles too... I'm guessing shorts might be outta the question this year... Mind you it might help ease the itching too???:blush:

I'm feeling tons better, the magic miracle tablets or sea bands (or both) are helping ease the sickness.:happydance: Booked the appointment for my eye today 

(I've a month to wait, bumped the car today; after having a near miss earlier in the week. May have to stop driving if I get any worse, struggling to judge my perspectives. Not good when behind the wheel!) Everyones been so understanding about it!! Why?? I was so cross with myself:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## mer01

eswift i totally simpathise, never had excema before but it runs in my family, now i know why my DS cries when his flares up :cry:


----------



## littlekitten8

OMG OH spent an entire 30 minutes laughing at me. Went to watch Marley and Me at the cinema...and I cried and cried. He thought it was hilarious!!!

Baby decided it liked cake so I have devoured half a Victoria sponge. Sure thats going to make me feel super sick later lol.


----------



## mer01

littlekitten8 said:


> OMG OH spent an entire 30 minutes laughing at me. Went to watch Marley and Me at the cinema...and I cried and cried. He thought it was hilarious!!!
> 
> Baby decided it liked cake so I have devoured half a Victoria sponge. Sure thats going to make me feel super sick later lol.

that film is evil i watched it on my laptop and was in floods of tears for ages. Oh thought it was funny too, i swear to god if he says its just hormones one more time :grr:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Well I read the book and cried, so Im relcutant to see the film "in my condition" coz Ill blub and blub - plus I have a dog like that anyway, so doesnt help!


----------



## babystar

morning :):):) scan day for me today!! I *FINALLY *get to know my EDD and make sure the wee gummy bear is ok!!!!!! soooooooo excited...but also so nervous! lovelovelove to you all!


----------



## h702

ah let us know what happens x


----------



## babystar

i will do :) scan is at 3.15pm :D


----------



## baby.love

Good luck with the scan babystar

God girls the last few days i have felt so tired and cant snap out of it. Found bubba HB yet again this morning, i swear i am addicted to that sound..It must have been asleep as it was a continuous rhythm of 155BPM. I am finding it right on my pubic bone now so think my dates may be slightly out as i am only 11 weeks tomorrow! My scan is a week monday so time will tell...

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Hope everyone is well. Have finally hit double figures yay! Got really cross the other day cos I was on Facebook and one of my brothers friends congratulated me on my pregnancy....and I hadnt even told anyone. Turns out my brothers giirlfriend had told him so I of course phoned my brother in tears and asked him to have a word with her. He went absolutely mad bless him.


----------



## bonfloss

Good luck with the scan babystar and let us know how it goes. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I had a bad day yesterday as still heard nothing from midwife and when I phoned GP they said there was a note on my file which said my next scan would be 6 weeks from one we had at 7 weeks + 2 on 12th March. Needless to say I was a bit down as was hoping for scan middle of April and looks like it will be end of month. Its not like I have to wait for months or anything but at this stage I feel time is really dragging and just want everyone to know!!

xx


----------



## babystar

well!! scan went GREAT!!!! my EDD is the 27th october :) I am further on than I thought...9 wks and 1 day today :) gummy bear doin great!! LO apparently has a healthy and very very strong heart beat! So happy :):):)


----------



## lillysmum

congrats!!! thats great news :D:D


----------



## babystar

baby.love could u please put my name down on the list for the 27th pleeeeease? many thanks!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Ok chick i will sort that now :)


----------



## baby.love

All done babystar :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi

Can you change my edd to 26th oct thanks xx


----------



## baby.love

All done hun, Wow they put your dates back a bit hun!


----------



## Mumof42009

I wasnt 100% of my dates but glad i know now and been seen as have to have consultant care due to 3 premature births, mw just rang said ive gota take asprin everyday and gota have loads tests next week, so going to feel like pin cushion! thanks for doing that baby.love xx


----------



## baby.love

Aww bumpn3 its good they are looking after you well then. And no probs with the list its what i am here for lol!


----------



## sam76

hello all, im 13 wks tommorow so i will be moving on, thanku to babylove for oct bumpkins and i will speak to you all soon in the next level xxx thanks all


----------



## keerthy

hi baby love..... Can u add my EDD to 14th october please!!!! So exciting ...... I will be moving to 2nd trimester on Sunday!!!!! Yipppppppeeerrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## lexy604

I thought we didnt move over until 13 weeks im confused cause im 12 weeks on saturday i dont wanna leave yet lol


----------



## baby.love

Oh wow congrats to our 1st lot of Bumpkins moving over to 2nd Tri, i will see you in 2 weeks :)

Keerthy i changed it the other day hun xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

I thought it was 13 weeks too :shrug:

end of 12th week...


----------



## baby.love

Thats when i am going over Honeysunshine, so 2 weeks today and i'm off :lol:

Some people wait till 14 weeks but most places i have looked say its 13 weeks for 2nd Tri.


----------



## awayagain

Will be exciting to go over to third tri and find everyone again, at least we will know where you will all be lol! I can't believe how close it's getting til we all move over!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Happy 11 weeks Baby.love! :cake:


----------



## colsy

Gosh, I've just hit double figures. Which means I'm exactly one-quarter of the way through my pregnancy. Now *that* is actually a bit scary!

And happy ten weeks to Aimee-Lou too. Where are you, bud? Haven't heard from you apart from your quick scribbles about your London trip. Hope you managed to explain to Mum that things will be done your way ... xx


----------



## baby.love

Congrats on hitting 10 weeks girls :D


----------



## h702

was just wondering, what weeks would you go by,

early scan at nearly 7 weeks according to lmp, but nurse said size looked more like 6weeks.

my midwife worked it from my lmp tho and ignored the early scan, which makes me 11 weeks this week(which i prefer!!), but if i go from the early scan i am 10 weeks.

what do you think?


----------



## HoneySunshine

my midwife said to go by my dates - as in lmp. As long as its within a week of the scan date then they'll go by yours :hugs:


----------



## msangie11

Hey ladies I hope you are all well.

I'm 11 weeks today which is great but I am being a bit of a worry wart. I know that the chances of miscarriage at this stage is reduced but I can't help thinking what if the worst happens.

One of my pregnant buddies on another board just miscarried at 12+4 and I am so devastated for her. With each passing day I know that I am a step closer and I feel so lucky, but nervous nevertheless.

I'm going on holiday for a week next Tuesday which I am really looking forward to and scan is booked for the 8th April. I just need to see my little bubba on the screen and finally get confirmation that all is well. Can't believe I'm wishing my holiday away because I can't wait for my scan.


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girlies. Congrats to those girlies hitting 10 weeks. Babylove congrats on hitting 11 weeks. Cant believe how close to 2nd tri we are! Just under 3 weeks til I move over. Can't wait. And only a week and a half of taking folic acid woop woop. Hate those damn things lol. 

My poor sister is due in less than 2 weeks and is feeling very uncomfortable running round after a 2 year old. Its funny how much closer we've gotten since I got pregnant too.


----------



## lexy604

msangie11 said:


> Hey ladies I hope you are all well.
> 
> I'm 11 weeks today which is great but I am being a bit of a worry wart. I know that the chances of miscarriage at this stage is reduced but I can't help thinking what if the worst happens.
> 
> One of my pregnant buddies on another board just miscarried at 12+4 and I am so devastated for her. With each passing day I know that I am a step closer and I feel so lucky, but nervous nevertheless.
> 
> I'm going on holiday for a week next Tuesday which I am really looking forward to and scan is booked for the 8th April. I just need to see my little bubba on the screen and finally get confirmation that all is well. Can't believe I'm wishing my holiday away because I can't wait for my scan.

I kno exactly how you feel my next scan is april 7th im more worried about a mmc i dunno why but a mc is also a possibility too i guess. I know most of them dont usually happen that late into things but it does obviously happen good luck to you im sure all will be well :)


----------



## Maffie

Hi girl congrats to all hitting double figures. I got a letter after wor wednesday for my m/w booing in appointment with all my pregnancy pac and it was meant to be for tuesday the 31st but its for today!!!!!! Dont thin work will be chuffed at me having the morning off again.

It's interesting what you say about going off dates and early scans. I changed my ticer to go off what the early scan said but its about a week out to my lmp dates which im pretty sure of so may have a new ticker so I can show both dates!!!!!


----------



## Maffie

Ooooh added the new ticker which would make me away from alien to proper looking baby!!!!


----------



## panda97

Yo girls,
haven't been on for a while, been feeling lousy not actually been sick - but lousy! I've finally go my booking in apointment and scan date after a break down in communication between midwife and hospital. Got my booking when I'm 10+5 and scan when I'm 12+5 on 22nd April - roll on!

How's everyone doing? I just want this nausea to pass!


----------



## bonfloss

I have booking appt on 2nd April and next scan on 15th when I should be just past 12 weeks - anyone else got scan on the 15th so we can countdown together???!
xx


----------



## helz81

Oh that was good timing for me to come on here!...my scan is 15th April!!


----------



## helz81

Im 9weeks today and Ive moved onto 3rd box on my ticker!! :happydance::cloud9::baby: My nausea seems to have gone,but Ive got a stinking cold.


----------



## notquite

Feeling very irritated today for no apparent reason!! I guess it's hormones, but it's so annoying! I can't seem to shake it. :(


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh baby.love how do you cope with sciatica? I've developed it, on top of my scoliosis, in the last few days and today it has been absolute agony. Been at work and every time I stand up I want to cry. Luckily bumped into my midwife in the corridor at work today so she is referring me to physio.


----------



## pootle33

Morning everyone

Well tomorrow marks the beginning of my 2nd trimester - I cant believe it!!! The midwife actually put me ahead one whole day but I'll just leave due date as 4th October. Look forward to seeing you all in 2nd trimester over the next few weeks !!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maffie

bonfloss said:


> I have booking appt on 2nd April and next scan on 15th when I should be just past 12 weeks - anyone else got scan on the 15th so we can countdown together???!
> xx

Mines the 15th too :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all

Well had my booing in appointment yesterday and she said going off my dates im 10 weeks (so dont think so) Anyway I dont mind going off lmp for now as scan is in a couple of wees then i'll get my EDD.

I was happy as sickness had been easing over the last few days but was bac with avengence this morning.

My tummy is also definately changing shape, no weight gain but definately shape altering. Im nervous about the 12 week scan but excited too.


----------



## lucilou

I'm nervous about my scan too... what if there's nothing there? I can't imagine how that could be possible, but you never know...

I turn 12 weeks on Monday according to my LMP, but I still don't think I'll feel any more comfortable telling anyone until I've had a scan.... another two weeks to wait for that one! Luckily I'm busy at work just now so it's keeping my mind off it and making the time go a little quicker. Seems like AGES ago I got my BFP!


----------



## eswift

Hi Ladies!

It's nice to read that man of you have had lovely sights at your scans, and those of you who are due to go and see very soon; Good Luck!!

I'm starting to change shape, (My belly is rather large and has some fantastic stretch marks, which are rather red looking. I'm still uncomfortable in my skin, but I've not put weight on infact I've lost over 6 kilos. So fingers up to the mw! I've still got itchy itchy eczema and no energy but the sickness has eased with the sea bands and tablets!!) Starting to feel a little better even if I'm still not up to the full route thing at work yet, back to see GP next week again...


----------



## Carly

Helloo!
I'm due 2nd October with my first baba. Had the scan two weeks ago and the little tyke was moving around so much!! No wonder I'm tired all the time! Have a large (14cm) ovarian cyst to keep me busy but baby is looking fine. Anyone else had a similar problem? The consultant says they're most likely not going to do anything so I've got to just suffer.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Carly said:


> Helloo!
> I'm due 2nd October with my first baba. Had the scan two weeks ago and the little tyke was moving around so much!! No wonder I'm tired all the time! Have a large (14cm) ovarian cyst to keep me busy but baby is looking fine. Anyone else had a similar problem? The consultant says they're most likely not going to do anything so I've got to just suffer.

Hi Carly! :wave:
I have a similar problem - mines not as big as yours - mine is tennis ball sized.
Ive had 3 scans now and they're not gonna do anything with mine either, just keep an eye on it. Its not affecting the baby!! So just me that has to suffer the pains! :blush: 
Hope yours doesnt give you too much grief!


----------



## keerthy

hi all,

Today is my last day in 1st tri acc to my LMP......, 
Acc to scan I am 3 days behind. 

I can't believe am moving to 2nd tri so soooonnn!!!! Guess I will be lurking around our bumpkins team and waiting for everyone @ 2 tri boards!!!!!! 

Bubba is making me sleep a lot lately!!!!! Just can't get off the bed......, have to say I have been lucky as I didn't have any morning sickness!!!!! Just lil nausea here n there...... Along with some tiredness!!!!

Hope everyones doing well...... 

Cheers,

Keerthy


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi all, 
Hope everyone is ok. 

I'm good. Been feeling ok if not super tired. I'd been feeling a lot better last week but since going into work for a day I just don't have any energy. I have a little more this morning which is good...but I'm back at work tomorrow :(

I'm going through that 'nah it's not real' stage. I have a tiny little bump that is mainly bloat. I have been feeling much better and basically I don't feel pregnant most of the time (still have huge painful boobs etc just as before so no worries there). I don't have my scan for 3 weeks approx so I guess it will all feel a little more real then. 

I think it's because i've reached 10 weeks relatively pain-free so I guess it's all still a bit surreal! 

Congratulations to all those girlies reaching 2nd tri! I can't wait to get there.


----------



## bonfloss

For all the ladies heading over to 2nd tri see you all real soon!

Maffie - thats great we have scan on same day. We had early scan on the 12th March and they put me at 7+2 but going by LMP I am now 10+1 so who knows!!! Got booking appt on Thursday so will see what midwife says. I am a nurse and have now told most of the staff on ward as its quite a heavy ward and I wanted to make sure they all look after me! 

Not much to report with me except boobies are agony over night, nausea comes in waves mainly around 6pm and lower back pain has returned with a vengeance :(

xxx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Carly... I have exactly the same problem as you.. I get scans every 2weeks tho because of my cyst which makes it all worth while :D xx


----------



## R&JBabybean

Im ten weeks today :happydance: finally in double figures 
Just thought id share whoohoo :headspin::wohoo:


----------



## lucilou

R&JBabybean said:


> Im ten weeks today :happydance: finally in double figures
> Just thought id share whoohoo :headspin::wohoo:

Congratulations! I am super excited too as I hit 12 weeks tomorrow according to my EDD. 

Almost as exciting is that hubby has finally accepted that it might be a good idea for me to have a wee car when the little one comes along (as he works away fairly regularly and takes the car with him), so he's currently looking at cars for me on Autotrader! yay!

He doesn't seem to grasp that I only need a cheap runaround though... the word 'turbo' has come up a few times already in his suggestions... what are boys like???


----------



## R&JBabybean

lucilou said:


> R&JBabybean said:
> 
> 
> Im ten weeks today :happydance: finally in double figures
> Just thought id share whoohoo :headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Congratulations! I am super excited too as I hit 12 weeks tomorrow according to my EDD.
> 
> Almost as exciting is that hubby has finally accepted that it might be a good idea for me to have a wee car when the little one comes along (as he works away fairly regularly and takes the car with him), so he's currently looking at cars for me on Autotrader! yay!
> 
> He doesn't seem to grasp that I only need a cheap runaround though... the word 'turbo' has come up a few times already in his suggestions... what are boys like???Click to expand...

Thanks hun, Congratulations to you too :hugs:


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi!

I'm new here, and due October 14th


----------



## lucilou

cinnamongirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new here, and due October 14th


Welcome! Bienvenue!


----------



## CarlandMolly

October 4th
Baby Tamsyn or Rowan


----------



## Kiyota

Went to the doctor's finally. They changed my due date but everything is looking good! I'm happy with it. 

The new due date is 24th of October. just two days before my lil sister's birthday! Baby's tiny, but they say with my small frame that that's expected. They don't doubt that the baby will be born normal and healthy. YAY. They have it written down as a high risk pregnancy because of my previous miscarriage but I'm doing good. Made it to ten weeks. Almost 11 now.


----------



## baby.love

Naughty me i havent updated the list for a few day lol!

Hope everyone is well..... Been a crazy weekend for me as found out that my little sister is 5-6 weeks pregnant, but then my weekend went downhill as my son and hubby both had some nasty bug :sick: I seem to have avoided it which is good *touch wood*

Right off to update our list, welcome to all our newbies! And its great to see a dad to be joining us too x Congrats to you all x


----------



## baby.love

Right thats done, if i have missed anyone off the list please give me a nudge and i will pop you on!


----------



## Anababe

Hi

Welcome to all our new bumpkins!

Im 11 weeks today and only 3 days til my first scan :happydance::yipee:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: way to go Anababe Congrats on hitting 11 weeks xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls

Congratulations Anababe....11 weeks! :happydance:

It hit me last night that we're a 1/4 of the way there and I got all tearful. Poor hubby really didn't know where to put himself! 

Still....Thursday is blood test day then should get my scan date through pretty soon after that....fingers crossed! 

Hope everyone is ok!

Aimee x


----------



## colsy

Nice to see you back on here Aimee-Lou - haven't heard much from you since you got back from London. Yes, I also had the "OMG, we're a quarter through already" moment, although unlike you I didn't cry Are your blood tests this week just the standard test battery that we all get, or are these the chromosomal tests? Our hospital (despite being a big world-renowned city-centre university teaching hospital) doesn't offer nuchal translucency tests yet (they're starting this summer, by which time it's too late for us), so we're fighting against all our principles and having a private nuchal scan and chromosomal bloods taken next week. Then just a week later it's the proper NHS dating scan.


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Colsy....We've been really enjoying having some time at home and my nesting intinct has kicked in and I've cleaned virtually the whole house top to bottom....we will see how long it lasts as hubby is at home on his own for 2 days lol. 

The tests are just the normal ones. I went for my booking in last tuesday and the MW couldn't get any blood out of me whatsoever....normal for me :)...so I've got to go the blood nurse on Thursday just for the normal ones. Once I've had those my results will actually be processed and I'll be booked into the scan system....then when i get a letter I have to call and make an appointment. The MW warned me there is a 4 week waiting list so I may not get seen until May by which time we'll be 16 weeks!!!! At least it will be detailed....Apparently York is a really busy place for births! 

We've been tempted to go private for a few things but we simply can't afford it. We're trying to get hubby's motorbike on the road and it's proving costly!! :rofl:.....at least he'll be happier when it is lol. 

I don't actually know why I got so tearful...I guess it's kind of shocked me that we've actually made it this far. Bring on the next 30 weeks!! :happydance: Congrats to us both!! :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay had my 11 week scan today. Was amazed at how much the baby has grown in 2 weeks. It has doubled in size. Could see its eye sockets, nose and jaw....as well as arms and legs. Its heart looks so tiny now lol cos its actually getting to be more in proportion. Cant believe we have made it to 11 weeks (according to my dates). Its amazing considering not only was I told I would never conceive naturally, but I've always miscarried at 5 weeks. We were going to go the the Safari Park today but OH has come down with a really nasty cold so he is curled up on the sofa watching time team while I drink chamomile tea lol.


----------



## mer01

Morning bumpkins!!! sorry i havnt been on in a while, been so tired :sleep:
Welcome to the newbies :happydance: jsut having a quick pop in for now will catch up on news later. Baby.love not long until your scan now :happydance:
i have mine tomorrow feeling a bit nervous. Littlekitten your scan pic is so lovely :cloud9:

:hug:

xxxx


----------



## colsy

Hey Mer, good luck with the scan tomorrow. Is this your 12-wk dating scan? Hope it goes great.


----------



## mer01

yes but ill only be 10+6 :rofl:


----------



## SHELL1983

10weeks tomorrow:happydance: 1/4 of the way there:happydance:
Been feeling really nauseated the last week or so-havn't had a decent meal in ages-the smell is enough to put me off!! just been picking at things throughout the day+drinking plenty. Also very very tired all the time, im a nurse so back to work tonight for 4 night shifts+it's 12hr shifts-sooo not lookin forward to it!!!! Every1 at work knows so im sure the girls will look after me!! Moaning over now:rofl:

Dating scan 14th April which im so excited about-can't come quick enough. A bit nervous too though, just want to know everything is ok!! Sooo exciting.x


----------



## colsy

mer01 said:


> yes but ill only be 10+6 :rofl:

Gosh, the hospital got you in early, didn't it?! I'll be 13 and a half weeks by the time I have my dating scan. Good luck anyway - hope it shows everything you want to see.


----------



## mer01

colsy said:


> mer01 said:
> 
> 
> yes but ill only be 10+6 :rofl:
> 
> Gosh, the hospital got you in early, didn't it?! I'll be 13 and a half weeks by the time I have my dating scan. Good luck anyway - hope it shows everything you want to see.Click to expand...

Because i was with the epau for ages because of concerns about bleeding and my history of m/c. So they booked me in when i got discharged :happydance:
i still have no midwife :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Shell Im also a nurse and just finished 3 long days in a row over the weekend. I have managed to get out of nights finally cos I did nights every week from 6 weeks til last week. Ended up making myself feel very poorly and was due to do another 4 weeks of nights. Spoke to the matron and she sorted it out and said that it was totally unfair and the person doing the off-duty had obviously not been looking at the previous off-duty. Also work are being lovely and if I need an extra 10 minute break I can take one.


----------



## SHELL1983

littlekitten8 said:


> Shell Im also a nurse and just finished 3 long days in a row over the weekend. I have managed to get out of nights finally cos I did nights every week from 6 weeks til last week. Ended up making myself feel very poorly and was due to do another 4 weeks of nights. Spoke to the matron and she sorted it out and said that it was totally unfair and the person doing the off-duty had obviously not been looking at the previous off-duty. Also work are being lovely and if I need an extra 10 minute break I can take one.

:happydance: someone who knows how i feel :rofl:
It's such hard work being on ur feet for a 12hr shift-especially just now-i've heard it does get a bit better when u hit 2nd Tri-i really hope it's true!! We work month about just now between days+nights. It is alot lighter work on nights but think 4 in a row will be a killer!! Just not good the 1st week aswell when ur sleep pattern is all muddled up. Girls at work have been lovely-but they can't do much when all u want 2 do is curl up + sleep!!!!:rofl:
Enjoy ur days off.xx


----------



## aimee-lou

OOOh exciting....

Hubby has jkust called and a letter arrived asking us to call to book in for a scan. I can't call from work (too many ears listening!) so he's calling from home now. Fingers crossed they will actually talk to him and let him book in. 

Oooh it could be sooner than we thought! :happydance:


----------



## mer01

aimee-lou said:


> OOOh exciting....
> 
> Hubby has jkust called and a letter arrived asking us to call to book in for a scan. I can't call from work (too many ears listening!) so he's calling from home now. Fingers crossed they will actually talk to him and let him book in.
> 
> Oooh it could be sooner than we thought! :happydance:

oooohhhhh cant wait until we find out when your going :happydance: hope its very soon for you hun :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

I would love to know too Mer! 

I have a sneaking suspicion hubby's bike parts have arrived and he's been distracted from calling. Will call him in a little while and find out.....I wanna know as I can then book my time off as I'm here. First day back...they'll love that! :rofl:


----------



## Kbee

SHELL1983 said:


> littlekitten8 said:
> 
> 
> Shell Im also a nurse and just finished 3 long days in a row over the weekend. I have managed to get out of nights finally cos I did nights every week from 6 weeks til last week. Ended up making myself feel very poorly and was due to do another 4 weeks of nights. Spoke to the matron and she sorted it out and said that it was totally unfair and the person doing the off-duty had obviously not been looking at the previous off-duty. Also work are being lovely and if I need an extra 10 minute break I can take one.
> 
> :happydance: someone who knows how i feel :rofl:
> It's such hard work being on ur feet for a 12hr shift-especially just now-i've heard it does get a bit better when u hit 2nd Tri-i really hope it's true!! We work month about just now between days+nights. It is alot lighter work on nights but think 4 in a row will be a killer!! Just not good the 1st week aswell when ur sleep pattern is all muddled up. Girls at work have been lovely-but they can't do much when all u want 2 do is curl up + sleep!!!!:rofl:
> Enjoy ur days off.xxClick to expand...



Hi Shell1983,
Have you been to your occy health dept........I am also a nurse but when they found out I was pregnant they took me off nights as it's not to good for you.
I guess everywhere is different but it might give you a bit of a break.

xx:hug:


----------



## londongirl19

Hi ladies, I have sad news, my baby didnt survive after 7 weeks - my scan showed a mmc last week and so i had to go in on friday for the d+c. Please take my name off the list for october baby.love. I wish you all lots of luck and happy pregnancies. I hope to be back soon, once we figure out what went wrong again.


----------



## colsy

LondonGirl, I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you lots of :hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hubby has tried to call the hospital for 3 hours solid and nothing.....it either rings out to answer phone or is engaged. He's getting very frustrated. 

But his bike bits have arrived so he's much happier now!

1 hour to go!!


----------



## SHELL1983

Hi Kbee, 
No i've not been 2 occ health yet the sister said she would refer me once iv had my scan!! Not sure if it's the same with me though coz the last girl who was pregnant on my ward did heaps of nights!! Might suggest it to the sister tho if i am finding it too much tho.thank u.


----------



## Mumof42009

just thought id drop in and say hi! Cant believe im 10wks today :happydance:


----------



## eswift

Evening ladies!

What a busy day... Trying to fit everything in to just 1 day is so hard, as well as trying to fit all my meals in... I managed it! Saw builder, solicitor and spoke to dr too... Shopped, ate and cooked too... Shattered now... Off for a hot bath very soon..

Hope everyone is ok and the ms is leaving... I was so hopeful, but my magic tablet today bounced straight back up so it looks as though it back to the drawing board. Fingers crossed that it was just a 1 off... Roll on bed time!!

Yawn..... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Maffie

Morning all well my tiredness is getting worse. I phoned in sick again. I'm seeing doctor on wednesday but not sure what they can do. I spend my days either asleep, being sick, or going fainbt and dizzy. Last doctor said et biscuits m/w wasnt happy with that. Im really struggling to manage full days at work. I could do with time off work but doc aint convinced on that one. Just spend half of my day at work in the toilet vomiting.


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning ladies. Maffie hope you start feelin better soon hun, I was like that with my first pregnancy but understanding doc did sign me off for 2 weeks, got me right back on track so keep tryin 
I have my scan tomorro at 4pm, have really mixed emotions about it at the mo, I wanna feel excited but feels like I am stopping mysel incase something is wrong, going to wish today away as fast as poss. Friend taking me out for lunch tom before the big event so will have some girlie gossip for a hour or so to take my mind off of it.
Fingers x all ok thou and good luck to all the other ladies with scans this week x


----------



## aimee-lou

Got my scan appointment sorted.....

21st April at 9.30 am. :happydance:

I'll be 13+5 by then so should be really nice and detailed!! 

Woohoo!! :cloud9:


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> Got my scan appointment sorted.....
> 
> 21st April at 9.30 am. :happydance:
> 
> I'll be 13+5 by then so should be really nice and detailed!!

Same day as me! What is it with us two? (I will actually be having another scan before then, but the one on the 21st is the proper NHS dating scan.)


----------



## mer01

aimee-lou said:


> Got my scan appointment sorted.....
> 
> 21st April at 9.30 am. :happydance:
> 
> I'll be 13+5 by then so should be really nice and detailed!!
> 
> Woohoo!! :cloud9:

:happydance: yey :cloud9:
got mine in an hour sooooo nervous :rofl:
hope everyone is ok??? well id better go and drink my lovely water NOT!!! :rofl:
oh god i need a wee already :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Got my scan appointment sorted.....
> 
> 21st April at 9.30 am. :happydance:
> 
> I'll be 13+5 by then so should be really nice and detailed!!
> 
> Same day as me! What is it with us two? (I will actually be having another scan before then, but the one on the 21st is the proper NHS dating scan.)Click to expand...

That's really spooky. We really are bump buddies!!! :dohh:

I had a choice of either then or the 30th. The 21st is at a different hospital but it's smaller so hopefully not so clinical. 

£3 for a pic though...and we have to buy 6!!!! :hissy:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Luck Mer! xxx


----------



## baby.love

Best of luck Mer :happydance:


----------



## jlosomerset

aimee-lou said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Got my scan appointment sorted.....
> 
> 21st April at 9.30 am. :happydance:
> 
> I'll be 13+5 by then so should be really nice and detailed!!
> 
> Same day as me! What is it with us two? (I will actually be having another scan before then, but the one on the 21st is the proper NHS dating scan.)Click to expand...
> 
> That's really spooky. We really are bump buddies!!! :dohh:
> 
> I had a choice of either then or the 30th. The 21st is at a different hospital but it's smaller so hopefully not so clinical.
> 
> £3 for a pic though...and we have to buy 6!!!! :hissy:Click to expand...

£3 for a pic, wot a bargain, ours r £6.50 each!!!!! - Me thinks we will just be having the 1!!!


----------



## lou1979

Im just buying 1 pic and scanning it for family


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm tempted to just get 1 and scan it but I think it would be nice to get one for my Mum and MIL etc....we could probably get away with three. Just read through the leaflet though and it only mentions about 1 picture. I think we may have to scan it.


----------



## colsy

Well, our hospital may not offer nuchal fold scans, but it certainly does gives us our scan photos free of charge!


----------



## jo_79

jlosomerset said:


> £3 for a pic, wot a bargain, ours r £6.50 each!!!!! - Me thinks we will just be having the 1!!!

i assume your talking about musgrove for the scan pics, luckily i got mine for nothing last week but she wasnt meant to give me one lol she did say though that we will get 2 for £6.50 at next weeks scan cos i thought its shocking £6.50 for 1 pic!


----------



## Per16

Hi Girls, I am due on the 21 October!


----------



## jlosomerset

jo_79 said:


> jlosomerset said:
> 
> 
> £3 for a pic, wot a bargain, ours r £6.50 each!!!!! - Me thinks we will just be having the 1!!!
> 
> i assume your talking about musgrove for the scan pics, luckily i got mine for nothing last week but she wasnt meant to give me one lol she did say though that we will get 2 for £6.50 at next weeks scan cos i thought its shocking £6.50 for 1 pic!Click to expand...

Hi, yes its Musgrove, having my scan there tomorrow at 4!!! Perhaps because its late in the day we will get it free, that happened with my last pregnancy when the cash office was closed so they couldnt take our money....shame!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Ours is a machine and she said to bring £1 coins as it doesn't do change. 

I've changed my mind....we'll just get 1 and I'll have to make copies somehow.....how can you copy them. I thought that a scanner/photocopier would de-nature them so the image would disappear like with an X-ray or a negative.


----------



## jlosomerset

aimee-lou said:


> Ours is a machine and she said to bring £1 coins as it doesn't do change.
> 
> I've changed my mind....we'll just get 1 and I'll have to make copies somehow.....how can you copy them. I thought that a scanner/photocopier would de-nature them so the image would disappear like with an X-ray or a negative.

I'm not sure hun, perhaps get 2 copies and try to scan/ copy one then if it does go wrong at least you still have the other copy:thumbup:


----------



## aimee-lou

jlosomerset said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Ours is a machine and she said to bring £1 coins as it doesn't do change.
> 
> I've changed my mind....we'll just get 1 and I'll have to make copies somehow.....how can you copy them. I thought that a scanner/photocopier would de-nature them so the image would disappear like with an X-ray or a negative.
> 
> I'm not sure hun, perhaps get 2 copies and try to scan/ copy one then if it does go wrong at least you still have the other copy:thumbup:Click to expand...

I've heard of some people taking a photo of them with the digital camera. It's not very clear but it's better than nothing.

EDIT: Just been onto google and looks like scanning etc is fine...it's heat not light that affects them. May have to photo them anyway and I have no idea how to work my scanner at home!! :)


----------



## jlosomerset

I've heard of some people taking a photo of them with the digital camera. It's not very clear but it's better than nothing.

EDIT: Just been onto google and looks like scanning etc is fine...it's heat not light that affects them. May have to photo them anyway and I have no idea how to work my scanner at home!! 

Could you take your camera with you and take a pic of the screen?


----------



## aimee-lou

Maybe....thanks for the idea.


----------



## mer01

well ladies im finally back home. All is well and im 11+3 instead of 10+6 which is weird but closer to 12 weeks so im happy :happydance: baby.love can you please change me to the 17th october, thankyou. Bubs gave us a wave during the scan and my DH cried :cloud9:
heres a little pic, sorry the qualitys not great the origional was not that good either :rofl:

:hug:

Mer
xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00047.jpg
File size: 84 KB
Views: 15


----------



## baby.love

Will go change that now hun x


----------



## baby.love

Your scan is lovely and clear, i can even see the nub!!! I am hoping to see the nub on ours so we can see what sex bubba is :D


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> Your scan is lovely and clear, i can even see the nub!!! I am hoping to see the nub on ours so we can see what sex bubba is :D

i bet mines a boy :rofl: each generation in our family only has one sex of baby its weird :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Well going by the nub i know what i think but wont say unless you want me too!


----------



## aimee-lou

Yay! :happydance:

And closer to 12 weeks! Woohoo!

That scan pic is lovely and clear!


----------



## R&JBabybean

fab pic mer01 congrats :hug:


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> Well going by the nub i know what i think but wont say unless you want me too!

tell me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: well from what i can see the nub is dead straight with no curve at all, and according to gender nub theory that means GIRL

Now obviously i aint an expert and could be wrong but your bubs nub is very straight, if they have a curve it means boy and straight means girl!

So my guess is that you have a :pink: bump


----------



## sam76

where do u look for this Babylove??? so i can have a look a mine, also where did u get your Aviator pic xxxx FAB!!


----------



## baby.love

there is a thread in the pregnancy club :) Also if you google gender nub it should bring some stuff up :)

And my avator is from google images, i just google what stage of pregnancy i am and look for fetal images :)


----------



## baby.love

This is the link for the gender nub thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/48230-gender-nub-prediction.html


----------



## mer01

Thankyou baby.love hun i would love a girl but i still think boy!!!!
i should start a bet :rofl:


----------



## KKSARAH

mer01 said:


> well ladies im finally back home. All is well and im 11+3 instead of 10+6 which is weird but closer to 12 weeks so im happy :happydance: baby.love can you please change me to the 17th october, thankyou. Bubs gave us a wave during the scan and my DH cried :cloud9:
> heres a little pic, sorry the qualitys not great the origional was not that good either :rofl:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Mer
> xxx

Oh mer01 I just had to congratulate you:happydance:

You fetched a tear to my eye when you said DH cried when bubs waved

Sxx:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

mer01 said:


> Thankyou baby.love hun i would love a girl but i still think boy!!!!
> i should start a bet :rofl:

lol bless ya hun, i would put money on girl with you :happydance:


----------



## mommy2

congrats to all you October mummies.


----------



## mer01

well i have 3 sisters and we all have boys so to have the first grandaughter would be lovely :cloud9:. My little boy was the 1st for 3 generations :cloud9:


----------



## mer01

mer01 said:


> well i have 3 sisters and we all have boys so to have the first grandaughter would be lovely :cloud9:. My little boy was the 1st for 3 generations :cloud9:

i mean 1st boy not baby :rofl: just realised how that read :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies! 

I'm at work STUPIDLY early this morning due to hubby's shifts. Should be my last week of this because all being well the bike will pass it's MOT on monday and then he'll be going to work at 6am by himself...I love him, just not that much sometimes!! :rofl:

So how are we all today? I'm sooooooo tired and feel decidedly queasy due to sandwich making at 5.45!! Probably not a good idea at this stage lol. 

Hope everyone is ok. 20 days til scan......oh no not another countdown!! :rofl:

p.s. Just a quick note to my angels to say thank you for looking after me. A prayer really works sometimes! x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Hey all, had a scan yesterday - OMG baby has grown soooo much!! They took me off consultant care as they said everything with baby is fine and my cyst is getting smaller, good in a way but I'm going to miss my scans :(... 

I've got yet another scan today my nuchal scan (or however you spell it) so loads of blood tests for me :( It's not til 4.10pm though but shall take me a while to get there as its in london due to my brother and nephew being disabled.. so fingers crossed everything with the baby is fine!!

Will Keep you all updated :D

On the other hand - tiredness sucks... went to bed with a headache, and bloody woke up with it aswel :( xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning 

Mer - your scan pic is lovely :cloud9:

I have my scan tomorrow!! :happydance: :happydance: Feels like ive been waiting soo long for this day to come!! Cant wait to see my little jellytot :D:D

Sickness still around in the mornings but its manageable at the moment. I have to lie down for a bit after breakfast and lunch or it wont stay down but then rest of day im fine :)

I had to go docs yesterday as ive been having really bad pains at top of my back when i move, struggle to pick Caeden up and cant twist round, she told me off after i told her id been moving furniture in my house on my own and said thats whats done it. Said i need to rest now and no more heavy lifting :blush: oops.. but i live on my own and things need to be done! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok! Its scary how close some of us are now to the 2nd tri already!! 

xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Luck with the scan today....

Oh and allow yourself plenty of time to get into London. Sounds like mayhem down there today!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww anababe its so exciting. Cant believe how good our scan pics are on here girlies. 

Bubble good luck with your nuchal today.


----------



## aimee-lou

Anababe - good luck tomorrow and take care of yourself. 

Silly question girls. Do you move to 2nd tri at the beginning or end of your 13th week? I only ask as I have my first scan at 13+5 so I will wait til then to move........

Does it really matter? 

And the pics all look great girls. Hope mine can be added to the gallery! xx


----------



## jo_79

:happydance: 12 weeks today!!!

am so happy to get here! good luck for all with scans today, ive got my nuchal one a week today


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls i have caught the horrid bug that my son and OH have had and boy i feel rough :( Gonna try to rest lots and keep my fluids up...take care girls and loads of luck and love to those having scans & appointments today xx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all just been to the doctors and been given antacids to try to settle my sickness. Off work yet again with fainting spells and vomiting. Blood pressure keeps acting like a yoyo between 140 and then down to 106 then back up again.

Just phoned work to let them know if im no better monday im going back to doctors but if i am better i'll be in. Im sure they must be sick of me being off work. I manage a few days then im really poorly again. 

It keeps me going knowing my symptoms are strong lol

Good luck to those having scans today. I cant wait for mine. Counting down the days now.


----------



## jlosomerset

I'm off for my nuchal at 4 today, there are so many of us this week. Will post again when I get back in. Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I must have been lucky coz my sickness wasn't that bad, all I'm suffering with is Tiredness... felt baby move this mornin, felt really weird.. makes all this pregnancy soo real its one thing seeing your baby on scans but feeling it is a bit hard to get your head round.. I feel like jumping up and down and makin it move again lol xx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I have my nuchal at 4 aswel :D xx


----------



## jlosomerset

BubbleOnBoard said:


> I have my nuchal at 4 aswel :D xx

Good luck hun x:happydance:


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies, good luck to those that hae scans today :happydance:

well my stomach is killing me this morning, from my scan yesterday. The midwife pressed on so hard doing the scan that i feel all bruised inside, but i remember that from haing my DS so not worried. DS is getting impatient now i swear if he asks me one more time whens baby coming i may scream :rofl:
Although he did say last night if its a boy he will be his best friend, and if its a girl he wants to marry her :rofl: bless him. 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Anababe

mer01 said:


> Morning ladies, good luck to those that hae scans today :happydance:
> 
> well my stomach is killing me this morning, from my scan yesterday. The midwife pressed on so hard doing the scan that i feel all bruised inside, but i remember that from haing my DS so not worried. DS is getting impatient now i swear if he asks me one more time whens baby coming i may scream :rofl:
> Although he did say last night if its a boy he will be his best friend, and if its a girl he wants to marry her :rofl: bless him.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Bless him!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Awwwww mer your little boy sounds adorebale.. :D xx


----------



## awayagain

Mer that it sooo sweet! We havent told our DS yet, and he keeps asking his dad "why does Mummy have a fat bit" :rofl: We will tell him after our scan on Friday!


----------



## Kbee

Hi girls....
just wanted to wish the other girls going for scans lots and lots of love and luck.
Mine is at 2:15....am really nervous oooooooooooooh
xx


----------



## helz81

Oh this is exciting..lots of scans!! Mines 2weeks today!! Mer, what a lovely pic of your little babba!! :baby: Im definatley thinking pink team for you!! Hope my pic will be as good. How much did you drink before the scan to get such a clear view?
Babylove, aww the dreaded sick bug, our household has all had it,it's awful isn't it. Rest up and take care xx And HAPPY 12WEEKS for tommorow :happydance: wow hasn't it come around soooooo quick!!!
Jo, happy 12 weeks to you too hun :happydance: xx
My ds must be phycic or something cos he keeps making comments about wanting me to have a baby so he can help me look after it, and last night he said my tummy has got fatter cos Ive got a baby inside..it was sooo cute and I really wanted to say YES i have, but I didn't, we are waiting to tell untill Ive had scan.
My boss asked me at work this morning if I wanted a pair of trousers that she can't fit into anymore..there a size 8 lol I said I don't think they would fit me,Im a 10 but she said she gonna bring me them anyway cos apparantly there a 'big size 8' I was chuckling inside thinking theres no way Im gonna be getting into them trousers :rofl:


----------



## eswift

Mer - Don't forget to remind him of the fact when he's older and is fighting with his sibling!!! Hehehe they're so funny.

Good afternoon Ladies!!

Well, I'm feeling so much better than I have done upto date. Life is seeming so much better now that my energy levels are up a lot compared to where they were. Still seem to munching my life away, can't do with meals at all. Seeming to pick all morning and most of the day until about 3.30ish and then I struggle with tea time. Waking up at 2am most morning with a grumbly tumbly. Then seem to be wide awake until about 4 and the struggle to wake up again for 7ish... About right, then I wonder why I yawning at lunch time???

Hehehe No nap for me today, fell asleep on sofa yesterday from 4 until OH called to say he'd left work at 6.. Needless to say I was so groggy I wondered what the hell was going on and what I should have been doing. DS cuddled me and said it's ok Mummy I not hungry yet away. We can wait for Dad to do tea when he gets home. 

OH was so understanding on the phone, he called again half way home saying he'd do tea, and not worry about it! It's my job!! - See he just can't win... I was all ready for when he walked through the door, spagbol!! He was shocked I'd done tea and both of them ate it all up; in fact I'm not sure if either of them was brave enough to leave any?!? Talk about mood swings, I don't know I'm snapping or have snapped until it jumps outta my mouth and runs!! Then I regret it?!?

Oh well, time to get changed to collect DS from school, roll on half term - he's off to my Nanna's for 2 weeks!!! Nah, I'll miss him too but I won't have to go to and from school...

He's off to have his eye's tested today, should be interesting lol


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all

Im looking forward to seeing everyones scan pics later. I've just woken up, I hadn't even realised I| was tired, must of been asleep a good few hours.

I've been thinking today about when to go on maternity leave, a while off yet but has anyone made plans of when they hope to start it by?


----------



## aimee-lou

I've looked briefly at a calendar and spotted that my birthday is roughly 6 weeks before my due date (7th Sept and 22nd October respectively).....I think I may give myself a good birthday pressie of 6 weeks off work to prepare! :)

Glad to hear you're feeling better eswift! 

Maffie...I was napping for England last week. Back at work this week and really do just want my bed/sofa!! :rofl:


----------



## mer01

helz81 said:


> Oh this is exciting..lots of scans!! Mines 2weeks today!! Mer, what a lovely pic of your little babba!! :baby: Im definatley thinking pink team for you!! Hope my pic will be as good. How much did you drink before the scan to get such a clear view?
> Babylove, aww the dreaded sick bug, our household has all had it,it's awful isn't it. Rest up and take care xx And HAPPY 12WEEKS for tommorow :happydance: wow hasn't it come around soooooo quick!!!
> Jo, happy 12 weeks to you too hun :happydance: xx
> My ds must be phycic or something cos he keeps making comments about wanting me to have a baby so he can help me look after it, and last night he said my tummy has got fatter cos Ive got a baby inside..it was sooo cute and I really wanted to say YES i have, but I didn't, we are waiting to tell untill Ive had scan.
> My boss asked me at work this morning if I wanted a pair of trousers that she can't fit into anymore..there a size 8 lol I said I don't think they would fit me,Im a 10 but she said she gonna bring me them anyway cos apparantly there a 'big size 8' I was chuckling inside thinking theres no way Im gonna be getting into them trousers :rofl:

she made me have a wee cos my stomach was too hard and my bladder too full :rofl:


----------



## mer01

baby.love how are you feeling hun?
oh forgot to mention ive rented a doppler :happydance: no point me buying one cos in the day i can use the hospital ones :rofl: :rofl:best not get caught though :rofl:


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> I've looked briefly at a calendar and spotted that my birthday is roughly 6 weeks before my due date (7th Sept and 22nd October respectively).....I think I may give myself a good birthday pressie of 6 weeks off work to prepare! :)

Aimee, this is getting silly ... that's MY birthday!!!

Doubt very much I'll be having six weeks off before due date though - if baby wants a roof over its head, I need to keep my business running for as late as I can


----------



## Maffie

Hmmmmm im thinking i'll finish work at the end of september, maybe thats a bit ambitious. I'll be the size of house end by then


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> I've looked briefly at a calendar and spotted that my birthday is roughly 6 weeks before my due date (7th Sept and 22nd October respectively).....I think I may give myself a good birthday pressie of 6 weeks off work to prepare! :)
> 
> Aimee, this is getting silly ... that's MY birthday!!!
> 
> Doubt very much I'll be having six weeks off before due date though - if baby wants a roof over its head, I need to keep my business running for as late as I canClick to expand...

I think there's some kind of conspiracy going on here!! :dohh:


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Hmmmmm im thinking i'll finish work at the end of september, maybe thats a bit ambitious. I'll be the size of house end by then

I'd thought that - but really didn't want to be Huuuuuge and still at work. Wont fit behind my desk! :rofl: ....but then I found out that I will be able to take some holidays too so I would add that to the start to extend my leave. Should have 3 weeks extra to take.


----------



## Maffie

I dont have much leave left for the year. I have a week booked off in July then have one more week left. I could save that and use that before the mat leave starts. My annual leave starts on 14th October so might be able to use a couple of weeks of next years leave instead of starting ml early. Oh its all so confusing. Dreading deciding whether to go back to work too.


----------



## jo_79

I am gonna take a couple of weeks holiday then take my maternity leave from mid september. With chloe i worked right up till a week before her due date, then she ended up being a week late!! Mind you i was 10 years younger (19) than i am now when i had chloe lol


----------



## eswift

I'm not sure about when to start my mat leave. I keep thinking if they keep me on light duties I'll try to stay as long as I can; but the house will hopefully be finished for May and will need plenty of work still doing. So I'm probably best off outta the way for most of it.. Mind you it would be nice to get things sorted out before I get far too huge to move... 

I'd love to get all the rooms sorted before October; so kinda thinking that some time in September may be a good time to start Mat leave. As I've got some holiday in September anyway..


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm planning on officially starting maternity leave at 34 weeks...but taking the rest of my annual leave so will probs be about 32 or 33 weeks. My job is quite stressful and I am on my feet 12 hours a day so it will be hellish working with a massive bump.


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies, I'm back from my nuchal and all looks good, will know definate results on Monday!!!
baby.love they changed my dates, can you change me to 6th October please, thanks hun x
Ohh I feel sooo much better now


----------



## jlosomerset

Well ladies, what do you think pink or blue?


----------



## HoneySunshine

jlosomerset said:


> Well ladies, what do you think pink or blue?
> View attachment 16847

My DH thinks Boy!! 

ps - he knows nothing :dohh: but thinks he can see some "bits" :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls, wow did i feel rough yesterday! Feeling alot better today although very weak.

But i am very happy today as i have made it to 12 weeks :happydance: and my scan is only 4 days away!!!!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Baby.Love - Congrats on reaching 12 weeks :yipee: ooh you'll be leaving us soon :shock:



jlosomerset said:


> Well ladies, what do you think pink or blue?
> View attachment 16847

No idea on pink or blue but what a lovely clear picture :cloud9: Glad all went well!

I have my scan today :happydance: Ive waited so long for it and now and terrified to go! :dohh: Im sure all is well and im just being silly but its so scary lol

Will post pics when im back. Scan is at 12:50 so at least i dont have to wait all day, takes an hour to get there :)

Hope everyone is ok and has a nice day! 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Anababe enjoy your scan hun i am sure everything is fine, its normal to feel anxious! And yes i will be leaving you in 1 week depending on my scan monday! I plan to move over at 13 weeks :) I am sure my scan will move my dates though as they very rarely stay the same.


----------



## jlosomerset

Good luck Anababe with scan today x
Guess I'm off to 2nd tri!!! x


----------



## baby.love

:wave: see you next week Jlosomerset! Congrats on moving over to 2nd :hugs:


----------



## awayagain

Morning everyone!

I have woken up today and don't feel :sick: I can't believe it, its amazing! Don't know if any of you saw my post yesterday on using a doppler, but mine came yesterday and after 5 failed attempts, I still cannot find baby's heartbeat, its very frustrating!! Have 12 week scan tomorrow morning at 9.45am so I will see everything then........I hope everything is ok!

Congratulations to those moving over to 2nd tri, there will lots of us moving over shortly, its exciting stuff!

x


----------



## baby.love

awayagain my bubs is right on the pubic bone and i aim the doppler down and to the left slightly, Use plenty of gel, but if you have KY jelly thats even better as it doesnt dry out...


----------



## awayagain

baby.love said:


> awayagain my bubs is right on the pubic bone and i aim the doppler down and to the left slightly, Use plenty of gel, but if you have KY jelly thats even better as it doesnt dry out...

Thank you baby.love. I think I will leave it for a day or two then try again, it just gives me something else to worry about hehe, this is why a lot of MW don't like us having them....ah well :D


----------



## Per16

Hi ladies I was wondering if I could join in the October Bumpkins team, I am due on the 21st of october!


----------



## Anababe

I think i got babys heartbeat for first time other day, was only between 120-14bpm though so quite low! But i remember caedens was always around 130-150 so he wasnt really very high.

Just had a nice bath, off to dry my hair whilst C eats breakfast then almost ready to go, be leaving about 11:30 :)

xx


----------



## baby.love

Wow Anababe your bump and bubs HB is pointing towards boy for sure!

My bubs HB is always high 150's to low 160's and i am carrying all round, so suggesting girl., but you watch at my 16 week scan there will be a little winkle :rofl: Either way i dont care i just want a happy healthy :baby:

Per16 welcome to Bumpkins hun x


----------



## mer01

morning, baby love 12 weeks :happydance: well done, glad you are feeling better.
anababe good luck hun cant wait to see the pics of your :baby:
lots going on to 2nd tri now see you soon ladies :wave:

my stomach feels less bruised today, and i got my letter for another scan on 1st june :happydance:, its at 2.30 so i thought i would get away with finding out the sex cos DH would have to pick up little one from school :muaha: but hes asked his mum to pick him up :hissy:. Never mind hopefully sonographer will slip up :rofl:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Yeah thats what im thinking baby.love. I feel its a boy anyway, although id love a little girl this time a boy would be lovely :cloud9: I really dont mind either way :)

Per16 - Welcome hun :hugs:

Ok im going to go now, im not getting anything done whilst on here :rofl:

Be back this afternoon with Pics :D:D

xxx


----------



## Laura H

Hi Ladies...not been on for awhile so just checking ur all ok. Still eagerly awaiting my scan date so I can find out if I am still an October Bumpkin! I have 30th Oct...MW says 1st November! xxx


----------



## Maffie

Good luck with the scan Anababe cant wait to see the pics.

Im still vomiting. I feel very very:sick: this morning, was trying to do the :dishes: but not a chance...... although OH is working upstairs so will have to tackle them at some point. 

Maybe a :shower: will make me feel better


----------



## awayagain

Forgot to say, good luck Anababe, looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies. 

I've got a very busy day today so probs wont be on much. Just wanted to let you know that I've been and had my bloods. I have a rather large hole in my arm but I was very impressed with the nurse who took the sample. She was 32 weeks pregnant herself and said that she NEVER let the midwife take a sample from her as -and I quote- they're hopeless. I feel a little better now for not being able to give a sample last week. 

All the wheels are now in motion anyway so hopefully everything will be fine and we can look forward to our scan in 19 days!! Woohoo

Good luck to everyone being scanned today. Hope everything is good and I'll be on later. 

xxx


----------



## Kbee

morning girls...........12 week scan went all well EDD now oct 08 so am 13 weeks today yay!!!!! Can you move me please baby.love

hope others all good

xxxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Ahh trossachs! 

Just let slip to a colleague at work. Really didn't want to tell anyone - now the whole Museum will know! God damn it!! Oh well....11 weeks today and if anything went wrong she'd have found out anyway.......ahh smush!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Well I'm happy to announce baby is perfect :D... I've got a 1 in 65,000 chance of my baby having downs syndrome or spina bifida :D I'm soo happy!

Than scan is amazing I was scanned for about 30minutes :D

Next scan isn't until 20weeks tho :( 8weeks to go... But Midwife on the 16th April... :)

Hope everyone is good :D :D xxx


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

I think I spoke too soon about feeling better, either that or Babe is starting as it means to go on. Little s*d... I've was sick all night from 10pm and have been awake since 2am; needless to say I've had to call in sick for work for the 1st time due to morning sickness. Disapointed with myself, but I'm so drained and shattered; even the magic tablets are making me sick!? Back to Dr's tomorrow...

OH wasn't impressed at all last night or this morning as he got up at 5am to get ready for work; plus he got me some toast to eat. How is it you can feel sick and hungry at the same time? I don't get it?

DS went to see the opticians yesterday and he too has gotta go to hospital, I'm gonna talk to Dr about it as my appointment is in a couple of weeks and it'd be easier if he could just slide in with me rather than having to make 2 trips. I'll have to see if they'll go for that... Probably not?! 

I could have cried all night, I felt awful and I just can't help thinking that at the moment what can go wrong at the moment will go wrong..... It sucks!


----------



## colsy

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Well I'm happy to announce baby is perfect :D... I've got a 1 in 65,000 chance of my baby having downs syndrome or spina bifida :D I'm soo happy!

Gosh, one in 65 thousand!!!! That's fab. Sooo pleased for you. I'm guessing you're that much younger than me - somehow, I don't reckon my statistic is going to be as reassuring as yours ... although I am thinking positive and of course hoping that everything will be just perfect.

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm liking all the positivity!

Weather has clouded over suddenly....booooooooo!

And I've so far eaten 2 of my buns that I brought into work....blackberry and orange with whole blackberries in them. I feel sick now!! :sick: Totally self inflicted.....no sympathy please! :rofl:


----------



## HippoBelly

Having my dating scan next week so hope to join you ladies with an official date soon! x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I've come across really dizzy and lightheaded... its horrible. I feel gettin up to go to the loo is hard work atm! :( This is where it sucks living on your own as I feel like I need someone to run round after me 

Still not heard from my ex, men eh! They always run when times get hard! Grrrr

Think my friend is coming round with Pizza 2night which is keeping me going atm :D

xxx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

colsy said:


> BubbleOnBoard said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm happy to announce baby is perfect :D... I've got a 1 in 65,000 chance of my baby having downs syndrome or spina bifida :D I'm soo happy!
> 
> Gosh, one in 65 thousand!!!! That's fab. Sooo pleased for you. I'm guessing you're that much younger than me - somehow, I don't reckon my statistic is going to be as reassuring as yours ... although I am thinking positive and of course hoping that everything will be just perfect.
> 
> xxClick to expand...


I'm 21 this year hun - but I was with a woman who was 32 who had a 1 in 30,000 chance so I guess all chances are good. My brother is Autistic and my cousin has Downs Syndrome so I was bricking it... so happy with the statistics tho :D xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Bubble I know how you're feeling. I have been feeling dizzy and off balance since i had my bloods taken this morning. I've eaten and had 2 cartons of juice since but I still don't feel right. I guess i'm just having a dizzy day. 

Mmmmm pizza sounds good. Promised hubby a curry for his tea as I'm off shopping tonight......not sure if I want curry now though. :dohh:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I have been wanting Pizza for agggges.. and my mate said if he's free he'l bring me dominos... ooooh!!

As I left the hosp yest some woman got wheeled out the lift in a wheelchair holding her newborn baby, made it all so real - I was like oooh that'l be me soon and she wished me luck bless her :D

I didn't seem to realise how small babies are - been ages since anyone I know has had one!! My best mate is due 10weeks before me tho, so i get some practice in before hand 

Im gutted I don't like currys.. well i've nver tried one but never wanted to either - I can see my baby being over due and me not being able to do anything about it as I heard hot currys is the best thing to induce labour?! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Spicy food in general I think. I'm scared as my hubby and I like mexican so I'm avoiding all the chilli's etc! 

Maybe you could try that instead of curry....it's much nicer in my opinion.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I just don't want to be induced... my sister was and makes it out to be most unplesent :| 

Trust me to be thinkin that far ahead lol... I feel like i've been pregnant for years already.. I want my baby!!! lol xx


----------



## aimee-lou

I know the feeling. I already feel huge and I've got sooooooo much growing to do before D-Day! still, with each day it gets closer......after all a quarter of it's gone already!!


----------



## jo_79

I was induced with chloe and it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be to be honest, maybe i just had it easy than other people.
I just been brave and posted my pic in the bump section!


----------



## aimee-lou

My Mum was induced with me.....in the end she had to have a c-section because I was 15 days late and was over 10lbs!! (Always been a 'solid' child!!) :rofl:


----------



## jo_79

I was only a week late when induced and it was more because i didnt want to give birth without chloes dad there - he was in the army at the time and cos we werent married he wasnt allowed time off!! Luckily i was induced on a saturday and really straightforward - he went off on the sunday for 6 weeks so good job it happened then.

I just want to get there again with no f*ck ups this time!!!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Well your one up on me love... me and my bf tried for 8mths to get pregnant and lost a baby a few months b4 hand and lost it.. when we found out I was pregnant this time he walked out and said he wasnt ready :|

We spoke for a little afterwards and he said he wanted to be at the birth but now hes got himself a flat and a new gf and I haven't heard from him since :| It's horrible :( Breaks my heart big time, I just hope he'll be there for me at the birth or maybe when I find out the sex it might hit home a bit... I bloody well hope so ! xx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

aimee-lou said:


> My Mum was induced with me.....in the end she had to have a c-section because I was 15 days late and was over 10lbs!! (Always been a 'solid' child!!) :rofl:

I was a month early and 10lb 4 :|


----------



## jo_79

OMG what a prick!!! Sounds like hollies dad! He was shagging half the town where i used to live when i was pg with her but kept coming back and forth all the time
. 
I just noticed your due on my birthday!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I was originally due on my names birthday but glad they moved me up 3 days as I do NOT want my child being a scorpio likes its dad... he's hard work enough as it is lol.. 

I do miss him tho - like crazy but I wont ever let him know that, it's sad as everyone is in a couple and I feel very lonely... I can't afford to buy a single thing until I get my maternity as all im on atm to survive is job seekers, and I have to pay rent for my shitty little council place aswel :( Oh how life changes eh, when we were trying for the baby I was a nanny and we had our own flat and it was sooo perfect then I had to give up my job as I was made homeless and the council moved me miles away :(

I want my life back grrrr! xx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I added my bump pic :D xx


----------



## jo_79

oh hun massive :hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Challenges make us stronger Bubble. I can tell from the way you're talking that you're strong and you and Baby will have the best life!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

But knowing ive got my baby out of it all makes it all worth while I guess :D

I spend all day on the babies r us website haha... I must have written about a million lists of what I want - all I need to do now is meet someone rich  xx


----------



## jo_79

aimee-lou said:


> Challenges make us stronger Bubble. I can tell from the way you're talking that you're strong and you and Baby will have the best life!

i definitely second that!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I finally got up and went to the shop :D .. I have a thing for milk I cant get enough of it... Can't wait to get my heathly start vouchers - It'l save me a fortune with all this milk im buying !! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

A pint of milk and a walk in the sunshine....sounds like heaven to me!! :cloud9:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

The weather is soooo lovelly - but Im back in bed my dizzyness is gettin worse... think I might have to have some sugar ... not that i'd complain  xx


----------



## Anababe

Hiya

Im back from my scan, everything is fine. They added a day so im now due 18th Oct, if you could change that for me baby.love :hugs: thanks!

Jellytot was kicking and turning all over, was so gorgeous!

Here's a couple of pics..
 



Attached Files:







P02-04-09_15.26.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 9









P02-04-09_15.27.jpg
File size: 83.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh Anababe, how gorgeous is your little bubs!! 

I want one just like that! :rofl::happydance:


----------



## baby.love

wow gorgeous pics Anababe :) I will adjust the list now :hugs:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Awww your baby is laying the other way to mine... gorgeous hun :D x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7108.jpg
File size: 80.9 KB
Views: 10









IMG_7132.jpg
File size: 79.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Awww your baby is laying the other way to mine... gorgeous hun :D x


----------



## baby.love

Great pics Bubble :)


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I can't believe how far we have all come... we were all worried about loosing out babies at one stage and now were all having scans which reveals a fully formed tiny baby - that was my 6th & 7th scan and I remember the first just being a bubble... its amazing how quick they grow! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

I haven't had a scan yet - nothing. This is my first pregnancy and I'm just willing everything to be alright. 

I know I will completely break down when I see a fully formed person inside me.......I will cry like a baby!! 

You're right Bubble...it's such a short time since we were all on knicker-watch!! :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Aww not long til your scan now aimee-lou :) 

We have come so far, i was soo worried about this scan i hardly slept last night, so seeing baby jumping around like that is just amazing :cloud9:

Cant believe in just 8 weeks ill be able to find out the sex and will be half way through the pregnancy! 

xxx


----------



## jo_79

Im still worried about losing bubs but im forcing that to the back of my mind cos i'll drive myself insane if i keep thinking about it!
I was looking at my 7 week scan compared to my 11 week scan and it such a difference :) 
Do you think i'll see much difference in my 11 week one to my 13 week one next week?


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm sure you will see quite a difference in 2 weeks. 

Not sure what the ratio is but don't babies at this stage double in size every couple of weeks?


----------



## jo_79

Just looked it up and at 11 weeks its about 1.5 inches and about the size of a fig and at 13 weeks its 3 inches and the size of a medium shrimp :rofl:


----------



## jo_79

https://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size#1238688017594_8
this compares your baby to food lol


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

The size difference between my 10weeks and 12weeks one was amazing.. trust me there will be a big difference!

Anababe - I find out the sex in 8weeks too :D ... altho im tempted to go hosp at 16weeks with "pains" to get a scan lol! I'm so impatient plus the woman that scans me is lovelly :D.. I don't have a date for my 20week scan yet, hoping to get it at my midwife appt! xx


----------



## awayagain

Great scan pics girls, really clear! Really looking forward to mine tomorrow! Did anyone go with a really full bladder? They told me to with my DS but nothing has been said this time....

x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

They say you should but I went wee just b4 it as my appt was delayed and I couldnt hold it and my scan came out fine, I think when your 12weeks the baby is a good size to see without a full bladder - but I would recommend drinking something before you go in just to be on the safe side :D xx


----------



## Maffie

Wow lovely lovely scan pics. I must admit im nervous about my scan. I think im worrying most about a mmc, shouldn't read things online I know.

Dont think i'll stop worrying till I have my baby.


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Wow lovely lovely scan pics. I must admit im nervous about my scan. I think im worrying most about a mmc, shouldn't read things online I know.
> 
> Dont think i'll stop worrying till I have my baby.

Snap Maffie....because ours is relatively late we've got to wait til nearly 14 weeks to get the all clear. Granted that if my belly keeps growing then it's a good sign but I'd rather know sooner than later. Really nervous but trying not to think about the negatives...just thinking about meeting bubs in October. :happydance:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I just have a feeling that this baby isn't going anywhere I was put under soo much stress when me and my ex broke up as he almost managed to split my mum and dad up aswel in the proces (wont go into details) and I was so worried the stress would make me loose the baby, and when the scan showed a heartbeat I just thought if the baby can survive that it can survive anything... It's nice to see your baby and be reasured tho xx


----------



## Neon

Finally have 1st scan a week today :happydance: then a visit from the midwife on the Saturday... Hitting 12 weeks is a huge milestone for me!

So excited! :wave:


----------



## lucilou

hi ladies! I'm really jealous of everyone having scans.... mine isn't for another week.

I'l totally scared either there won't be anything there or it could be a mmc or something terrible.... I haven't had any hcg tests or scans or heartbeat or anything...

anyone else worried?


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I'm shocked there leaving you so long before your scan but no I wouldnt be worried.. I only heard heartbeat and stuff at the scan, and i didnt go no results from anything until my scans... so just be patient and it'll all be fine :D xx


----------



## Neon

lucilou said:


> hi ladies! I'm really jealous of everyone having scans.... mine isn't for another week.
> 
> I'l totally scared either there won't be anything there or it could be a mmc or something terrible.... I haven't had any hcg tests or scans or heartbeat or anything...
> 
> anyone else worried?

I have my scan same time as you then lucilou? I'm in the same position and haven't seen/heard anything... I rang the midwife yesterday and the original one I spoke (at 8 weeks) had been on the sick! Thought I wasn't going to be seen until the 20 April.

I am v nervous for next week.


----------



## littlekitten8

Congrats to all the girls hitting 12 weeks. Anababe and Bubble your pictures are amazing. Just caught up on todays posts lol. Took ages. Im off to bed now cos had a hellish day at work.


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

Another crapy night! Beginning to think I'm growing a night owl. Just wait I'm gonna be such a crap Mum if that's the case; I've always been up with the larks since I was little and if I'm tired I go to bed and zzzzzzzzzzzz until I wake, normally somewhere around 5/6 ish. Being awake during the night is awful; I was awake from 3.30 and had to get sommat to eat at 4am tummy would have woke the whole street if I'd have let it grumble any longer. It even woke OH who was not in the best of moods - "Will you go feed that thing!"; I did ask him if he wanted to be on baby duty and take it to work with him? He wasn't impressed, and asked why? I'm so tired and fed up of only being able to eat little bits and not fancying anything and when I look for sommat to eat it's got to be able to the thrown up easily (TMI, I know! But wheatabix, don't come up well; toast is better. Roasted meats or chops don't do well either)

I normally enjoy my food, hence why I'm a size 16, but since seeing the mw I've lost close to 8 kilo's. I know I could do with loosing the weight but I ain't convinced it's the right time to loose it, or the right way?! Ok that's enough about my food, eating and sleeping issues...

I'm gaining quite a nice rounded bump now, bloody heavy when I try to sleep; struggling when I try walking up the many hills in the area; think that's realated to the food thing as I get half way up and I shaking like a leaf, so not a good sign on the blood pressure front. At least there tends to be the benches for the OAP's half way up, where I can sit and calm myself down.

Ok I feel like I'm moaning and whining - SORRY! Feeling very isolated, lonely, down in the dumps and tired. Probably not helping...

Hope everyone has a wonderful day today, I'm waiting for breakie 2 to settle slightly - not happeneing very fast...


----------



## Maffie

Eswift I feel just like you! Food just isn't a happy thought and my scales this morning show me down 5 kilos. Im a 16-18 so no one seems worried if im losing weight. I must say I find toast hard coming up but not weetabix. My hunger and sickness start hitting at about 4.30 every morning ans usually like that for at least 3 hours sometimes all day. I have found a life saver in sainsburys orange juice lollies. Im eating loads to sooth my throat and thankfully not expensive at box of 10 for £1.

Blood pressure yeah ive had issues was 116/77 at the hospital when I went to the doctors (who stress me out) it was 140/80 

Lets hope with the 2nd tri comes energy and a loss of sickness :cloud9: that would be heaven.

I mamanged to potter around at home yesterday. Off sick so resting but managed to dettol the worktops and fill the line. That meant I needed a couple of daytime naps :rofl:


----------



## eswift

Maffie - I feel ya girl!!! It took me all day to do the laundry, hoover downstairs and wash half the dishes.. OH had to do his own chips, I ended up in the bath with loads of bubbles as I couldn't do with the smell of the oil warming... LMAO

God knows what today will hold, off to get dressed slowly at dr's at 9.30, taking my bottle of water with me too.. It's like a security blanket!


----------



## obeez

Well I finally recieved a letter from the Antenatal Dpt at the hospital. No scan date on it. Asks me to contact my community midwife between 9-10am or 4-5pm to arrange a booking appointment. She will then tell me my scan date (which I already know as I chased up). Oh and I have to phone her when I am approx. 9 weeks. Shame they sent the letter 2 weeks late huh.


----------



## Maffie

obeez said:


> Well I finally recieved a letter from the Antenatal Dpt at the hospital. No scan date on it. Asks me to contact my community midwife between 9-10am or 4-5pm to arrange a booking appointment. She will then tell me my scan date (which I already know as I chased up). Oh and I have to phone her when I am approx. 9 weeks. Shame they sent the letter 2 weeks late huh.

Gosh that sounds a bit pants, what area are you from? Hopefully they will get you in for a booking appointment asap if you call and explain.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies. 

How are we feeling today. 

I'm at work on my own until about 2 but as a result I get to go home at 4.30!! :happydance: It's only 1/2 an hour but it makes a difference especially on a friday. 

I'm ok.....nothing new to report just mega sore boobs as normal! I'm also getting bigger....my 2 pairs of trousers that fit is soon to become 1 as I put 1 pair on this morning and could only just button them up....I think my bump is becoming more bump than bloat!! :rofl:

Hope we're all good today..going to go back and read up now before I get on with some work....honestly!!! :rofl:


----------



## awayagain

Baby.love, can you please change my due date to 11th October please huni? :D Thank you!

Scan went super well, have updated my thread with piccys! x

Oooo, now I get to change my ticker :happydance: x


----------



## jo_79

oooh awayagain your due on my birthday too! lovely pics by the way :)


----------



## awayagain

Thank you jo_79, I am over the moon, can't stop smiling :D October is the best month to have a baby hehe :D x


----------



## aimee-lou

awayagain said:


> Thank you jo_79, I am over the moon, can't stop smiling :D October is the best month to have a baby hehe :D x

So pleased for you awayagain!! 

I agree - October is the best month!!:happydance:


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh I'm having such a down day today. My bump has shrunk today which is upsetting me. And OH is sleeping at work tonight cos it is a 40 mile round trip and costing us a fortune in petrol, so as he has the use of a flat there and I am up for work before he is even awake in the mornings then it makes more sense for him to stay there the days I work. But it means I am on my own here all day today, with my housemate who has been a bit funny since I got pregnant. She seems to think I've changed and that I dont want to join in things with them anymore. So all in all I'm having a bit of a shitty day and just want to curl up in a ball and cry.


----------



## helz81

Littlekitten :hug: for you,sorry your having a bad time of it.

Im a little worried today, I don't feel pregnant anymore. My boobs arn't sore anymore, my bloat has dissapeared, headaches seem to have gone, no nausea for a good few days now and last night I was still awake at 10pm!!! Im only 10weeks today and really getting quite worried cos Ive had a really tough stressful time, very emotionaly strung and Im panicking this has had a bad effect on my baby.


----------



## colsy

helz81 said:


> Im a little worried today, I don't feel pregnant anymore. My boobs arn't sore anymore, my bloat has dissapeared, headaches seem to have gone, no nausea for a good few days now and last night I was still awake at 10pm!!! Im only 10weeks today.

Helz, I know what you mean. I'm 11 weeks, and I am beginning to think I don't feel pg any more. My boobs aren't sore (tho they are still big) and I haven't had any real nausea for a while. And, just like you, I can now still be awake at the scarily late hour of 10pm! The only thing that makes me think I defo am still pg is that my appetite is still doing strange stuff - I'm either absolutely definitely not hungry or I am starving and I need feeding this minute, right here right now. Plus I also still don't like lots of things to eat/drink that I used to like.

I think this is all quite normal and it's just something we have to accept - that the closer we get to the second trimester, the less pregnant we actually feel. I know that sounds weird, but lots of girls have said this is the case.

Keep your chin up if you can. It's not the easiest time, is it? But things will get better I am sure. :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

He helz.....I had the same happen to me last week.....had nothing. I thought it was because I was on hols from work but thinking back, it was probabyly jsut the bod adjusting. 

I'm sure everything is ok...just keep thinking positive and you'll probably wake up feeling terrible tomorrow...so enjoy it while you can! 

:hug:


----------



## helz81

Thanks Aimee, did it come back to you or has it all stopped now?


----------



## aimee-lou

It's come back a little but not as bad - I have good days and bad days really. Boobs are still bloody sore though!!


----------



## mer01

Hey helz, my symptoms have been slowly dissapering for a couple of weeks now. I think its as we get closer to 2nd tri as amee-lou said. In fact since i had my scan on tues i hardly feel anything. :hugs:

Well my doppler has arrived, but cant find h/b yet. going to try on a full bladder in a bit, but if that doesnt work im putting it in the wardrobe for a while :rofl: i will let you know when i find it, if i do :rofl:

how is everyone toady?

awayagain, glad your scan went well hun xxx and yes octobers the best :happydance:


----------



## helz81

I want a doppler!!


----------



## mer01

helz81 said:


> I want a doppler!!

you can have mine its pissing me off now :rofl:


----------



## helz81

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mer01

well according to mine im offcially dead :rofl::rofl::dohh:
i have no heart beat :rofl: no wonder i cant find :baby:
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Mer...that's quite worrying if you can't find your own heartbeat.....personally I'd get a second opinion on that one as you're typing fine!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## jo_79

:rofl: i couldnt even find my own hb when i first tried my doppler too

i find it easier with a more fuller bladder


----------



## mer01

if im a med student and i cant find it what hope do thousands of paniking women have?? :rofl::rofl: but im really not dead honest :rofl: well at least i dont think i am :blush: maybe im a ghost that refuses to cross over :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bonfloss

helz81 - I know exactly how you feel. Apart from boobs being agony overnight I am feeling good this week and it's got me in a panic. We have 12 week scan on same date - Maffie has her's then to!

Hope everyone doing well and has the same lovely weather we are getting up in Scotland at the moment.

xx


----------



## nfm3

Due end of October but i ususally go around 37 weeks. This is my 5th.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I have no symptoms - not had any for about 3weeks now :| ... But baby is defo still there and fine. I'm tired but I put that more to the fact I spend all day in bed which tends to make you more tired anyway lol.. xx


----------



## jo_79

Ok so we should be used to TMI by now but here is a little more lol

So i sit at my desk all morning then get up about 1.30 to walk the dog, only a 20 minute walk and as im almost back at the office i feel like ive peed myself!!!! I mean is this cm gonna get worse - can it get any worse than it is now!!! I panicked thinking oh my god im bleeding or something lol


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Im a bit like that - i always panic thinkin omg ive come on lol xx


----------



## jo_79

I ended up walking weird cos i felt so uncomfortable lol


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Hehe.. me2.. its gross really! People make pregnancy out to be amazing but so far im findin it rather gross and uncomfortable lol xx


----------



## jo_79

I dont remember really bad cm the first two times but this time its really bad! Or is it being on here makes you more concious of it all lol


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Its prob being on here - when people say things it makes u think ohh now u come to mention it i feel a bit like that  x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I dont want to go to my 2nd trimester as Im not sure where I go from this group...?! Do we leave this group and go into another one or do we just carry on in this one? Ohh im soo confused :| x


----------



## jo_79

There is an october thread in 2nd tri too :) I checked it out a couple of days ago


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Why cant I find it :( Ill have to have another look lol xx


----------



## jo_79

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/116339-official-october-team-bumpkins.html


----------



## aimee-lou

Well another week at work over and I feel very efficient. I've completely overhauled my desk and I feel very capable of doing just about anything.....except that friday feeling has kicked in and now I really can't be bothered! :rofl:

Hubby will be here in an hour to take me home.....1 hour to go. Do we think I can make it without answering a phone call? lol


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Dissconnect the phone - I would  x


----------



## aimee-lou

Wish I could but I think someone would notice! :rofl:

Just had to take a call though....really random. About 2 months ago I was in Pets at Home and I was talking to a woman about getting rats. I love fancy rats and would have them again if it wasn't for my MIL's dog who killed our last pair. She was trying to talk hubby into getting them so I gave her my card as I still had the cage etc. Unfortunately a friend of mine took it, but she's just bought 2 male rats and is really pleased with them......I've actually had an effect on someone.


----------



## jo_79

I used to have two rats - cider and blackcurrant lol one died of a stroke and the other i think of a broken heart :( They were two boys and grew up together.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Nope rats defo dont do it for me... I had a staff which Is the only animal i'd get again I think, me and my considered getting a kitten but we broke up just b4 they were old enough to take .. damn! Anyway a cat wudnt be good around a baby now anyway so maybe it was for the best lol xx


----------



## jo_79

Its like a bloody zoo in my house, 2 bunnies, 3 cats, a puppy and a fish lol


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Awwww I so Miss having pets but now I've been moved to a room so I sorta dont have space lol.. I mis my bunny, when me and my ex broke up he never gave me my bunny back and its left in his mums back garden :( xx


----------



## jo_79

awwwww ive had 1 of my bunny girl for 8 years :) i have recently got a little terrier pup and he wants to "play" with her lol she aint too impressed


----------



## aimee-lou

We hve Dylan and 3 mad goldfish - yes that's right, they're mad. The watch telly, follow you arround the room from in their tank and stare at you if you forget to feed them.....it's quite scary actually! 

We've already agreed that once the family is complete we will get a 2nd dog (Dyl will be about 10 years old by then so we will need a pup to liven him up I reckon) and I've always wanted guineas so we will get them for the kids. We're also considering getting chickens in a couple of years (again once kids are all here!) so it's going to be a menagerie!!! But I love it!!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

My staff used to love playin with my bunny haha.. was sooo funny but they actualy played rather nicely lol... :| I must have been experimentin with that tho haha , there was about 4 adults hands on deck waiting to save bunny but nope she used to cuddle up my my 7mth old staffy Tia :D was soo lovelly! Can't believe I had to rehome my Staff :( and never got my bunny back! My ex ruined everything ! xx


----------



## jo_79

my fish stares at me when i forget to feed it lol which is quite often.

i dunno what it is but i really dont like guinea pigs lol


----------



## jo_79

my sister used to have a staffie she was lovely bloody hyper though - they told her it was pure but she was too tall, she gave her up when she was pg with her 1st.


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Girls! I'm so pleased it's Friday!

Today has been a very long day... Even went all the way through town to go to the shop, got out the car, got a trolley, got to the door only to check my wallet - I'd only left the bloody thing at home... So came all the way back home, and waiting for OH to come home so he can go with me. I'm fed up of being on my own today...

Saw GP this morning, he's signed me off for 2 weeks and told to try to eat what I fancy, as it's so important to have a good intake. And drink plenty of water. I normally have such a good intake of food, you don't get to my size without liking food. I just don't fancy anything, I can't cook as I can't cope with the food smell as it cooks... If I'm still struggling to keep anything down, I'm to go back and they'll have to reassess me again. But he did say that the reason I'm struggling is hormonal!! Wonderful! But he doesn't want me to dehydrate and does want my energy levels to pick up... SNAP! Hey maybe if I was sleeping better and not waking up at stupid o'clock in a morning either feeling sick or being hungry then I feel an awful lot better...

Just a thought!

I shouldn't chunter...


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

My staffy was very hyper but I think thats coz I have ADHD and I tend to turn everything I touch into a absolute nutter .. I dread what my child is going to be like as my ex has ADHD - never diagnosed but my god he was sooo much worse then me. My mum said when I push the baby out its going to shoot out and bounce of every wall in the room screamin 'Play' hehe.. xx


----------



## jo_79

:rofl: sorry bubble im not laughing at you having adhd but what your mum said!!!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Lol, I'm dreading it as I know shes probably true! Esp being a single mum I don't know how i'm going to cope lol!

xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww bubble you will cope. Im sure we are all gonna make great mums.


----------



## lucilou

:rofl: Bubble you made me laugh.... again, not AT you, but just at the image of your new born coming out shouting and demanding playtime! You're going to have so much fun. I'd rather have a lively baby than a wimpy one any day!


----------



## aimee-lou

Just bought myself my first maternity outfit on ebay.....i feel all special now! :rofl:

Didn't want to spend a fortune and managed to get a brand new top and black trousers for £13!


----------



## mer01

i dont mean to be rude but is anyone a size 12 in here??? my sd gave me a lovely pair of mat jeans but they dont fit me :rofl: i would be happy to give them to anyone for free they are brand new btw


----------



## littlekitten8

I am a 10 but hideously tall. 5ft 11. Is anyone having anything nice for tea tonight? Its just me and hardly seems worth it for just me. OH says I should think its not just me but Titch too but I just dont know what to do.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Im a 12 but not sure for how much longer I will be lol... I've not even thought about buying maternity clothes yet!!

And as for rather having a lively child.. I wouldn't mind that but ADHD kids tend to be rather vicious.. I should know my mum had a lock on my bedroom door and bars on the windows for me growing up! LOL!! xx


----------



## mer01

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Im a 12 but not sure for how much longer I will be lol... I've not even thought about buying maternity clothes yet!!
> 
> And as for rather having a lively child.. I wouldn't mind that but ADHD kids tend to be rather vicious.. I should know my mum had a lock on my bedroom door and bars on the windows for me growing up! LOL!! xx

My little lad has adhd and he tends to go between being the most lovely child ever to being child of satan :muaha:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

LOL... My child shall be drugged up on ritalin if it's anything like me lol, My mum says the same about me - I was the best for cuddles at times but other times all I wanted to do was beat the hell out of her lol.. Such a lovely daughter I was hehe xx


----------



## Maffie

eswift said:


> Good Afternoon Girls! I'm so pleased it's Friday!
> 
> Today has been a very long day... Even went all the way through town to go to the shop, got out the car, got a trolley, got to the door only to check my wallet - I'd only left the bloody thing at home... So came all the way back home, and waiting for OH to come home so he can go with me. I'm fed up of being on my own today...
> 
> Saw GP this morning, he's signed me off for 2 weeks and told to try to eat what I fancy, as it's so important to have a good intake. And drink plenty of water. I normally have such a good intake of food, you don't get to my size without liking food. I just don't fancy anything, I can't cook as I can't cope with the food smell as it cooks... If I'm still struggling to keep anything down, I'm to go back and they'll have to reassess me again. But he did say that the reason I'm struggling is hormonal!! Wonderful! But he doesn't want me to dehydrate and does want my energy levels to pick up... SNAP! Hey maybe if I was sleeping better and not waking up at stupid o'clock in a morning either feeling sick or being hungry then I feel an awful lot better...
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> I shouldn't chunter...

Wish my docs would sign me off so far they have said eat biscuits and then gave me gaviscon :dohh: im here vomiting usually constantly from 4am till about 8am then its intermittent all day. Im shattered but they wont sign me off.


----------



## eswift

Maffie - Aww Babe, :hug:

I guess your GP just doesn't understand. I've been back and forwards every 2 weeks to see mine; he's been really good in that respect. He did give me some tablets to try to ease he sickness, Metoclopramide. I'm not sure but it could be worth trying; my DS did mention that her travel sickness tablets also advertise that they can be used to ease morning sickness. They're from superdrug, cost couple of quid and I think have number 13 in the name or a number at the end of the name. She mentioned something about a number anyway.:rofl::rofl:

I did ask how come you can be both sick & hungry at the same time? - Was told it's cause you bady needs it but your hormones don't. Just try to eat carborhydrates, proteins & (sommat else but I can't remember that bit) plus sip plenty of water. Hence the security water bottle. (I wonder how many women I see today carrying water bottles??)

Just had breaki 2, 1st one was at 4.15am; Why does it have to be so early??? Rolled over went back to sleep until 7am. Back awake for something to eat, grumbly tumbly and feeling sickly... Bad combination - just don't cough or sneeze.. If you do run!!

OOoooo I brought my 1st baby item yesterday, hehehe it was a back pack nappy sack bag. In yorkshire trading for £2.50! Last of the big spenders!!!


----------



## Maffie

I think im going to change doctors at this rate. Everyone has commented how ill I look. Im pasty white and eyes look black. Im back to work on monday and I know its going to be bad. My docs wont budge on giving me anything else as they keep saying this is all normal. When I said so fainting is normal they just said baby is well cushioned so it wont get hurt. Excuse me I might get hurt if I keep falling over. Just means i'll be spending half my days in the disbale loo being sick as of monday again.

Im hoping it will ease off soon and if not when I see the midwife again on the 15th I want help, i'll be demanding to see a doctor at the hospital if it carries on.

Going to have a semi lazy day today. Need to do some washing but other than that im sure OH can get some stuff done when he gets up that is :rofl:

I managed to vomit all over my OH's mums neighbours drive yesterday..... oh not a pretty sight. Im getting good at projectile (lol sorry TMI)


----------



## eswift

Awww Maffie you poor thing...:hug:

You're not alone. Totally lost breaki 2, and struggled with food since. Honestly, I had to get OH to pull the car over as I legged to as close to the fence line as I could; yeah well I don't need to go into details you can guess the rest. I just had to giggle about how many people slowed down to have a really good look!!:dohh:

It could be worth trying the sea bands my GP recommended too, he said they helped his wife; I've been wearing mine. Not too sure if they make much difference, I'm still sick but seem to spend less time feeling sickly. I hate the dry balking, that hurts...

I keep getting told by friends and GP that it should ease soon. Always hopeful, but not holding my breath as I had morning sickness with DS from 8 weeks through to 7 months. If you want some support PM me and I'll send you my mobile number, don't be on your own; we can do this together...:hugs:

Just think babe will be worth all this... Hey hopefully labour will be a doddle. As pregnancy really sucks at the moment:hissy::blush: I know selfish...


----------



## Maffie

I wish my doctor was as good they are all in the dark ages and said nothing stops sickness just get on with it. I've talked to OH and im changing doctors. Thankfully only in work 3 1/2 days next week and the same the week after. Going to make sure the midwife at the hospital knows about this she was disusted with me being sent away with no tests when I stated fainting.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hiya girls...

Sorry to hear you're having a bad time Maffie and eswift.....I'm sure it will pass but keep badgering your Doc! That's what they're there for!

I've had a fun day. We went for a meal for lunch and to the cinema to watch 'The boat that rocked'....it's really funny! We also did a bit of shopping and spent rather too much money but myeh! It's only money! 

Apparently though mothercare don't stock a size 12 in any trouser! I just want a pair of jeans....that's all, not much to ask for but I looked on about 12 racks and nothing, either a size 8 or a 18....no 12s or even 14s that I could get away with! :hissy: Guess it will make me wait until after my scan......only 2 more weeks on Tuesday....we're getting really excited now!! Looking at prams in mothercare.....think we've picked ours! :happydance:

Just gotta get ALL that money together....oh and somehow trade the car!! :rofl: Hmmmm going to be an interesting few months!! 

Have a good rest of your saturdays girls! x


----------



## mer01

aimee-lou said:


> Hiya girls...
> 
> Sorry to hear you're having a bad time Maffie and eswift.....I'm sure it will pass but keep badgering your Doc! That's what they're there for!
> 
> I've had a fun day. We went for a meal for lunch and to the cinema to watch 'The boat that rocked'....it's really funny! We also did a bit of shopping and spent rather too much money but myeh! It's only money!
> 
> Apparently though mothercare don't stock a size 12 in any trouser! I just want a pair of jeans....that's all, not much to ask for but I looked on about 12 racks and nothing, either a size 8 or a 18....no 12s or even 14s that I could get away with! :hissy: Guess it will make me wait until after my scan......only 2 more weeks on Tuesday....we're getting really excited now!! Looking at prams in mothercare.....think we've picked ours! :happydance:
> 
> Just gotta get ALL that money together....oh and somehow trade the car!! :rofl: Hmmmm going to be an interesting few months!!
> 
> Have a good rest of your saturdays girls! x

do you want mine they are brand new and sooooo comfy but too tight for me :blush: im a 14 but they were so nice i was determined to get them on :rofl: they are fine as long as i dont have to pee or sit down :rofl::rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Ooh are you selling some jeans Mer? I'm a standard 12 in jeans, and my old ones fit everywhere else but they dig in at the bump now. 

How much?


----------



## mer01

aimee-lou said:


> Ooh are you selling some jeans Mer? I'm a standard 12 in jeans, and my old ones fit everywhere else but they dig in at the bump now.
> 
> How much?

You can have them cos im nice :happydance: :rofl:
just pm me your addi and i will post em next week, cant promise monday cos im skint :rofl: but deffo next week. The waist band on these is sooooooooo soft thats why i was determined to get em on :rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Evening all :)

How is everyone? Mer have you been standing on your head much trying to find the baby?:rofl:
I am well excited girls only 2 more sleeps and i get to see bubba for the 1st time :wohoo:

Had a quiet day today other than my son singing ALL DAY, On Nick Jr Kylie has done a song called Monkey Man and my son loves it and knows all the words, its so cute the way he just adores it.

Off to a carboot sale in the morning for some bargain hunting :)

What are everyones plans?


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> Evening all :)
> 
> How is everyone? Mer have you been standing on your head much trying to find the baby?:rofl:
> I am well excited girls only 2 more sleeps and i get to see bubba for the 1st time :wohoo:
> 
> Had a quiet day today other than my son singing ALL DAY, On Nick Jr Kylie has done a song called Monkey Man and my son loves it and knows all the words, its so cute the way he just adores it.
> 
> Off to a carboot sale in the morning for some bargain hunting :)
> 
> What are everyones plans?

no hun ive given up now for a while :rofl:
ive got horrible cramps today :cry: i feel like shite
TMI has anyone had ewcm recently???


----------



## baby.love

I have had some cramps lately too, dont forget bubs is rising out of the pelvis now!

As for ewcm i get it 1st thing in the morning and then when i wipe after a wee...! Its not as much as it used to be though.


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> I have had some cramps lately too, dont forget bubs is rising out of the pelvis now!
> 
> As for ewcm i get it 1st thing in the morning and then when i wipe after a wee...! Its not as much as it used to be though.

Im not worried it just triggers my gag reflex :sick:. Been swimming today, it was weird when i got out of the water i felt like i had put on 4 stone :rofl::rofl: thats never happened before it was freaky. I had to really make an effort to walk :rofl::rofl::rofl:

right im off for my peppered steak brb :hugs:


----------



## mer01

ohhhhhhh yeah 12 weeks today :happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## baby.love

:cake: HAPPY 12 WEEKS MER :cake:


----------



## mer01

aww thank you baby.love :hugs: technically i should be 12 weeks on wed, but apparantly i conceived before i ovulated or had the insemination :rofl::rofl::dohh:


----------



## eswift

Evening All!

Been a very long day, trying to keep food down and it's being a challenge. Managed breaki 3 and lunch, everything else has been a joke. And the weight just keeps falling, any other time and I'd not lose any weight at all. I'm rolling on to a full 10 kilos...

Hopefully, I'll make it to a car boot or 2 tomorrow. Not too sure how we'll manage as it was hard work today. Had a ride to 2 today, one at the local school and the other in a local park. Had to stop and sit down at the one in the park, I ended up with hellish back ache; right across my hips if that makes sense? At least it wasn't raining... Not as if I can buy anything really still no roof on the house, no storage at my Mums; OH Mum's garage is full with stuff from the house so no room there either.

Just had a lovely warm bubble bath and ended up with the shakes and a barny with OH, why is it they can be so nice and other times such ar*es? I was so shaky I thought I was gonna faint, called him for something sweet as I kept very little down and thought it might have helped. He stropped upstairs with the lap top, and got such a munk on as he not heard me ask for the sweets, stropped all the way downstairs again; stropped all the way up threw the sweets at me and stropped all the way down again. Ar*e! I then burst into tears, still shaking and now all upset too... Now I just feel so cross with him!

Ate most of the bright coloured jelly babies, and the shakes have eased for now.


----------



## Anababe

mer01 said:


> aww thank you baby.love :hugs: technically i should be 12 weeks on wed, but apparantly i conceived before i ovulated or had the insemination :rofl::rofl::dohh:

Im the same hun. Should be 12 week Wed but they put me at 12 week tomorrow :dohh: They did same with Caeden, according to my dates he was due on the 10th Oct but they said 6th.. he arrived on the 10th which was 4 days late.. or, just on time if they'd gone with mine :rofl: 

Obviously we have magic eggs that can fertilize before they've even met the sperm... clever little things :rofl:

xxx


----------



## mer01

Anababe said:


> mer01 said:
> 
> 
> aww thank you baby.love :hugs: technically i should be 12 weeks on wed, but apparantly i conceived before i ovulated or had the insemination :rofl::rofl::dohh:
> 
> Im the same hun. Should be 12 week Wed but they put me at 12 week tomorrow :dohh: They did same with Caeden, according to my dates he was due on the 10th Oct but they said 6th.. he arrived on the 10th which was 4 days late.. or, just on time if they'd gone with mine :rofl:
> 
> Obviously we have magic eggs that can fertilize before they've even met the sperm... clever little things :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: god were clever i feel proud now, or maybe our eggs are psychic and decided to start the party before the sperm got there :rofl:


----------



## mer01

mer01 said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mer01 said:
> 
> 
> aww thank you baby.love :hugs: technically i should be 12 weeks on wed, but apparantly i conceived before i ovulated or had the insemination :rofl::rofl::dohh:
> 
> Im the same hun. Should be 12 week Wed but they put me at 12 week tomorrow :dohh: They did same with Caeden, according to my dates he was due on the 10th Oct but they said 6th.. he arrived on the 10th which was 4 days late.. or, just on time if they'd gone with mine :rofl:
> 
> Obviously we have magic eggs that can fertilize before they've even met the sperm... clever little things :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: god were clever i feel proud now, or maybe our eggs are psychic and decided to start the party before the sperm got there :rofl:Click to expand...

either that or we just have fat :baby: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!:hi:

Just had breakfast number 1.[-o&lt; Still at least it's a more sociable time today. 

Do you know I was sat there thinking all by myself yesterday, I don't know of any other pregnant women.:confused: There's none of my friends or Mum's I know from school expecting, I'm feeling rather alone with my thoughts at the moment. :-k Seems quite odd really, most of my friends kids are teenagers, or like my own son coming up for ten; so if they have siblings they're either older or slightly younger. Maybe I make a friend when I start seeing mw a little more at the clinic. (PMA) I know I enjoy catching up with you guys, but I'd like a friend to go mooching through the shops with looking at baby stuff.:blush: My Mum's just not that way enclined, she'd rather go round the pubs.:dohh:

I'm not really in a position to spend much as we've got the build going on and the lack of storage issue; but I can't get it outta my head that we're gonna have to do it all at once and decorate :rofl: Where at least if I have a rough idea of things and prices I know where to go for what, know me and my brain I'll forget by then:rofl:

I found Terry Nappies 12 for £9 in Boyes the other day, must remember that! I'm thinking about reuasble nappies but kindda mixing and matching as they're so expensive and yet there are so many to choose from. Terries helped get rid of nappy rash with DS, but can be bulky; When they're sleeping does the bulk really matter? I don't think so. But I kindda like the slim mothercare reuasble ones, but think they're sizing means you're gonna have to continually need to buy the next ones up. I do think disposable ones have a use, they're good when out and about, but I think they're also quite an exspensive outlay each month. I know I sound like scrooge, but I think money at the moment doesn't seem to go very far. Hehehe maybe it just us with everything going on.???

What with build and baby, and it's not as though I've any baby stuff from my DS. Ok I tell little lies, I've moses basket and a small white rocking chair. Both are hand me downs from my Nanna from when she had my Auntie and Mum. I just could bring myself to get rid; hence why they're the only 2 thing I have. Oooo and I got myself a nappy sack bag thing. See I've got 3 things. I've nothing else hidden away. Got rid after my sister seprated from her ex, told everyone she was expecting, wasn't hubbies; then decided to cause big rift as she was keeping, then getting rid etc; then came out with the Emily has everything I need. As my DS was 5 ish he'd grown out of it all so it was stored in attic. Aventually she got rid, she wasn't with the bloke anyway, he had no job, she'd just moved back home; just got new job etc wasn't really the time for her. They're no wrong or rights with things like that it's all down to the individual. Needless to say I emptied my attic pretty quickly; wasn't giving her the opportunity to use that line again in a hurry.

Now she'd seeing the world working on the Navy ships, going to places I could only dream about or look at on postcards. Lucky girl, see things do happen for a reason. She's happier now then she was back then. There's always time. She's finally sorting her divorce out, and making time for her; no bloke in tow. I'm quite proud of her, it could've been so very different!

hehehe sorry went off on one there:rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Eswift I get pains across my back and hips its very uncomfy. Im trying to will myself up to get breakfast, feeling a bit glump as im going back to work tomorrow, but at least only 6 months to go there if I start maternity when I want to.

Im quite new to the area I live in so don't know many people, hoping to meet some mums to be as I go to classes and things later on.

Im not wanting to stay in Manchester though I miss my family in Yorkshire and OH wants to be closer to his kids in Derbyshire.


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies & beans :wave: I am off to a carboot sale in a bit :wohoo:

I cannot believe my scan is tomorrow! Its come round so fast, we finally get to see how many bubba's there are! I think there is 2 but thats most probably me just freaking out at the thought of it :rofl: My OH thinks there is just the 1 and he is now convinced its a girl more than ever.

Catch you all in a bit..TTFN xxx


----------



## eswift

Let us know what bargins you get this week baby.love!!


----------



## Maffie

Have fun baby.love. I love a good carboot.....


----------



## Maffie

Ready to swing for OH, he left the pots so just gone to make breakfast for myselfas he's in bed and my stomach wasn't happy at last nights dishes sitting in the kitchen and lunch ones too. Could scream at him at this moment in time.


----------



## Neon

Morning all! :)
Does anyone get outbreaks of spots? Had loads of sleep last night and trying not to eat junk and have woken up with an outbreak!


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning Ladies 
Hope we are all ok, Baby.Love good luck for your scan 2m let us know how you get on and if theres 1 or 2 in there lol. Does anybody know where i can get some nice skinny maternity jeans from? xx


----------



## Neon

bumpn3gals said:


> Morning Ladies
> Hope we are all ok, Baby.Love good luck for your scan 2m let us know how you get on and if theres 1 or 2 in there lol. Does anybody know where i can get some nice skinny maternity jeans from? xx

If you have a Topshop they do a nice selection... Or there are loads on Ebay if you don't have one near you...


----------



## Anababe

Maffie said:


> Eswift I get pains across my back and hips its very uncomfy. Im trying to will myself up to get breakfast, feeling a bit glump as im going back to work tomorrow, but at least only 6 months to go there if I start maternity when I want to.
> 
> Im quite new to the area I live in so don't know many people, hoping to meet some mums to be as I go to classes and things later on.
> 
> Im not wanting to stay in Manchester though I miss my family in Yorkshire and OH wants to be closer to his kids in Derbyshire.

Where abouts in Manchester are you hun? x

Mer - :rofl: we prob do just have fat babies :rofl:

baby.love - Aww yey scan tomorrow :happydance:

Im feeling sick again this morning, had a full day without it yesterday, was lovely! lol

xx


----------



## sam76

have a nice day Babylove, hope you get some bargains xxx and goodluck for tommorow!!! keep us posted xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumof42009

im going to have a look now online and spend some of oh's money lol xx


----------



## Maffie

Anababe said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Eswift I get pains across my back and hips its very uncomfy. Im trying to will myself up to get breakfast, feeling a bit glump as im going back to work tomorrow, but at least only 6 months to go there if I start maternity when I want to.
> 
> Im quite new to the area I live in so don't know many people, hoping to meet some mums to be as I go to classes and things later on.
> 
> Im not wanting to stay in Manchester though I miss my family in Yorkshire and OH wants to be closer to his kids in Derbyshire.
> 
> Where abouts in Manchester are you hun? x
> 
> Mer - :rofl: we prob do just have fat babies :rofl:
> 
> baby.love - Aww yey scan tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> Im feeling sick again this morning, had a full day without it yesterday, was lovely! lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Im south manchester, near Sale


----------



## mer01

ohhh baby.love i love a good bargain :happydance: your scan tommorow :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: cant wait for piccis.

I dont feel very pregnant today, its weird :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Ok girls i am home and can confirm that my OH is officially INSANE, he brought 3 boxes of girls baby grows and vests off a woman! There are a few neutral bits but not many! It was a bargain price though, the whole lot plus a toy arch cost us...............£12!

I literally have 65 items of PINK stuff, he is so convinced its a girl..He done this when i was pregnant with our son and brought blue things! I wonder if he has a 6th sense when it comes to pregnancy?!


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> Ok girls i am home and can confirm that my OH is officially INSANE, he brought 3 boxes of girls baby grows and vests off a woman! There are a few neutral bits but not many! It was a bargain price though, the whole lot plus a toy arch cost us...............£12!
> 
> I literally have 65 items of PINK stuff, he is so convinced its a girl..He done this when i was pregnant with our son and brought blue things! I wonder if he has a 6th sense when it comes to pregnancy?!

cool, maybe he knows??? how weird would that be :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Wow baby.love i hope hes right :D

I totally forgot.. im 12 weeks today :yipee::yipee:

xx


----------



## mer01

yey anababe :happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Congrats Anababe :wohoo:


----------



## keerthy

Hello everyone,

Just dropped in to say hi to all of ya!!!!!hope everyones fine!
I am 13 weeks today!!!! 

Just waiting for my wireless connection to get activated tomorrow!!!! I am missing October Bumpkins team and it's so irritating to type on my Iphone.

As of me.... Have been very tired lately..... But seems like it's easing off!! Beans doing good......... But prob is am very emotional and crying a lot !!!!!! 

Will catch ya all once my net is activated!!!!! 

COngrats to all ladies stepping into 2nd tri!!! Yayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Per16

pLEASE pLEASE PLEASE can I be added to this thread, I am due on the 21 october! And would love to join in on the excitement! Thank you thank you!


----------



## aimee-lou

Afternoon ladies! 
Hope we're having a good Sunday. 
I should be doing housework but so far all I've done is eat 2 meals, put on 2 loads of washing and walked the dog! Oh well.....it's Sunday.....isn't it supposed to be a day of rest?! :rofl:

Hope we're all ok. I'm feeling KNACKERED!


----------



## h702

hey im 12 weeks today too :)


----------



## Anababe

Yey happy 12 weeks hun :yipee: xx


----------



## mer01

Will someone please tell me a joke to cheer me up? :rofl: no racist ones please


----------



## baby.love

Q: Why did the elephant stand on the marshmallow?

A: Because he didn't want to fall into the hot chocolate.



Bill walks into a post office one day in February and standing by the counter is a middle-aged, rather chubby and balding man quickly drawing red love hearts on a stack of bright pink envelopes. 
Then the man takes out a perfume bottle and starts spraying scent over each and every envelope.

Bills curiosity gets the better of him and he approaches the man and asks Excuse me, but are they Valentine cards you are sending?

They sure are! replies the man, All signed guess who?

Wow you must be really popular withe the ladies! responds Bill.

Not particularly says the man, Im a divorce lawyer.


:hugs:


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> Q: Why did the elephant stand on the marshmallow?
> 
> A: Because he didn't want to fall into the hot chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill walks into a post office one day in February and standing by the counter is a middle-aged, rather chubby and balding man quickly drawing red love hearts on a stack of bright pink envelopes.
> Then the man takes out a perfume bottle and starts spraying scent over each and every envelope.
> 
> Bills curiosity gets the better of him and he approaches the man and asks Excuse me, but are they Valentine cards you are sending?
> 
> They sure are! replies the man, All signed guess who?
> 
> Wow you must be really popular withe the ladies! responds Bill.
> 
> Not particularly says the man, Im a divorce lawyer.
> 
> 
> :hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i nearly fell off sofa at last one 
thankyou baby.love :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Anything to help sweetie .. xxxx


----------



## mer01

thought i had broken my laptop :rofl: it fell of my knee :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

"Men are like fine wine. They all start out like grapes, and it's our job to stomp on them and keep them in the dark until they mature into something you'd like to have dinner with."


A man and a woman who have never met before find themselves in the same sleeping carriage of a train.

After the initial embarrassment they both go to sleep, the woman on the top bunk, the man on the lower.

In the middle of the night the woman leans over, wakes the man and says, "I'm sorry to bother you, but I'm awfully cold and I was wondering if you could possibly get me another blanket."

The man leans out and, with a glint in his eye, says, "I've got a better idea... just for tonight, let's pretend we're married."

The woman thinks for a moment. "Why not," she giggles.

"Great," he replies, "Get your own damn blanket!" 


A married couple was
in a terrible accident where the woman's face was severely burned. The doctor told the husband that they couldn't graft any skin from her body because she was too skinny. So the husband offered to donate some of his own skin. However, the only skin on his body that the doctor felt was suitable would have to come from his buttocks.

The husband and wife agreed that they would tell no one about where the skin came from, and requested that the doctor also honor their secret. After all, this was a very delicate matter.

After the surgery was completed, everyone was astounded at the woman's new beauty. She looked more beautiful than she ever had before! All her friends and relatives just went on and on about her youthful beauty!

One day, she was alone with her husband, and she was overcome with emotion at his sacrifice.

She said, "Dear, I just want to thank you for everything you did for me. There is no way I could ever repay you."

"My darling," he replied, "think nothing of it. I get all the thanks I need every time I see your mother kiss you on the cheek."


----------



## baby.love

I knew i forgot to ask you girls something!

Are any of you on Facebook? If you are and wanna add me search for Leah Love and i am on the London network :)


----------



## mer01

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

yes im on facebook, ill add you in a sec im layla kettlewell


----------



## mer01

i cant find you whats your profile picture???


----------



## baby.love

Its me and my OH, he is wearing a orange/red top! i am sure i am searchable???!!! Shall i look for you?


----------



## baby.love

OOoops i have changed my settings now,...I was invisible :rofl: Sorry Mer xx


----------



## mer01

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i looked through 8 pages trying to find you :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mer01

all done :hugs:

guess what??? spotting has stopped for now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: thats fab hun... 

Sorry you searched so many pages :dohh: You are very pretty Mer! you actually remind me of my sister a bit :D


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> :wohoo: thats fab hun...
> 
> Sorry you searched so many pages :dohh: You are very pretty Mer! you actually remind me of my sister a bit :D

:blush: thank you i always thought i was a bit rough :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:shock: you aint rough babes! I changed my album privacy so you can see my kids pics :) 

Right off for a bit as my OH is straightening my hair for me :cloud9: Be back soon xxx


----------



## lucilou

sorry i'm a bit slow - just got in from a day's land rover racing.... want to hear my favourite joke?


How does Bob Marley like his donuts?



Wi' jammin'....


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Thats fab


----------



## mer01

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## eswift

I can never remember any jokes... But baby.love they were good ones.. Thanks for sharing..:rofl::rofl:

We managed 2 car boots today, I got DS 2 coats(1's a rain coat the other he'll have to grow into:rofl: but for 50p!!), 2 pairs of short and a sports jacket. All at 50p each, I also got a baby bath that fits over the bath £1.50.. 

Really pleased, first one I've seen like that; had to be got as our bath room is really narrow. So no space for a free standing one, and not too keen on the one's that go in the bath as it means kneeling all the time, at least this one I can perch on the bath.:blush:


----------



## baby.love

Per i have added you to the list :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Hiya girlies....

Well boy do I feel rotten. If anything goes near my mouth I may just :sick: 

I've done well to get to this point without actually being sick...I really hope it continues! 

Just a thought ladies....there are a few of us here who share a birthday and I think I'm going to do a star-sign poll to see if there is any link....seems like a bit too much of a coincidence!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Nope - afraid I can't cope feeling like this. Just text hubby to come and get my at lunch time....and TOLD my boss that I feel like CARP and I'm going home at 12! If he wants details he can have them....and if he wants me to be sick in the office then he can have it! :rofl: 

(Feeling a little rebellious today girls....can you tell?! :rofl:)


----------



## helz81

Good for u Aimee!! Im feeling a little queasy today after feeling ok the past week but luckily its the school hols and Ive got time off work so I can feel sorry for myself at home.

Babylove if u havn't already left GOOD LUCK for your scan today :happydance: xx Soooo can't wait for mine next week!!


----------



## Anababe

Good luck at your scan today baby.love :hugs: xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Helz.....I've not had any time off for my pregnancy since I was 5 weeks - I think I've done well and I've hardly complained at all to my boss. The least he can do is let me have just half a day to sleep and feel better. I'm going to be 'working from home' but at least I can put on some comfy clothes and watch Jeremy Kyle while working! :rofl: I also have to fix the Canadian Flag as the bems have all come loose...that should keep me occupied!! 

Yes, good Luck baby.love! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:sick: I cant keep anything down either aimee-lou!

It must be where we're at now! x


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> :sick: I cant keep anything down either aimee-lou!
> 
> It must be where we're at now! x

Must be an 11 weeks thing.....not felt this sick before, even in the early days! 

I'm going to try to eat a biscuit as I feel really hungry yet really sick......

Update to follow! :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

:hug: to you all..Miss you all lots! 
Sorry to hear some of you are feeling so sick :hugs:

Hope everyone is OK xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Biscuit was a bad idea.....feel even worse now!!!! :hissy:

So glad I'm going home soon!!


----------



## baby.love

I'm home ladies :) Scan went great and got put forward a day, so EDD is now 14th!

Pic in my thread :cloud9:


----------



## helz81

Babylove did they mention anything about the size of your bump? Just wondering cos you thought you might have been abit further along?
I want my bump its not fair!! I just seem to have a big layer of wobble instead. Would have thought Id be showing by now,its my 3rd!!


----------



## colsy

It's weird, you all talking about how rough you feel today. I don't (touch wood) feel unwell, but I feel more tired today than I have since I was about 7 weeks pg. I actually had an hour and a half's sleep this morning, which is VERY unlike me. I think it was the right thing to do, though, because I could barely concentrate at all on work, but I am feeling more capable of doing stuff now.


----------



## SHELL1983

Aimee-Lou- I've been feeling so ill this past week aswell, im 11wks 2moro so must be down to the stage we are at i think. I'm working night shift just now+i went home on Fri night after a couple of hours-was nearly sick on a patient-woops:dohh::rofl::rofl:
If i eat anythin i have 2 sit still for like an hour or it just doesnt stay down-lost quite a bit of weight aswell which is worrying me a bit+feel faint if i try to do anythin much atall-even having a shower i ended up sitting in the bath. It's definately coz im not managing 2 eat enough
Booked appt with doc to see if they can suggest anythin-or even just sign me off for a bit so i can get my energy back coz it's much worse at work-i dont have the option of just sitting still for an hour!!
Hope u start to feel better soon though

Scan a week 2moro-i really can't wait to know everythin is ok.:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

helz81 said:


> Babylove did they mention anything about the size of your bump? Just wondering cos you thought you might have been abit further along?
> I want my bump its not fair!! I just seem to have a big layer of wobble instead. Would have thought Id be showing by now,its my 3rd!!

Nope she didnt mention why, but she did say that my placenta is right at the back and baby is right at the front... If this is a girl it will be the reason though as i was like this with my DD and the total opposite with my DS!

Your bump will come hun :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Shell1983 - I'm feeling a lot better now I'm at home. I've had some tea and toast and watched some Jezza to make me feel better! :rofl:
God - the pill really isn't that effective is it? :rofl:

I think I just needed some rest as I'm so tired! I've also noticed that I have to be careful how fast I eat, and I did rush what little breakfast I had - big mistake!!! :hissy: Hoping it's just a bad day as I have a VERY early start tomorrow and no option of going home early. Working 6am-3.30pm tomorrow! :hissy:

helz, my bump started showing at just over 10 weeks really. I just appeared and I was looking in the mirror and went....oh, I have a bump! :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girlies. Baby.love Im so glad your scan went well. 

I am officially 12 weeks today according to my dates yay. Me and OH are going on my dates cos we are convinced of when we conceived but the ticker is on the hopsitals dates. Might actually just change my ticker back to my dates lol.

I am so so tired today. We have OH's son who is 2 and he woke up at 5.30am having had a bad dream and then insisted on getting into bed with us. So consequently as he decided he needed to sleep right against me I got preceisely an hours sleep cos I was hyper aware of him. Tried to get a nap this afternoon cos he fell asleep in the car so we put him straight to bed when we got in. But just as I was in that sleepy state he woke and started bouncing around so that was the end of that.

Sorry to hear some of you guys are feeling really sick. I've been very lucky and not been sick, just had awful back problems. Hopefully you will start to feel better soon x


----------



## eswift

Evening All!

I've had a day of mixed emotions. I'm managing to keep at least 2 of my meals down a day. Not a great deal better on that front but hey, it's a start... Also started with heartburn last night about the same time as it raised it's horrid little head today... ARGH!!!

Talk about worry and panic, took DS to my Nanna's this morning my Daddy drove, good job got a call from the builder. We can't fit the roof! - the trusses are too high (taking the roof higher than the peak on the house..) So spend the afternoon going from one to the other between solicitors and council, finally have a solution to the issue; means more money and more work but I'll still have a roof put on my house...

Talk about stressed I'm trying not to let things get to me; not sure I'm doing too well today. Feeling rather out of it and doubtful that we've done the right thing...

Hey won't be long until bed time, I had breakie 1 at 5.30 ish so I'm starting to flag a bit now...

Sorry to hear that you're starting to get the ms thing, it's not nice...


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 

Glad you scan went ok Baby.Love. Need some help want to buy a doppler but which one do i buy havent got alot to spend? xx


----------



## baby.love

A cheap doppler that seems ok according to the girls is the Angelsounds, they go pretty cheap on ebay.
I have a Hi.Bebe but they are more expensive... :hugs:

You can rent the Hi.Bebe though! so defo google the option xxx


----------



## lucilou

congratulations on your scan, baby.love! Must be such a reassurance, especially with having your scan quite late. Can't wait for mine - it's on Thursday. Oooh and I'm 13 weeks today!!!!! 

eswift - sorry you're having a rubbish time with sickness and stuff - especially with all the drama with your house! What a nightmare for you!


----------



## Neon

SO tired this 12th week:sleep:! On the weekend I slept Sat 3-6 then 9-8 and Sun 4-6 and 8-7!! Just got in from work and slept the last 3 hours! Totally shattered! Tummy's really bloated and a bit indegestion-y.

Think the only thing going to get me through tomorrow and Weds is my scan on Thursday - so I booked the entire day off- have Friday off and Mon, Tues woop!

Looks like there are a couple of us for scan on Thursday - how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## lucilou

yay for Thursday scans! we will all have to report back how we get on!


----------



## eswift

It'll be lovely to hear how nice your scans go. Look forward to hearing what you all saw. Good Luck!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies, 

Sorry for the ranty thread on here but I was just so angry when I got in I just had to let it out.....what would be do without BNB? 

Hope we're all ok today. I'm not feeling much better but I have no choice but to be here all day so I suppose I'd better just suck it up and put up with it. I thought that at 12 weeks you were supposed to start feeling better.....trust me to be the other way round! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls...

Its my last day in 1st Tri :shock: Where has the time gone? 13 weeks tomorrow and i cant believe it.

Msangie sorry we aint bump buddies now hun, but who knows maybe your scan will give you the same date!

So ladies seeing as its my last day i brought some :cake: Enjoy xx


----------



## aimee-lou

time really has flown.....12 weeks on Thursday for me! 

Congrats on reaching 2nd tri baby.love....and thanks for the scrummy cake. Just what I needed! :)


----------



## keerthy

congratulations!!!!! Baby.love,,,,,, :hugs: see ya @ 2nd tri honey!!!!!
Can't believe we have completed 1 quarter of our pregnancy!!!! Yayyyyyyyyy!!!!

My tirdness is getting worst day by day!
Last nightbI was @ the ER due to palps ... I just don't want them!!! Was reassured yday with a scan.....

Hope everyones doing fine!!!!!!


----------



## Kota

Wow... look at all you ladies and your scans, bumps and tickers!! :happydance:
Just wanted to pop by and say to everyone Congratulations for hitting the end of first tri!! Can't believe how quickly its gone. Looks like I'll have to add the 2nd tri forum to my list of ones I check so that I can continue to follow all your journeys through there as well! lol.


----------



## mer01

awww baby.love your leaving im so proud :cry:. Thanks for the cake hun, might save it till later though cos my m/s seems to have made a re-apperance :rofl:.
hope to see you on the other side :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Mer i'll save you the seat next to mine :hugs:


----------



## mer01

thankyou hun, can i have a bucket too please :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jo_79

baby.love said:


> Morning girls...
> 
> Its my last day in 1st Tri :shock: Where has the time gone? 13 weeks tomorrow and i cant believe it.
> 
> Msangie sorry we aint bump buddies now hun, but who knows maybe your scan will give you the same date!
> 
> So ladies seeing as its my last day i brought some :cake: Enjoy xx

mine too - i cant believe we're moving onto 2nd tri!!!! 

i have my scan tomorrow but i know my dates are online with what i though from my 11 week scan.


----------



## Anababe

Wow baby.love! Cany believe how quick thats gone. Well done for making it to 2nd Tri and ill see you over there on Sunday :shock: :D

MS isnt being very nice to me this morning :( cant wait to be able wake up and not feel like this, i just want to enjoy my breakfast for once instead of forcing it down then not moving for half an hour to let it settle :rofl:

Hope your all ok! xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Well my day has gotten a little better. I've managed to get through the staff meeting without having a go at anyone (feel very on edge today....may just punch someone!! :rofl:) and have done some productive things today. 

Now I know it's early for a lot f people but my alarm work me at 5am....it's lunchtime according to bubs.....(weird as despite feeling like death at the moment due to tiredness and dizzyness I'm starving!)

Hope we're all ok and 2 weeks today I'll have had my scan adn be joining all you girls in 2nd tri.....cannot wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## mer01

aimeelou, not long now :happydance: btw i will post that package tomorrow :hugs:

anababe, i know what you mean about m/s, mine has been gone for a week then this morning came back with no warning luckily we have a load of buckets in the house :dohh: i only blew my nose :rofl::rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Mer - you're a star!! :hugs:

My nausea has actually decided to make another appearance but I'm still to be sick which I suppose I can be grateful for. I really do fel for you girls and I hope that mine doesn't get any worse. [-o&lt;


----------



## mer01

mines not that bad just random :rofl: if im gonna throw up i litterally have 5 seconds to find a toilet or bucket :rofl::rofl::rofl:. No venturing out of the house for me today :blush:

i really fancy a huge steak sandwich :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

I had tuna.....I know that technically it's naughty but I've had 2 tuna sandwiches in as many weeks......still feels bad though. 

I probably shouldn't have had that chocolate biscuit after either! lol:rofl:


----------



## mer01

aimee-lou said:


> I had tuna.....I know that technically it's naughty but I've had 2 tuna sandwiches in as many weeks......still feels bad though.
> 
> I probably shouldn't have had that chocolate biscuit after either! lol:rofl:

with my ds i ate 3 tuna sandwiches a day for months :rofl::rofl: hes fine 
i think the amount of tuna you would have to eat to get mercury poisoning is huge so i wouldn't worry :hugs:

mmmmm chocolate bikkis


----------



## Nanaki

Hello all, sorry for not dropping in here!! Hope you all well and I am looking forward to 12 weeks mark this friday and moving onto 2nd tri next friday!! Cant wait. Hope you all have enjoying your pregnancy! :D xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Arghhhhh! Today just gets better and better. My boss has just told me I'm going mad because I have a better memory than him! I need him to copy some stuff onto a disc....mine just wont do it and it's driving me nuts!! He said he has no memory of them....he blatantly did this last week too!!! :hissy: I know I'm pregnant but I also know when I'm right.....oh just let me go home right now! I need to start again tomorrow!


----------



## eswift

Hi Ladies...

Having a rather slow day today, breakfast took a long time to settle and still bounced! Had lunch, nice and light cheese on toast, and it's still not sitting right. Bugger!!

Aimee-lou; I'm sorry tohear you're having a bad day lol... If it helps when I was carrying DS I had tuna mayo sannies day in day out for weeks; he's a clever little sod even now. Brain food, fish... Wish I could eat sommat I like now lol...

Told OH last night I think we're having a girl as a boys name just doesn't seem right. He just laughed at me. I couldn't think of any girls names when expecting DS. Maybe somat, maybe now't.. Guess we'll have to wait and see...

I'm not sure what I fancy to eat at all today, yesterday I just wanted homemade Leek & potato soup, made it yesterday afternoon. Enjoyed eating it but it still bounced, how disapointing! Maybe I'll have a ride to the shops later as it's doing my head in walking as I go all shaky and light headed...


----------



## aimee-lou

eswift said:


> Told OH last night I think we're having a girl as a boys name just doesn't seem right. He just laughed at me. I couldn't think of any girls names when expecting DS. Maybe somat, maybe now't.. Guess we'll have to wait and see...

If that's the case I'm having a girl.....boys names just aren't inspiring whereas we've got too many girls names to count!! :rofl: Will be interesting to see if you're right.


----------



## eswift

Quite looking forward to looking at frilly knickers and fluffy skirts... Horrid aren't I...

Aimee-lou; here's one to try lol

https://www.childbirth.org/cgi-bin/boyorgirl.pl

here's what it said about me: You have a 35% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 65% chance of having a girl. 

(I left some blanks too)


----------



## aimee-lou

I did one of these earlier today and got 47%boy......Iguessed a few on that one though so thought I'd do it again and leave blanks. This time 53% boy.....grrrrrr!


----------



## HoneySunshine

apparently I have a 82% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 17% chance of having a girl. 

I reckon its a boy too - we have called it he since 1st scan 6 weeks ago!


----------



## lucilou

I can't believe everyone is moving over to 2nd tri.... I feel like I'm being left behind - don't want to leave 1st tri before I've had undeniable proof that I am actually pregnant... still don't really feel it! 

Freaked out today though.... after however many weeks of a very uneventful pregnancy, I had some bleeding today! What's that all about? I figure it's a sign to take it easier at work... I have been uber busy and pretty stressed lately.... hope it doesn't mean anything....

I feel bad even mentioning such a small problem when other people have been so unwell - but it feels like a big deal to me...

At least my scan is on Thursday....


----------



## Mumof42009

Just dropped in to say hi and to say might be leaving you 2m if scan isnt good so hope you all go on and have healthy pregnancys love 2 u all x


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies!

Stop the bus I want to get off! :rofl:

I feel rotten and could have stayed in bed til tomorrow this morning. Alarm went off at 5 and we were on time but it was a real struggle. Ended up just sat on the sofa for 10 minutes trying desperately to make my stomach calm down - still not been sick but I don't know if it's a good thing! :rofl:

12 weeks tomorrow guys! I can't believe it! It's official at long last. I just hope that everything is ok at the scan (not announcing til then just in case). 

Don't know if anyone saw my freak-out post last night. I'm feeling a little better about it all now but I think it's old issues about being told what to do lol....I don't take 'advice' well! :rofl:

Hope we're all good today ladies. Sorry to hear about your bleed lucilou, I'm sure it's probably nothing (I know i've had a massive breakout yesterday and I would normally be due on any day!) so it's probably like you say, telling you to calm down a bit. Look after yourself. xx


----------



## baby.love

Just dropping in to say bye :wave: Its off to 2nd Tri for me .. Take care Bumpkins :hugs:

Bumpn3 i hope all goes ok, i will pop in to check for updates :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Just logged on to a newsletter I've signed up for and it says 200 days until your due date.......so tomorrow it's less than 200 days! :happydance: milestones are great aren't they! 

Makes me feel a little less impatient......October is so far away, so is August, and the 21st April. At the moment 3pm seems like an age away!! :rofl:


----------



## eswift

It's all relative... Yet Christmas is just around the corner!!

Off to see GP again today, still having food and ms issues. I rather concerned about the not being able to walk very far etc and think it's related to the ms thing. I guess I just want reassurance that there is enough staying inside, so babe's getting the food rather than eating from me; I've reservations as I'm still loosing weight, and seem to be having more shaky and faint moments. Hence I'm taking a wee sample. Told OH I feel totally feeble, and not able to do anything. Knackered me walking to tesco's which is only a street away (less than 5 mins normally). Bless my Dad he was rather concerned when I got back all shaky and white.

OH just keeps telling me to look after myself and eat little bits, I'm trying to eat little bits but when your tummy is spinning around and around nothing wants to stay put, and casue it spinning around so much I don't want to eat either. I love my food normally and I not coping very well with having issues with eating.. I could just cry outta frustration... 

Anyway will let you know how I get on. Not feeling too hopeful; as I know there's not gonna be a miracle cure. But I'd love some reassurance and advice...


----------



## aimee-lou

Hope you get the answers you're hoping for eswift....really hope you feel better soon hun. Makes my problems look tiny in comparison! :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Apart from sickness (which I havent had for 2 days!! :happydance: btw) has anyone else lost all their symptoms?

Boobs dont hurt anymore?
Constipation is a little better?
Bloating is better?
Dont need the loo in the night and am sleeping well?

Ummm - why cant I think of anymore???? - clearly still have nappy brain!! :dohh:

Well mine have gone - I know bubs is fine as Ive had 3 scans already - last one 2 weeks ago. 12 week scan is tmrw anyway.

I just wondered. Is it a 2nd tri (ish) thing?


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine - I've read that we should start to feel better in 2nd tri from about 11 weeks onwards actually.....

My nausea etc has made a monumental come back over the last week or so though so don't bank on it lasting!! :rofl:


----------



## colsy

HoneySunshine said:


> Apart from sickness (which I havent had for 2 days!! :happydance: btw) has anyone else lost all their symptoms?
> 
> Boobs dont hurt anymore?
> Constipation is a little better?
> Bloating is better?
> Dont need the loo in the night and am sleeping well?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Honey, I am *so* with you on this front. Boobs have almost stopped hurting (I've even convinced myself that they're not as big any more, but I really do think that's my imagination, cos my bras still don't fit), I am needing to wee at night far less, and my sickness has really subsided. Constipation was never an issue for me, so I can't comment on that one. Bloating ... well, it had got better, but then I went out for lunch yesterday and ate LOADS and I really regretted it for the rest of the day!
> 
> I think it is a case of (a) our bodies getting used to being pg and (b) the placenta starting to work properly, so that it rather than we do the hard work. I know a lot of girls sally forth into the second tri saying they barely even know they're pg any more.
> 
> However, trying not to worry that we're "different" somehow just doesn't work, does it?!
> 
> This evening I have my nuchal scan. I am really excited but I am scared as well. I don't think we get our bloods back until Friday (but that's a bank holiday, so even then it will depend on whether the hosp staff are working - it's private, so I'm hoping they will be). Anyway, in theory, Friday will be D-Day for announcing, assuming everything is just as I want it to be.
> 
> xx


----------



## eswift

I did manage to get some reassurance from the dr, not interested in my urine. 

As he's convinced I'm drinking plenty, although he did tell me that my probs are food related. I'm not taking in enough calories to do anything, he has recommended that I drink plenty of sweet drinks even if it means adding glucose to water.

Which is why I've no energy and struggle when I try to do anything. Because it's my sugars and bp that are all wrong, which is also why I'm loosing the weight. He has given me some medicine to try before I step foo outta the bed and hopefully manage to keep food down...

Fingers crossed, but final words were; he thinks this is gonna be like my DS, and I'm gonna have ms right the way through, so doesn't think I'll be rushing back to work any time soon. Wonderful!


----------



## jo_79

Hi girls just want to say bye!!!! 

Im off to 2nd tri and will see you all over there soon.

Got my scan at 2.15 so will post pics later!


----------



## aimee-lou

All these people with their milestones. Can't wait to join you all. 

Good luck at the scan Jo_79. Hope it goes great! xx


----------



## Amberley

Hi All,

I had my 12 week nuchal scan this morning (although not quite 12 weeks but can have it between 11 to 13 weeks).

All was well, Button was waving arms and legs and we got some great pictures. (I'll update when OH gets home from work).

We measured at 11+3 which is one day ahead than I thought.

The nuchal measurement was 1.2 which she said was good so just waiting for the blood results to come back in a week.

Showed my family the scan when we got back and off to OH's parents tonight to break the news and show the scan - so excited - it feels so real now.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## colsy

Hey Amberley, so pleased to hear all is well. :happydance: I have my nuchal scan this evening. Did the doctor explain how much difference the blood tests results could make? I ask because like you I should get my scan result today but the blood tests back next week, and I was wondering how much the doctor's opinion can change based on the blood tests. If they reckon it hardly makes any difference, then in theory we can "announce" this evening, all being well!


----------



## Amberley

Thanks Colsy and Good Luck for your scan tonight.

She said it was a good result on it's own but best to wait for the blood test to get a true result...

But then went on to say that I should be happy with the measurment as it was below the level they would be concerned about (which I think she said was 3mm?).

I think I remember off the internet that the scan had a 70% success rate of picking up but scan & bloods was 90% successful - although just tried googling that and can't find the article - so not sure!!

Good luck!!

XX


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi

Had scan today pick up the bleed but bubs is doing well, could go either way as they said its threatned m/c but isnt good news either way as means prob with placenta already. Had to deal with a really arsy doctor who said what am i doing there after all problems ive had! I was lucky after had scan seen a lady doctor who was so much better and really explained things to me. I have another scan on 21/4 at epau so its fingers crossed until then trying not to get upset but its hard. xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Congrats to all those moving to 2nd trimester this week. I move over next week yay. Am on a 3 day stretch at work again atm. Got 1 more to go so not too bad but so so tired now. Was supposed to be off tomorrow but they begged me to do an extra shift cos they were really short. So I will be up at 6.30am again but at least I finish at 1.30pm tomorrow. 

Titch has had a massive growth spurt this past week. I am huge! Will post some pics soon. My bump has moved higher so I guess Titch has moved out of my pelvis already lol. Thought maybe would be the end of the week lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies! 

Well we made it! 12 WEEKS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Just 1 week 5 days to go til the scan then the world will be told!! So cannot wait now as it's getting tiring and my bump is getting bigger and harder to hide.....god bless the baggy jumper and jacket combination!! :rofl:

I just had a question to ask you girls who are ahead/been PG before. Did you feel the baby 'pop' up from the pelvis? I am so uncomfortable and feel almost bruised all around my lower tummy. I haven't bled and the pain's not sharp. It just feels like I've strained or stretched all my tummy muscles. Would this be right? Just wondering as never been pregnant before and the books etc havne't mentioned feeling this at this time.....if anything it should be wearing off right? 

Hope we're all ok girls. Be joining you all in 2nd Tri soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Just popping in to say

Happy 12 Weeks Aimee-Lou


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thank you!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Neon

Morning all. 
My first scan today :happydance:. Had loads of weird dreams (won't go into detail). Also - 13 weeks so I guess I should go really :blush:

Hope everyone's OK :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats of 13 weeks Neon. 

I will be staying til I've had my scan so I'm sure you're allowed to stay a bit longer! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Have a fab time at your scan Neon, i was nervous at mine but once i saw my bubba wriggling about it was magical! Dont forget to post a pic when you get back :)

Oh and happy 13 weeks.. You can come over to 2nd Tri when you are ready :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Baby.Love Keep my Seat for me over there hopeing to be over in few weeks all being well!
Good luck to all of you having scans xx


----------



## baby.love

Bumpn3 your seat is reserved hun :D


----------



## HoneySunshine

aimee-lou I felt it and could physically feel a lump too when I was led flat - turned my stomach!! 

Gave me the heebeejeebees!! It was a week ago this happened for me x


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> aimee-lou I felt it and could physically feel a lump too when I was led flat - turned my stomach!!
> 
> Gave me the heebeejeebees!! It was a week ago this happened for me x

Thanks....it's not so much that I feel a popping - I just feel so uncofortable I thought maybe it was this. I can feel that my tummy has gotten noticeably harder last couple of days so I reckon there is some movement going on. 

I just have a biscuit and I really shouldn't have eaten it.....:sick: but I just had to eat something. still only 6.5 hours left then a 4 day weekend! :happydance: Still need to be up at 5 tomorrow but at least no work afterwards!! :cloud9:


----------



## Neon

aimee-lou said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't delete... Hurmph!


----------



## Neon

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Happy 12 weeks Aimee-lou!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks girls! I'm catching you up!! :rofl:


----------



## eswift

I can feel the bump, when I lie on my side; kinda hangs to one side lol. Even OH was laughing about beingable to hold baby even now... Guess there's a plus side to having a saggy tummy. Mind you I do get so uncomfy on a night as it does get heavy on my hips lol. 

I was reading yesterday that you're not suppose to feel babe move until about week 14, but I've been having butterflies movements and sudden ooo that hurt moments when I've not moved for the past week & a bit. I convinced it the babe. Same way I think it's a girl... Hehehe time will tell..

I got 2 bottles from tesco's yesterday tommie tippee ones, I've never seen ones like these before; but then I've not paid any interest in baby stuff for years. These ones have a tube in that test the temp, and lets the air flow. Huge breast sized teats too... I was pleased when I got them to the till as they'd been reduced to half price. Gonna have a look for some more stuff, whilst I'm on pc as I'm so outta touch with stuff. Can't you tell??

I spoke about the nappy issue with my Dad yesterday, see I'm obsessed; and he said he thought my idea waas a good one as it will save money in the long term as once you've done the initial outlay, you're spending very little on disposable ones, if you choose to use them when out and about or away for the weekend. Yippee I'm not completely bonkers!!!


----------



## colsy

Amberley said:


> Thanks Colsy and Good Luck for your scan tonight.
> 
> She said it was a good result on it's own but best to wait for the blood test to get a true result...
> 
> But then went on to say that I should be happy with the measurment as it was below the level they would be concerned about (which I think she said was 3mm?).
> 
> I think I remember off the internet that the scan had a 70% success rate of picking up but scan & bloods was 90% successful - although just tried googling that and can't find the article - so not sure!!
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> XX

You read it right, Amberley. They're exactly the statistics the obstetrician quoted to me last night. My nuchal scan, like yours, was way below the thickness of 3mm. Again, my obs said it was a good result on its own but to wait for the bloods to be certain. I'm so frustrated now because stupid Easter means that I don't get my complete result for a whole week. I am a huge anti-bank holiday person - because OH and I have no kids yet and work for ourselves, we always make a real big point of working over bank holidays and then taking our own holidays when everybody else is at school/work ... so when somebody tells me that Easter is preventing me from getting things done, I get a bit annoyed to tell you the truth.:hissy: xx


----------



## colsy

Morning girls

I did a buddies post the other day looking for older mums due in October - and nobody replied! :cry: Well, it's either nobody wants to be me mate, or else you're all right young'ns with all the life of spring lambs. Are *none* of you older mums-to-be?


----------



## colsy

eswift said:


> I spoke about the nappy issue with my Dad yesterday, see I'm obsessed; and he said he thought my idea waas a good one as it will save money in the long term as once you've done the initial outlay, you're spending very little on disposable ones, if you choose to use them when out and about or away for the weekend. Yippee I'm not completely bonkers!!!

Even cheaper - and even more eco-friendly - if you get your nappies second-hand out the local classified ads. Better still, get them free of charge off Freecycle (www.freecycle.org) That's what I plan to do


----------



## aimee-lou

I've considered doing disposibles.....hubby's not keen so got to persuade him first though! 

Colsy, I am only 25 but I don't feel it at the moment. Feel about 90 with all the aches and pains I'm having. I can join if you like! 

BTW Happy 12 Weeks!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> I've considered doing disposibles.....hubby's not keen so got to persuade him first though!

Ooooh, I hope *he* persuades *you*!



aimee-lou said:


> Colsy, I am only 25 but I don't feel it at the moment. Feel about 90 with all the aches and pains I'm having. I can join if you like!
> 
> BTW Happy 12 Weeks!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Well, I may be moving along a little - the obs yesterday reckoned I was more like 12.5 rather than 12wks. However, I don't take ever such a lot of notice of due dates, because babies are generally considered "on time" if they're 2wks earlier or later than estimated. I'm sticking with my 12wks for now and will see what the sonographer says when I have my NHS scan in a week and a bit.

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

I know what you mean. I reckon i'm actually still about 11+4/5 according to my dates etc but the doc said to use this for the time being and they will tell you at your scan. 

Glad to read about your scan going well....hopefully your results will match- sure they will. :hugs:


----------



## lucilou

happy 13 weeks Neon!
happy 12 weeks Aimee-Lou and Colsy!

hope I got those right.... you ladies talk so much I always seem to have 3 pages of posts to catch up on whenever I log in, and by the time I finished I can't remember who said what!

Well the BIG DAY has finally arrived for me.... '12' week scan this afternoon! Woop woop!!!

I think I've done really well to be patient for so long... I've only had one midwife appointment and managed to resist getting an earlier scan done privately... so I've not heard a heartbeat or anything and am really REALLY hoping everything goes ok today.... am super nervous though.... 

how sad am I actually put makeup on for the first time in weeks to go to the hospital - trying to be a 'yummy mummy' who am I kidding with my massive bags under my eyes and my flabby not-so-cute-bump like tummy!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks lucilou! 

Hope it goes well at the scan. You have done really well being patient. Any tips to keep me sane for another 2 weeks? 

I'm sure you are a yummy mummy really.....after all there's no other kind!! :happydance:

Best of luck hun x

Just noticed I've gone over the 1000 post mark. I think I need to spend less time on here!! :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

ahhh, well my 12 weeks scan today showed I either have a stunt-man or a ballerina in here!! :rofl: he even did a head-stand for mummy and daddy! :cloud9:


----------



## donna b

hi everyone! im due 16th october, wasnt sure how to add myself though:(


----------



## Neon

donna b said:


> hi everyone! im due 16th october, wasnt sure how to add myself though:(

Hi donna. I'm sure you will be added in due course :) 

You're due a day after me...


----------



## msangie11

I had my scan yesterday and my date has been moved forward six days so I am now due on 9th October.

Really pleased that all went well and that I don't need to worry unnecessarily anymore. 20 week scan is booked for 20th May.

Lots of luck to those yet to have their scans.:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Bubba Shire 13w5d.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww congratulations msangie!! that's a real cutie you have there! 

Girls! Help! I'm desperately trying to resist the urge to shop for baby things. Have 12 days to go until my scan....keep me away from Ebay!! :rofl:


----------



## Neon

Glad it went well msangie! 

You can shop if you want to aimee! :hugs:

I'm off soon. Someone told me you have to drink 2 pints of water before the scan. Do you? I won't be able to I don't think :/


----------



## aimee-lou

Neon said:


> Glad it went well msangie!
> 
> You can shop if you want to aimee! :hugs:
> 
> I'm off soon. Someone told me you have to drink 2 pints of water before the scan. Do you? I won't be able to I don't think :/

You're a bad influence on me Neon!! :rofl:

2 pints? I was told 1.5 pints of ANY liquid. I was going to try OJ as it seems to go through me at the moment!! :rofl::blush:


----------



## eswift

Aimee-lou; once you start shopping it's harder to stop!!:blush:

Colsy; Glad to see I'm not the only one considering the finance or it is the environment? Probably my bank account...:rofl::rofl: 

I've still got reservations about going back to work and all the costs involved, if only there was some way of checking where we stood with working tax etc before babe's here. Tried on website the other night and it didnt like a due date.:rofl: Kept crashing:rofl: Brought a baby mag yesterday and was reading through all the tax stuff in there and it reckoned that we should qualify now... And we don't and haven't since we got married... I just can't see how all of a sudden we'd qualify? Not that I think we're skint, but I can't see the point of working and paying all my money out to pay someone else to look after baby. If you see what I mean?


----------



## Amberley

Congratulations Colsy on your scan yesterday and here's hoping we both get positive blood results next week.

Did make me giggle your comment re Easter - normally everyone LOVES bank holidays!!! I can see what you mean if you are self employed though - best to take time off when everyone else is back at work!!

X


----------



## Mumof42009

eswift said:


> Aimee-lou; once you start shopping it's harder to stop!!:blush:
> 
> Colsy; Glad to see I'm not the only one considering the finance or it is the environment? Probably my bank account...:rofl::rofl:
> 
> I've still got reservations about going back to work and all the costs involved, if only there was some way of checking where we stood with working tax etc before babe's here. Tried on website the other night and it didnt like a due date.:rofl: Kept crashing:rofl: Brought a baby mag yesterday and was reading through all the tax stuff in there and it reckoned that we should qualify now... And we don't and haven't since we got married... I just can't see how all of a sudden we'd qualify? Not that I think we're skint, but I can't see the point of working and paying all my money out to pay someone else to look after baby. If you see what I mean?

If you go on entitledto.co.uk they can work out how much tax credits you can get on there try putting todays date as your babes dob be better to work it out that way cause might not accept your due date hope this helps x


----------



## Mumof42009

:blush: I did something i shouldnt of today brought a lovely sleepsuit for the baby from asda i know i said i wouldnt until scan on 21st but couldnt resist im just going to pray bubs is ok now x


----------



## lucilou

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

back from my scan, all is totally fine!!!! Can't believe it, it hasn't sunk in yet.... you're just in and out so quick and it's just in a day's work for the sonographer who just wasn't excited at all...... but it was amazing!!!! so relieved to see the wee thing there, jumping around and waving, heart beating away... wow... just trying to work out how to load my scan pics...


:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Right, that's me off to second tri then! Hang in there ladies, you'll be following in no time at all.... good luck everyone waiting on scans....

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:hug: Lou xx


----------



## colsy

Great news, Lucilou! :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

That's excellent news lucilou! :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations and save us a spot in 2nd tri!


----------



## helz81

Happy 12 weeks Aimee!! :happydance:
Good news on all the scans. 6 days till mine :happydance:
Havn't been able to contribute for the past few days, after posting last week when I hit 10weeks that I was feeling tickety boo it all went downhill again..Ive been feeling totally wiped out,no energy whatsoever, bubs must be having a little growth spurt. 
My son is 6 tommorow (6!! My baby is gonna be 6!!! Crazy!!) so Ive got to muster up some energy from somewhere, for him! Also as Ive been off work to be with the kids while there on school hols Ive got to work alllllll weekend,Monday included. Bummer.


----------



## Neon

I'm back :happydance:

I thought I was 13 weeks today but they have put me at 13+4! Due on the 11 October now.

I know what you mean lucilou - I was nearly crying and think I may have been sonographer's last of the day so she was out of puff.. It's difficult to look at the screen and keep positioned for the scanner thingy! Isn't it?

I think I too will be moving over to second tri. It's been really helpful having the 1st tri to refer to with all my early aches and worries. :hugs:

Anyway - here's bean :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







090409datingscanforfb.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## eswift

It's lovely to hear how al the scan's are good ones with lots of happy news...

I'm so pleased for everyone!!


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!!

Talk about spending money, hehehe ebay is a bad influence. Mothercare has 25% off smart nappies; ordered the newborn ones:happydance:. I also managed to get some reusable one on ebay:happydance:, and some bottles too :happydance:OH was sat there with this jaw dropped.:shock: All he said afterwards was you couldn't not get them at that price... Good job I get paid weekly:rofl:

I hope everyone else had a good night's sleep, I think I was awake each and every hour. Talk about feeling groggy, then at 7am, I'm wide awake wanting breakie!:hissy: I had such back ache, hip ache and leg ache... I want my bed back:hissy::hissy:

Gonna be ages yet!:cry: Gotta wait 2 weeks for the new roof to be made:hissy: I was trying to not let things get to me but this morning, everything seems rather in my face. Guess it's cause I'm tired...

Paid for DS and my cousins son to go swimming yesterday, went to collect them at the arranged time. As you know DS is 9 but a good little swimmer, Cousins son is at secondary school so more than old enough, he's small but in year 8 (I think hes 13/14). They were in the pool when one of the year 9 kids, started on my cousins lad, trying to drown him he panic asking my DS to help; the kid then started on DS, grabbing and trying to sink him. Glad to say DS managed to put kid into a head lock. After that he left the 2 boys alone. 

I'm quite cross about it all the only link there is, is the secondary school. We don't live in the area and are staying due to house build. But I concerned about if DS is seen by the kid on his own around town incase anything else happens as DS is only 9, although he does look older and has quite an old head on his shoulders. I'm so glad the boys stood upto the bully, but now I'm concerned they'll see him again when out and about.:hissy: My DS may be 9 but he's still my baby:rofl:


----------



## obeez

Scan yesterday went really well although I was panicking I was going to wet myself. Ladies get your bladders really full as it makes the picture clearer. Our sonographer was really enthusiastic (or good at pretending) and tried desperately to get the best pic possible, however Bumpkin was tucked right up. She made me bounce up and down to get it to move about and it did not like that in the slightest. Don't think I can post the pics as they have scanned in huge.
Oh, they also put me back 1 day, but I don't think they have taken into account my 27 day cycle, so still think I am right!


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies! 

I could get used to this bank holiday lark! Decided to have the morning to relax as I'm so tired and achey at the moment. So I stayed in bed until 9.30 and now I'm considering making myself a stack of jam on toast with loads of OJ (first time I've even considered breakfast in weeks!!!! :happydance:)

Hope we're all ok ladies. So glad to hear that everyone's scans are going well. :happydance: Just hope I'll be able to say the same although judging by my aches and pains bubs is well and truly installed! :happydance:

Right....think I've decided on gooseberry! :rofl:


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> Right....think I've decided on gooseberry! :rofl:

Is it home-made? Gosh, I haven't had goosegog jam in ages - I want to go and pick some right now and get jamming. (Not that gooseberries grow in the UK at this time of year, just in case there's girls reading this from Canada or Oz, thinking "oh, I thought it was winter in the UK".)

No bank hol for me though - I'm working (out of choice). Think the chapter I'm working on at the moment is going to be a long and difficult one. <yawn>


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Right....think I've decided on gooseberry! :rofl:
> 
> Is it home-made? Gosh, I haven't had goosegog jam in ages - I want to go and pick some right now and get jamming. (Not that gooseberries grow in the UK at this time of year, just in case there's girls reading this from Canada or Oz, thinking "oh, I thought it was winter in the UK".)
> 
> No bank hol for me though - I'm working (out of choice). Think the chapter I'm working on at the moment is going to be a long and difficult one. <yawn>Click to expand...

Not homemade unfortunately but close. My MIL lives in tiptree and we get so much tiptree jam because of her! :rofl: Have 4 jars of gooseberry in the cupboard at the moment! And 3 of Strawb an 1 of cherry. All a but scrummy especially as I normally don't really 'do' jam but apparently baby does! :rofl:


----------



## SHELL1983

Mornin Ladies, not been on for a little while as MS -well 24hr sickness was so bad for last week+a bit i had 2 go in2 hospital for some fluids+to get the sickness under controll.
Typically tho i went in+felt fine +not sick once the time i was in just a little nauseated so just had 2 stay the 1 night. Which i was happy about coz i hate hospitals when I am the patient(im a nurse:rofl:)
Got to have a scan which made it all worth while tho+such a relief to see that none of this has effected baby 1 bit. It's little arms+leggs were wriggling around was so cute. I still get to have my scan i booked aswell so thats a bonus. They changed my dates to 5th Nov-put me back 1week but that could all change next week again. Im just gonna go with my dates on here+stick with u ladies if thats ok.x


----------



## littlekitten8

You poor thing Shell. Hope you are feeling better now. I know what you mean about being on the other side of the fence. I cant stand being a patient. I know too much about hospitals lol.


----------



## SHELL1983

Exactly my thoughts:rofl: i couldn't wait to get out!!
it was so hard to sit back+watch them make the beds in the mornin-felt like i should be helping!! Was such a relief to know everythin was ok coz iv lost quite a bit of weight+was gettin quite worried-feeling alot better for it+now MS is just MS which i can cope with!!


----------



## eswift

Hmmm I gonna share sommat I found today. Tommee Tippee website are selling their 2 in 1 steraliser (microwave/cold water) complete with 2 bottles & teets in the closure to nature range for £6!!!

Even the Breast pump is cheaper on the website rather than in the shops. And if you're using disposable nappies their waste compactor system complete with cartridges is cheaper too...

Went and looked in mothercare today in town and they're selling exactly the same items the steraliser is selling for £23?!? What a difference?

Not sure if you're interested but I'd rather have the saving in my pocket and not theirs...

https://www.tommeetippee.co.uk/department/closer_to_nature/type/department/


----------



## aimee-lou

That is quite a saving eswift! I'm looking at some stuff today and that really is a bargain. Hope it's still available in 2 weeks!


----------



## littlekitten8

Wow thanks for the heads up eswift! We are using the Closer to Nature stuff and also wanna use the nappy disposal thing too. Absolute baragins.


----------



## dom85

Awesome, thanks. Placed my order for the steriliser, it's the first thing I've bought for the baby, yay!


----------



## eswift

Glad to have been some help! If I find or see some other stuff I'll pass the news on too... Happy shopping ladies!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

12 weeks :happydance: 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls just popping in to see how you all are...

Honeysunshine :wohoo: congrats on hitting 12 weeks hun xxxx


----------



## mer01

Evening all, wow what a busy few days :rofl:
just popping in to say hi and bye for now, cos im off to 2nd tri tomorrow :happydance::happydance:

cant wait to see you all there :cloud9:


----------



## babystar

see you :) i will be joining you in a week and a half or so :) cant wait!! :D xxxxx


----------



## mer01

babystar said:


> see you :) i will be joining you in a week and a half or so :) cant wait!! :D xxxxx

:happydance::happydance: right every body has to hurry up and be more pregnant :rofl::rofl::rofl: otherwise me and leah will be spamming all over without propper conversation :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mer01

ive just thought, what the hell will we talk about now that all the sickness and general crappiness wears off :dohh:


----------



## babystar

:rofl: ummm well there will be stretch marks.... swollen ankles...constipation??? im sure theres loooads more


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, not been online for best part of a week so thought id pop in. Sickness wore off to be replaced by a headache which kept turning into a migraine. Feeling a little better now and sickness is down to just a few times a day.

Had OH's kids here this week they leave today so going to go out with them when they are up. 

Can't believe my scan is next weds must admit im petrified in case something is wrong. Keep bursting into tears.

I hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## baby.love

mer01 said:


> babystar said:
> 
> 
> see you :) i will be joining you in a week and a half or so :) cant wait!! :D xxxxx
> 
> :happydance::happydance: *right every body has to hurry up and be more pregnant  otherwise me and leah will be spamming all over without propper conversation* :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:ignore: Excuse me talk for yourself :rofl:

I dont spam i am a good BnB'er! :angelnot: :rofl:


----------



## awayagain

mer01 said:


> ive just thought, what the hell will we talk about now that all the sickness and general crappiness wears off :dohh:

HEARTBURN!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Morning girlies!

I hope everyone is well! :D

Just thought I would pop in and say see you all next door, I am moving over tomorrow and have a busy day today and work tonight so I probably wont get the chance to be back on here! Thanks for everything, see you all over there very soon! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x x


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies!!

Mer, we will all find other lovely topics to talk about......such as shopping! what we're buying, what heartburn medecine works for people, what's the latest thing that they're craving, adn generally the whole elegance of pregnancy down to the last fart!! 

Can you tell I'm looking forward to it!! :rofl:

I'm having a good day so far. I've had good nights sleep. Feel very sorry for hubby who left for work today at 6am for the 5th day in a row....I've managed to avoid the last two thanks to Bank Holidays! Still, he's off tomorrow and we're having an easter/anniversary lunch with my parents. 

Had a lovely breakfast guys...feel very proud. Cornflakes with banana, yoghurt and milk....feel very healthy!! :happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Hey

wow that sounds very healthy aimee lol glad your having a good day and hope you have a lovely lunch tomorrow :)

Mer - yey for moving over to the second tri.. ill be joining you tomorrow :yipee:

Is it 13 weeks we move over? Some are going at 13 some at 14... not sure which is right hehe oh well ill go tomorrow, too impatient to wait another week :rofl:

Im feeling good today, had my usual hour of sickness this morning but its gone now. Got so much more energy now aswel.. love the 2nd tri, you can actually start to enjoy the pregnacy :D:D

Hope your all having a nice weekend :)

xxx


----------



## eswift

Maffie - You're allowed to be all hormonal, make the most of it lol.. I'm sure that your scan will be a joy to see as you've had it really rough upto now. That's gotta be a good sign...

I can't believe how fast time is moving at the moment. I kinda hope that it will soon slow down as I feel as if I'm being left behind gasping for breath.. Or is that just me being so unfit? So glad I'm off next week as I've still not got much energy and end up with the shakes quike frequently.. At least the sickness has ease with the medicine...


----------



## helz81

Hi girls,if anyones still here,you all seem to have moved:cry:

Im still exhausted from yesterday,..my gorgeous baby boy turned 6!!! 6!!!!! And was up most of last night being sick poor thing,it's the 2nd time he's had this horrid sick bug,last time was only last month!

Well, Im edging closer to 12 weeks :happydance: 
I have my scan on Wednesday then straight after Im meeting up with friends and kids for something to eat while the kids play and I can't wait cos I'll be able to tell them Im ppregnant!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## eswift

What an exciting day you've got planned on Wednesday!

Hope your son picks up after the sickness bug, poor kid...


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Hope everyone has had a good day. I am really tired. Had a massive argument with OH last night so didnt manage to get to sleep til around 12.30 and had to be up at 6am to go to work. Got in at 8.30pm and am just making dinner. Or rather my housemate is and I'm watching it while she is in the shower lol. Cant wait til Monday. Moving over to 2nd Tri so baby.love, anababe and mer save me a seat x


----------



## R&JBabybean

12 weeks today :happydance::headspin::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Maffie

R&JBabybean said:


> 12 weeks today :happydance::headspin::yipee:
> :wohoo::wohoo:

Congrats on the 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Nanaki

I hit 12 weeks two days ago!! :) Then 4 more days to move over to 2nd Tri!! :D yay


----------



## R&JBabybean

Nanaki said:


> I hit 12 weeks two days ago!! :) Then 4 more days to move over to 2nd Tri!! :D yay

a belated congrats on turning 12 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Nanaki

Thanks R&J, I cant be bothered to type in two days ago cuz very tired and sleepy but i am okay at the moment. Cant wait to pick energy up soon!!


----------



## Maffie

I dont know my dates yet so may miss celebrating 12 weeks.... scan is only a few days away on Wednesday so will know a definite edd then. I am trying to have a nap but cant sleep even though feeling really tired today


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 
Havent been on much in last few days ive been so tired all ive been doing is sleeping! Hopefully good signs for me, ive been looking online at pushchairs its doing my head in i decide on something then read bad reviews why isnt it easy lol. Im so happy :happydance: that im finally at 12 wks tommorrow seems to been ages since found out i was pg. 
Hope everyone is ok :hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good evening ladies. 
We've had a lovely day. Made breakfast in bed for hubby because he's been working so hard, then out for Sunday Lunch with mym parents to celebrate our 1st anniversary. Really enjoyed the food but there was far too much of it!! Still managed 3 courses :) lol. 

Mum brought my Baby Book with her so I could show hubby....she has said that she is going to buy ours for us. I've had to tell her to cool off a bit because she is going a little bit overboard...she's not bought anything yet but has all this 'plans'. Had to tell her to not go nuts as we want to buy the things that suit us....in other words 'stick to the list!!' :rofl: Still at least she's enthusiastic! 

Now we have a galaxy easter egg to eat while watching Grease! :cloud9: Absolute heaven!! Hope we're feeling ok ladies. :hug:


----------



## eswift

OOoooo:happydance: I've just gotta share my carboot bargains with you, I brought a huge bag full of maternity wear, a 3 wheeler pram, moses basket stand, a car seat, a play frame and a doppler. All for £31!!!:thumbup: Only went to 2 carboots... I am so pleased with my bargains...:happydance:

I have washed the entire pram, all the maternity clothes and have used the doppler (only paid £2, brought battery and it works!!:wohoo:)

We managed to hear the heart beat only for a couple of minutes and then we lost it; but as :baby: get bigger the heart beat will be easier to find and I have something to listen to it with. I'm so pleased and DS was so shocked about hearing the baby that he went silent! That in it's self if unheard of!!!:rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Oooh I love a good bargain eswift! Well done on those - they sounds like a briliant deal! 

Well, I'm determined to enjoy my last day of the weekend. Got a heady mix of easter eggs, musicals (Sweeney Todd! Hell Yeah!!) and washing and ironing to keep me going while hubby goes off to work! Booooooooo!!! :hissy:

Hope everyone is ok.....I have 1 whole week now until my scan. Be down to days as of tomorrow and I can't wait. We have a plan for the best and the worst next Tuesday and I am really excited because, I KNOW the best is going to happen. Can't wait to meet bubs! :happydance:

Hope everyone's ok. Enjoy your bank holidays girls! xxx


----------



## elainegee

hey x can i please be moved to the 24th October pweeeese xxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, hope everyone had a good Easter. I ended up on a shopping trip yesterday with OH, my mum and brother, so wanted to get some maternity clothes but daren't till after my scan tomorrow. Found a lovely dress but you could see my little bump in it so resisted buying as I knew it wouldn't fit in the summer. Got a few new pairs of shoes though :)

Feeling very very nervous about tomorrow, and OH has had to go into the office today so sat he pondering on my own. I'll have to get some washing done and keep busy.


----------



## babystar

good morning :)

today I am officially 12 weeks pregnant :D woooopah!!! :D

hope you are all well

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maffie

Congrats on the 12 weeks babystar


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats to everyone reaching 12 weeks everyone. I'm really excited about reaching 13 weeks on Thursday but I wont be going over to 2nd tri until next Tuesday when we've been for our scan and met bubs for the first time. I can't wait to meet him/her!! 

Back at work after a very nice long weekend. I could really do without being here. I still have ironing to do. I think I'm turning into a proper housewife very gradually....my house actually looks nice for the first time in over a year! I blame the hormones!!!! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok. I'm off to have a mid-morning choclatey snack....hubby bought me a twirl home yesterday. Gotta love that man!!! :cloud9:


----------



## helz81

Hey girls,
Had a lonnnnnng day yesterday,finished work at 2pm then hubby and kids picked me up and we went straight off to Brid for abit of sea air lol. Had a fab time,walked the dog on the beach,ate seaside chips (mmmm why do they taste so much nicer at the seaside?!) and spent hours,and lots of money in the amusements. Didn't get home till 10pm! Im suffering for it today though,can't be bothered to do anything,not even dressed yet,or the kids.
Im a mixed bag of emotions today too..Im excited for my dating scan tommorow morning and meal with friends straight after, but Im also sad..had news that a friend from work has sadly lost her fight (very short fight) with cancer early this morning. Im swinging between smilling and sobbing!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Helz, sorry to hear about your friend. It's always so sad when you hear of someone so young suffering. :hug:

Good Luck tomorrow at the dating scan. I have a whole week to wait for mine yet! Where in East Yorkshire are you. Never seen that you're in the same part of the world as me until today! Are you going to York or Hull? 

Hope you're ok and don't worry about not being dressed....a lazy day every now and again is good for the soul!! :hugs:


----------



## colsy

Helz, sad to hear about your friend. I wish you all the best. xx


----------



## helz81

Thanks girls, knew Id get some sympathy here xx

Aimee lol Im near Goole if you know it, don't like to say exactly where,you don't know who's reading do you!
I'm having this scan in Goole hospital but if they can't fit me in for next one I'll have to go to S****horpe.
I'm going to York for a private gender scan next month.
Where abouts r u? x


----------



## helz81

Oh goodness me, I didn't swear on purpose lol thats just what the towns called!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I know goole- ish. I'm not originally from this part of the world but have been here nearly 3 years now so getting used to it. We're near Driffield so I'm referred to York but apparently people have lots of babies in York so i have to go to Selby to have my scans! Seems like a lot of hassle to me!! I know what you mean though.....you never know who might be reading and turn into crazy people! :rofl:

Hubby is originally from S****horpe....he always says it's not great but the hospital is always ok....his Mum was a nurse there for years.


----------



## aimee-lou

That's quite funny.......Hubby will find that hilarious that it automatically 'beeps' it!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SHELL1983

Helz81-sorry to hear about ur friend-so hard when it's someone so young.:hug:

Got proper dating scan today, only 6days since last 1 but im just as excited-can't wait to see little 1 again:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kinda gone a bit crazy this past week buying things since the 1st scan. The back bedroom(nursery to be) is fairly filling up-even picked pram but that is at MIL house as it's meant to be bad luck to take it home before baby is born-so im told!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Shell, I can't wait to go a bit mad with the spending. I've already picked out my first purchases.....god bless ebay! :rofl:

Hope the scan went ok! xx


----------



## Maffie

I need to find some good places to shop for maternity gear online and in real life, any recommendations?


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girlies. Had to put one last post in first tri! Moving over to 2nd tri tonight. Hope to see you all there soon x


----------



## KKSARAH

helz81 said:


> Thanks girls, knew Id get some sympathy here xx
> 
> Aimee lol Im near Goole if you know it, don't like to say exactly where,you don't know who's reading do you!
> I'm having this scan in Goole hospital but if they can't fit me in for next one I'll have to go to S****horpe.
> I'm going to York for a private gender scan next month.
> Where abouts r u? x

Sorry to gate crash your post but I live not too far from Goole

I have been going to Hull for my scans and appointments as there fantastic, they have really looked after me, I have been having scans every 2 weeks due to m/c in Decemeber.

I would really recommend them for pregnancy care.

Not that av got anything agaist Goole as I havnt been in there care whilst pregnant, but I would not go to S****horpe at all, had bad experinces with them when my DD was ill.

Bet you thinking just shut up , but just wanted to say how great my experinece is with Hull.

Good luck

Sxx

:hug:


----------



## sal277

im due 28th October
xXx


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww you're all going and leaving me here! I'm still staying here until my scan comes back a-okay! So tuesday afternoon you can expect a very excited aimee-lou jumping around your screen! :rofl:

How is everyone today? I'm feeling rotten again today. Could quite happily have stayed in bed after hardly sleeping at all. I was too hot, then couldn't get comfy, then got pins and needles in my hands which I hate, then had a weird dream in which I got shot by the army while taking photo's of a blimp (maybe that cheese before bed wasn't sucha good idea! :rofl:) 

Still, nearly lunch time and for the first time in nearly 5 months I get to go home at 5pm like a normal person. :happydance: Just really hoping that the bike passes it's MOT otherwise it's going to be another month of cocked up working hours! :hissy: Keep your fingers crossed girls!! x


----------



## colsy

I'm like you Aimee and sticking around for another six days. (We've got scans on the same day next week.) I should get the results of my nuchal fold back later today, so I'm slightly cacking over that. I don't feel amazing either - I haven't slept properly in weeks, nay months. My legs are uncomfy all night - and then the minute it gets daylight, they stop being uncomfy and I can snuggle in ... and then it's time to get up. I feel a bit sicky too, but (WAY too much info coming up, so look away if you don't like watching "Casualty") I think that's due to all the snot/phelgm I can feel running down the back of my throat and into my tummy. It's gross and I hate it.

I also think Li'l Pudding has had a right growth spurt this week. It feels like he/she is beating me up from the inside, as everything feels bruised and sore. I keep getting twinges all over my abdo, as though baby's nestling in for a while and determined to get as comfy as poss (making me extremely uncomfy in the process!).

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Colsy....so it's t-minus 6 days! Not that I'm counting or anything. :rofl:

I know what you mean about being uncomfortable. I was like this last week. I'm convinced it was baby popping as I now have a hard mass where my uterus has definitely shifted up our of my pelvis. You reckon you're doing the same thing? I felt really bruised inside and out! 

Ewww about the snot but I have sympathy. i'm desperately trying to keep clear of people at work who have an assortment of coughs, colds and sick-bugs! Just want to keep healthy and the kilo of strawberries per day may be helping! :rofl:

Hope the nuchal results comes back great...judging by the scan I'm sure that they will. 

I reckon I slept weird last night because I was worried about sleeping on my back....but it's the only way I can sleep. I guess I'm just going to have to try sleeping on my side for a while!


----------



## SHELL1983

Scan went well:happydance:, baby has grown 1cm in 6days+could notice quite a difference between the scans which i didn't think i would. Can't believe it's 9weeks until the next one-countdown has started already!!!:rofl:

Aimee-Lou.. Good luck with the bike, my partner is just in the process of selling his, which i can't say im too upset about!! I used to love goin away for the weekend or just for a day trip, as soon as i fell pregnant my mind completely changed+i'll prob never be on the back of 1 again-not in the near future anyway!!!! He has a K7 GSXR 750+think the temptation for him just to go crazy is far too much!!! So when his car broke down last week+he said he would need 2 sell his bike to get the car he really wanted it was a relief.

I try my hardest to sleep on my side every night+use pillows to prop me round but everytime i wake up iv wriggled round onto my back(my comfy spot)-i've kinda given up worrying about it coz there's not much more i can really do about it!!! i've figured that when i've got a big bump i won't be able to sleep on my back anyway+think thats when it would matter more!!


----------



## h702

why are you not supposed to lie on your back? noone has mentioned this to me before??


----------



## aimee-lou

re: Sleeping on your back....

Apparently sleeping on your back or on your right hand side can cause blood to become trapped, cut off supplies to the baby and all sorts. (I've probably been reading too much!) but it's advised you should sleep on your left as this takes pressure off your organs and also away from baby. 

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong because I hate these restless nights!


----------



## colsy

h702 said:


> why are you not supposed to lie on your back? noone has mentioned this to me before??

I *think* (don't quote me!) it's to do with not enough blood reaching your uterus if you're on your back. However, it's interesting that my preg yoga book doesn't mention it (although I will ask my yoga teacher when I start in a couple of weeks).

Somebody (I can't remember who) said on here the other day that if nature didn't intend for her to sleep on her back, then somehow your body would "know" and you just wouldn't do it, a bit like some of us probably instinctively use our abdominal muscles less now that we are pregnant.

Anyway, I am going to look into this a bit more, because I for one am finding it a lot more comfortable to lie on my back than my side. Will report back if I find out anything interesting ...


----------



## h702

great thanks :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Colsy...I'm not normally a worrier but my sleep is important to me! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

And everythings as it should be,babys fine,strong heartbeat,waving and kicking :cloud9: infact the sonographer told it off for not keeping still :rofl:
Then we went and told the kids,they were dead excited! Then I went and met up with a group of friends and their kids and we had a lovely meal and I told them all the happy news. They were all chuffed to bits for me,one was almost in tears bless her!!
Oh and Ive been moved forward 2 days..so makes me 12weeks today :happydance: BabyLove, if your still the one making all the changes to due dates,please can you change mine to 28th October? Thanks xx
We bought 2 pics,she gave us 3, I'll get them up in abit.


----------



## colsy

Hey Helz, that's fab news xx


----------



## helz81

Thanks, Im feeling sick now..must be all the excitement today! I need to lie down for abit!!


----------



## colsy

A very brief bit of info for those who were interested earlier ... my yoga book says this:

Sleep mainly on your side

Lying on your left side *may* further encourage your baby to adopt optimal presentation

Lie on your left side: bend your left leg and bring it up to hip level to rest on two pillows. Make sure your spine is comfortably aligned.

If you want to sleep on your back without discomfort, extend one leg and place a small cushion under the hip so that your body is tilted slightly. Bend the other leg and place a pillow under that knee.

Hope that's useful xx


----------



## aimee-lou

OOOh I may try that! At least for the time being it may help me to adjust to sleeping on my side! 

Thanks Colsy! :thumbup:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations Helz! I'm so pleased everything was ok for you! :happydance:


----------



## Katieeeee

I'm due 20th October :smug:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, had my scan yesterday and all went well. Baby was wavng so pics are a little fuzzy.

So happy and due 26th October so early scan was out by a week but my dates were almost spot on. So here is my little one

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/sproggy.jpg


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats to Maffie! So glad it all went well! 

Well I tried the pillow arrangement last night. Thought it best to just put one under my legs for tonight then gradually add in the ones under my hips and back as that's the biggest upheaval.....and it worked! I slept like a baby, no crazy dreams, and the covers hardly moved which is always a good sign with me! Thank you so much Colsy! It worked a treat!!!!!! :happydance:

13 weeks today guys....we're officially a third of the way there! Scan on Tuesday (haven't told parents or anything as we want the scan pics to be a surprise - we like surprises!), hubby and I spent last night putting together our gift list on mothercare as my mum has said she's going to buy us loads, but we have really specific taste. So we've filled in a big list of various things - made it all kind of real! :happydance:

I'm sat here at 9.20 am and I'm eating mini-cheddars! YUM!!!!!


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> Congrats to Maffie! So glad it all went well!
> 
> Well I tried the pillow arrangement last night. Thought it best to just put one under my legs for tonight then gradually add in the ones under my hips and back as that's the biggest upheaval.....and it worked! I slept like a baby, no crazy dreams, and the covers hardly moved which is always a good sign with me! Thank you so much Colsy! It worked a treat!!!!!! :happydance:

You lucky bugger! I tried it too and I just stayed awake all night rearranging pillows and cushions. I think I need a bigger bed - or for OH to sleep elsewhere :rofl: I ain't a big girl by any stretch of the imagination (let's just say I tentatively put on a size 8 skirt last night and it still fitted!!!), but I sure feel HUGE when I'm trying to sleep.

Today I am official. Got nuchal fold result back and it was OK. It wasn't as low a risk as some people get, but then I'm mid-thirties so that wasn't to be expected. Anyway, the point is, we are still very much considered "low risk" and we now feel able to tell people. Apart from my two closest friends and our parents, who we told some time ago, the first person we told was the landlady at our local! :rofl: I had a celebratory sparkling mineral water, with an extra slice of lemon (goodness me, I know how to live these days!), and then we came well and truly last in the pub quiz:-(

I've spent the morning texting everyone so far so I better go and do some work now.

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww Colsy, that's how I was the night before last. Maybe try adding one pillow at a time like I did then you don't feel quite so large! 

Congrats on the 'low risk' status! Bet it's nice to just tell people now and stop having to worry. And i'm so jealous....I've never been a size 8 in my life, let alone at the moment! (I'm a size 12 normally so not exactly huge but various 'bulges' are making my wardrobe very difficult to live with at the moment!!:rofl:)


----------



## helz81

Maffie and Colsy, great news for u both :happydance:
Im still on :cloud9: after seeing my baby yesterday and my little boy hasn't talked about anything but the baby since he got up this morning bless him, asking if baby can hear him and when he woke up he went round his bedroom gathering all the soft toys he'd like to give to the baby! He wants a brother and he wants to call him Sonic :rofl:

Ive got my gender scan booked!! 17th May in Leeds (babybond) We wanted to go to York but they had no weekend dates so Leeds it is. S0 4 weeks on Sunday till I know if Im having pink or blue baby! :happydance::cloud9::baby:


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh but helz, what's wrong with the name Sonic? :rofl: We're trying to keep a bit of mystery to our names so we're telling everyone that if it's a girl it's Bob (blackadder reference!!) and for a boy, Superdude!!! Hubby had a fish called superdude growing up so we thought it would be funny! :rofl: (probably a cruel thing to do to our parents but hey, they should know us by now! :) )

Congrats again on yesterday and good luck at your scan in May!


----------



## colsy

helz81 said:


> He wants a brother and he wants to call him Sonic

What a cool name! I can just picture the grandparents' faces, when they're hoping for a Charlotte or a William or something, and you go "This is Sonic". :rofl:


----------



## bonfloss

Congrats to everyone who had scan yesterday. We had ours and I am 12+6 today so due date is still 24th October. He/she was wriggling about loads and the pic wasn't very good as she said my bladder was too full! I would have happily emptied some of it if she had asked but hey ho. Next scan 1st June so hopefully we will see more.

Have a good day everyone.
xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats bonfloss!! Our valentine's babies are doing well aren't they!! :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

oooh, just realised Im 12+6 today! Blimey! 2nd tri here we come!!

Bonfloss our days are exact now :)


----------



## bonfloss

aimee-lou said:


> Congrats bonfloss!! Our valentine's babies are doing well aren't they!! :hugs:

I know! The last 12 weeks seem to have dragged but hoping now that time will fly in and we will be in delivery suite before we know it!!!


----------



## bonfloss

HoneySunshine said:


> oooh, just realised Im 12+6 today! Blimey! 2nd tri here we come!!
> 
> Bonfloss our days are exact now :)

Excellent! Do we move over to 2nd tri on Saturday then??


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im gonna go tmrw I think....13 weeks - why not? :)

What happens to us when we get there? I dont get why people have left this thread already? Its an October Mums thread so we could of just kept our members and kept it going couldnt we? Does it really matter its in 1st tri forums? No-one else will join us unless they are going to be October Mummies.

confused.com


----------



## HoneySunshine

bonfloss said:


> I am 12+6 today. Next scan 1st June so hopefully we will see more.

My next scan too!! woohoo! same due date, both 12 + 6 now and both next scanned on June 1st!! :happydance:


----------



## bonfloss

HoneySunshine said:


> bonfloss said:
> 
> 
> I am 12+6 today. Next scan 1st June so hopefully we will see more.
> 
> My next scan too!! woohoo! same due date, both 12 + 6 now and both next scanned on June 1st!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Fantastic - just logging off as away to get haircut before my late shift but will pm you my mobile later today so we can text and compare notes!
x


----------



## babystar

morning morning :):)

I will meet you over in 2nd tri nxt tues i think! I am sure thats when i hit the 13 wk mark :):)

:hugs:


----------



## colsy

HoneySunshine said:


> Im gonna go tmrw I think....13 weeks - why not? :)
> 
> What happens to us when we get there? I dont get why people have left this thread already? Its an October Mums thread so we could of just kept our members and kept it going couldnt we? Does it really matter its in 1st tri forums? No-one else will join us unless they are going to be October Mummies.
> 
> confused.com

I thought this too, but didn't bother asking, so I am pleased you asked  I think it's more a psychological thing rather than an official "You must be in the correct trimester section". It's like, moving into second tri makes you FEEL like you're in second tri and therefore further along in your pg, if you see what I mean. In theory I should have moved over today, as should Aimee-Lou, but we both have scans early next week and have both decided to stick around in here until those scans show what they're meant to show - lovely healthy babies.


----------



## HoneySunshine

wanna hang about here with me? Recycle this thread? Seems silly starting a new one!?
Ive had 4 scans since 6 weeks so Ive felt "official" for ages!! haha!! So Im psycologically ready for 3rd tri!! :rofl:

We will all graduate over together..."hi, remember me from 1st tri yesterday" :rofl: sounds too much like hard work to me!


----------



## aimee-lou

If you girls have had your scans and everything is in place then I would move over to 2nd tri....

I agree it's a pschological thing for definite....it's like a stepping stone proving that your pregnancy is progressing nicely. Other forums just have a 'my baby is due in.......and then a month, so you stay in the same place the entire time. 

See you over there next week!


----------



## HoneySunshine

:dohh: just saw a new october bumpkins thread in 2nd tri!! oh, not sure my preggo brain can handle all this new stuff!! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

I'll still be here till next week


----------



## Nanaki

I will be moving over to 2nd Tri tomorrow as seeing it will be 13 weeks tomorrow. :D:D


----------



## Maffie

I must say I was surprised how many appointments I have booked at the hospital and non are for seeing a midwife, there's bloods, and glucose tests and anti d injections....... and next scan is on the 10th June. OH doesn't want to know the sex but I think I do.


----------



## MrsO29

I have my 3 month scan today and consultant appointment at 3.00pm.
Also bloods for Downs etc taken today.

So excited and nervous, I can't believe it's actually here.
(This is the stage I found out it was a mmc a few years ago)
I can't wait to actually tell people too!!

Keep your fingers crossed for me girls, and good luck to everyone who has scans today (quite a few of us apparently)

Also, I thought m/s had totally gone, but I have been feeling queasy again the past few days gggrrrr.
And I haven't had a poo for 3 days :)


----------



## Mumof42009

MrsO29 said:


> I have my 3 month scan today and consultant appointment at 3.00pm.
> Also bloods for Downs etc taken today.
> 
> So excited and nervous, I can't believe it's actually here.
> (This is the stage I found out it was a mmc a few years ago)
> I can't wait to actually tell people too!!
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me girls, and good luck to everyone who has scans today (quite a few of us apparently)
> 
> Also, I thought m/s had totally gone, but I have been feeling queasy again the past few days gggrrrr.
> And I haven't had a poo for 3 days :)

Hope everything goes ok xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies....I hope everyone's scans go ok today.....soooo cannot wait for mine to come along...only 4 days to go! :happydance:

Today is a funny day. I can't quite place my mood...I think the best thing to describe it would be 'petulant'! I'm acting slightly like a terrible 2! I really didn't want to get up to come to work today, really didn't want to do the work I had to do, really didn't want to wait til my 1pm lunch meeting for my sarnie! But I've done them all and I feel sort of serene now! Really hungry but as I say....lunch meeting at 1 so I will get back to the office nice and late....always good on a friday!

Hope we're all good today. Bubs seems to be normal today...no extreme symptoms (apart from hormonal tantrums) so all is good today!

Happy friday!! xxx


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi Gals,

Just came back from my 12 week scan, and they've put my EDD at October 22, not the 14th, as I thought!


----------



## aimee-lou

Feel very excited now....

I just had a meeting with a guy who I have worked with a lot over the last 6 months or so. Really nice guy - can't fault him and we've become good friends...chat loads when he calls etc. He called this morning as he was in the area and wanted to call in and check on the project. I was chatting away and just happened to mention that I'm 3 months pregnant. He was over the moon and asked me later what I planned to do...when I said I wasn't sure he said well later on send me your CV and we'll talk! :happydance: He's a consultant and he knows my credentials already so I think he may offer me some ad-hoc work which would be very cool indeed as I really don't want to go back to 9-5 drudgery! How cool is that! Hubby is thrilled as he knows him too and says that it sounds like he's a good guy to know! He's also really pleased about me telling him as he said it's about time I started to believe it's happening (just can't keep it to myself any longer! lol)


----------



## my1stbump

Hello. 

I'm due 13th Oct. x


----------



## Maffie

Feeling very upset just had some idiot in a car swerve at my bike ( cycle commute) on way home and squirted me and partner (on tandem) with a water gun, then they swerved at us again to do it. Was horrid made me feel terrible we could of fallen if we'd of been going at any speed.


----------



## helz81

OMG ,Maffie thats just awful!! Are you ok?! There are some complete d1ck heads in this world.

:hug:


----------



## Maffie

Im ok a little shaken, police are coming to take statements sometime this weekend. Some people hate cyclists we were out last year and a brick was thrown at my OH and cut his head open. I cant believe some of the idiots. So wish I lived out in the country away from all the traffic.


----------



## first alien

hi. my LMP date was 5th october but had a dating scan puting me due at 28th september. kinda miss saying i'm due october now tho!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies! How are you all this morning? 

I'm doing well....feel very lethargic today so just taking it steady. I'm going to make some of my speciality 1 pot soup today.....involves throwing what's going to go bad out of the veggie rack into the slow cooker with an OXO and seeing what you end up with! :rofl: Stew and Dumplings for tea too.....yummers!! :happydance:

I'm really looking forward to Tuesday now. There is always that small chance that something can go wrong, but my gut instinct is telling me it's all ok and after that I can let my now not un-noticeable bump all hang out! :rofl: 

Hope we're all having a good weekend and that we're all ok. 

xx


----------



## helz81

Hi, what a gorgeous sunny day!! Shame I had to work this morning though but enjoying it now,sat in conservatory relaxing,watching the kids through the window playing on the trampoline.
Ive read that this happened to someone else on here..since I had my scan and seen my baby,my bump seems to have appeared and Im struggling to fit into any of my jeans and trousers already!! Ive tried wearing them unbuttoned,with a belly band over the top but then the zip just comes open and I feel abit exposed!! lol. So, Ive given in and Im wearing a pair of maternity combat trousers but Im not happy,they feel huge!


----------



## Mumof42009

Im leaving you all tommorrow see you all in 2nd tri xxx


----------



## Nanaki

Yay Bumpn3gals, I have saved you a seat over 2nd tri! :D See you there tmw! xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning to all of those left in 1st tri......I hope that you're not too cold! It's effing freezing - I thought we were supposed to be over the frosts etc!!! :rofl:

Well it never rains but it pours.....just when I thought we were out of the woods, Hubby's bike was on the road, I was back to working normal hours, money was tight but we had just about done it the brakes on the car decide to practically give up the ghost! It's driveable but needs a tonne of work and we just can't afford it! Thankfully a combination of my Hubby being fantastic and my MIL's credit card mean that the car could be fixed by Thursday at the latest, but we spent last night trying to figure a way round it. We tried everything because we have our scan tomorrow and we are not missing it for the world!! 

Still, only 1 more day, blessing is that we now finish at 2.30 (work will not be happy with my doing this again but it's either that or they pay for a hire car for me!!!!!) 

Hope we're all ok. I also had a lousy night's sleep thanks to hubby stealing all the covers, having to be up at 5am and not being able to lift my legs as hubby was in the way. I spent most of the night freezing, lying poker straight staring at the ceiling! Nice!!!!!! Still, hopefully we can get some sleep tonight....I want to all fresh and awake for tomorrow!! 

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

He he - just saved myself £1.50 a month on my contents insurance.......let's go nuts!!! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

I am on a roll today. Just got the parts we need for the car for £80! They were priced at £110 online and Hubby can fit them so no labour! 

So chuffed!!


----------



## helz81

Morning, wow this thread goes soooo slow now doesn't it!!! I think I'll be here on my own for my last day in 1st tri tommorow :rofl:
Aimee if I don't manage to pop back on here today, Good luck for your scan tommorow and save me a good comfy seat over in 2nd tri? x


----------



## helz81

Sorry, forgot to say (lol) ..great bargain price for the car parts,well done u! x


----------



## colsy

While we're talking about cheap stuff, this week's boot sale bargains were: diddly hand-weights for 50p, gorgeous set of dresser shelves (currently in the dipping tank, as we speak, ready for when we start on the kitchen next month) for £4.50, and very solid wibble-free dining chair (to match our others) for a fiver.

(Looked for baby stuff, but it was just all grotty plastic stuff and no prams/cots. Surprised not to find any maternity clothes either, but eBay is coming up trumps there so far. Talking of which ... what is the panel's opinion on second-hand bikinins/cossies? I can't decide if it's a bit grim or not. Like, I wouldn't buy second-hand knickers, so is a bikini any different?)


----------



## aimee-lou

If it's still got the tags on go for it and wash it when it gets there....otherwise 10 foot barge poles might be in order!! :rofl:


----------



## Laura H

Hi ladies....its been a long long time since I last post :blush: Hope you are all well??? I have my 12 week scan this afternoon so feeling a little nervous & excited all at the same time!! xxx


----------



## panda97

Hey girls - I had my 12 week scan today! All was well - EDD still on for 30th October. He/she looked so cute!

Good luck to everyone with scans soon.

xx


----------



## B1g MaMMa

hi all 

due 14th october (woohoo not long now )


----------

